# Grad Club: Where the group discussion continues after the ONE thread!



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm creating this thread as a place for my former TTC ONE buddies to touch base outside of everyone's respective DDCs. We've got a lot of shared history so let's keep in touch!


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

awesome!!!!! Would love to hear how everyone else is doing!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*delighted* - I know! You and I get to chat it up in our DDC but there's just no way to keep track of our other buddies. Is there anyone else you can think to invite?


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Brilliant! I hope to join you in a couple weeks!!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm going to post a link in the ONE thread and ask apeydef to put it in the first post.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Brilliant!


Well, you know.... (as I nonchalantly flip my hair back) 

I sure hope you get to join us here soon! btw - you're always welcome here regardless of status. I just got to the point on the TTC thread where I felt like I was the old person hanging out at the young people's party. Time to go.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey this is great!!!
Waiting on prog blood draw rests from yesterday. I did it at my naturopath's office so it might take a while.

Of course not trying to freak about MC'ing! Would really like to get a ultrasound for peace of mind but I am currently torn between three places that I want to receive care.

Every twitch and pinch I worry.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Helllllooooo friends!! My DDC is lacking compared to the friends I made on THE ONE thread. I don't feel I have much in common with them and I just miss my "close friends".

So I go to the lab in another hour and a half for second set of betas (first set was only 51). I'm so nervous. Trying not to be, as stress won't help, but I can't help it. It doesn't help that I don't get symptoms when pregnant. Although I have had headaches every day for about a week. Hoping those are ramped up hormones doing their magic.

*jenjy*: I hope you can join us soon too! Hell, I hope I can stay at this point :/


----------



## kateaton (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies! thanks for starting this innacircle. I haven't kept up with the old ttc thread in weeks, so it's nice to see that there have been some bfps!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - do you have any indication to worry (aside from prev mc)? I don't remember seeing that you did.

*rosie* - did you work it out with your boss? Just think - by this time tomorrow you'll have your results and be able to kick back and drink a virgin strawberry margarita.

*kateaton* - hey lady! I'm glad you joined.

*AFM -* I have been up to nothing all day. I did 15 mins of low impact aerobics and a prenatal yoga video (scratch that... I did HALF of a prenatal yoga video) that I found on youtube. I used to be good at yoga, but wow not so much anymore. Being 40 and sedentary for the past 9 weeks has really made my body feel old! I am going to get my hair done now and that's going to be just fantastic. Some highlights and ridding of the split ends will do me a world of good!

btw this all feels a bit like coming out of hibernation... my muscles are stiff, joints are achy, my hair looks like sh**, and I'm freaking starving!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - do you have any indication to worry (aside from prev mc)? I don't remember seeing that you did.
> 
> Just a prev MC that scares me.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not feeling hopeful. I just came across this study online that showed hcg at 16 dpo of 50...mine was at 15 dpo, but still....it shows 75% miscarriage rate....and it's higher for women over 30


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - you must have the most pessimistic search engine! Let's assume your embryo is a champ until proven otherwise. What time do you think results will be in tomorrow?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* - you must have the most pessimistic search engine! Let's assume your embryo is a champ until proven otherwise. What time do you think results will be in tomorrow?


First results came in at 9:30am. I had that one drawn at 5:00 (barely made it to the lab before they closed). Today's was at 4:30. I've been having a lot of headaches and today it's hurt ALL day and a bit more pronounced. So I'm taking that as a good sign. And I've been quite emotional. Got my feelers hurt at work today by a couple of friends and I literally cried when I got home. I don't usually cry over co workers! Lol! I soooooo hope this means my hormones have ramped up today.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

From American Preg Association

*Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:*

hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :


3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

ETA: I found several accounts of having a # like yours being not only viable but successful. Debby Downer be gone!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*Beta Scores for Successful* Single Pregnancies*


Days Past Ovulation
(What is this?)*Median* HCG Level*Lowest* HCG Level Reported*Highest* HCG Level ReportedNumber of women reporting a number for this day1015156294112423343631238229983813641174616151410312088342315140238034385162124900047631730359000485418425910529462019626131348543802087314183033948211282142484335342217563841000300123250440621202607243469644297521772543811394504717762658241684721815482773542935556512922898232407881511282911785245797178993015280224131472779

* Pregnancies are deemed successful if a heartbeat is detected.

I found this on Betabase.com - you can click on your dpo and it will show a distribution for various ranges of hcg #s.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

My progesterone is at 17.4. Not sure what that means. Maybe you all have a guess? Didn't ask about hcg. Hopefully my doc will call and talk to me about it in the next few days.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*edub*: idk what to think of that number. I think it's a decent one. Idk what doctors like it to be tho. Sorry I'm not much help.

*AFM*: going crazy! Idk if it's the suppositories or not, but I think I maybe have a bit if pink discharge







it's so hard to tell bc those things melt and cause a huge globby mess anyway. But last night and today I've been thinking it has a slight pinkish hue. If that's the case I have zero hope.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> My progesterone is at 17.4. Not sure what that means. Maybe you all have a guess? Didn't ask about hcg. Hopefully my doc will call and talk to me about it in the next few days.


*edubluv* - For the progesterone reference ranges I've seen, I think for early pregnancy anything over 11 is considered normal.

I looked it up on the APA website and this is a little blurb:

Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy.

*rosie* - you're prob irritating your cervix putting those suppositories in... it's very common. Many ppl report a faint pink discharge while using them.

I'm very anxious (in a good way) for your results today. My gut tells me that things are going to work out for you - so fingers crossed for good numbers!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> My progesterone is at 17.4. Not sure what that means. Maybe you all have a guess? Didn't ask about hcg. Hopefully my doc will call and talk to me about it in the next few days.


I agree you are in the normal range. I know I would be happy with a 17.4 at that stage in pregnancy. I think depending on the doc though, they might suggest supplementation to get it above 20?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> *AFM*: going crazy! Idk if it's the suppositories or not, but I think I maybe have a bit if pink discharge
> 
> ...


Hang on to the hope, rosie!! I really hope this is just cervix irritation and it'll pass. I've heard of that happening a LOT.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> I agree you are in the normal range. I know I would be happy with a 17.4 at that stage in pregnancy. I think depending on the doc though, they might suggest supplementation to get it above 20?
> 
> Hang on to the hope, rosie!! I really hope this is just cervix irritation and it'll pass. I've heard of that happening a LOT.


Thanks. I'm so effing nervous. I wish they'd call me back already. I called and they have the results. They're just waiting on the dr to review them before they'll give them to me - which is beyond frustrating.

I dreamed last night it was something like 1686. I was so happy. Even if it doubles tho, I'm sure it will still be <200...


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> I called and they have the results. They're just waiting on the dr to review them before they'll give them to me -


I think I'd blow a gasket. That is absolutely ridiculous. I would chat with your doc next time about making a note in your file to release lab results regardless of review status. After all, you CAN get the answer directly from the lab nowadays.

Time for these doc offices to stop with the tight reigns already.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

They HAVE the results and wouldn't tell them to you?!?! No kidding, beyond frustrating. It's just a NUMBER you need, not an friggin' interpretation. ARGH!!!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, I'm certain the knots in my stomach that are forming as I wait are really helpful. This is some bullshit if you all don't mind me saying.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Yes, I'm certain the knots in my stomach that are forming as I wait are really helpful. This is some bullshit if you all don't mind me saying.


You're calling a spade a spade - nothing wrong with that.

Aside from the hcg, are they also monitoring progesterone since you're taking it supplementally? I'm not familiar with what's normal/protocol in that situation.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> You're calling a spade a spade - nothing wrong with that.
> Aside from the hcg, are they also monitoring progesterone since you're taking it supplementally? I'm not familiar with what's normal/protocol in that situation.


It seems like my dr always tests prog and hcg when I get prego. Not sure if that's cause my history or if she does this with everyone.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I finally called back an told them I was sick with worry, please give me the numbers!! So far so good! HCG was 193 and prog was up to 24.7. And they said they think the pinkish/orangish hue is the progesterone itself! I literally cried after hanging up the phone I was so relieved!!

I don't know what I'd do without y'all's support!!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - OK, can Debbie Downer please take a vacation now?









That is fantastic news! At least they had the sense enough not to torture you. Now you can go into the weekend and let the whole idea just settle a bit. Like I said... embryo's a champ. Those are champ numbers. YOU DID IT...Yippeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* - OK, can Debbie Downer please take a vacation now?
> 
> ...


Hey, self admittedly, I'm the most negative person I know. It's horrible! Debbie will go on a long weekend. I'm sure she'll be back though









I am so relieved right now! I couldn't even eat I was so stressed!

The worry begins with that +hpt, and goes away....ummm never. We worry about our children forever. I'm certain I'll have grey hair by the time this is over! But I'd go bald right now if it would guarantee me a healthy baby!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, and they'll re test again Fri and Tues....after that ectopic they like to monitor it closely. Which is fine with me...knowledge is power!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> ...knowledge is power!


You got that right. Control the controllables.

That result was Weds at 17dpo right? Looking at the Betabase chart I posted, 191 is in a nice, sweet comfy spot!

*AFM:* I am busting my butt trying to do normal exercise (so I don't turn into a jelly donut). Everything seems about 30% harder and I feel all sorts of stretching discomforts around my abdominal muscles. It stinks!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - any word on hcg from your blood draw?

*rosie* - are you still POAS? If so, pics please!

*delighted* - when do you head to SoCal? Do you have friends/family out there or is it just sun and Disney you're after?

*AFM* - It looks like Fall outside today. Bright sun, cool wind with leaves blowing all over the place, and temps in the 40-50's range. I love Fall... it's way better than Winter. We have some newish outdoor outlet malls that I think I will visit today for kicks. Even though we moved here about a year ago, we have spent very little time actually IN this city. Last Spring was a daze recovering from taking care of my dad when he was dying (as well as the move), then we traveled like maniacs all Summer and Fall, then the 'ol BFP came in December and I've been cooped up in the freeze ever since.

Dare I say it - I actually feel good today! At 13w4d things are looking up.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

*inna*-Waiting for the dr to call. All I know are my results.

Its weird, with my first child I didn't have a care in the world about anything going wrong and nothing did then I MC'd and now with this pregnancy I am worried about everything. I think I am going to just try to get my mind back in the zone of my first pregnancy. Meanwhile, working full time, taking care of a 2 yo and barely sleeping at night is kinda killing me. Not to mention trying not to puke ALL.DAY.LONG. Not trying to complain, I'm happy, just not feeling very good.







<---Yuck!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*inna*: oddly, no. I have not POAS. I never even used my digital and I still have a FRER left. Xanax baby strikes again? I thought about getting more cheapies to pee my life away with, but I just haven't been to WM since Sunday.

*edub*: I think with my first, I was still nervous as all get out. Shocking huh? Negative Nancy was worried...I'm so freaking nervous this time around I deserve some kind of award. I felt great all day and then BAM! Out of no where, the thought of spotting practically sent me into a panic attack. I'm not spotting....I'm just so scared to go to the bathroom I may end up with a UTI! I think tho that you feeling so yucky is a GREAT sign!!

*AFM*: I went into work today. We work 1/2 day Fridays. But I got one analysis done that was due today and called it quits. After the week I've had, I figured I could use a few hours to myself before picking up the kiddos. I go get more betas today. Won't know the numbers til Monday tho. No plans for the wkend other than two bball games for oldest DD. I may meet with some gals to help make plans for our 20 yr HS reunion that's coming in June. And I'm fixing to make some more window treatments for my house, so I may go fabric shopping.

Speaking of decorating....idk where we'll even put this baby! We are in a 4 bedroom house and they are all occupied!! I guess baby will stay in our room for awhile then maybe share with DS. I hate to make my girls share. They did that for years and when we moved I promised them their own rooms. Plus my oldest is a pre teen and I'd hate to do that to her. I guess we'll make it work.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

*inna*: we leave tomorrow morning! I probably won't be on much if at all. We are mainly headed for DL and the nicer weather will be nice







my parents have been/are camping in AZ for two months so they originally invited us to go with them to DL at the end of March. But with March being spring break I said no way! I'll get to be away for my birthday (Thursday) and hopefully in DL that day lol!

My kids still don't know and are going to freak out! Our intention was always to take them before we had another and we just couldn't make it work. So when my parents offered it was perfect!

Tryin to pack today while the kids are at school and DH is off work but he's just pissing me off because he keeps pushing my buttons and I can't find some of the girls summer clothes I'm looking for! Gah!

It'll all work out in the end though, it always does


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck and have fun *delighted*!

Debbie downer is back







more pink discharge today. I just wish there was none so I could be blissfully ignorant. I've used prog supp before. I know I miscarried with them once and had spotting. The first time tho, I don't recall. And I think they were a diff kind. Ugh! This is killing me. I keep trying to tell myself that as long as there's no red and heavy cramps, it's fine. I'm fixing to watch a movie to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* maybe you should POAS so you can see them get darker (in order to counteract the neg of the pink stuff). I really found that fascinating and entertaining each day.

*delighted* - enjoy your time in SoCal. If you get sidetracked, another cool thing to do in that vicinity is the La Brea Tar Pits. Very neat indeed, a couple of hours is plenty.

*edubluv* - I didn't know there was a barfing smiley! Funny (but not funny)!! My last/only pg ended in mc but for some reason this pg I have not been worried about it one bit. That's where the term "xanax baby" came from. It's like I know I should think about it but I just don't have the worry. My deepest gut feeling is that everything is A-OK and it's been like that since I passed what would've been my expected AF date (3-4 days after BFP). Once I crossed that line, it's been smooth sailing ever since. I wish I could bottle it for you guys!

*AFM: * I did some shopping. Had errands to run but set up my schedule so I'd arrive at that outdoor outlet mall in the early afternoon for the best sun/warm weather. It was great. I ventured into a Motherhood store and came out with a couple of bags full of jeans/pants, tops, a sweater and a pair of leggings. The fit of the clothing is great except every darned piece is different (even if the style is the same) so I ended up trying stuff on for what seemed like an hour! I liked it there cuz the sales lady left me alone unless I needed help. I hate it when they're all up in your business. That happened at Bath & Body today. I wanted to buy a lotion but the sales lady was stuck on me like static cling so I said forget it. Once I was done at Motherhood I realized I was ravenous so I called DH to meet me at our fave Indian restaurant. It was sooooo good, but I totally overate. It may be a long night if the indigestion shows up to haunt me!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Dare I say it - I actually feel good today! At 13w4d things are looking up.


Love to hear it, *inna*! It's gotta be great to get out and about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Not to mention trying not to puke ALL.DAY.LONG.


So hard to deal with but that is such a good sign, *edubluv.*

*delighted*, have a GREAT TIME!!

*rosie*, I wanted to tell you over here too how happy I am with those awesome betas. I sure do hate that you're seeing pink. But pink is so so so much better than red. As you know. Hang in there. You will do this. You will get through this.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

After no pink yesterday, I was feeling so much better. But today I get up, wipe, and it's more red than pink. This doesn't look good at all


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> After no pink yesterday, I was feeling so much better. But today I get up, wipe, and it's more red than pink. This doesn't look good at all


*rosie* - was it like a flow or just smearing? It *is* possible that the suppository is irritating one particular spot over and over again. I sure hope it's nothing more than that. Has it continued?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

It was more like smearing. And TMI: when I inserted my prog suppository, it was all over my finger. It has since stopped. The discharge now is more brownish gray from mixing with the white suppository. I conquered Wal Mart already this morning and bought 5 cheapies. Not super dark like I'd like to see, but def darker than a week ago...and I don't think I'm having any cramps (stomach is in knots though, so it's kind of hard to tell the difference), but obviously not heavy cramps.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - it's funny the TMI warning that ppl use here. You guys have NO IDEA the gross and invasive things we do and monitor in an ICU. There is literally no such thing as TMI... I'm glad the patients are sedated (in an induced coma) and sometimes even medically paralyzed - that way they have no idea all that happens in there!

Anyways, back to reality. Your test looks just fine to me. I went back and pulled up mine from 1 week after my first positive test and it looks much the same.

It's encouraging that it was more a smearing... but geez it'd be nice to catch a break and not have to worry like this. I imagine it's gonna feel like you're not out of the woods for a while. Guess that's the biz of pregnancy. All the struggle and effort to cross the finish line into BFP land and then you get smacked with another crazy hurdle. Enough already!! UNCLE!

Just for kicks, here is the pic from one week after I first tested positive. I think ours are really super similar darkness-wise in comparison to the controls.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* - it's funny the TMI warning that ppl use here. You guys have NO IDEA the gross and invasive things we do and monitor in an ICU. There is literally no such thing as TMI... I'm glad the patients are sedated (in an induced coma) and sometimes even medically paralyzed - that way they have no idea all that happens in there!
> 
> ...


Debbie downer here....didn't you test pos at 7dpo tho? So that would have been around 14dpo? And I'm 21 dpo....

I always think it's funny too when ppl throw out the TMI caution flag. I mean, we are talking about things related to sex, semen, vaginal fluids, etc. We have ppl putting fingers in their vaginas daily to check cervical position and mucous etc. It's kind of a given that we are discussing things we wouldn't normally discuss with ANYONE. This was the first time I could recall saying TMI. And it felt weird doing it.....lol.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ya know how diabetics have home testing things to motor glucose in their blood? Why hasn't someone invented one for hcg? We could test daily and it would be so comforting. Or at the worst telling. Then I wouldn't have to wonder what the hell is going on!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Debbie downer here....didn't you test pos at 7dpo tho? So that would have been around 14dpo? And I'm 21 dpo....


OK miss exactness!! I guess it makes sense... you are an accountant after all!

My faintest of BFPs was actually 8dpo. I double checked the date of that photo and it's actually from 17dpo. However, I was thinking about it more along the lines of our first tests being pretty darned light, and 7 days later that's what the tests looked like. Turns out in the pic I shared mine was actually 9 days later. That is still pretty accurate bc I think my faint line on 8dpo was fainter than your faint line at 14dpo.

btw - I'm pretty sure I implanted super early too. I felt a helluva lightning bolt sensation twice at 5dpo. So I think that accounts for some of the variation in days overall. Regardless, the progression looks to be about the same once hcg started showing up. I just wish I'd used the same kinds of tests the whole time. I didn't start with the First Signal ones until 16dpo... I wouldn't even have been doing those tests if it hadn't been for DH being out of town so much at that point.

OK, buckle up. Preparing to go full nerd here...

The pic on the left is MINE, the one on the right is YOURS. I'd say the color gradient on yours matches 9dpo on mine.

 

So in progression my 17dpo shot would actually be equal to your 22dpo!!! Based on my hcg line on a stick analysis, you are right on track if not ahead even.

As for your hcg finger stick, that's the next billionaire idea. That would fly off the shelves like crazy!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hope I'm not jinxing myself, but I am wondering/hoping if I was inserting the progesterone too far? I was afraid of it falling out, so I was putting it up there as far as I could an then giving it a slight sideways turn so it would be less likely to fall out. Since yesterday Afternoon and the dark brown blood incident, I haven't had anymore spotting. And last night and this morning, I made sure to only put it up there about an inch in. Maybe I was just irritating my cervix. I hope hope hope that was the case. Anxious to hear from dr today. I'll update as soon as I hear something....


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Every time I type "and" it comes out "an". I promise I have better grammar than that....lol.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - so is it all clear or back to pinkish? You def earned an A for effort on your 2-step insertion method... you were gettin' it in there all right!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*inna*: lol! So far all clear. Just completed the precarious gauntlet....aka, going to the bathroom. And all clear. Already have a call in for results and to inform them of yesterday's events.

Well, a lot of that of that stuff leaks out, and I've even had them slide right back out before, so I was ensuring they'd stay put. I've heard of ppl getting progesterone shots. At this point, I'd rather have those! Just leave my cervix alone!!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> *inna*: lol! So far all clear. Just completed the precarious gauntlet....aka, going to the bathroom. And all clear.


Hallelujah! That is really fantastic news... way to start a Monday!

I am very eager to hear your hcg results from Friday too. Kinda exciting that you get results today and tomorrow - plenty of info to process and speculate about!

btw my typing is going to be crappier as the day wears on. I cut the sh** out of my finger last night on the stupid cardboard flap of a magazine when i was going thru mail. My index finger is pretty much out of commission.. and I was supposed to get my nails done today too. Will have to reschedule now - I'm bummed (and a gimp). Gah!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Kinda exciting that you get results today and tomorrow - plenty of info to process and speculate about!


only thing that sucks is that I won't get tomorrow's results until Wednesday. Since my initial draw was at 5:00, I've been getting them done around the same time to allow for as close to a 48 hr waiting period as possible. 2nd draw was at 4:30. Friday's was closer to 4:00. I'm *trying* to move it back little by little so I can possibly get them same day, but I doubt that will happen. I'm pretty sure my dr orders them "stat" so she gets the results quickly, so maybe if I move it back 30-45 minutes at a time I'll eventually get them same day. Workin the system!

Sorry about your finger! How is it that paper cuts can hurt so badly? Getting nails done is not conducive to finger pain!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone else in the "trying not to hurl 24/7" phase? Damn, this is a killer.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Anyone else in the "trying not to hurl 24/7" phase? Damn, this is a killer.


*edubluv* - hang in there lady! Ugh... what a terrible feeling!

I didn't have any vomiting, but that's not to say I wasn't sick. I was nauseated like when you drink too much and are just waiting to hurl so you can feel better. That was it for me, but it was pretty nonstop from 3 weeks thru 10.5 weeks. The only way I could quell the nausea was to eat - but it was so hard to find anything I could stand.

btw I'm just not a thrower-upper. I've vomited maybe 5 times in my whole life. My dad was the same way - we just don't do it.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - Oh, I forgot you aren't getting lab work done today. I've read that it's Tuesday, but it just doesn't sink in! I'm guessing the choice for Tuesday is so that it'll be an even 4 days and easier to trend for doubling times?

I love stat labs. In the bigger ICU where I worked everything was stat. We'd tube the blood to the lab and would have results within 5 mins for most things, unless the test itself took longer.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* - I'm guessing the choice for Tuesday is so that it'll be an even 4 days and easier to trend for doubling times?


this was my assumption as well.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Friday's numbers are in - the only thing that sucks is knowing these were done before all the drama of the weekend....but they want me to get betas again today now.

Hcg up to 511 and prog at 22.5


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* -

51 - 193 - 511... well your embryo's certainly not a slacker!

Do you remember that study I found relating hcg #s to sex? Your pattern so far indicates girl all the way!

Here's the link to the table showing the hcg pattern in early pg: http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/2/485/T2.expansion.html

The fact that you're clear today and that the change correlates with the absence of the rosie 2-step insertion method, I think you will find that everything is just as it should be...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Friday's numbers are in - the only thing that sucks is knowing these were done before all the drama of the weekend....but they want me to get betas again today now.
> 
> Hcg up to 511 and prog at 22.5


Hey, out of curiosity, is there a reason why you have all of this testing going on? I am beginning to think this is something I should be doing. I never heard of it before. With my son, I never even had an ultrasound lat alone HCG testing. Just wondering. I even asked to have an early ultrasound a few days ago bc I am worried about MC and they said no way until 12 weeks. How do you get people to test you this much?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - hang in there lady! Ugh... what a terrible feeling!
> 
> ...


nope, haven't puked at all and I didn't the last two times either even though i felt like it. You pretty much described what I have going on. feel like i'm drunk, with the spins, waiting to puke. i try to eat stuff, but nothing sounds good. ugh, i know it is part of the process and I am glad I am actually feeling something but geez it is tough.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* -
> 51 - 193 - 511... well your embryo's certainly not a slacker!
> ...


I'll be so curious to find out today's readings. Nurse said she'd give them to me today if they get them....ok, my mind is spinning. Girl with math degree can't do simple math right now! So we know we like to see doubling times of 48 hours. And it's been 2.9 days since 511. So what is my target for today?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

1700 ish maybe?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Hey, out of curiosity, is there a reason why you have all of this testing going on? I am beginning to think this is something I should be doing. I never heard of it before. With my son, I never even had an ultrasound lat alone HCG testing. Just wondering. I even asked to have an early ultrasound a few days ago bc I am worried about MC and they said no way until 12 weeks. How do you get people to test you this much?


because of my prior ectopic. Ectopics usually present with slow rising hcg. And once you've had one, you're at a higher risk for another. So I get mine done until they are high enough to see something on US. I think my dr told me around 7,000 is when they can usually see things on US, so she'll watch my levels until then and then do an US to determine location of the pregnancy.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - wouldn't it be more like 1500ish? 511 doubled to 1020, then approx halfway bw 1020 doubling to 2040... so 1500ish.

That's the best my preg brain can do.

*edubluv* - 12 weeks is standard for UK and maybe Canada but not here in the US. At a minimum most docs do a dating scan by 8 weeks... especially if you have a prior mc. I'd call the doc's office and tell them the prev mc worries you and you don't want to wait for 12 weeks. YOU are the person paying for their services... don't let their protocol define the medical care you need.

Worst case scenario you tell a little white lie about some persistent cramping...


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes *inna*, 1500 is right. Geez! I can't even think straight. Thank God for mindless work today at my job. Not that I'm working very hard.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Yes *inna*, 1500 is right. Geez! I can't even think straight. Thank God for mindless work today at my job. Not that I'm working very hard.


Ha! I know about days like that. It's amazing what being preoccupied can do.

So now we wait...


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

219


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh crap.

I'm so sorry rosie that you got that kind of news. I'm a bit stunned.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Oh crap.
> I'm so sorry rosie that you got that kind of news. I'm a bit stunned.


i don't know if bending over and taking it in the ass could make me feel worse at this point. Pardon my bluntness.

I have my 3 wonderful children. Must focus on that before I lose my shit.


----------



## kateaton (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh Rosie- Although I haven't chimed in, I've been following your thread, and I'm just so sorry. I was rooting for you and still am. Just hugs and prayers and peace.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh Rosie. Crap. There are just no words. I am so so sorry.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

So sorry Rosie. It's very sad.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Not feeling as nauseous right now. It worries me. It's annoying that the dr won't call me back about the prog. Why do I have to initiate contact? Ugh.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - How are you feeling today? Any better... if better = nausea?? I hope you hear from your doc soon.

At 14wks I have pretty much no more m/s and I feel, dare I say it... normal. It was a bit shocking when I realized that this morning.

*rosie* - How you doing chicky? Thinking about you...









alivewithyou will be joining her DDC and checking in here soon. She's still letting that BFP sink in but it really is exciting for her. If I'd had a baby at her age, he/she would be a teenager now. EEK!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm feeling defeated. I don't know when my appt will be. I don't know what to do in the meantime. Do I continue to try? Even if I do, and I get pregnant, now I for sure wonder if there's even a chance of it sticking.

I had a crazy idea: what if after O I were to supplement with progesterone? I mean, I always have low progesterone in pregnancy. Out of 7 pregnancies, my first one did not, but all the others did (I think - there may have been one other that wasn't). Anyway, I have all this progesterone left over.....do you think it would be stupid to try?

Or do you think I should call it quits until after I talk to the specialist?

I'm so sad and upset and pissed off all at the same time. I went to work today but was so sad. I couldn't focus on work at all. I came home.

ETA: AND to make it worse....not one touch of spotting since Sunday. Thought I'd come off the progesterone and things would be underway quickly. But no, my body seems to be holding on for some reason.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - I would fire up my CBFM, OPKs, thermometer and get my arsenal of progesterone and HPTs ready. Just cuz it happened in the past doesn't mean that's your only path. Ppl with 2 mc in a row still have a 70+% chance (approx and avg from several sources) of conceiving and carrying to term without intervention. The cool thing is you've got a bit of "intervention" in your back pocket (aka progesterone). Go get that baby.

fwiw, I am funny like that with problems... I like not to just overcome them, but ANNIHILATE them.

As an aside, have you POAS again? Regardless of it all, it nags at me that the whole "throw in the towel" decree was based on a single lab. Lab errors are almost nil, so I am sure that it was correct and not a mistake. However, when things don't come out as expected, I've never seen it to where a verification test was skipped. I really think you should've had a second lab to verify and confirm. It won't change things, but I just can't shake my irritation at that oversight.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I did POAS again today. They offered another beta but I said no. Idk why, but I figured I didn't need to know any more. Here's today's test:


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> I did POAS again today. They offered another beta but I said no. Idk why, but I figured I didn't need to know any more. Here's today's test:


OH! I must've missed that detail somewhere. Looks like it's holding steady now - how odd and unexpected... and disturbing. Nothing about this has been easy or free of loose ends for you.







This def qualifies in the MAJORLY CRAPPY EXPERIENCE category.

What did DH say? Seems like guys are a bit out of sorts with such a topic... especially since they're essentially no more than an accomplice at that point.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm a bit disturbed too. With my ectopic, they didn't ever drop, but they kind of stalled then took off again. It freaks me out to think they're stalling now instead if decreasing rapidly.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm lurking... Cautiously. We are super excited and just trying to think only positive thoughts for our "little bit".









I am currently dealing with a lot of headaches, light headed, tingling hands and feet, and a lot of aching in my uterus. We are still super early so nothing too crazy yet which is good now that my dog is temporarily paralyzed. We have a lot of stuff going on and the universe likes to keep me busy.. I even joked with my mom two days ago that now that we were spending $4,000 to fix my dog I would be pregnant.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - How are you feeling today? Any better... if better = nausea?? I hope you hear from your doc soon.
> At 14wks I have pretty much no more m/s and I feel, dare I say it... normal. It was a bit shocking when I realized that this morning.
> ...


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> I did POAS again today. They offered another beta but I said no. Idk why, but I figured I didn't need to know any more. Here's today's test:


Am I not seeing the progression right? 24 looks darker?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> I'm a bit disturbed too. With my ectopic, they didn't ever drop, but they kind of stalled then took off again. It freaks me out to think they're stalling now instead if decreasing rapidly.


*rosie* - That is def something to be concerned about, especially with the persistent result of your HPT. Might be time to request another lab just to see what's what.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Am I not seeing the progression right? 24 looks darker?


*jenjy* - It does look really close to me too, hard to tell though with one wet and the others dry. This whole thing worries me.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm getting another lab done today. If they went back up I'm gonna lose it. My dr will assume ectopic and she's already said if it happens again she's removing my tube. I hope it's fallen quite a bit, but I don't think it has. Ugh!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - So in other words, there's no good answer. Do you think you'll get your lab result today?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Idk. I didn't ask if it was ordered stat. I just had it drawn about an hour ago. I just can't believe I've had zero spotting since Sunday.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

I looked up the drug info on progesterone. It has a 34-55 hour half life. It takes 5 half lives for a drug to clear your system. What this means is you've still got some circulating... not anything near peak level, but enough to linger. You took your last one on what... Monday? That means that technically you've still got some progesterone "support" for a few more days before it's fully gone. I couldn't find anything that shows what the minimal level is that would be considered therapeutic so I can only speculate on that.

My theory is the lingering progesterone would keep you from spotting at this point (if the prog was keeping you from spotting in the first place).

Hope this helps for understanding purposes at least.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*inna*: thanks, this is helpful and I was actually wondering this same thing: could the progesterone still be supporting it? Yes, last dose I took was Monday morning.

On a separate note, DH doesn't want to try again until after we talk to the specialist. So I can't even test my theory about supplementing with prog right after O. This is really saddening to me. I feel like he's gonna hit 40 in Nov and pull the plug on this altogether. Apparently he's forgotten the saying "if Momma ain't happy...." Why the hell did this have to happen AGAIN?!?!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Glad the progesterone info was useful. My med brain is gathering cobwebs aside from the occasional family issue. It's weird to know that I'm permanently "retired." I always liked staying at home anyway but with kiddos I'll have more purpose. I think that will work out fine in the long run.

As for waiting... Dang that's not what you want to hear. My DH has a similar motto to what you mentioned: "a happy life is a happy wife" which I thought was rather insightful for him. Did you ask your doc's office what the process is for scheduling that appt?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

They said they sent the referral info to the specialist office and that the specialist will be in touch to set it up. So, until I hear from them, I don't have a clue. If I don't hear from them by Monday, I may call and ask if we could plz get it set up ASAP. My dr office did give me their phone number in case I wanted it. I found it odd at the time. Maybe they were trying to tell me I may have better luck if I call and hound them.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Bleeding! Finally! Not even spotting. Never been so excited to start! Still no news on last beta.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, rosie!! I totally get how that is a relief, and yet so sad at the same time. I wish you could test your theory right away about progesterone right after O. I really think that is worth a try. Maybe your DH could change his mind if you guys talk about it some more? Or better yet would just be getting into the specialist pronto. Here's hoping they can get you in right away. Call and hound for sure!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

A week and a half later my ND has called in a prescription for progesterone. This makes me really worried. She says I have nothing to worry about. I keep thinking if it was needed shouldn't I have started it a week and a half ago? I don't even know what this means or how it works.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> A week and a half later my ND has called in a prescription for progesterone. This makes me really worried. She says I have nothing to worry about. I keep thinking if it was needed shouldn't I have started it a week and a half ago? I don't even know what this means or how it works.


What is a "ND"? Secondly, what were your levels again? I can't believe they waited THAT long to make this determination. I would be so livid. I was trying so hard to recall what my dr said about my levels with my last healthy pregnancy. I want to say I was at 13 and they said that was normal for pregnancy, but low end normal so they had me supplement. I do think of you needed it badly, you would have started spotting by now. And since you haven't, then I think all is well. But whatever/whoever this ND is - well, I have nothing good to say. That is completely uncalled for. This sounds like such poor practice that I'd be finding someone else.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - a ND is a naturopathic doctor. So the bleeding began - strange how that can be horror one moment and relief another. I hope you can talk DH into TTC still - you're basically all dressed up with nowhere to go as long as he's not participating. In that position, in my own head, I'd have that nagging feeling "what if this is the month?" I would absolutely call the specialist. It will save somebody from having to call you and that usually speeds things up. You could also mention your desire to keep TTC till you see the doc and when they say "sure, that's completely normal and expected" you can tell DH that the specialist's office said to keep on track. Zero lie, just a little truthful liberty!

*edubluv* - maybe your ND is being on the safe side and giving you progesterone for a very small deficiency. Def do call back and ask for your blood level so at least you've got that for future records.

*AFM* - I am still not really showing. In normal non-pg times, my belly is flat... like supernaturally flat as a board. Nowadays, aside from intermittent bloat, I have this flabby roundness and it's like circle of fat surrounding my belly button (more to the lower side). Yes, I can tell my midsection is thicker, but not at all as I expected. I saw a lady a couple of days ago who is 10 weeks ahead of me and she looked like she was full term! Seeing that, all I can think of is my belly is going to show up all at once and that sounds like stretch mark city. NOOOOOOOOO! I've already got the StriVectin ready to go.









On a funny note, I showed DH my maternity jeans a couple of days ago. He didn't know what made something "maternity" so when he saw the panel over my belly he was absolutely fascinated. After investigating for a minute, he said "oh man I want some!" which I thought was so funny.







He's all about comfort and although he's not fat at all he's had his run-ins with tight pants in the past. I buy all his clothes and always told him he can get as fat as he wants but we're never going to buy a bigger pants' size. It's a good regulator!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *rosie* - a ND is a naturopathic doctor. So the bleeding began - strange how that can be horror one moment and relief another. I hope you can talk DH into TTC still - you're basically all dressed up with nowhere to go as long as he's not participating. In that position, in my own head, I'd have that nagging feeling "what if this is the month?" I would absolutely call the specialist. It will save somebody from having to call you and that usually speeds things up. You could also mention your desire to keep TTC till you see the doc and when they say "sure, that's completely normal and expected" you can tell DH that the specialist's office said to keep on track. Zero lie, just a little truthful liberty!
> 
> ...


Well this is not exactly the same situation bc I am not super skinny, like about a size 14, but with my son, I only got one tiny stretch mark. That's it! And I know people flabbier than me that got a million. Plus, these stretch marks can serve as reminders of how amazing our bodies are and what they can do. I mean not only do we grow a placenta but we grow a human being! Maybe you have seen those blogs out there encourage women to embrace stretch marks. Google them, they are great!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> What is a "ND"? Secondly, what were your levels again? I can't believe they waited THAT long to make this determination. I would be so livid. I was trying so hard to recall what my dr said about my levels with my last healthy pregnancy. I want to say I was at 13 and they said that was normal for pregnancy, but low end normal so they had me supplement. I do think of you needed it badly, you would have started spotting by now. And since you haven't, then I think all is well. But whatever/whoever this ND is - well, I have nothing good to say. That is completely uncalled for. This sounds like such poor practice that I'd be finding someone else.


 Prog was 17.4 on Feb 18th. My insurance sent me the result immediately. My ND said she not to worry as it is in the low range of normal. I see a naturopath because she spends waaaay more time with me than an MD and there is a natural approach to ailments rather than just "antibiotics" for everything. In her defense she did call me back a few hours after I called her last night, around 7pm, from her personal phone and when I didn't answer she texted me and then proceeded to call in my prescription to my pharmacy. I don't think an MD would care enough to do that. But it is still kind of annoying to have to initiate to get an interpretation of the results.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*inna*: I recall, with my first, still wearing my size 3 pants to my US at 19 weeks. So don't be surprised if you're not showing. Also, I think stretch marks have a lot to do with genetics. If your mom didn't get any, or just a minor few, you'll probably be the same way.

*edub*: I think that # is good. I wouldn't worry so much about not supplementing right away.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> *inna*: I recall, with my first, still wearing my size 3 pants to my US at 19 weeks. So don't be surprised if you're not showing. Also, I think stretch marks have a lot to do with genetics. If your mom didn't get any, or just a minor few, you'll probably be the same way.
> 
> *edub*: I think that # is good. I wouldn't worry so much about not supplementing right away.


That's what I was thinking. That's probably why she wasn't too worried or urgent about it?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> *inna*: I recall, with my first, still wearing my size 3 pants to my US at 19 weeks. So don't be surprised if you're not showing. Also, I think stretch marks have a lot to do with genetics. If your mom didn't get any, or just a minor few, you'll probably be the same way.


*rosie* - that is good to know about your belly. I randomly did a search on no bump at 14 weeks and found a pic of a gal built like I am. I looked at her blog and turns out she ended up losing the baby at 24ish weeks! What are the chances that's the first thing I'd come across? Sheesh! Then I saw your message and it was a nice thing to read. As for stretch marks, my mom had 5 kids and didn't have stretch marks till the last (me), so the jury is out on that one.

*edubluv* - 17.5 progesterone is a respectable number, certainly not scary in any way. Are you feeling better about things? Re stretch marks, embracing them is something that is never gonna happen for me! I'm way, way too much of a lake and water lover to have those on display or to have to make an effort to cover them up every day (i.e. 1 piece suit to cover up). This is evidently going to be a pivotal event in that regard!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Inna: if I remember, I was able to check fundal height AROUND 10 weeks the first time around (8-13 weeks). Use your finger tips and press right above your pubic bone, you should start being able to feel what feels like an orange moving it's way up. By 20wks or so it should be belly button height and will feel more like a cantaloupe

This was a response I found online and it reminded me exactly of how I remembered it...yah, bad luck landing on that story! My babies tend to be smaller - I bet yours will be too. My first baby girl was 6-9. Only my son and last baby made it to 7lbs.

But anyway, I think you can probably feel your uterus, but it's just taking over space in your abdomen. Once that fills up over the next 6 weeks or so, you'll start to get that bump!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally got a call back from the doctors office. My hcg was 24 which explains my crazy light tests. Will do another blood draw but they didn't sound concerned. Does this number seem okay for 14 DPO?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - I'm gonna be honest here and say that it sounds low to me, only bc you first tested positive 5 days ago. If I were you I'd be expecting AF before too long. It totally sucks to be the bearer of this opinion - which sounds wickedly unsupportive - but it's not meant that way at all.

I really hope that I'm totally wrong and you can tell me to kiss off on Monday when you get your new lab results.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *alive* - I'm gonna be honest here and say that it sounds low to me, only bc you first tested positive 5 days ago. If I were you I'd be expecting AF before too long. It totally sucks to be the bearer of this opinion - which sounds wickedly unsupportive - but it's not meant that way at all.
> I really hope that I'm totally wrong and you can tell me to kiss off on Monday when you get your new lab results.


I tested positive at 12 DPO three days ago. My hope is that I was somewhere around 12 which is why I would have been 24 yesterday at 14 DPO. Maybe you are right though.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> I tested positive at 12 DPO three days ago. My hope is that I was somewhere around 12 which is why I would have been 24 yesterday at 14 DPO. Maybe you are right though.


*alive* - OK that was a total goof on the counting. Damn preg brain - I'm sorry. It has really, really knocked me down a peg on some basic mental functioning. My formerly genius IQ has left the building. Ugh.

Reconsidering, with the first positive test being only 3 days before, you def could pull off a 24.

A site called Betabase.com has some useful stats on the hcg levels for successful pregnancies (by dpo). Here's their main chart - you should be able to click on the hyperlinked dpo numbers below.


Days Past Ovulation
(What is this?)*Median* HCG Level*Lowest* HCG Level Reported*Highest* HCG Level ReportedNumber of women reporting a number for this day1015156294112423343631238229983813641174616151410312088342315140238034385162124900047631730359000485418425910529462019626131348543802087314183033948211282142484335342217563841000300123250440621202607243469644297521772543811394504717762658241684721815482773542935556512922898232407881511282911785245797178993015280224131472779

Hang in there girly. All we can do around here is speculate, hope for the best, and wait to see what happens. As I'm sure you know, we're all rooting for you like crazy.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol thank you. I'm very scared and know that the number is on the lower end of things but I'm trying to be hopeful as I keep getting lines even if they are faint and the little bit of brown spotting I had yesterday is completely gone now. My temp went up again this morning as well. Such a roller coaster.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I think my lines are finally lightening some. I wish it was gone, but maybe it'll take a few more days...


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Lol thank you. I'm very scared and know that the number is on the lower end of things but I'm trying to be hopeful as I keep getting lines even if they are faint and the little bit of brown spotting I had yesterday is completely gone now. My temp went up again this morning as well. Such a roller coaster.


This is such an emotional roller coaster. I feel like I don't even want to take another test ever unless I'm like 2 weeks late.

If you happen to have anymore spotting, you could always go to ER. They can't do anything and it'll be a waste of time and money, but they will tell you your current levels. Just throwing that out there in case you can't take the suspense anymore....I hope it stays away though. This has been quite the week!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah if I fully bleed I'll wait until Monday to confirm the levels are down or gone. Nothing I can do to stop it so don't want the stress of an ER visit. I'm too afraid to even move around or live my life right now.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

alive, your chart looks fantastic. I really like that continuing temp rise...


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> alive, your chart looks fantastic. I really like that continuing temp rise...


Thanks. My chart does calm me down a little bit. What is your estimated due date? Mine was November 7th based off of ovulation...


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Alive, mine is Nov 13.







Have you joined in our DDC yet? I saw a mama I already know, so popped in there briefly... It's not really hopping over there yet.

rosie, I really liked inna's idea of asking the specialist if you can continue to try while waiting for your appt (agreed they'll likely say yes), and then letting DH know that. It's frustrating to think of you having to sit out.









I was feeling encouraging symptoms yesterday and of COURSE this morning they are gone.







However, my FRER is darker this morning, although not as high as a gradient between yesterday and today as I was hoping for. Here is my progression. Yesterday morning on left, yesterday afternoon in middle, and this morning's on the right.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> I was feeling encouraging symptoms yesterday and of COURSE this morning they are gone.
> 
> ...


*jenjy* - I think that's a really nice progression considering the time frame. Also, I do believe your first test beats mine in the faintest of BFPs category... so it'll def take several days to finally have that nice, satisfying saturated look! I so wonder if you would've seen anything on the dip strip. Maybe the timing of running out and starting the FRERs was meant to be!

*alive* - your FRER this morning looked good! That had to make you happy to see. Also, I've followed your chart and that your higher temps are promising as well. Ugh, I still feel so bad for naysaying the other night. I am not normally a jerk!

*AFM:* The hunger is setting in, and I do mean HUNGER. Like 24/7. Even while I'm still finishing my meals my belly growls and I have that feeling of an empty ravenous pit. Geez!

Still no bump but my midsection is getting thick. I don't often wear straight up T-shirts, but I decided to lounge "loosely" today. I put on one of my baggy T-shirts and now it fits like a sausage casing! It is the freakiest thing bc there's no obvious sign of a baby!

We went to a mardi gras party last night and no one could tell anything. We still haven't spilled the beans, but no one suspected a thing. I just don't look different, at least in my winter clothes.

Newer neighbors of ours brought their 2 week old newborn to the party. His features were so delicate that at first I thought he was a doll... no joke! Is it old school thinking that you're not supposed to take newborns out much at first? Anyway, I guess we were meeting our baby's potential first playmate - now there's a crazy reality check!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Jenjy: I haven't been able to find the November ddc. I'm trying to not be afraid of the unknown and embrace this pregnancy so I would love to join. Your lines look great by the way for how early you are testing. Mine have taken forever to get darker but I finally feel line they are starting to. To be honest all I care about is my blood results because they are a lot more accurate anyways. To me a line = you're pregnant and that's all that matters.









Innacircle: thank you and don't feel bad! I appreciate the honesty even if it did scare the heck out of me lol. It's fun to hear about your symptoms and what's to come in the near future for me. I can say right now I mostly just don't feel good and don't feel like myself. Pretty vague and there are more specific symptoms but that about sums it up.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

alive, here is a link to the November DDC. See you over there soon.









inna, yeah, I don't expect dark lines until a few more days, but I have been comparing my progression to last fall. So far I guess it's on par, just shifted earlier in my cycle.

Yesterday's might beat yours for faintness, but my FRER from 11DPO last fall actually is the faintest BFP recorded by humankind. Just for fun, here are my 11DPO from September (left) 9DPO from yesterday (right):



Alright, so they might tie for faintness, LOL. Those were almost as dark as the control by 15 DPO... so these better get that dark by 13DPO this time.

And I am kind of bummed I ran out of cheapies because I was looking forward to doing an HPT showdown!

I haven't even shown my DH. He needs the lines to look the same, or else he doesn't believe it's positive. I did go ahead and buy a digital today.

Aw, cute about the 2 week old. I don't know what most people think, but I tended at first not to take my littles out unless I had to!! I was very much a happy homebody.

When do you think you'll start telling people?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - I'm planning to break the news any time after my appt on Tuesday. I'll be 15w1d... that confirmation plus my burly midsection will be enough to get me there. I almost told a few ppl last night but was too tired to handle the surprise and excitement it would generate. Honestly, I'm still working on identifying with being pg myself. I think the abstract of it, combined with feeling less pg (absence of yucky m/s finally) is still having an impact. I tend to be an all or nothing kind of person though... so once I flip the switch it'll be showtime!

Your tests are pretty equal, that's for sure. I can see that with DH - it has to be so darned obvious for the guys! I showed my DH my faint line and he thought that meant negative since the line wasn't as dark as the control. No matter how much explaining I do, it's like the details of a HPT just bounce off a normally competent male mind. Duh! I got a digi for the sole purpose of making it a no-brainer for him... is that your reasoning? Personally I want to see a line, but I guess if you're from Mars that doesn't compute.

FTR, I too had a shift in my cycle the month I got this BFP - O and all the O signs moved up by about 2 days. Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

inna, you will identify with it soon. Have you felt movement yet? You are on the early side for that I think though. And not showing... plus the ms going away... it's going to definitely feel non-tangible. That is OK.

Yes, DH comprehension is why I got the digital. And even though I have gotten digitals in the past, DH stared at it like he had NO idea what was going on when I handed it to him (no fun 20 questions reveal game here, LOL!) I pointed to the word "pregnant" and he said incredulously, "What does this MEAN?" LOL!!! This is my seventh pregnancy with this very intelligent person and he still has trouble with hpts.









A while back, you posted some info on progesterone fluctuations during the day. Could you please point me to that post again?


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Ah, never mind about the progesterone chart - found the post here


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - Didn't see your post till now... glad you found the chart. How'd the FRER look this morning?

Here's a shot from this a.m. at 15 weeks. I suck at selfies... must be a young ppl skill.











Really no bump. Everything in front of that shadow/dimple at my hip is new but it's more just fullness than anything baby like!

BTW your story about DH and the digi and "what does this mean?" was hilarious. Maybe they just aren't wired for it. But still... At times like that, once I've finally gotten the understanding to sink it, I joke about how scary it is that he's supposedly our fearless leader!

Yeah, the 20 questions game was one for the record books. I still think "can I eat it?" was so inappropriately ridiculously funny. We have strange humor around here.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just popping in one last time since I've been demoted back to the TTC club. I got my appt with specialist set up for 3/25. So while we have to wait a little while, at least it's only for one cycle......


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*rosie* - I'm really glad your appointment is within a decent time frame, and not halfway through that next cycle. At least it should be easy to get started from there. Did you ask the specialist's office about continuing TTC in the meantime? Or do you just want to let it rest for now?

btw that timing with your deadline is something that happens to me A LOT. I have a pretty open schedule but I'll be darned, if I have something going on it's almost a sure thing that there will be a conflict.

Your demoted comment makes me so sad! I don't want to see you go back there either. Some things just don't seem right.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm just going to let it go. I mean, if the opportunity arises, I will take advantage of it. But I don't even know what CD I'm on now. If I hadn't been on the prog, I bet I would have started bleeding sooner than I did. And normally I have one light day followed by two heavy days. Well this ones been quite different. I had 2-3 days of light to med and now I'm on day 3 or so of heavy bleeding. So idk how long this will continue. I may start temping again soon and use OPKs. I was going to use the CBFM but will wait. Don't want to waste those sticks and if I get a peak and can't seduce DH, it'll just tick me off to no end.

Hopefully I can return soon, but at this rate I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable joining a DDC.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Rosie I'm sorry for what you are going through and I hope to see you back ASAP.

AFM, I am trying to not go crazy so can someone check my logic for a second here?

Say I have a starting hcg level of 3. And then say I implanted on 8 DPO based off of my chart that would mean that at 10 DPO I would be 6, 12 DPO I would be 12 (first faint positive test) and 14 DPO I know I was 24 because of my blood test. Everyone is saying that 24 is such a low number but is it based off of that doubling logic? I don't find out my next test results until tomorrow but to me this makes sense and I'm not quite sure why 24 is so low then. Now obviously if I don't double appropriately there is a cause for concern. To be honest I wish I had just not had my blood tested. I wonder how many women don't even know their numbers are low in the beginning and end up fine.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

alive, I think your logic is sound. I do think that the average doubling time is more like 24-36 hours when the hcg is still in that range. But averages are averages because people have lower and higher doubling time. Plenty have 48 hour doubling time in that range. I wouldn't worry if I were you.

My 11 DPO (this morning) was darker, but not to my satisfaction. Just took another, and it's actually quite faint. Not looking good.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Man I hate just not knowing if we get to keep our baby or not. I'm saying we are until my body proves me otherwise but it's constant insanity having to calm myself down.

Don't get too worked up about those lines quite yet. Mine did the same thing and then darkened again.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - Yes, your logic is sound.

I think the basis that most use is that HPTs usually register positive around 10ish hcg... so when I originally thought you had 5 days since your first BFP that's why I thought it was low.

But after putting the kibosh on my crazypants thinking and realizing that you'd only been testing for 3 days, your # made sense. Starting day 1 at 10hcg, then 2 days later 24. Right on track.

Supposedly the doubling time can range from 31-72 hours when the hcg is below 1200 (and still be considered normal).

This stinks for you - you're being put through the wringer by so many speculators (including me). I know you are doing this already, but I can't help seconding your notion to just focus on the objective data of that number you get tomorrow! What a wait!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I meant also to say -- inna, your belly shot is adorable! I bet you "pop" in another month or so...

rosie, I am glad you are not having to wait more than one cycle. I hope they have answers for you and that you are back in here soon.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Don't get too worked up about those lines quite yet. Mine did the same thing and then darkened again.


Thank you for reminding me of that.







I will hope that it was just a dilution issue or due to the fact that it's out of a new box (diff batch) or something. I got my beta drawn today. I will do a rough estimation of my doubling time like you are doing until I get my repeat on Wednesday.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

This is what the APA site had to say about hcg doubling times.

In a bout 85% of normal pregnancies, the hCG level will double every 48 - 72 hours.

*jenjy* - Ugh, STRESS! Why oh why can no one's lines just get darker like normal right now? Is it the moon phase or a bad planetary alignment? It sure has me on pins and needles and I DO NOT like it! SO hoping things get straightened out and follow a clear and easy path going forward. I think I need some chocolate now. Stat.









Re the belly shot - I joke that the baby is really in my butt cheeks cuz that's where all the roundness is.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's something interesting. I dug up the FDA sheet on the ClearBlue digi test with weeks estimator. Here are the avg hcg ranges for each level.




*Weeks*



*hcg*



1-2



10-155



2-3



156-2599



3+



2600+



I will post this on the TTC forum too.

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K112870.pdf


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I LOVE that chart. That is fascinating!







I love that you look this stuff up. You know I'm going to reference it, too, if given the chance.

So, I went in and did some fancy calculations with variable (dependent on hcg value) doubling time based on the median doubling time given for ranges at betabase, and assuming a value of 7 when I first tested. (Going with 7 as a worst-case since I believe FRERs has been shown to be that sensitive.) And my target is just a 26 for today's draw. I can do that! Come on!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - I had never seen that section of the Betabase website before. I only came across it for the first time a few weeks ago. I do wish they'd use the mean instead of the median, or list both, but it's still great info. I did the rough calculation, working backwards from your projected 26 hcg and all looks good with your figures. Not that I suspected anything to be off... I'm just nerdy like that.









I look forward to hearing your result tomorrow!

Oh, and I'm glad you like my chart! Now if CB would only make those ranges a little tighter ppl could use them for some seriously fun stuff. I guess there is such a product - that earlypregnancytests.com has one called Detect5 that indicates hcg levels of 25, 100, 500, 2,000, and 10,000. I haven't seen anyone here use 'em yet though - I think they're a little pricey.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a good thing you checked my numbers. Pregnancy brain has set in EARLY and STRONG here. For example, I just realized 7 would be the best case scenario, not worst-case. If it was actually something like 12 when I first tested, then my target for today would be higher - like 35? Hrm. If only I knew some brilliant researcher who could uncover the connection between the typical level of faintness on a FRER for a given hcg value.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Bottom line was my darker one today. I feel like if this was a chem it wouldn't have gotten that dark and would be gone by now. Doesn't mean everything is in the clear but I feel hopeful.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - yes there's some wiggle room with the numbers, but if you jump up to 8 even as your starting point the doubling time lengthens a bit so you still end up in the same ballpark. Let's wait and see what the number is before we break out the big calculators and scary equations! I caught that with the best/worst case but knew what you were talkin' bout. Here's a chart for you - another FDA sheet, this time on FRER.

This is really interesting because in the low range, below 8, the results are really hit and miss. Perhaps your number really was that low (I know the line couldn't have been any fainter and still be detected by humans). That may fully explain why you are getting some abnormal/inconsistent results.




* Samples with hCG*



* Results*



*Study 1* (104 consumers)





0 hcg



104/104 negative



8 hcg



101/104 positive (97%)



10 hcg



101/104 positive (97%)



12 hcg



104/104 positive







Study 2 (~300 consumers total)





0 hcg (n=104)



104/104 negative



3.2 hcg (n=102)



5/102 positive (5%)



6.3 hcg (n=104)



40/104 positive (38%)



Here's the link:

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/K083716.pdf

p.s. It's a miracle that my preg brain can pull this off. Last week I served two pieces of cake... one was on the plate like normal but the other plate was upside down. Uh huh. Wow.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line was my darker one today. I feel like if this was a chem it wouldn't have gotten that dark and would be gone by now. Doesn't mean everything is in the clear but I feel hopeful.


*alive* - that definitely does look darker. Tomorrow's lab result needs to hurry up so we can hopefully set aside all this angst! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

flyby...

Alive -- that looks awesome!!! YES!

inna - what can I say! You are amazing!!

My test this morning does seem darker than yesterday morning's!!







I have to run but when I get back this evening, I will post the progression with yesterday evening's outlier.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

My temps are dropping. I've about had it with worrying. If this baby is meant to stay it will.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> My temps are dropping. I've about had it with worrying. If this baby is meant to stay it will.


*alive* - I looked at your chart but I guess you didn't post the temps. I think that temps are pretty variable once pg has been established. My understanding is that it spikes initially due to the surge in progesterone and your body's reaction to implantation (a foreign invader - but the immune system is mediated to not attack). Once that happens I believe estrogen picks up quite a bit and that will bring the temp down intermittently.

When do you think you'll get the hcg results? You mentioned you can look online? I've never had a doc's office with that capability... would really like that though.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

It dropped down to the cover line. Yesterday it was 97.7 and today 97.4. I need to stop temping.

I bet I will find out in the next two hours or so nurses usually call around lunch time. They have the capability to put my test results online but they haven't been.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - are you scheduled for any more blood draws? I guess that a lot is riding on these results today.

However, if you don't have one already scheduled I'd have no trouble asking for one more set while you're on the phone.

Did you do another HPT this morning?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

They will schedule when they call with results typically. If my number is high enough I may not though. I don't know if I can keep doing them and freaking myself out. My hpt this morning was just as dark as yesterday. No spotting no cramping... Mostly just feel like crap and sick to my stomach.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> My temps are dropping. I've about had it with worrying. If this baby is meant to stay it will.


I stopped temping once I got that BFP. There is just too much to worry about. Don't waste the energy. Easier said than done I know, trust me.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I stopped temping once I got that BFP. There is just too much to worry about. Don't waste the energy. Easier said than done I know, trust me.


I could give up temping. I hate it lol. Now stopping myself from poas constantly.. That's going to be harder. I'm not taking any testing supplies on my upcoming cruise.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

That was the hardest part of getting a BFP - letting go of those daily habits of "doing something" to measure fertility. It was so strange just to stop - I think I was 20dpo or so before I ran out of tests and finally let it go.









This process makes us at least half crazy, I'm sure of it!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Well ladies looks like I'm demoted as well. My number was only 54. I've started spotting and expect it to get worse. I knew I had too many warning signs for this to be a happy ending.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh *Alive* I am so sorry that you are going through such turmoil with your first pg. I too mc #1 and it steals away your ability to not be on edge about getting pg again.

Hugs to you! The one thing to remember is that even tho it didn't happen this time, that special baby is on his/her way someday and will be possible only bc this happened. Take good care of yourself and look for the positive in each day. I'll be thinking about you and following along on the TTC thread.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't know how to let go when my body won't. Still haven't picked up in bleeding and spotting stopped again. This is an absolute mind fuck.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sorry alive. Get drunk, cry on hubby's shoulder, and get back on the horse. 50-60% of pregnancies are generally thought to be chemical. It's even making me feel a tad better. Chances are the next one will stick! And now you know you can get pregnant. And DH at least has swimmers. You didn't know that for sure....I'm so sorry.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

If 50-60% of pregnancies are chemical why even bother? That is such a high number. And I'm still testing positive so I would have known about this even if I had waited to test.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> If 50-60% of pregnancies are chemical why even bother? That is such a high number. And I'm still testing positive so I would have known about this even if I had waited to test.


Me too. Idk....there are no right words. It's so unfair.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> My test this morning does seem darker than yesterday morning's!! I have to run but when I get back this evening, I will post the progression with yesterday evening's outlier.


*jenjy* - keeping my hopes up that you got some good news from the doc today re your hcg levels. I very much look forward to seeing those tests.

Had you ever seen that FRER info before? I'd never run across anything scientific like that - only anecdotal reports of ppl who tested and then got hcg blood work done.

*edubluv* - still hanging in there lady? You're right in the thick of it - hopefully only 3-4 more weeks till you get to back to feeling like yourself!

*AFM*: 2nd day of feeling human again. I've actually accomplished things that required brain power, exercised, and am still coherent at 4pm. The house isn't exactly clean but hey, it's progress.









My appt that I thought was today isn't until Thursday. I had the date wrong... luckily DH has this stuff memorized. Looks like Friday may be my big reveal day (for the few in my family to tell). DH's family is still on the program of first caller: the first one that actually calls us (~never~) will be the one we tell. Otherwise we may just go for it on April fools day and let them wonder!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Well ladies looks like I'm demoted as well. My number was only 54. I've started spotting and expect it to get worse. I knew I had too many warning signs for this to be a happy ending.


Oh no. Hugs to you. I am so sorry. I keep writing and deleting what I write. I wish I could tell you something that could help you and give you hope. But it's hard when you are going through it right now. I know - I am certain - you will hold your baby soon. I wish it were the timetable you had been thinking the past week. My DD and DS were each conceived 3 months after miscarriages and I cannot imagine my life without exactly these two amazing little people. I don't think that is much consolation to you now, but I have to at least tell you that.

I am sorry.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - keeping my hopes up that you got some good news from the doc today re your hcg levels. I very much look forward to seeing those tests.
> 
> ...


Oh, please do the April Fool's Day idea!!








Sounds like DH's family deserves it!

As for the FRER info - no I have not seen anything like it, and believe me, I have LOOKED. I am so excited about that chart! 'Cause now I get to analyze even more!

So a few interesting things to note. First, I spotted once for the first time today - red. That is frankly not a good sign, because I've never spotted in my successful pregnancies, but spotted in all four mc's. But it is what it is. Note that came the morning after a possible hcg dip?? Although now that I look at the picture more, maybe the control line is also a lot lighter than the other tests, translating into a lighter test line.

Second, my FRER this afternoon (12 DPO) was darker than this morning's.

Third, my hcg was 53. At 11 DPO.







And my progesterone was 41.9 ng/ml.







My pharmacy obviously gave me the magic progesterone!

And now for my pics. The first one is my 11 DPO morning, 11 DPO faint in afternoon, and this morning's 12DPO. In my 6 previous pregnancies, I can tell you I never once saw FRERs go light and then go darker. So this is interesting, but like I said above... maybe just a really different dye level in the test or something.



And here is my overall progression:



But what I don't like is that my 11 & 12 DPO should be darker. Comparing to last fall (last fall on the bottom with black sharpie, this time around on top with blue sharpie):



Repeat beta tomorrow!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*jenjy*: geez! So sorry you are dealing with this. Hoping for strong betas tomorrow.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - OK I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you *might* be overscrutinizing!! When looking at the once a day 9-10-11-12 progression, these BFPs look *exactly* like they should.

It goes from an almost non-existent super squinter (9dpo) to a line that is visible to normal humans who don't have special line-sensing cells implanted in their retinas (10dpo). Then on 11dpo it is nice and clear, followed by a slight darkening on 12 dpo.

If you gave them to me unmarked I could certainly put them in proper order. As for your 11dpo 5pm one, yes the control is lighter than the others. It gets thrown out.

54hcg is great and the 40+ progesterone number kicks butt! No need to break out those heavy duty calculating devices after all.

I was reading the Mayo Clinic Guide to Pregnancy and it said that 25% of women spot in early pregnancy, and about half of those miscarry. So 12% isn't so scary... but the history is unsettling. Just one spot though - let's hope it stays that way. It could still be the back side of implantation bleeding at this point and have nothing to do with the health of the embryo.

On to the final pic - I really don't see what you mean here. I think the current results are about 1 day behind the old results. If you match them up you'll see. I'm telling you, your 1st BFP on 9dpo this time was fainter than last time. I'm giving it the blue ribbon.

btw DH walked in when I was looking at your progression. I have a HUGE computer monitor (30") so it's hard to miss. He said "well whoever that is is definitely pregnant!" So there... even a man can see.









I was so thrilled to read your post. I've been wondering about it about 100 times today. Can't wait to see how the follow up looks!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Well ladies looks like I'm demoted as well. My number was only 54. I've started spotting and expect it to get worse. I knew I had too many warning signs for this to be a happy ending.


I'm so sorry! Hugs to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - keeping my hopes up that you got some good news from the doc today re your hcg levels. I very much look forward to seeing those tests.
> Had you ever seen that FRER info before? I'd never run across anything scientific like that - only anecdotal reports of ppl who tested and then got hcg blood work done.
> ...


Still nauseous. I work as a full time SPED teacher and the mornings, trying get up and ready, are a killer. I hardly sleep at night. Starving 30 mins after I eat. Pants are bugging me big time. I swear I am filling out way quicker than with my first. Been getting acupuncture for a sore shoulder. I have an intake appt to my care provider. This is nothing more than them going over their program. Then 2 weeks later will be my official 1st appt. I wish I could be seen sooner and hear that heartbeat so I can chill out but I tried to make that happen and they wouldn't. Not sure how you all see drs so often. Obviously, I don't get it.

All that said I'm not really complaining. I am grateful. Hope baby sticks. Another MC would really be heartbreaking.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - OK I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say you *might* be overscrutinizing!!


 Who, me?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> On to the final pic - I really don't see what you mean here. I think the current results are about 1 day behind the old results. If you match them up you'll see. I'm telling you, your 1st BFP on 9dpo this time was fainter than last time. I'm giving it the blue ribbon.


 Ok, ok -- after much deliberation, I concede your point. No more 2-day-shift comparisons!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> I was so thrilled to read your post. I've been wondering about it about 100 times today. Can't wait to see how the follow up looks!


Thank you for being so encouraging! It really means a lot!!

*rosie* -- thank you. If my beta is strong tomorrow (135 minimum I'm thinking) I will feel a lot better. I may even put away the FRERs after that. Thank you for checking in -- how are you doing?

*edubluv* - how far along are you now? Going on 9 weeks? As for seeing drs -- mine is just ordering blood work and then giving me the results over the phone. I expect to not have a real appt until much further along...


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - Sounds fantastic and crappy all at the same time! Isn't that what early pg is all about?

Your baby is obviously sending you every signal possible to make sure you know he/she is there and doing well!









It is still so neat to me how you were really on the edge of giving up, but you didn't let go of your dream for another child of your own. Kudos to you in such a big way!

btw being a teacher during this has got to WEAR. YOU. OUT. Wow, lady - you're a trooper!

*jenjy* - OK, so how'd 13dpo Exhibit A look?









Re your hcg, betabase indicates the most common doubling times starting at 53 are in the range of 24-51 hours. I don't know the times of your tests so I'll assume same time of day roughly, which would be a spread of 48 hours. I get a projected range bw 106-212 for today's test, and that's using the 24-48hr doubling range (we don't need those pesky 49-51 stats). So anywhere in there is good stuff. Seems like your figure is close to the average of those. Is that kinda how you calculated?

I am encouraging bc I just can't help it. I've been rooting for you to get out of the clutches of the TTC thread... it just felt like unfinished business... no man left behind, so to speak! It has been true heartfelt joy seeing your BFP and test progress. Very satisfying on my end.









I just can't believe rosie had such a boomerang. I am so sad and disappointed for her. I have no doubts she'll turn it around soon, but a bumpy road it is.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Haha! Just coming on now to post 13DPO! I am satisfied with the gradient from yesterday:



My beta today will be just about exactly 48 hours from the previous. I decided I better be at least 36 hr doubling time, since my first set indicated a really quick doubling time. If I've slowed down to 48 hr doubling time, that would honestly give me pause. Would 135 be 36 hour doubling time like I was thinking? Help... brain rapidly losing functioning ability...

I am running late but I had to stop in here before I left! Back later!!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Good luck Jenjy! Lots of happy wishes for a sticky baby.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Haha! Just coming on now to post 13DPO! I am satisfied with the gradient from yesterday:
> 
> ...


*jenjy* - OOOHHH the lines look good!

Aha, now I see your method. You are right, whatever the hcg was on the original BFP you still had a speedracer of an egg to pull off a 53 in such short time. However, I will say that it seems that as the hcg increases the doubling time slows. Even in the lower ranges:

32-64hcg: most fall into the 24-35 hour category with 36-51 as a close second

64-128hcg: most fall into the 35-48 hour zone with 26-35 hours trailing behind

This shows a clear slowdown of the doubling time, so there is at least some to be expected. One study I read (it was very hard to follow bc they used urinary hcg) stated that right after implantation the hcg increases at a 3 fold rate, but by the end of that week the rate of increase drops to 1.6. So this should be interesting.

My calculation of a 36 hour doubling time, across 48 hours, starting with 53hcg = 137.8. You go miss pg brain... nothing wrong with your calculation skills!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Waiting on these last betas is so confusing. Do I want them to just drastically drop so I can get it over with? Going up would just give me false hope. Still only spotting but very light. Is it possible to miscarry and not bleed heavy?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - you are in a huge gray area, and there is absolutely no peace in that. An early mc tends to be like a normal AF but a tad heavier. Many women report seeing some clots, so no it won't sneak by you.

I can't imagine hoping for anything but a crazy turnaround of the numbers. That's human nature to want everything to be OK. At the same time, at least you know if your numbers are low that your doc office's suspicions were correct and you'll have an idea what to expect.

How's your DH taking it all?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess I wouldn't be so stressed if we weren't leaving the country this Saturday. I feel like if something goes majorly wrong we won't have access to medical help. So I'm hoping either the numbers shoot up(unlikely) or I get this over with.

My dh is struggling probably just as much as me. He isn't as vocal as I have been but it's pretty painful.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* omg I didn't realize your cruise was so soon... I thought maybe another week or 10 days away. All I can do is shake my head and think how this couldn't be worse timing if you end up with a mc. Nightmare. As if you needed more stress right now. I guess the only thing to do is be prepared for the worst but hope for the best. My sympathy for your predicament is enormous.

As for DH it's hard for the guys, feeling like observers to it all. Men like to make things happen and this is one of those times when they just can't. Hugs to you both.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hcg level came back at 40. All I can think of is I am about to lose my baby.. All. Day. Long. It's so surreal. Doctors are saying to wait 1-2 cycles. Is that really physically necessary? What supplements can I take? Can I get progesterone on my own?


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Haha! Just coming on now to post 13DPO! I am satisfied with the gradient from yesterday:
> 
> ...


Today's line does look so good. I've checked a thousand times for your update! Please please can we get this lady a strong number!!?? Let us know...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Hcg level came back at 40. All I can think of is I am about to lose my baby.. All. Day. Long. It's so surreal. Doctors are saying to wait 1-2 cycles. Is that really physically necessary? What supplements can I take? Can I get progesterone on my own?


not good progesterone. All I've heard is OTC progesterone would require baths of it to do anything effective. I don't think waiting is necessary. I could see why further along, but I don't see why it matters. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - I don't think there's any way around the implications of an hcg of 40 at this point. You are in such a sad position of knowing...

I can't imagine why you'd need to wait 1-2 cycles... I've heard of this before but many docs say if it's early there's no need. I sure wouldn't.

I wish there was some way to make this all disappear for you.









As for progesterone, it won't fix the problem - that's a totally different issue. For someone your age supplements are kindof extra - nothing more than a prenatal is needed. This was likely a chromosomal issue like 70-75% of all early mc. It usually happens due to an issue in replication - more like a transcription error - than having some kind of chromo defect. It's just mother nature and it stinks.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you. I truly feel like it was a chromosomal issue as well and that my progesterone dropped because the baby died. I am sad but I am okay and I will be. I don't think we are going to actively try the next couple of months. Probably just enjoy us and if we pregnant great but if not that's okay too. will probably just track my period and that's if. I still haven't started to bleed yet so I hope that starts soon so that the worst can come before the cruise... Maybe.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Today's line does look so good. I've checked a thousand times for your update! Please please can we get this lady a strong number!!?? Let us know...


oh *rosie* --







Thank you so much!







I feel so much support here and it's really sustaining me.

I had more red spotting today. Like yesterday, it was just once during the day but there was more than yesterday. No results yet from my beta today. I had that sinking feeling when I spotted today, but man the hope just bubbled right back up after a little while!!

*inna*... bless you and your math!! The reason I was thinking 36hr doubling target for this set is because I think my first two days' doubling time was 24hr max. So that gives room for it to slow down as expected, but not so slow that it could indicate something's up. I will be ready to justify something slower than 36hr, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Hcg level came back at 40. All I can think of is I am about to lose my baby.. All. Day. Long. It's so surreal. Doctors are saying to wait 1-2 cycles. Is that really physically necessary? What supplements can I take? Can I get progesterone on my own?


*Alive* - huge hugs. I am so sorry.

Honestly, I think doctors say that because they always say that. I think one motivation is that they want to be able to date the next one so they want the cycles to have time to get back to "normal". If you want to try (or at least not prevent), then I have found nothing to support waiting.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> oh *rosie* --
> 
> ...


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - Your spotting baffles me. Such a small, distinct amount... but red. That is so odd when coupled with the good signs. There are abundant stories out there from women with spotting at this time that end up A-OK. Still, my medical mind wants to figure out why...

- my best guess so far is that your ample and timely progesterone supplementation has boosted endothelial proliferation in your uterus. Your embryo is in final stages of burrowing and is encountering uterine blood supply that is still forming in the actively thickening lining. Rising hcg is signaling your ovaries to make estrogen like crazy. Estrogen's effects are amplified in the presence of progesterone. So at the same time your lining is getting thicker due to the progesterone, the estrogen is increasing the circulation to the uterine bed. The bottom line is your embryo is encountering fresh vessels (and the freshly growing vessels are also encountering the embryo), hence yielding very small red spotting that stops immediately due to appropriate clotting function.

This is extra, but here's a link to a chapter in an embryology course. It has a good outline of the implantation process.

http://www.embryology.ch/anglais/gnidation/etape03.html

*AFM:* I went a little crazy with eating tonight and I'm paying for it. For the last two days I've been hungry to no end. I eat, and there is no glory or satisfaction in it whatsoever. It's miserable! I finally had enough so I had DH run out to a local restaurant... I had a half of the following: cheeseburger, fries, caff-free coke, strawberry milkshake... pause... then I ate BBQ chips and a 2oz hunk of sharp cheddar... pause... then 3 dark chocolate cream candies and milk. Volume wise I am finally stuffed but the appetite is still there. Uncle!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

My 14DPO test this morning will keep me going for a while










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - Your spotting baffles me. Such a small, distinct amount... but red. That is so odd when coupled with the good signs. There are abundant stories out there from women with spotting at this time that end up A-OK. Still, my medical mind wants to figure out why...
> 
> ...


It was a relief to read your theory -- the estrogen explanation is something I could buy. I've never supplemented progesterone like this before (I didn't get going with it until ~6 weeks last time) and this spotting is unlike my spotting in the losses. Also, my temps have been frightfully low and on the decline since 8DPO -- loads of estrogen could be to blame for that as well I suppose!

I had to laugh when I started skimming through the embryonic implantation chapter -- "The syncytiotrophoblast cells phagocytize the apoptotic decidual cells of the endometrium..." Dammit Jim, I'm an engineer, not a doctor! Seriously though, I will sit down and make my way through it because it is fascinating!

My jaw dropped at your dinner! Good for you! Not sure how you were still hungry after that! My guess is that it is just a phase and you aren't facing this continuing for the next 5 months...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - Your spotting baffles me. Such a small, distinct amount... but red. That is so odd when coupled with the good signs. There are abundant stories out there from women with spotting at this time that end up A-OK. Still, my medical mind wants to figure out why...
> - my best guess so far is that your ample and timely progesterone supplementation has boosted endothelial proliferation in your uterus. Your embryo is in final stages of burrowing and is encountering uterine blood supply that is still forming in the actively thickening lining. Rising hcg is signaling your ovaries to make estrogen like crazy. Estrogen's effects are amplified in the presence of progesterone. So at the same time your lining is getting thicker due to the progesterone, the estrogen is increasing the circulation to the uterine bed. The bottom line is your embryo is encountering fresh vessels (and the freshly growing vessels are also encountering the embryo), hence yielding very small red spotting that stops immediately due to appropriate clotting function.
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - Your spotting baffles me. Such a small, distinct amount... but red. That is so odd when coupled with the good signs. There are abundant stories out there from women with spotting at this time that end up A-OK. Still, my medical mind wants to figure out why...
> - my best guess so far is that your ample and timely progesterone supplementation has boosted endothelial proliferation in your uterus. Your embryo is in final stages of burrowing and is encountering uterine blood supply that is still forming in the actively thickening lining. Rising hcg is signaling your ovaries to make estrogen like crazy. Estrogen's effects are amplified in the presence of progesterone. So at the same time your lining is getting thicker due to the progesterone, the estrogen is increasing the circulation to the uterine bed. The bottom line is your embryo is encountering fresh vessels (and the freshly growing vessels are also encountering the embryo), hence yielding very small red spotting that stops immediately due to appropriate clotting function.
> ...


Starving all the time with no appetite. Can't wait to be happy to eat again.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

What do you all think about supplementing progesterone? It's kind of bothering me. With my first pregnancy I was so carefree and with this third one it seems like interventions already might lead to future issues. I have been on them for a week and the only thing I've noticed is an increase is CM. Are there side affects? When can I stop taking them? Waiting on a call from my ND.

I have my first appt March 11 but it is like an intake appt and then the following week March 18th is my first prenatal. I attempted a home birth the first time then transferred. I'm not against home birth again but I need some VBAC success before I try again. I will be with midwives in a hospital setting this time. Or at least so far that is the plan.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> What do you all think about supplementing progesterone? It's kind of bothering me. With my first pregnancy I was so carefree and with this third one it seems like interventions already might lead to future issues. I have been on them for a week and the only thing I've noticed is an increase is CM. Are there side affects? When can I stop taking them? Waiting on a call from my ND. .


the only side effect I recall was being more bloated. I don't think it's harmful at all. I've used it in successful pregnancies and miscarriages. I think it helps in a viable pregnancy, but does no good in a non viable pregnancy. Usually you take it until the end of the first trimester, when the placenta is formed enough to sustain the pregnancy. I never had any issues coming off the progesterone after week 13ish.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

edubluv - I think people tend to wean off the progesterone around 12 weeks-ish or later. I think it is great that you are considering a VBAC. There are so many success stories out there!

AFM - got my results. Hcg is only 111, which is 45 hour doubling time. I know it's within normal, but it just bugs me that I slowed down so rapidly. Progesterone was 42.7 so holding steady. ETA that was at 13 DPO


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

*jenjy*: still doubling at least. I was so hoping to hear that it shot up to like 1300! Idk what to think of your situation. Obviously some women start with low levels and it's fine. I just think, for me, I'll always be scared unless my first reading is some crazy high number. Will you have them done again? Is there an US scheduled or anything? Ugh! I cannot believe 3 of us have dealt with so much beta testing lately. Someone has got to have better luck soon - and that someone should be you!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*jenjy* - First of all, that test line sure is purdy! Things appear to be developing well. It was interesting to read the correlation re your temps and the estrogen... but still frustrating just the same if your temps are not what you'd like to see. Oh Mother Nature, can't we get out of the gray area here, just for a little while?

As for the medical jargon, your comment was hilarious! I guess it's more technical than I realized.

syncytiotrophoblast = baby-to-be's outside cover

phagocytize = eat

apoptotic = cells that are pre-programmed to die

Basically the baby is eating it's way into your uterus!!

My jaw dropped at my dinner too. What a porker! At least it seems to have tamped my raw hunger a smidge. It's not gone but it's not possessing me at least.

OK let's talk about your hcg! Are you one of those tiger moms that expects very high achievements from your embryo? I'm not looking to make light of this by any means, but you still fall comfortably within range. NORMAL.

I looked high and low for a good clear chart of the progressive rise of hcg. Over and over studies state that the initial rise is rapid and then the doubling times increase. The most specific info I found was in a ClearBlue study. Urinary hcg was used, but urinary and serum hcg is very closely comparable in this regard... enough to see the pattern. This shows that the slowing is significant even from day to day early on:

There was a 30-fold increase in mean urinary hCG
between days 8 and 9, a 5-fold increase between
days 9 and 10, a nearly 3-fold increase between
days 10 and 11, a doubling between days 11 and 12,
and a progressively slower rate of increase thereafter.

http://uk.clearblue.com/sites/default/files/HCP_Publications/Articles-Pregnancy/HCG_in_early_pregnancy_-_a_review_of_evidence.pdf

Here is more mentioning the rapid rise plus the explanation of how hcg affects the uterine lining. Oh, and the pic below shows how serum progesterone drops after meals. Did you know that? I sure didn't!

The dramatic rate of rise of hCG levels seen in early gestation seems essential to the maintenance of progesterone secretion. A new wave of vascular endothelial proliferation in the corpus luteum occurs in response to the rising hCG of early pregnancy.

Fig. 9. Serum progesterone and human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) levels obtained at 30-minute intervals over 24 hours in a pregnant subject studied 22 days after ovulation in a spontaneous cycle. Levels of hCG rise smoothly. Much of the variability in progesterone levels was attributable to decreases after meals (asterisks).



Fig. 9

http://www.glowm.com/section_view/heading/Corpus%20Luteum/item/290

Maternal serum hCG levels increase progressively and reach a peak at 8-10 weeks' gestation. Initially, hCG concentrations double every 1.4 days; by the 5th week of pregnancy, the levels double more slowly (every 2.3 days).

http://www.glowm.com/section_view/item/311/recordset/18975/value/311#r24


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh and with my crazy long post above I forgot to mention that my doc visit today went well. No u/s - just doppler and a heartbeat.

*edubluv* - Your wait must feel like an eternity. At least you are worn out in the meantime!

I think I'm feeling some Indian food coming on tonight. We have a nice place we go where we don't even have to order - they know exactly what we want and how we want it. Gotta love good service.

Since being pg my cooking has dropped off to about 10% of what it used to be. Much of my normal cooking is driven by cravings but so far during pg my cravings don't really show up in advance enough to make a meal of it. Usually it's a food emergency or I don't care at all what we eat. Two very opposite ends of the spectrum indeed!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rosie2727* 

the only side effect I recall was being more bloated. I don't think it's harmful at all. I've used it in successful pregnancies and miscarriages. I think it helps in a viable pregnancy, but does no good in a non viable pregnancy. Usually you take it until the end of the first trimester, when the placenta is formed enough to sustain the pregnancy. I never had any issues coming off the progesterone after week 13ish.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jenjy* 
Ugh, I am feeling bloated. It's not a good feeling. Thanks ladies! I am excited that its not something that must last the whole pregnancy. I'll be 9 weeks this Saturday so only a month or so to go. Maybe at my appt on the 18th they will reevaluate. That'd be nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - First of all, that test line sure is purdy! Things appear to be developing well. It was interesting to read the correlation re your temps and the estrogen... but still frustrating just the same if your temps are not what you'd like to see. Oh Mother Nature, can't we get out of the gray area here, just for a little while?
> 
> ...


That's a whole lotta info!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Oh and with my crazy long post above I forgot to mention that my doc visit today went well. No u/s - just doppler and a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


Completely exhausted. I passed out last night at about 5:30, then woke up about 8 to the sounds of my DH and DS playing together. Then got up ate and went back to bed. Thank goodness DH has been taking care of cooking and some cleaning and of course entertaining the boy bc I am useless in the evening. I am seriously considering hiring a cleaning service for a while. We both work full time and cleaning has taken a back seat except that I do manage to scrub the toilet cuz that is gross and Dh cleans the kitchen.

Again, not complaining, just tired!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> It was a relief to read your theory -- the estrogen explanation is something I could buy. I've never supplemented progesterone like this before (I didn't get going with it until ~6 weeks last time) and this spotting is unlike my spotting in the losses. Also, my temps have been frightfully low and on the decline since 8DPO -- loads of estrogen could be to blame for that as well I suppose!
> 
> ...


I know nothing about anything, but darker lines look good and I am rooting for you!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> OK let's talk about your hcg! Are you one of those tiger moms that expects very high achievements from your embryo? I'm not looking to make light of this by any means, but you still fall comfortably within range. NORMAL.


Well, if the bean hadn't already brought home that A+...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> I looked high and low for a good clear chart of the progressive rise of hcg. Over and over studies state that the initial rise is rapid and then the doubling times increase. The most specific info I found was in a ClearBlue study. Urinary hcg was used, but urinary and serum hcg is very closely comparable in this regard... enough to see the pattern. This shows that the slowing is significant even from day to day early on:
> 
> ...


**Deep breath** OK... I'm going to cut the bean some slack. Reading through everything you linked, I will admit the doubling time slows down faster than I was really thinking. Thank you for holding my hand through this.

Here is my thought. I've got the ClearBlue with weeks estimator and I'll give it a try to see if I can get the 2-3 weeks to pop up. I looked at the sensitivity info that you posted. So at 153 (the 2-3 week threshold) nearly 80% still show 1-2 weeks. For hcg = 214, the ratio flips and nearly 80% show 2-3 weeks. So, I'll try testing with one tomorrow afternoon. That'll be 48 hours since the 111 beta. Fair? Or too tiger mom-ish?

I did not spot today!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Oh, and the pic below shows how serum progesterone drops after meals. Did you know that? I sure didn't!
> 
> ...


Ah ha! No, I did not know it dropped after meals. This sort of thing is why I was looking for that other day-variability chart you had linked before. I had been wondering if there were certain times it dipped. The other chart was sort of all over the place, but I see how this one has the meal drops. Interesting...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Oh and with my crazy long post above I forgot to mention that my doc visit today went well. No u/s - just doppler and a heartbeat.










Wonderful news! Nothing like that reassurance that all is super!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I know nothing about anything, but darker lines look good and I am rooting for you!


Thank you, edubluv!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> *jenjy*: still doubling at least. I was so hoping to hear that it shot up to like 1300! Idk what to think of your situation. Obviously some women start with low levels and it's fine. I just think, for me, I'll always be scared unless my first reading is some crazy high number. Will you have them done again? Is there an US scheduled or anything? Ugh! I cannot believe 3 of us have dealt with so much beta testing lately. Someone has got to have better luck soon - and that someone should be you!


Ah, rosie. It means so much to me that you are cheering me on.







Please please please get your BFP asap...

No, I don't have an ultrasound scheduled, and I'm hoping I can hold out and wait to do the next beta next week.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Friday!

*edubluv* - you are so right, that was a lot of info I posted yesterday! When we got home from the doc appt and lunch I was physically just about paralyzed with exhaustion. To stay awake I threw myself into research (something I enjoy) in order to bridge the gap to evening and avoid napping. I did find some cool stuff though!









*jenjy* - I'm so happy you didn't spot!









Your idea about putting the digi to the test sounds like such a fun mature, prudent plan. Re the sensitivity... there's always a caveat isn't there? The results in that FDA paper were some of the most varied I've seen. It's like "well, this is the cutoff give or take 20-50%!!" Regardless, your line yesterday (14dpo) was nice and solid and def proof of a substantial increase from the day before... and especially in comparison to 12dpo. I'll keep an eye out for you to post the results!

*AFM: * It's supposed to be 60 and sunny here today. Weather has such an effect on my entire being... the sun is like a drug. My ancestors must've been cave dwellers who stayed in the dark too much. I'm hoping to muster and keep the energy to enjoy the day, but fatigue has come back with a vengeance recently. I keep fighting it off but I'm pretty sure it's a losing battle!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

My test this morning was darker than the control! And my temp is climbing back up! Three hours until I test the digi... the countdown is on!

Aw, inna -- do what you can to enjoy that lovely weather! Highs of 80's here today... I think you need a vacation out by me.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Aw, inna -- do what you can to enjoy that lovely weather! Highs of 80's here today... I think you need a vacation out by me.


now you're just bragging! Where do you live? I'm with inna, I must have warmth and sunshine. I'm like a lizard that needs a rock! Your results are encouraging too!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

I am being thwarted.









Just warmed up, ready to go outside and a nice thick layer of clouds rolls in. COME ON!

*rosie* - Funny that you compare yourself to a lizard bc I always say that I'm like a turtle on a log!

*jenjy* - I'm ahead of you on that one. I've already been down the road of exploring my weekend options. JW Desert Ridge in PHX was on the list based on good weather and the fact that I like their lazy river. It was either there or Marco Island again. I am like a loaded spring, ready to jump outta here in a split second! Too bad I have been too fatigued to flip that switch. Right now packing, even as simple as it would be, seems daunting. Knowing how Murphy's Law works, I'll probably be a bundle of energy in a couple of hours and end up spending the weekend deep cleaning my baseboards.

Btw that dark line today sounds quite encouraging. Congrats!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

rosie - lol, I'm not bragging, believe me -- I know a high of 81 today means a wretched summer ahead. As usual. (I'm in AZ). But I will enjoy my three days of spring each year!

I caved and tested slightly earlier than planned (but only 30 minutes earlier). The test only said 1-2 weeks still. Sigh. I guess that helps me choose when my next beta should be -- Monday it is. Not pleased.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hang in there jenjy, everything sounds really promising!

As for sunshine, we are heading to California and then Mexico on our cruise tomorrow.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Right now packing, even as simple as it would be, seems daunting.


Just throw those flip flops and ponytail holders in the bag and go







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Hang in there jenjy, everything sounds really promising!
> 
> As for sunshine, we are heading to California and then Mexico on our cruise tomorrow.


Thanks, alive.







I hope you are doing ok and that you enjoy your cruise!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive* - I hope you find your trip to be rejuvenating. It sounds great to me. Enjoy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> Just throw those flip flops and ponytail holders in the bag and go
> 
> 
> ...


*jenjy* - That might work out fine if I was going to a nudist resort!!









DH knocked off of work early and we took a nice walk (approx 4 miles) this afternoon in the semi-sunny 62 degree weather. It was really enjoyable. We decided to stay home in order to get the house in shape for some work we're about to do. We have 2 spare bedrooms with a jack-n-jill bath between them. We are going to make that baby central with baby in one room and us in the other. The master is on the other side of the house so it seems to make more sense to stay in the adjoining rooms.

The plan is to install bead board and a chair rail, update the moldings, upgrade the closet doors, paint, replace door knobs and hinges, replace the vanity top and add a tile backsplash, install medicine cabinets and new mirrors. It's crazy to do all this seeing that the house is only 10 years old but it just seems outdated. We will get all that done then roll it into the next set of bedrooms before we expand into the rest of the house. My mom always told me start your projects and remodels as far away from the front door as possible, that way you'll have it down to a science by the time you get to the public areas!

I think right now the sense of accomplishment (that I can only get if we work together) will be greater than I would get from sitting in the sun. That's saying a lot!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

That sounds very exciting yet exhausting! Be sure to take before and after pics... Will the two of you do all of that work yourselves??

AFM - I was going to wait until the morning to take the other weeks estimator digi after today's disappointing 1-2 week result, but I went ahead and took it just now. 8 hours after the first one, and it did pop up 2-3 weeks this time. My guess is I'm at around 55 hr doubling time at this point. I'm surprisingly OK with that. And I had no spotting again today. I'm going to skip the FRER tomorrow.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - hey that's great you got the 2-3 weeks reading! How cool to see it make the switch. I just *knew* you weren't gonna let that 1-2 weeks result stand. Yippee!

So is the plan to do one more blood test on Monday? It's quite a relief to hear that the spots stopped. Seriously, I think my theory might have been pretty close to accurate. Not bad for a crazy pg lady!









Wow, it just makes me so happy. I'm assuming you showed DH that test, yes? The history of last year has got to leave you guys feeling a bit like dipping your toe in the water instead of diving in head first. Unless you have a xanax baby. You seem to have a super sunny disposition anyway though.







What's your take on things?

As for all that work on our house, we have a funny way we do things. We always have a contractor in our back pocket who can fix or finish whatever we get into. We could totally pay someone to do all of it, but I don't want to. Here's the weird part: I love physical labor (in limited doses)... like my life's calling was to be a construction worker or something! We've done a lot in houses before when we were younger, but now it's mostly small superficial projects, if any.

I grew up a tomboy in a handy family so I'm like an undercover handy-gal. You'd never know by looking at me... as is obvious when I go to Home Depot and they treat me like an idiot until we start talking shop. We'll give it a shot in those 2 rooms + bath, but most of anything we do will be cosmetic. We actually have big plans for the contractor too (several built-ins, kitchen update and basement build out). I can only hack so much in a house being disrupted at once though!

btw I'm the brains and DH is the brawn. He does all my grunt work... it's quite a hoot bc he's the big masculine guy who looks like he'd be super handy and I look like I'd be standing on the sidelines bringing him some lemonade or something. Looks can be deceiving!

- Oh, and DH vehemently votes to hire it all out. Apparently grunt work isn't as fun as the skilled labor, heehee







We'll see how much pg energy I can muster. If I'm just not feeling it, time to make that call and I'll just focus my energy on decorating the finished product. Win-win.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

No, I hear you!! I LOVE doing projects! Redoing floors... painting.. it's fun. But I have to say, if I were at your stage in pregnancy, I think I'd rather just move to a newer house.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> You seem to have a super sunny disposition anyway though.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know how sunny my disposition is. I definitely have my Grumpy Cat moments. However.... (long story to ensue)

Quantum Mechanics can lead to this really interesting theory where the universe splits off into branches all the time. E.g., light is a particle OR a wave -- once observed, the universe could split into two copies to accommodate each. It would be observed as a wave in one branch and as a particle in the other branch; then each universe goes on its merry way. The fun extension of this is the idea of it splitting at decision points. For example, you are late and on your way out but notice your shoe is untied. You just go in one universe, but you stop and tie it in the other. Who knows how different those branches go from there. Whether the theory is true or not, my point here is that I often contemplate this. I can easily imagine a universe where that version of myself would do anything to have the universe I got. I just feel really fortunate. If I get low betas next week, of course I will be sad. But it's a victory that I can even get pregnant at 40, especially since I wasn't getting pregnant at all a couple years ago. If it's to be, then fantastic! Dream realized! If not -- well, I tell you, I am overwhelmed with gratitude for my two treasures, a.k.a. DD and DS. Those two make it easier to always choose joy.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - Our house is not quite 10 years old. To me though it's like an empty shell that needs some pizazz. If I'm gonna sit still for a few years, I want it my way! We've been fairly transient since 2006. Our moves have been pre-planned short-term (corp apartment in DC, lakehouse in AL, parents' house for medical care, etc.) so everything was kept to a minimum with regard to actually settling in. Basically I've been living in each house with the plan of an imminent move for too long. We've been here a year and I barely even have anything on the walls. I need to ground myself a little!

- I actually thought about leaving this house and moving to get exactly what we want but I DO NOT want to move while pg. Also, we have great wildlife here in our back yard: deer, foxes, turkeys, groundhogs, armadillos, possums, racoons, skunks, and a host of bird species. It's like the wild kingdom out there and we enjoy it tremendously!

Totally get it on the alternate universe. Makes me think of that show Fringe. I bet you get some good snickering in while watching shows present their scientific mumbo jumbo. I certainly do if there's anything medical. Do they even consult anymore?

Obviously I have never studied QM because I didn't realize light was ever considered a particle! Oh wait, you're talking about photons huh? Why aren't you at my n'hood parties, where all they talk about is stupid TV shows? Gah!

I'm the bio-nerd, and with that comes the realization that the more I learn, there's all the more to know (or that's not discovered yet). It's endless and mind boggling.









OK sunny side, start talking about the fantastic betas we'll see next week. Spotting stopped, line is dark, doubling time is totally in range. Check, check, check. All looks good so far!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

DH is gone this weekend. My poor DS!!! I am totally wiped out. Exhausted. Laying around like a lump and watching him play. I feel really guilty but at least he is entertaining himself well. He does, of course, come climb on me periodically. Damn this exhaustion. It is kicking my butt. Oh and the hunger. I go from stuffed and wanting to puke to starving to death and wanting to puke everyone hour. This has been a tough time but I know it will be rewarding in the end. Just gotta get past this. There are no house projects going on here, in fact the dishes are barely getting done.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

*inna*, right on with photons. You know, I've heard shows do try to get science consultation, but then they throw most out the window. On the other hand, Big Bang Theory has a consultant, and they stay true to real stuff. I know someone (not personally - he graduated long before I did) from my alma mater became a science consultant for Star Trek. Now that's a dream job!!.

Your house sounds perfect. And the projects you're talking about are doable - nice facelift-type stuff. Not mountain-moving type stuff, but I still applaud you for tackling it while pregnant! I bet it'll be gorgeous! Is this a more permanent place for you guys then or are you facing additional moves down the road? Does it feel strange to be in one place so long?

Oh, I wanted to ask if you started telling people yet. I know you were planning on telling a few after the appt last week. What kind of reactions are you getting?

*edubluv* - this is the hardest part, but you can do it! I know it is miserable when you can't do the things you are used to doing and you feel like you are neglecting everything. Please don't feel guilty. (Easier said than done.) I'm glad DS is entertaining himself well. I left craft stuff out for my DD when I was at that stage of pregnancy with my DS (my fatigue lasted a really long portion of my pregnancy) and I was amazed how long and happily she would draw and color. (And she's quite a good artist to this day -- I attribute it to that extra practice!!) For food, do you have some reliable ready-to-eat type foods that can help when that hunger hits? Hope your DH is back soon!! (Sunday?)

*AFM* - I went from feeling totally confident in this pregnancy to feeling a bit shaken, but I'm bouncing back to feeling confident again. More symptoms setting in and it feels more like it will really happen -- never really got that feeling in either loss last year.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - How'd your weekend turn out? You're 9 weeks now - not too much longer till that u/s your doc is making you waaaaaaaiiittt for! Sounds like you have a good partner in DH, and I bet you def felt his absence the last couple of days. One thing I noticed about men picking up slack, at least in my house, is that there's clean and then there's "man clean" which is never quite up to par for me. Don't get me wrong, a good "man clean" is great but it's not a long term solution. Is it that way with your DH?

*jenjy* - I have meant to ask you in every post about symptoms and if you are feeling any. Darn pg brain has blanked me out on it every time though!









What are you noticing? You mentioned not having symptoms in the loss pgs and it was the same for me. Edubluv, if you're reading, that is a really good sign for you right now!









I told my SIL and brother today. I finally did it. I got all sweaty like a nervous reaction, it was so strange! They were absolutely thrilled and surprised to no end (totally floored). My brother commented that it's a sad thing that I don't have our mom to help out. Apparently she saved their butts many times. Yup, we're the blind leading the blind over here!

Then DH got kinda excited and decided he felt like telling his mom. He called her cell and she didn't answer and hasn't called him back. It is so sad to see him disappointed by that group over and over. I hate it, and it makes me feel really nasty towards them.










We went to Home Depot and eyed the moldings and doors. We brought home a few moldings to interview - trying to decide between adding on to existing molding or flat out replacing. It was fun! We will be doing the bead board 2 weekends from now so I have to prep the room. Prep is so thankless! At least I have that long to pick a paint color/theme. It's got to carry into that shared bath and pair with the other room, so careful consideration is required. Normally I'm fairly decisive but now I look at my paint wheel and just stare!

Have you already pre-figured your hcg range for Monday's draw?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - How'd your weekend turn out? You're 9 weeks now - not too much longer till that u/s your doc is making you waaaaaaaiiittt for! Sounds like you have a good partner in DH, and I bet you def felt his absence the last couple of days. One thing I noticed about men picking up slack, at least in my house, is that there's clean and then there's "man clean" which is never quite up to par for me. Don't get me wrong, a good "man clean" is great but it's not a long term solution. Is it that way with your DH?
> 
> ...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> *inna*, right on with photons. You know, I've heard shows do try to get science consultation, but then they throw most out the window. On the other hand, Big Bang Theory has a consultant, and they stay true to real stuff. I know someone (not personally - he graduated long before I did) from my alma mater became a science consultant for Star Trek. Now that's a dream job!!.
> 
> ...


So excited for the positives signs you are feeling!!! Really hopeful for you!!!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

*inna* - I wish you had your mom to help, too.









As for blind leading the blind -- I promise you will do just fine. You will find your own path and you will be GREAT. I have no doubt.

DH's family makes me







. What is wrong with them!?

*edubluv* - So glad DH is back.







And oh goodness, we are the same way! DH is all about imaginary play, and I'm all, 'wait, someone needs to give me a clear set of rules.' Give me a board game or a puzzle! I need structure!

And 'man cleaning' is definitely a phenomenon I see here. It's like they simply do not see what we see.







I was hit so badly with exhaustion w/ DS's pregnancy that our house took on a whole new uncharted state of disorder. I knew it was bad when DH said, "Wow - the house is kind of getting messy, huh?"

*AFM* - well, ladies -- the news is not good this morning at 18DPO. After a spotting hiatus, it came back strongly this morning (red, of course.) Took a FRER and the line is slightly lighter than the control, whereas at 15DPO it was slightly darker than the control. It should have been blazing dark. I have an appt this afternoon for a blood draw. I am feeling a bit betrayed by these symptoms! I know I'm on progesterone, but it's just been the last few days that I started feeling bouts of nausea and extremely sore breasts. I've been on prog. since 2DPO - so I figured I was getting legitimate symptoms, not trick symptoms. I spent a couple hours processing it this morning, but I'm doing OK.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

OH NO *jenjy* I am so sad about your spotting and the FRER line. Why on Earth is this happening to you? I am so over all of the drama that pg has been bringing lately. Literally a huge WTF?!

Just like everything else, now we get to play the game of wait and see. I will be thinking about you and hoping with all my might that your blood work looks good and you're just having a bit of a roller coaster start.

I am going out to loosen the soil in my front garden shortly. I have a feeling that it might be a bit more aggressive as I work off my frustrations!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

@jenjyDangit! I hate to hear this. Been thinking of you all weekend. I hope the results turn out better than what your symptoms are leading you to believe.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@jenjy Noooo! I am sooo sorry. Hoping your symptoms are a fluke. I don't like this at all.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - How did today go? I sure hope your spotting stopped. <insert nail biting emoticon>

I went out and did yard work and it gave me a nice sense of satisfaction to cross so much off my list. Lots of time-sensitive stuff here since it's been freezing until a couple of days ago and now it's in the high 70s. All the plants are waking up and there was a lot to prune/trim etc. Usually I have quite a flower garden out front but I think I'm gonna skip it this year in lieu of a heavy duty container garden on our back deck. I can control the temp out there with my huge umbrellas and the plants are elevated so they're more manageable for day to day maintenance. I'm also a super crazy hummingbird feeder so the more flowers out there the better.

In other news, DH's mom still hasn't called him back.









*edubluv* - How does flower gardening work in Oregon with all that rain? I know upstate/coastal Washington has great growing... What (if any) do you do?

Also, I wanted to mention the Doppler. I got a Doppler check at 11w3d and the doc couldn't find the HB due to my retroverted uterus. She wasn't concerned by this, but gave me the option for a quick peek u/s for peace of mind if I wanted it. I decided I might as well so I got the u/s and saw the little girl boxing away in there. So don't get discouraged if the Doppler doesn't pan out for some reason!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks *inna, rosie,* and *edubluv*! I really appreciate your support.

I think I can pretty much say with certainty there is no miracle to hope for with today's beta. The spotting totally went away, but it looks like this morning's lighter test wasn't a fluke. The test I took a couple hours ago looks even lighter.

Wish I knew why my symptoms started up so strongly so recently. You'd think if my strong symptoms were due to progesterone supplementation, I'd have felt them sooner.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *jenjy* - How did today go? I sure hope your spotting stopped.
> 
> ...


It's so wet and with mild temperature here pretty much always. We rarely have snow nor does it really get too super hot for too long. So it's pretty much lush and green with beautiful flowers and gardens everywhere. The weather right now for spring is major downpours followed by blue skies all day long!

All that said, I'm no green thumb and rarely plant anything like I should. I just enjoy others handy work. Like my dad who plants a giant dahlia garden every spring. Beautiful!

I called today, they said they might check tomorrow with the Doppler but they are worried about doing it bc it's really hard to hear anything until at Least 10 weeks. Maybe they have a little u/s to check with? I hope but I won't get my hopes up.

I'm pretty sure baby is implanted on the left side cause that is where I feel funny when I push on my belly. Also, same side I felt ovulation which is cool!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Thanks *inna, rosie,* and *edubluv*! I really appreciate your support.
> 
> ...


Hugs to you. I'm very sorry.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Thanks *inna, rosie,* and *edubluv*! I really appreciate your support.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this. But you didn't get the betas back yet, right? So no conclusive # yet? Idk about those symptoms....I don't think the progesterone would affect your symptoms. But maybe the hcg was just getting high enough to start having symptoms. A threshold if you will. But maybe that level petered out? We could speculate day in and day out and none of us will ever have the answers. So frustrating. I scour the internet looking for answers I know I'll never find. But I keep searching. It's crazy. So glad I didn't have internet access when TTC my first child. I would have gone bat shit crazy before I could get out the gate!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

rosie, you are right. I don't have yesterday's number yet... but at this stage I tend to think the FRER is almost semi-quantitative. I'd guess it'll come back under 100. (I'll go so far as to predict in the 70's.) Y'all know me. Even though I still feel plenty pregnant, if there was any hope to be had I'd be clinging on to it desperately. It's OK. At my age & history, m/c is the likely reality that I've signed up for by TTC'ing. I hope I get the call today... I took the test so late in the evening that the lab didn't think I'd have results by today! Hope they are wrong.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just got the call. Turns out my estimate was off, but the end is the same. It was 121, but since I had a "2-3 week" digi reading last week, I know that is clearly on its way down.

I wanted to add that it has been a joy to be here!! I truly treasured each day of this pregnancy and it has meant a lot to me that I had you all as company along the way. I will be back.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*jenjy* - Well damn. This is such a huge disappointment. It is encouraging that you are so mentally prepared, but that strength makes the news all the more sour! I'm sorry that you're having to go around this wheel again, but I'm glad we got to spend some time chatting it up and calculating along the way. I'll miss you over here! Please hurry back.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenjy*
> 
> Just got the call. Turns out my estimate was off, but the end is the same. It was 121, but since I had a "2-3 week" digi reading last week, I know that is clearly on its way down.
> 
> I wanted to add that it has been a joy to be here!! I truly treasured each day of this pregnancy and it has meant a lot to me that I had you all as company along the way. I will be back.


Sorry for you loss and struggle. Thinking of you!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, not much of a "group" anymore....surely that means you'll have more ppl join you soon...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not safe yet. Still anxiously awaiting my appointment March 18th and even then hoping they hear or see something. I MC'd officially at 12 weeks last time although baby stopped growing at 8. The way I look and feel would suggest this one is stickier. Here's hoping!

But seriously, can some of you please join us soon? I hoping and rooting for you daily!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I'm not safe yet. Still anxiously awaiting my appointment March 18th and even then hoping they hear or see something. I MC'd officially at 12 weeks last time although baby stopped growing at 8. The way I look and feel would suggest this one is stickier. Here's hoping!
> 
> But seriously, can some of you please join us soon? I hoping and rooting for you daily!


I couldn't recall why you were so anxious. Now I see why. I think your symptoms indicate a nice healthy baby! If I were you, I probably would have feigned some pain or spotting and gone to ER....just cause I know they would have done an US. Lol. I can only imagine how tortuous this wait has been! I can't wait to hear about your appt tho! Only 6 more days!!! Only....meh....


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

:tiptoes in and waves shyly:


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

I know I'm no longer a grad, but I can't tear myself away...

*Harmony*, did you test again today? Or get out yesterday for another test? Pic plz!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*Harmony* - hello and welcome!

As rosie says above, pics please! We do love some good photos around here.









How long were you TTC?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I found a FRER coupon so I went out last night to get a two-pack. Bottom is last night's, top is this morning's.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I found a FRER coupon so I went out last night to get a two-pack. Bottom is last night's, top is this morning's.


Wow! Those are gorgeous lines!! Now, I know you're trying for a rainbow...what's the story on your losses again? I hope this one's sticky for you!!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

@Harmony96 those are some impressive lines! I saw your First Signal test from yesterday and my goodness what a difference. Congratulations!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> Wow! Those are gorgeous lines!! Now, I know you're trying for a rainbow...what's the story on your losses again? I hope this one's sticky for you!!


With my third pregnancy, my water broke at 23 weeks. I was immediately placed on hospital bedrest. I went into unstoppable labor at 25w5d and they took him by emergency c-section (his HR was dropping into the 60s and I was bleeding heavily). My placenta had abrupted. He did great in the NICU but then got MRSA after about 10 days. His cultures did eventually come back negative, but the infection had just done too much damage to his body and he couldn't recover. We said goodbye to Jonathan on Christmas Eve 2011.

That's the short version. I kept a Facebook page for him, too, and you can see the long version there and some pictures. https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=302213176


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

That's awful harmony. I don't know how any woman recovers from such a loss. I'm so sorry you had to go thru that.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> With my third pregnancy, my water broke at 23 weeks. I was immediately placed on hospital bedrest. I went into unstoppable labor at 25w5d and they took him by emergency c-section (his HR was dropping into the 60s and I was bleeding heavily). My placenta had abrupted. He did great in the NICU but then got MRSA after about 10 days. His cultures did eventually come back negative, but the infection had just done too much damage to his body and he couldn't recover. We said goodbye to Jonathan on Christmas Eve 2011.
> That's the short version. I kept a Facebook page for him, too, and you can see the long version there and some pictures. https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=302213176


Holy cow. As an ICU nurse (adults only except for organ transplants) I have seen many MRSA infections. Yours is the nightmare story we all fear. I am so sorry you had to suffer through that. Truly.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> :tiptoes in and waves shyly:


Don't be shy!!! Glad to have you!!! Your lines are super dark! How far along do you think you are?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> With my third pregnancy, my water broke at 23 weeks. I was immediately placed on hospital bedrest. I went into unstoppable labor at 25w5d and they took him by emergency c-section (his HR was dropping into the 60s and I was bleeding heavily). My placenta had abrupted. He did great in the NICU but then got MRSA after about 10 days. His cultures did eventually come back negative, but the infection had just done too much damage to his body and he couldn't recover. We said goodbye to Jonathan on Christmas Eve 2011.
> 
> That's the short version. I kept a Facebook page for him, too, and you can see the long version there and some pictures. https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=302213176


I can't imagine the turmoil. So sad and I'm so sorry.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rosie2727*
> 
> I know I'm no longer a grad, but I can't tear myself away...
> 
> ...


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Don't be shy!!! Glad to have you!!! Your lines are super dark! How far along do you think you are?


I was charting, so I'm 3w3d today.







9 DPO yesterday when I tested. I have a beautiful triphasic chart this time.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Just puked for the first time while pregnant! Oh joy! Not sure if it is pregnancy related or what. I was brushing my teeth and hit the back of my throat on accident. I've never puked bc of that before. Ugh. Just feeling yucky today. Now my tummy is sore like I pulled a muscle. I feel gassy. Just wish I could take the next few weeks off from eating. Food is just gross! Everything. Oh and the smell of Downey fabric softener. Yuck.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Thanks, everyone.
> I was charting, so I'm 3w3d today.
> ...


Awesome!!! I didn't see that triphasic really on my chart but I didn't chart after my BFP at 12 DPO. Maybe I would have seen it.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - Are you excited?... it's almost showtime (your appt)!

*harmony* - how are you feeling? I had nausea and ickiness starting early like you (mine started @ 3 weeks).

*AFM:* 17 weeks today and I'm feeling so much better than even a couple of weeks ago. M/s has completely abated aside from a few foods still not tasting quite right. Also my energy has returned, although my endurance is reduced a bit. I guess all that couch-potatoing really took its toll!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - Are you excited?... it's almost showtime (your appt)!
> 
> ...


Excited/nervous. Tomorrow at 3:40 we will hopefully see a wee babe. I have been starving and sick. I can't remember being starving this past summer with the MC baby. This just feels stronger so I am hoping all is well. Been eating like crap. So I am just dying to get out of this 24/7 m/s phase so that I can eat veggies again. right now, its not happening. also, i have no energy. I slept on the couch when i got home at 5 yesterday and then went to bed at 7:45,barely slept and almost died when I had to get up. ugh.

Inna: so happy for you that you are feeling better! what a relief!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - Are you excited?... it's almost showtime (your appt)!
> 
> ...


I'm still feeling okay. Symptoms haven't started yet and I'm distracted with unpacking so I still sometimes forget that I'm pregnant. Then I suddenly get HONGRY and I'm all, "Oh, yeah! I DO have a little parasite!" lol


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I'm still feeling okay. Symptoms haven't started yet and I'm distracted with unpacking so I still sometimes forget that I'm pregnant. Then I suddenly get HONGRY and I'm all, "Oh, yeah! I DO have a little parasite!" lol


 Mine just seem to hit exactly at 6w. Except the hunger which is fierce! I'm sure its coming! Look out! What is your EDD?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Mine just seem to hit exactly at 6w. Except the hunger which is fierce! I'm sure its coming! Look out! What is your EDD?


11/25


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> 11/25
> 
> ...


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

edubluv, how was your appointment?? Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Soooo ....,,

I heard a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Soooo ....,,
> 
> ...


Yay! I bet that was super relieving!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

YAY edubluv!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay edubluv!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I heard a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!


*edubluv* - That is fantastic news... but secretly no one suspected any different! Your symptoms are too strong and obvious for anything other than a healthy sticky baby.









I am so happy for you and hope this will help you feel better about it all. What else happened at your appt? What's next?

*harmony* - hopefully that OK feeling lasts a while for you!

*AFM:* We told my SIL last night about the baby. DH's mom never called back so we decided to send a message to the parents by telling his sister first. All her life she's been known to be a great broadcaster... especially if what you tell her is a "secret." I flat out told her that her mom just plain doesn't call DH back. I think she (the SIL) called the mom after we got off the phone bc an hour later DH got a call from his mom who left a message saying she's sorry she doesn't call often enough. Uh huh. Yeah.









Anyhow, the SIL is a labor and delivery nurse (13 years now) and immediately offered to fly out to be here. I accepted immediately... never expected such a generous offer. I really like her and am very excited that I'll have someone around who knows the ropes - plus she's SO FREAKING EXCITED!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was pretty much a relief but of course I'm still in the tricky zone.

Provider seemed ok but I saw some red flags that make me worry if a hospital birth is the right choice. I attempted a home birth with my first. My whole pregnancy was very hands off. I was in labor for 35 hrs, dialated 9.5 with a lip and ended up with a c/s due to exhaustion and baby being posterior. I was also 9 days past due. That my mini version birth story.

So yesterday the MW was saying that if I got to 41 weeks they would highly recommend breaking waters and starting pitocin. In my mind I'm thinking "eff that"!!! That it might lead me to c/s again. I don't want intervention like that until I'm well into labor and only if I must. Starting labor artificially is not happening.

Might try look around for other options. Not sure. Really torn right now on what to do.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - That is fantastic news... but secretly no one suspected any different! Your symptoms are too strong and obvious for anything other than a healthy sticky baby.
> 
> ...


So glad someone was responsive and excited for you. Do you live far from the in-laws? Sounds like a good SIL!!!

I've told a few ppl but there is not much hiding this belly anymore. 2nd/3rd pregnancy plus being chubby to begin with means it is just sticking out there for all to see. Best part is I don't think ppl would want to ask bc it really isn't appropriately obvious. I'm just gonna leave ppl guessing. Lol


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - yeah, we're far from everybody. The inlaws and SIL fam all live in Los Angeles and my bro/SIL are up along the Canadian border. I am still thrilled that DH's sister offered to come... it will make it so I don't have to feel on top of things (or have to hire someone to do so). DH is really excited too - that way he'll have support as well!

My house looks like a total train wreck. We're working on the baby room so all the stuff that's normally in there (not much admittedly) has been displaced and it's causing a kind of infectious chaos all over the house. More stuff is out of place than not, or so it seems. Plus we have deliveries coming every day with baby gear (lately crib bedding which I'm mostly disliking).

In the room we have painted the primer but now DH has to paint the ceiling before we can move forward (he touched up a few spots with non-ceiling paint and it's very obvious). Then I've got to pick the color... still up in the air on that.

We are redoing the closet bc the house came with sliding panel doors. I hate only being able to see one side of a closet at a time. However, as luck would have it, the closet is an unconventional size so DH is gonna have to get his skills on to rig some doors on it. We're gonna do two regular doors, hinged on the sides, with a ball catch in the center to just pull 'em open. I'll like that a lot better. We're also going to build in some shelving. I have a feeling that closet will be my nemesis by the time it's over with!

Here's kindof a go-by for the interior of the closet:



Can you believe this pic with the 4 same colored-shirts? Puhhhlease!

Anyway, we'd likely do only one column of drawer/shelving in the center and skip the baskets on the bottom in favor of more shelving or another drawer or two. It will be interesting to see where fantasy and reality intersect on this one!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi ladies, mind if I join?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*dmariev* - come on in, and congrats! What is your due date? Is your DDC up and running?

My due date is August 25th so I'm 18 weeks already!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - yeah, we're far from everybody. The inlaws and SIL fam all live in Los Angeles and my bro/SIL are up along the Canadian border. I am still thrilled that DH's sister offered to come... it will make it so I don't have to feel on top of things (or have to hire someone to do so). DH is really excited too - that way he'll have support as well!
> 
> ...


Jealous of your projects. We don't do things like this bc we never finish. We are renting a house from my parents. Really considering buying a house before baby but we need to start looking now!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Hi ladies, mind if I join?


Hey you!!! Been lurking on the TTC group but not saying anything! Congrats!!! Glad to have you here!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *dmariev* - come on in, and congrats! What is your due date? Is your DDC up and running?
> My due date is August 25th so I'm 18 weeks already!


Your EDD is the same as my BFF! Which happens to be her sons bday. He'll be two on her due date!!! Lol. Good day to have a baby apparently!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *dmariev* - come on in, and congrats! What is your due date? Is your DDC up and running?
> 
> My due date is August 25th so I'm 18 weeks already!


Thank you! 18weeks is so soon! I know it doesn't always feel that way though!!
My EDD is somewhere between Nov 29 and Dec 9. Had a whacky cycle lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Hey you!!! Been lurking on the TTC group but not saying anything! Congrats!!! Glad to have you here!!!


Thank you!! I just hope baby sticks!

I'm glad to have found this thread! My DDC feels so alien to me


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> My DDC feels so alien to me


*dmariev* - Mine did too. Even though my EDD is in August, I ended up in the September DDC. It was just a much better fit for me. You should check 'em both out and see which feels more like it could be home.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> Jealous of your projects. We don't do things like this bc we never finish. We are renting a house from my parents. Really considering buying a house before baby but we need to start looking now!
> 
> Your EDD is the same as my BFF! Which happens to be her sons bday. He'll be two on her due date!!! Lol. Good day to have a baby apparently!


*edubluv* - I know well about things going unfinished. I worry about that too bc we sometimes fall into that trap. However, we can always have a contractor finish if we get too deep or screw stuff up. We think of it as our safety net! Renting a house is a whole 'nother ballpark though. We leased a house for a while and didn't do a single thing in there. There's just no reason to!

btw the first house we bought was a former crack house. Literally. It was a foreclosure that had been trashed by druggies. It was all we could get approved for in CA (Los Angeles area) bc DH's income was about 50% commission. Since he had only been working a few years, the mtg companies wouldn't count the commission, only the salary. That was fun... not.

Anyway, we gutted it and did a ton of work on it. We did what we could and figured no matter what it wasn't going to get any worse! There was a lot of learning involved but we made big strides. Then we had a contractor come in and do all the stuff we couldn't. It worked well for us. Good thing we were young - we'd be too old for that now!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Good morning ladIes. I posted this in the One thread as well, but I need all the eyes I can get.
Going by my lmp I'm 4w6d, if I O'd late like I think I did, I'm 4w3d. I took an frer and a dollar tree cheapie this morning. Shouldn't these lines be darker by now?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*dmariev* - I hate to say it but yeah, I would expect that they'd be darker. I looked back on the TTC thread to your progression and it appears the dollar tree test is lighter now. I want to be hopeful but the signs don't look so good. I'm sorry! Let's hope I'm totally wrong though, OK? I've got pg brain and can't be trusted!!

Curiously, how do you feel about the pg? Do you feel like everything is OK or is there a reason you are testing... like a nagging suspicion or something?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *dmariev* - I hate to say it but yeah, I would expect that they'd be darker. I looked back on the TTC thread to your progression and it appears the dollar tree test is lighter now. I want to be hopeful but the signs don't look so good. I'm sorry! Let's hope I'm totally wrong though, OK? I've got pg brain and can't be trusted!!
> Curiously, how do you feel about the pg? Do you feel like everything is OK or is there a reason you are testing... like a nagging suspicion or something?


No need to apologize, I appreciate your honesty. That picture was taken at about 5 minutes. I looked at them again at 10 minutes, and they looked darker. Should I post the 10min pic?
No nagging suspicion, just my anxiety going crazy.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

I think the telling thing will be letting them dry and comparing to the others in your progression. I looked up "dollar tree hpt progression" images on google and they seem to have a very clear pattern for getting darker.

By all means, we'll always take more pics (the 10 mins version). I'm all about the evidence and comparisons.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Dmariev, that looks MUCH better.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*dmariev* - Uh yeah, that IS a huge difference. Those look just fine! Yay!

No more checking at 5 mins.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

The second batch is beautiful!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alivewithyou*
> 
> Dmariev, that looks MUCH better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *dmariev* - Uh yeah, that IS a huge difference. Those look just fine! Yay!
> 
> No more checking at 5 mins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> The second batch is beautiful!


Ok, so looking at them later is ok? You'd think I'd know all this by now!
Thank you ladies for looking! Sometimes I feel like a jerk posting on the One thread. I would love to just get over the anxiety and enjoy this, but it isn't that easy, ya know?

DH is now saying he doesn't want me to poas anymore. He said he thinks it feeds my anxiety.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*


A long time ago, I saw someone post that that smiley looks like a different finger than the "no, no" finger. And now I can't see anything except the former, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Ok, so looking at them later is ok? You'd think I'd know all this by now!
> 
> ...


Your DH is a smart man.







Step away from the sticks, slowly. Now, get your DH to hide them somewhere you'll never look for them. The five-minute thing is mostly so that people don't check an early test hours and hours later, see a faint line (which could easily be an evap at that point), and think it's positive. I almost always let my tests develop 8-10 minutes, especially if I'm testing early, to give the dye a chance to fully leave the test window so I can clearly see if there's a line against the fully white background or not.


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lurking to say that I wasn't overly encouraged with your test yesterday *dmariev*. BUT this new picture looks GREAT! Whew!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*edubluv* - how are you feeling? Things getting any better?

*dmariev* - have you stopped POAS? For real?

*AFM: * My big u/s (aka the anatomy scan) is scheduled for Thursday. At my last u/s around 11-12 weeks, I was measuring 3 days ahead. I'm curious if that trend has continued - and really what that might mean.

We got baby's room painted this weekend. It's a cutesy purple color that leans toward pink (vs blue). Next is bead board and molding.

-- I just re-read this last line and when I say "we" I really mean DH, with me as the supportive spectator. It's like the one-man remodel show around here!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi ladies! I just noticed this thread existed. It's nice to have "graduated" away from trying, haha. 8 days till the first US over here!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*badwolf* - Welcome! I was wondering when you were going to show up. Congratulations! When is your due date?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *badwolf* - Welcome! I was wondering when you were going to show up. Congratulations! When is your due date?


My calculations say November 29th. We get a more accurate date next week. Our wedding anniversary is November 30th, so I think it would be adorable for him/her to be born then.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *edubluv* - how are you feeling? Things getting any better?
> 
> ...


Still feel like crap! Starving All. The. Time. Hope to sleep one of these days but that's unlikely too. Looking forward to coming out of this funk hopefully in the next few weeks! Work is getting busy and I am overwhelmed. Can't wait until summer break! Like 11 weeks!

Not sure about the measuring. Never had an u/s with my first. They just mannually measured me and I was always spot on.

Yay for painting baby's room! Go getter!!! Like I've said before, we don't do projects! My sons "room" is white and he sleeps with us anyway! Lol! Maybe if we move someday I will be more willing to paint and decorate!

Speaking of which, we just started looking for houses! Hopefully we will find something before baby comes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Hi ladies! I just noticed this thread existed. It's nice to have "graduated" away from trying, haha. 8 days till the first US over here!


So excited for you!!! I have been lurking all month on the TTC thread and I was silently cheering for you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> My calculations say November 29th. We get a more accurate date next week. Our wedding anniversary is November 30th, so I think it would be adorable for him/her to be born then.


My son was born 11-20-11! Yay November babies! Although yours could really easy push into December!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> My calculations say November 29th. We get a more accurate date next week. Our wedding anniversary is November 30th, so I think it would be adorable for him/her to be born then.


*badwolf* - So you, harmony and dmariev are all super close. Nice! Are you still POAS to see progression or are you a normal person who gets the BFP and moves on?

*edubluv* - Yay for starting the search for a house! My funk let up around 14 weeks, and luckily it's stayed away (mostly). Even this past weekend though - completely exhausted, boobs hurt like crazy, and food aversions. It only lasted for about 4-5 days but still, I was like NOOOOOOOOO!

btw 11 weeks till summer break sounds crazy when it's been so cold and we don't even have spring blooms, much less leaves on the trees. What an odd year!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *badwolf* - So you, harmony and dmariev are all super close. Nice! Are you still POAS to see progression or are you a normal person who gets the BFP and moves on?
> 
> ...


Need to get feeling better bc I need to exercise!!!
In Oregon we only have two seasons: Rain season which lasts Oct-June and then the season where we complain it's too hot and dry and that we need rain. Ha!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Still here, no poas since last post, crazy weekend, including a trip to the ER early Monday morning. I'm ok, baby is still here, will have a better idea tomorrow after appointment at 4:45.

Will catch up with personals soon!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's actually really nice to be so close in due date to the other ladies here. We will kind of all "be on the same page" so it helps me mentally.

I only POAS twice. The 21st and 24th. Both were instant and dark positives. If I tried buying more, DH would've cut off my debit card lol. The boobs are in pain and growing, I'm constantly hungry, napping during the day, have heartburn a lot, and constantly peeing. So I've had no reason to worry. My problem is my tummy is expanding super early and we had to get me new pants already. So I got some with the belly band to stretch as I do. The joke is there's two in there instead of one, and THAT is what's bothering me. I'm 5'3" and having one is hard enough lol.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like we might have another joining us soon. Girlspn just got a BFP. It's nice to see we're on a roll lately - especially after the drought at the end of last year!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh yay!

(And when this thread opened, it showed a reply from who knows how long ago that I'd started but never finished... weird how the site saves it. Anyway.) I had said that I stopped POAS over a week ago, but all I have left are OPKs anyway.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone still following the April One thread? You should remind them about grad club!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

There are like 5 pregnant teachers at work right now!!! Babies will be everywhere! We are going to start a teacher mommy's club!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Anyone still following the April One thread? You should remind them about grad club!


It took me an entire month to realize this was here, lol. I'm lurking at the One thread, but my posts will be selective at this point.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> It took me an entire month to realize this was here, lol. I'm lurking at the One thread, but my posts will be selective at this point.


I was thinking some of the new ppl might not know it's here too.

I lurked all last month and didn't say anything even with all the excitement! Wish everyone well for sure!!!!


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

Hi ladies! I'm an old member coming back from lurking. I joined back in 2002 right before my son was born. Things have sure changed here.

I'll be 37 next month. My dh is 42. Our 16th Wedding Anniversary is next week. Our oldest dd is 13, our ds is 11, and our youngest dd is 9.5. We swore that our family was complete but recently dh and I had both become open to another child.

I'm 11 dpo today and got my first bfp that dh could actually see, lol.

I'm excited and scared at the same time. I haven't been pregnant in over a decade. There's so much that can go wrong not to mention going back to baby stuff.

I hope that I can settle in here. I'm still friends with moms I met online (baby center ddc) back when I was pregnant with my oldest and other boards I joined over the years.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenAurora*
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm an old member coming back from lurking. I joined back in 2002 right before my son was born. Things have sure changed here.
> 
> ...


So glad you're here! Congrats again.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

Thank you. I made a mistake posting on The One thread. I had been lurking for a while over there too afraid to post. This was my first month charting and I was sure I was doing it wrong. I had the Mirena for almost 10 years (two different units) and removed it in November. I was starting to think I wasn't going to be able to get pregnant again.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Eden, it's quite alright. As far as charting goes, I'm terribly at it and learned nothing since November. It just happened naturally over here.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*Eden* - welcome!

I'm 40 and am 20wks pg with my 1st, so even with your 10 year gap bw kiddos you're still way WAY ahead of me! At least you won't have to wait to find out boy/girl these days - have you heard of the NIPT (free-cell DNA testing)? Examples are MaterniT21 and Verifi and they can be done as early as 10 weeks. So far that's the singular advantage of being AMA!


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *Eden* - welcome!
> I'm 40 and am 20wks pg with my 1st, so even with your 10 year gap bw kiddos you're still way WAY ahead of me! At least you won't have to wait to find out boy/girl these days - have you heard of the NIPT (free-cell DNA testing)? Examples are MaterniT21 and Verifi and they can be done as early as 10 weeks. So far that's the singular advantage of being AMA!


Congratulations on your first. You must be so excited!

I have been reading about the MaterniT21 test. It is mind blowing on how far things have come. With my youngest I was one of my ob's first patients to have a 4-D ultrasound.

I really want to start shopping for baby stuff but we are waiting until after the first trimester to tell anyone.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

We are also trying to hold off on buying things. But family members want to buy furniture and things we definitely need well in advance, which I don't mind. Let them help while willing.

My biggest fear isn't loss at this point. I've experienced enough loss that I can handle it better. My new fear is that I have two growing lima beans in there. And this is because of the severe amount of exhaustion, never ending appetite, and lack of morning sickness. And twins run in my family line, but always with one surviving. So there's my scary thought.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I just posted this in the ONE thread, but I'll poke my head in here too.



The top 2 tests are from this morning. They are not as dark as I remember, but they may have faded throughout the day. The bottom test was taken 12 hours later and the photo was taken 2-3 minutes post-testing.

I am 4 weeks based on LMP, but only 12 dpo or possibly less (FF estimates 10-11 dpo).

Now I just have to get DH in a good mood so I can tell him.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> My biggest fear isn't loss at this point. I've experienced enough loss that I can handle it better. My new fear is that I have two growing lima beans in there. And this is because of the severe amount of exhaustion, never ending appetite, and lack of morning sickness. And twins run in my family line, but always with one surviving. So there's my scary thought.


I am also scared of twins. They run in my family as well. But then again I would rather have 2 healthy babies than suffer another loss or have a child with severe health problems. I can't imagine losing one of them either.

BTW, I didn't get a chance to say in the March thread that I'm sorry about the loss of your son. I don't think it is weird you like talking about him. He was your baby. Of course you like to share him with the world! Was he due at the end of November too?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome, Eden!

NSmomtobe, congrats! Hoping for a sticky for you. <3


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I am also scared of twins. They run in my family as well. But then again I would rather have 2 healthy babies than suffer another loss or have a child with severe health problems. I can't imagine losing one of them either.
> 
> BTW, I didn't get a chance to say in the March thread that I'm sorry about the loss of your son. I don't think it is weird you like talking about him. He was your baby. Of course you like to share him with the world! Was he due at the end of November too?


Welcome to the grad thread! And it's okay, I've grown to accept what happened. He was originally due November 19th, but came October 2nd. I always felt strange talking about him there because of certain replies that followed, and that's when I'd just go quiet on the One thread. A big part of therapy was being able to talk about Connor no matter what, and I'm proud of myself for getting to the point that I'm at now.

Again, glad you've joined us here and fingers crossed for a sticky!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenAurora*
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm an old member coming back from lurking. I joined back in 2002 right before my son was born. Things have sure changed here.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome!!!

How are you all doing? I'm officially 13 weeks and started telling more ppl. Feeling confident this baby is here to stay! Nausea is starting to get better. Still food aversion. 3 weeks til my next appt.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*NSmom* - welcome! Those pics sure are purrrdy...









*edubluv* - 13 weeks yay! I still just am so happy about the whole thing.

*eden* & *badwolf* - I didn't start shopping for baby stuff until after 14 weeks or so. It just seemed like a big hoax since I had no bump or signs of pg other than m/s ickiness. I've made up for lost time though - being we're total newbies and will have zero help in the big pic (my parents died and DH's parents are idiots that live 1500 miles away) I've had to do lots of research. I won't be expecting any shower(s) either... totally not my thing and I don't have good friends here.

We moved 14 months ago to our current location... we've lived here before and had our house here since 2004. We keep this "home base" but move to other locations for 1-2 years at a time. Yeah, we've got a unique lifestyle. Anyway, we're doing a refresh on the house right now (planned before baby) but we're starting in the nursery since that's the only room on a timer! Will update with pics as things near completion. DIY is a slow process though - we could hire it out but I enjoy it too much. I just wish I had more energy for it now - DH is getting hit with the brunt of the labor!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *NSmom* - welcome! Those pics sure are purrrdy...
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see progression of the room! Is there a color scheme you're going for since it's too early to know the gender? Or are you waiting till you know to be able to paint and get color specific items?

For us, DS/DD will be sharing our room with us for 3 months until we move to the new home. Which is being searched for now and hopefully working with a mortgage broker soon. If not, renting again and I'll have to beg whatever new landlord to let me paint. I've already picked out colors and theme ideas. Than again, this stuff has been brewing in my head for a long time now. When I was pregnant with Connor, I painted his room and ripped up the carpet and put new carpet in and everything else all by myself. (Pregnancy project) which then turned into me redoing the bathroom and dining room. This is when we owned our first condo before selling because of the awful home owner's association. They were giving me hell about our cat, and sent animal control to us twice because he smelled sometimes. Eventually they figured out it was the condo above ours, but it was too late. Distracted here. The theme I did was light blue paint with turtles and bubbles. And everything else was Winnie the Pooh themed. That was our "compromise." Haha.

As far as moving goes, we also bounce around a lot. Hopefully this next move will be the last one for quite some time.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Omg. Moved my whole childhood through college! Officially been in the current place the longest! 9 yrs!

We are looking for our first home now. Hopefully we find it waaaay before baby comes but damn it's quite the process. Already looked at about 15 houses in just a week. I guess I'm picky bc I haven't found the one yet.

Looking forward to *maybe* painting a nursery and big bros room. We'll see! My 2.5 yo sleeps with us and baby will too and we don't do cribs so fixing up a whole room seems silly. Maybe it will just be the "playroom"!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*badwolf* - We actually found out it's a girl at 12 weeks... the advantage of being 40 and categorized AMA! The room is a lavender that leans toward pink (vs. blue) so that pink decos will coordinate. We've done the paint and bead board, and now we're working on molding. The biggest beast will be the closet but that's cuz nothing is standard size in our house. We know we will move again in about 5 years so it's interesting to try to strike the balance between nice upgrades and just straight up burning money. Our RE market is flat so returns are unlikely. However, if I'm gonna be here for that length of time I've got standards!

I don't know how you managed all that remodeling as a pregnancy project. Wow - you must have superpowers! I am worn out just thinking about working on our project most days.

*edubluv* - 15 houses is a lot in a week, but if none is a contender then you might as well just run right through 'em at warp speed! It's an exciting time looking for a house, that's for sure.

The biggest advice to anyone in the housing market... don't skimp on closets and storage. Even in my big house there is just not enough functional storage. Sure, there's plenty of room to corral crap but not in places that are actually useful and organized. It is the #1 issue I battle every day, and the #1 reason I've got way too much clutter.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

*innacircle*, I didn't know it was possible to find out sex at 12 weeks! How many weeks are you now? Has the sex been confirmed?

*edubluv*, I think we looked at 11 houses in one day when we were house shopping, narrowed it down to two houses, and then went back the next day to make our final decision. We put in an offer and then accepted the counter offer because we did not want to lose this house.

We may do some rearranging of rooms when baby comes; we could move DH's office downstairs to the basement (playroom) and turn his current office into a bedroom for DS, but since DS sleeps with me, that doesn't seem necessary. However, I do want him out of my bed before the baby comes because I don't think it is a good idea for him to share a bed with a newborn, so I will make him start sleeping with DH instead of me during the pregnancy. Yes, we sleep in separate beds and always have. Please don't judge us.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *badwolf* - We actually found out it's a girl at 12 weeks... the advantage of being 40 and categorized AMA! The room is a lavender that leans toward pink (vs. blue) so that pink decos will coordinate. We've done the paint and bead board, and now we're working on molding. The biggest beast will be the closet but that's cuz nothing is standard size in our house. We know we will move again in about 5 years so it's interesting to try to strike the balance between nice upgrades and just straight up burning money. Our RE market is flat so returns are unlikely. However, if I'm gonna be here for that length of time I've got standards!
> I don't know how you managed all that remodeling as a pregnancy project. Wow - you must have superpowers! I am worn out just thinking about working on our project most days.
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> *innacircle*, I didn't know it was possible to find out sex at 12 weeks! How many weeks are you now? Has the sex been confirmed?
> 
> ...


Inna: it is exciting but sure stressful bc you don't want to make the wrong choice. The one we probably will buy is 1985 house, extremely well maintained, huge and a great price bc they want to sell it really bad! Tons if storage room! Exciting.

NS: no judging here. It would be nice to get DS to sleep in his own bed but everyone I try I fail!!! He so cute and lovey at night. And I work full time so I miss him and just want to snuggle.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*NSmom* - I got a form of fetal DNA testing. My specific test was called MaterniT21 and it checks for any chromosomal abnormalities and also reports the sex. It's a simple blood draw from the mother and can be done as early as 10 weeks. I did mine at 11wks (and waited a week for results). The results are 99%+ accurate, but yes we did get confirmation in our anatomy scan last week. Girl all the way! Oh, and I'm 20 wks.

As for sleeping arrangements, I prob have you beat for weirdness. We have a big bedroom with a king bed and a queen bed arranged foot to foot. DH starts out in my bed but switches to his bed in the night. He makes noises in his sleep and if he's too close to me it wakes me up! I've tried ear plugs, noise makers, and a combo of those both. We also tried him sleeping with his head down on the foot end of the bed but it's not far enough away! So def no judging here... besides, from very early on I knew food was his first love (I'm #2) - and sleep is my first love (he's #2). With that understanding and both of us getting good rest, we get along fabulously well!









Oh, and we don't even sleep in the master. It's DH's office (and our travel supplies room) bc it gets really nice light and I don't like the way the wind slams that room when it storms. So we are in one of the spares.

*edubluv* - It's fantastic when a house has been well maintained. That speaks volumes. So exciting - Good luck!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

*innacircle*, yes, a genetic test would be an accurate way to find out the sex. Your spare bedroom sounds huge! We talked about getting a king-sized bed for the master bedroom but realized we would not have enough room to open the closet door if we did.

*edubluv*, I know what you mean. DS actually has his own bed (it is a toddler bed next to mine) and on the few nights that he starts out in it, I miss him when I go to bed. In fact, I have a hard time falling asleep before he crawls into bed with me. Sometimes I even poke him a few times (to make sure he is breathing, of course) until he does crawl into bed with me. But sometimes during the night I have to move him to his own bed because he starts impeding on my space. I work full time too.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@innacircle my energy was boredom and anger filled. I only had DH at night for a few hours because of his constant working, so I needed to do something. And no one offered help till it was too late. I look back and think I should've relaxed, but nothing I can do now.

Congrats on the girl! How excited are you??

Our appointment is in 4 hours. I can't focus or rest. As of yesterday, I'm feeling nauseous with no puking. Hunger is still there but a bit less. And I slept 16 hours yesterday. Ack. My 1 year old pup slept on my boobs, so now they're aching more then usual. Fun.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

BadWolf, is this an ultrasound appointment? Good luck!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> BadWolf, is this an ultrasound appointment? Good luck!


Thanks! It's either ultrasound or Doppler as well as blood work. All I know is today My body decided to wake up super nauseous lol.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

We are measuring very well! 6w6d, 130 heartbeat!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> 
> 
> We are measuring very well! 6w6d, 130 heartbeat!


Yay! That's great! I'm so glad everything looks good!

AFM, I have decided there is no need to test anymore:



It's a good spot to be. I don't think I ever felt this comfortable with my last pregnancy.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey! I love seeing the great news all around!









*badwolf* - seeing that heartbeat is a major milestone. What a big day for you!

*NSmom* - I don't think your tests could get much darker. Time to retire your POAS hobby... that can be easier said than done though!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay badwolf and NS!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I called my family doctor today to make an appointment (after waiting to hear back from the reproductive care clinic yesterday to see if I would get special treatment--apparently not). I have a quick appointment with him tomorrow to pick up blood reqs, and then I have to go back on Wed for a PAP test (he likes to give PAP tests at first prenatal appointments), but that is good because he should have the results of the blood work to go over at that point.

The reproductive care clinic was clear that they needed the HCG draws 48 hours apart and then, as long as it doubled in that time, my doctor could book me in for an ultrasound at 7-8 weeks. The problem is that the earliest I will get the blood reqs is Friday afternoon. In fact, the local blood collection clinic is closed in the afternoon so I would have to travel to the city to find a blood collection clinic open on a Friday afternoon. Then, of course, all the clinics are closed on the weekend, so I will have to wait until Monday morning to be tested again. Technically, that is more than 48 hours, but we can still calculate doubling time, right? Oh, but I found out with my last pregnancy that there is variability in HCG calculation between labs, so when I go back, will I need to go to the same clinic? I guess I'll ask the doctor when I see him tomorrow. I would rather not wait until Monday to do the blood work; then I would have to go back Wed and my results would probably not be ready in time for my appointment. Also, the longer I wait, the higher the expected doubling time should be.

Sorry I'm ranting. I should probably just discuss it with my doctor, but he is actually not very knowledgeable about pregnancy, which is why I was hoping that someone at the reproductive care clinic would offer to see me.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I called my family doctor today to make an appointment (after waiting to hear back from the reproductive care clinic yesterday to see if I would get special treatment--apparently not). I have a quick appointment with him tomorrow to pick up blood reqs, and then I have to go back on Wed for a PAP test (he likes to give PAP tests at first prenatal appointments), but that is good because he should have the results of the blood work to go over at that point.
> 
> ...


It's okay! I'm guessing you're trying to figure out your betas and making sure you're doubling properly? If I'm mistaken, I'm sorry. Why are they putting you through so much when it's their job to make sure you are healthy and producing what the body needs to?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, they want to confirm that I have good doubling time before I can go for an ultrasound is what it sounds like. But I dropped the ball on calling my doctor yesterday and now I can't get the blood reqs until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Yeah, they want to confirm that I have good doubling time before I can go for an ultrasound is what it sounds like. But I dropped the ball on calling my doctor yesterday and now I can't get the blood reqs until tomorrow afternoon.


That is seriously wrong. I'm sorry hun. Is this just a Canada thing? Or insurance?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess it's a Canada thing (or Nova Scotia)? I'm actually not sure to which part you are referring. We don't normally get early ultrasounds at all. And my family doctor doesn't routinely check HCG, but he does for me because I ask. Blood reqs from doctors are required for all blood work and clinics are not open on weekends.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

That's very odd. Here in the states, they want to get you in for an ultrasound as early as 6/7 weeks. And they do the blood work with each visit.

My US schedule is going to be every 2-3 weeks for the rest of the 1st trimester, every 2 weeks during the 2nd, and every week during the 3rd. Canada and/or Nova Scotia need to get on that band wagon.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

At the urging of my coworker, I called back to ask if I could pick up a blood req tonight so that I can go tomorrow morning. The secretary checked with the doctor and said she would leave an HCG quantitative req at the front desk. So yay! (I'm assuming they will be open tonight when I get home, but I will be getting home late.) She said he would decide at the appointment what other blood work I would need when I go back on Monday and whether or not I need a PAP test. In the past, he has always done it at my first prenatal visit, regardless of how long it has been since my last.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> That's very odd. Here in the states, they want to get you in for an ultrasound as early as 6/7 weeks. And they do the blood work with each visit.
> 
> My US schedule is going to be every 2-3 weeks for the rest of the 1st trimester, every 2 weeks during the 2nd, and every week during the 3rd. Canada and/or Nova Scotia need to get on that band wagon.


I have heard of great variation within the United States. Honestly, I don't have a problem with how things are done here because there is a standard level of care, with more available for those who need more, and we pay for none of it out of pocket.

Overall, I like that they do not overmedicalize pregnancy, although there is room for improvement. It is standard practice to have one ultrasound, which is offered at 20 weeks. With my son, I had an "early" ultrasound at 11 weeks for peace of mind because I had a previous loss. With my last pregnancy as well, an "early" ultrasound was booked for 10 weeks, although it was already apparent I was miscarrying by that point. With this pregnancy, I qualify for an extra early ultrasound at 7-8 weeks.

I do not like the idea of having too many ultrasounds, but at this point for me, the benefits outweigh the costs. For the great majority of women, it is unnecessary, and a burden on the system.

As for HCG, it means little to my doctor, but he recognizes that it means something to me and to the reproductive care clinic. I am just disappointed that they are expecting me to follow up with him instead of with them.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I have heard of great variation within the United States. Honestly, I don't have a problem with how things are done here because there is a standard level of care, with more available for those who need more, and we pay for none of it out of pocket.
> 
> ...


20 weeks is still such a stretch that would mentally kill me. Thankfully you were able to get one at 11 weeks with your son. And I personally think it's great you'll get an early ultrasound this time.

While the ultrasounds I'm getting might be a lot, it's also with good reasoning. And we are having a few more because of the new genetic testing things they are doing.. From what my insurance and OB both said, my OB doesn't make more or less money based off how many ultrasounds I get or how many appointments I go to. He gets paid the same amount after I've delivered our baby.

I'm trying to understand why HCG means little to your doctor. It's kind of important, to say the least. And I'm sorry you have to do the following up yourself. Like I said before, it's completely unfair to you. <3


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Re-post from the One Thread

I'm on my phone, so this is just a quick reply. I haven't been feeling very positive lately, so I haven't been posting much. I didn't want to spread any negativity.
The doc just messaged me and said that my beta from Monday was 15,989. That would put me at 6w2d from lmp, or about 5w6d from when I think I ovulated. Hopefully I will hear back today about yesterday's draw.
Thank you for thinking of me, ladies.
Will be back later for personals.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*dmariev* - I'm having a hard time following your time estimate!

Your LMP as 6w2d ago?

If you ovulated 5w6d ago... you ovulated on CD3 (3 days post start of your LMP)? This doesn't sound right.

On what cycle day did you ovulate?

This is just generalizing, but if your LMP was 44 days ago (6w2d) and the average person ovulates on CD 14, then that'd put you around 30dpo. Is this in the ballpark?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *dmariev* - I'm having a hard time following your time estimate!
> Your LMP as 6w2d ago?
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't think my brain is working properly lately








my lmp was 2/22/14. I think I ovulated on cd 18.

My doc just messaged with yesterday's results, 30,800. I think I might be able to relax a little now.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> I'm sorry, I don't think my brain is working properly lately
> 
> 
> ...


OK, first of all, awesome doubling! Yes, that's a huge dose of relaxin right there...

Your timing makes more sense now - I know it can be tricky since there are about 10 ways to describe how far along you are.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> 20 weeks is still such a stretch that would mentally kill me. Thankfully you were able to get one at 11 weeks with your son. And I personally think it's great you'll get an early ultrasound this time.
> 
> ...


I know. As laid back as I was during my first pregnancy (and my third, for that matter), I don't know how I could have made it to 20 weeks. Because of my history, an early ultrasound (or two) is necessary for me to ensure that the pregnancy is progressing. I don't think my genetic testing options are the same as yours, but I will get additional blood work to screen for abnormalities because I am 35 (I'm not sure whether it would be offered otherwise based on my loss history). The doctor doesn't do the ultrasound so he doesn't get paid for that but he does get paid for each appointment I attend, and the ultrasound has costs associated with it too.

I don't know why HCG means so little to my doctor, but since he is a general practitioner, he is not very knowledgeable about pregnancy in general. I told him during my last pregnancy that I would want to see someone with more experience than him for my next pregnancy and he said he'd try to refer me to someone. I thought I lucked out when the RE approached me in the hospital before my D&C. For some reason I thought she said that she would follow me during my next pregnancy. Then when I saw her last month to go over blood work, she mentioned I "would be followed by an OB" during my next pregnancy (rather than saying by her). She told me to notify my family doctor when I got pregnant again, and I was told the same thing by her clinic when I called her in order to bypass my family doctor. So maybe tomorrow we will talk about referral options.

I have the req now so I can go in the morning and maybe even get my results in the afternoon. Then I will go on Monday, which is still more than 48 hours, but if that's a problem, I could always go a third time, on Wed. But seriously, there are calculators for doubling time, so they don't have to be taken exactly 48 hours apart, right? Also, if the initial level is above 1200, then up to 72 hours is an acceptable doubling time. Technically, I could have ovulated anywhere between CD17 and CD20, so there is a wide variation in possible beta levels, but I will be 4w4d by LMP.

ETA: Here is my chart http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/90c5f


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't think my brain is working properly lately
> 
> ...


I replied to you in the other thread, but you numbers are awesome!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I know. As laid back as I was during my first pregnancy (and my third, for that matter), I don't know how I could have made it to 20 weeks. Because of my history, an early ultrasound (or two) is necessary for me to ensure that the pregnancy is progressing. I don't think my genetic testing options are the same as yours, but I will get additional blood work to screen for abnormalities because I am 35 (I'm not sure whether it would be offered otherwise based on my loss history). The doctor doesn't do the ultrasound but he does get paid for each appointment I attend, and the ultrasound has costs associated with it too.
> 
> ...


I think that's a good set of days to track doubling. At least based off what I've read. And hopefully they'll give you answers immediately and not put you through the waiting game. My fingers are crossed for you, and let's hope for some good numbers!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't think my brain is working properly lately
> 
> ...


I'm so happy for these numbers. Next is the ultrasound to find out if you're November 29th or December 2nd. Be my due date twin! Haha! Congrats again.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

So I was doing the math in my head, and if betas double in 2 days, they should triple in 3 days, right?

For example, if HCG=100 on Day 1, it should be at least 200 two days later on Day 3. Then that would double to 400 by day 5.

That means on Day 4 (3 days after Day 1) it should be between 200 and 400, so around 300, or 3x the original amount. Right?

Of course, that is the minimum for under 1200. Over 1200, it can take up to 3 days to double, and over 6000 it can take 4 days or more.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*NSmom* - That looks about right to me with your doubling calculation. There are also plenty of doubling calculators online where you input your initial result and time test was taken, then again that info for your 2nd test.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *NSmom* - That looks about right to me with your doubling calculation. There are also plenty of doubling calculators online where you input your initial result and time test was taken, then again that info for your 2nd test.


Yeah, that. Here's a good calculator. http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

627 today at around 16 DPO.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> 627 today at around 16 DPO.


I like that number. 

(Coming from someone who knows zip about betas)


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My next ultrasound is April 30th, and I get to meet one of my backup delivery doctors. My OB is in a practice with 3 other doctors, and I have to get to know all of them if for some reason mine can't be there. And then on May 13th it's the 1st genetic test screening thing. It's the family history interview and their special ultrasound. So many things in so little time. Ahhhh!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*NSmom* - Yay that's a really strong hcg! I can't wait to see your Monday test... and how great that the results were available so quickly. Looking good!

*badwolf* - I know that sounds fast (doc appts, screening, etc.) but when you're sick and feeling like a slug the time will seem to be a lot longer! Hopefully you don't have that experience but that's how it felt to me... or maybe it was just that way bc of the endless winter.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *NSmom* - Yay that's a really strong hcg! I can't wait to see your Monday test... and how great that the results were available so quickly. Looking good!
> 
> *badwolf* - I know that sounds fast (doc appts, screening, etc.) but when you're sick and feeling like a slug the time will seem to be a lot longer! Hopefully you don't have that experience but that's how it felt to me... or maybe it was just that way bc of the endless winter.


I really hope I don't get hit with the spring hay fever. He won't let me take my allergy meds until 2nd trimester, possibly. And because I have extremely bad ones, my OB is looking into alternative methods in the mean time. Blah. At least on May 22nd, 1st trimester will be over and we can hopefully see what gender the baby is. DH is counting down the days. And I'm counting how high up my pants size has gone.

How are you feeling?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all. I figured I would join this group as I got an early BFP on 8 and 10 DPO.
Congratulations on everyone's BFP's.

Has anyone had their BBs sore for a week, like really SORE and then NOTHING? like barely tender. Sorry for the over share.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Hi all. I figured I would join this group as I got an early BFP on 8 and 10 DPO.
> Congratulations on everyone's BFP's.
> ...


There's no such thing as an overshare. I don't know if I congratulated you on the One thread, but just in case, CONGRATS! 

I've had the boobs go super sore to normal to sore and itchy. It all depends on the time and day. Are you taking prenatals yet?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Hi all. I figured I would join this group as I got an early BFP on 8 and 10 DPO.
> Congratulations on everyone's BFP's.
> ...


My 2.5 yo still nurses and my BBs are really sore when he does but I don't notice it otherwise.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> There's no such thing as an overshare. I don't know if I congratulated you on the One thread, but just in case, CONGRATS!
> 
> ...


I am taking prenatals. It was just odd to go nearly an entire day of practically NO symptoms... I know it's still early and most don't get MS until week six but I are this morning and probably half an hour later nearly vomited. And as I lay in bed typing this I am cramping (well, what feels similar to cramping) in that general area along with a bad headache. Hoping the headache goes away soon.
Badwolf: grata on your BFP as well.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> That's very odd. Here in the states, they want to get you in for an ultrasound as early as 6/7 weeks. And they do the blood work with each visit.
> 
> My US schedule is going to be every 2-3 weeks for the rest of the 1st trimester, every 2 weeks during the 2nd, and every week during the 3rd. Canada and/or Nova Scotia need to get on that band wagon.


This is not true for all Drs. I don't get blood work done every time when I've been pregnant. Only a few visits. Everyone does not do early ultrasounds either. With my first pregnancy I did not have an early one!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> This is not true for all Drs. I don't get blood work done every time when I've been pregnant. Only a few visits. Everyone does not do early ultrasounds either. With my first pregnancy I did not have an early one!


It's a thing now because of Obamacare. And as much as my husband and I hate the new health system, he likes the heavy moderating they're doing with the baby. And in my state, they do more blood tests now because of their new drug test policy. During my first pregnancy, I had five ultrasounds. And the first wasn't even to check for a baby. My doc thought I had a syst. Five years changes a lot. At least here it did.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I am taking prenatals. It was just odd to go nearly an entire day of practically NO symptoms... I know it's still early and most don't get MS until week six but I are this morning and probably half an hour later nearly vomited. And as I lay in bed typing this I am cramping (well, what feels similar to cramping) in that general area along with a bad headache. Hoping the headache goes away soon.
> Badwolf: grata on your BFP as well.


I've had one real run in with MS so far. The rest has been a feeling. I've got mostly exhaustion, hunger and boob pain. The early cramping lasted about a week, but it was great reassurance that the baby was getting comfy. I'm week 7, bug I don't think my MS will really hit for another couple of weeks.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

Well, ladies it looks like I'm out. My tests have gotten lighter over the last 36 hours. This morning's was a bfn and I'm cramping and bleeding.

I don't know that I will go over to the TTC thread since I was not very well received there.

Thank you to all that welcomed me.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh no, Eden! I'm so sorry!

I think you will be okay with the ONE thread as long as you introduce yourself first. Most people were welcoming. Rosie has always been very vocal about the fact that somebody's FIRST post in a TTC thread should not be a BFP announcement. I would recommend the TTC after loss thread, but she is there too. I think she can be a great support for you, as she is for everyone else, but you just have to get off to a better start. I believe it is not too late to get off to a good start.

Take care of yourself and I hope to see you back soon!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

So sorry Eden. I too have had that happen to me. Rosie is a sweet person. She too has been through a lot. I agree with NS. Go to the TTC after loss and introduce yourself there. I'm sure you will be welcomed. Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenAurora*
> 
> Well, ladies it looks like I'm out. My tests have gotten lighter over the last 36 hours. This morning's was a bfn and I'm cramping and bleeding.
> 
> ...


Sorry for you loss.  Hope you're back soon!

Definitely go back over there, but with an introduction. Some members get super sensitive if you kinda jump on in and have the happy news they want. But on the other hand, they are super supportive and some of the more understanding ladies you'll find. And there's the TTC after loss thread too. Both are great. <3


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*badwolf* - You certainly will be well monitored. That's way more than the average! Sounds like lots of changes for the better with your new medical system - I haven't heard much positive about Obamacare effects so the fact that you are benefiting is exciting!

To answer your question, at 20wk6d I'm feeling pretty darned good. I barely have a bump but am more barrely looking than my norm... I suspect that is changing this week though bc I feel a lot of pressure outward in my lower abdomen like I'm about to pop. I also feel like my a$$ is huge and is taking on a life of its own. Ugh.

Energy comes and goes, but it's sooo much better than the 1st 15 weeks. I try to make exercise a priority so some of the other things I would do that use up energy (like housework) tend to go by the wayside a bit. Oh well, I'm over it.









*maofl* - Welcome and congrats! I've had intermittent disappearance of symptoms, sometimes for a couple of days at a time. I sure don't miss that early cramping feeling!

When is your due date... must be some time in December?

*Eden* - Oh no... I'm so sorry about your mc.









Don't fear the TTC thread - it can have its ups and downs and personality clashes like anywhere else. The biggest key to all of it is to jump in and show and interest in others (by not being bashful to post) and you'll fit right in. I was on that thread for close to 3 months waiting for my BFP after a mc. There are also some other groups on MDC for TTC after a loss. I hope you find your way back here soon. Hugs


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *badwolf* - You certainly will be well monitored. That's way more than the average! Sounds like lots of changes for the better with your new medical system - I haven't heard much positive about Obamacare effects so the fact that you are benefiting is exciting!
> To answer your question, at 20wk6d I'm feeling pretty darned good. I barely have a bump but am more barrely looking than my norm... I suspect that is changing this week though bc I feel a lot of pressure outward in my lower abdomen like I'm about to pop. I also feel like my a$$ is huge and is taking on a life of its own. Ugh.
> ...


If I am able to sustain this pregnancy I will be due the 23rd of December. I had a MC on December 22nd of this past year. Wishing this headache would go away... My BBS are still not as sore as they have been but my nipples are über sensitive again... The crampy feeling is coming and going but the gas is still going strong. Haha! Poor SO this morning about fell out of the bed laughing at me ?
How is your pregnancy going Inna? Have you found out the gender yet?

Edited just because... Well the sore boobs have come back! I could almost say with a vengeance!







Headache finally went away with a little caffeine... I know I shouldn't have it but it was the only way to get rid of it without the use of pills... I had 3/4 of a 16oz bottle of Dr. Pepper, and have had some tea... AF is due to hit Tuesday... we'll see how that turns out with a BFP on 8DPO and another a little darker on 10DPO... waiting to buy anymore tests until tomorrow... Good luck everyone!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Of course! Congratulations again on your super dark BFP! When are you due?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Congrats! So happy you're here.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I am taking prenatals. It was just odd to go nearly an entire day of practically NO symptoms... I know it's still early and most don't get MS until week six but I are this morning and probably half an hour later nearly vomited. And as I lay in bed typing this I am cramping (well, what feels similar to cramping) in that general area along with a bad headache. Hoping the headache goes away soon.
> Badwolf: grata on your BFP as well.


I haven't had much in the way of pregnancy symptoms at all. Occasional cramping/gassy sensations that make me worry it is all over (but usually just means I have to go to the bathroom), and occasionally ravenous hunger. I have been waking up early in the mornings and not been able to get back to sleep, so I go pee, and then sometimes I find myself to hungry to go back to sleep. Other times I just can't get comfortable. I guess insomnia is a pregnancy symptom. No morning sickness. I am glad your headache went away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> To answer your question, at 20wk6d I'm feeling pretty darned good. I barely have a bump but am more barrely looking than my norm... I suspect that is changing this week though bc I feel a lot of pressure outward in my lower abdomen like I'm about to pop. I also feel like my a$$ is huge and is taking on a life of its own. Ugh.
> 
> Energy comes and goes, but it's sooo much better than the 1st 15 weeks. I try to make exercise a priority so some of the other things I would do that use up energy (like housework) tend to go by the wayside a bit. Oh well, I'm over it.


I think 21 weeks is about average for when women start to look pregnant (rather than like they are just putting on weight) with a first baby. I've heard it happens earlier with subsequent babies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Congratulations, apeydef! I don't think I've ever seen a line that dark before. I guess it pays to wait before testing.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Oh no, Eden! I'm so sorry!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that. :hugs:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Congratulations!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I only tested bc AF was late. We had decided to wait until fall to try and were taking precautions. Well I guess that didn't work out lol! I can't believe how dark the line is! It's almost darker than the control! I'm guessing I'm about 16 days past ovulation.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Thanks ladies! I only tested bc AF was late. We had decided to wait until fall to try and were taking precautions. Well I guess that didn't work out lol! I can't believe how dark the line is! It's almost darker than the control! I'm guessing I'm about 16 days past ovulation.


*apeydef* - that is just awesome. You def earned it and I'm glad you're here!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Of course! Congratulations again on your super dark BFP! When are you due?


EDD is dec 17th. I always wait until I'm farther along to go to the Dr. So I won't know for sure yet but that's what a couple sites gave me as due date!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Congrats lady! Glad you are here!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> EDD is dec 17th. I always wait until I'm farther along to go to the Dr. So I won't know for sure yet but that's what a couple sites gave me as due date!


That's what I think mine is based on when I ovulated.

Of course the doctor will use LMP and give me a date a few days earlier.

Surprisingly, he did not get out the calendar wheel during my appointment. He was very hands off overall. He said I didn't need a Pap test since I had one within the past 6 months (November) and I didn't need blood work since I had most of it done less than 3 months ago (Feb), so he just gave me a couple more HCG reqs. I went this morning and will go again on Wed. I will probably not find out this morning's number until Wed. Again, they don't mean anything to him, but he told me that I know more about HCG than anyone else he knows. The only bad thing about his refusal to get out the wheel was that when he wrote the ultrasound referral, he put "8 weeks, May 10." I said, "May 10th is the end of 8 weeks. You mean BEFORE May 10th, right?" He said, "No, May 10th should be 8 weeks (or close enough)... LMP was Mar 10, so April 10 is 4 weeks and May 10 is 8 weeks." That would work if every month had 28 days. Oh well. I might be waiting until 9 weeks for my ultrasound. My doctor was just as confused as I was about who was going to be following my pregnancy (the Reproductive Care Centre told me to talk to him about it). However, I did get a message from my RE over the weekend, congratulating me on my news and saying something about setting up an ultrasound between 6-8 weeks. I couldn't tell from the message whether she would set it up or she was telling me to. Either way, I'm covered, but if she sets it up, I'll get in sooner.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not going to the dr until 10-12 weeks and probably won't have an ultra sound until they do a gender test. I have a very high deductible and I'm going to have to pay for every visit and most if the birth. I didn't go to my first visit with my last until I was 10 weeks.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I always go by LMP bc that's what the Dr goes by.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I'm not going to the dr until 10-12 weeks and probably won't have an ultra sound until they do a gender test. I have a very high deductible and I'm going to have to pay for every visit and most if the birth. I didn't go to my first visit with my last until I was 10 weeks.


Wow. I don't think I could handle that. Good luck Hun and hope everything goes well for you.
AFM... Just had my first actual bout of MS this morning... And I still feel HORRIBLE. Can't lay down though. Helping my SO's granny clean the house for Easter this weekend. No one in the family knows anything about it except my mom. She knows. Thankfully she has been super supportive since I had my MC. Back to cleaning. I just took a small break. ?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*maofl* - get ready for your activity level to switch to 90% break, 10% productivity. It sucks but that was reality for me and most of my DDC for at least a month!

*NSmom* - sounds like the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing as far as your doctors go! Fortunately it's early and you have time to get it all figured out.

*apeydef* - did you mention before that you pay boatloads for your insurance? Sounds like medical care is just flat out a money pit for you. Sorry lady - that stinks!

*AFM:* 21 weeks today and will be headed to my first prenatal yoga class at the hospital (it's the same one where my doc is located, where I'll be giving birth, and also where I did some of my nursing clinicals). Should be interesting bc I'm def not feeling flexible anymore. So far my pg exercise regimen has been almost exclusively walking... ~5 miles 3-5 times per week.

We are very close to getting the nursery done (well, mostly done). We've gotta finish the chair rail. The closet is going to wait a bit bc we have an adjoining room and bath that I want to move over and work on while I'm still feeling good enough to do so. Then once the basics of both rooms and bath are done, DH can do the man-jobs like closet carpentry. I'm not really needed for that so I figured we'd skip it right now. Got to prioritize!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@innacircle I love your enthusiasm! It's contagious! I am staying cautiously optimistic this time baby sticks. I will say that I am at least experiencing the MS that I did not have in December when I had the MC.
AFM... I am happy to have the opportunity to help SO's granny. I love them all so much. I even call her granny! When I found out about a time that SO almost lost one of his uncles I bawled like a baby. She just now said to me she isn't worth shit (her words) while she started to cry. I had to force myself not to cry as well and told her it's okay. We all need help in our lives at some point even if we need it more than we like to admit it. I told her I am here for her day or night. Anytime she needs me.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and I was able to pick up the HB on Doppler just now.







I just wanted to lay there for an hour and listen to it. <3


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *maofl* - get ready for your activity level to switch to 90% break, 10% productivity. It sucks but that was reality for me and most of my DDC for at least a month!
> 
> ...


yes it is! but I called the OB today and found out its a flat rate for all the prenatal visits, not based on per visit. Not including blood work and tests/ultrasounds. So that is good bc they gave me the amount it costs and its a lot but not unbearable. I will just have to be choosy on tests and blood work I allow them to do.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> yes it is! but I called the OB today and found out its a flat rate for all the prenatal visits, not based on per visit. Not including blood work and tests/ultrasounds. So that is good bc they gave me the amount it costs and its a lot but not unbearable. I will just have to be choosy on tests and blood work I allow them to do.


At least it's something y'all can handle. That's definitely a plus!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I'm not going to the dr until 10-12 weeks and probably won't have an ultra sound until they do a gender test. I have a very high deductible and I'm going to have to pay for every visit and most if the birth. I didn't go to my first visit with my last until I was 10 weeks.


Yea they can probably hear a Doppler heartbeat at 10 so an u/s might be overkill even tho it is neat! Never had an u/s at all with my first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I always go by LMP bc that's what the Dr goes by.


I want my midwife to go by ovulation day but I haven't bright it up yet. My lmp was jan 4 but I didn't ovulate until jan 18! That's almost 3 weeks. I want to buy an extra week bc they said if I go over they want to induce bc of my previous MC. No way on hell I'm getting induced but I don't want them breathing down my neck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *maofl* - get ready for your activity level to switch to 90% break, 10% productivity. It sucks but that was reality for me and most of my DDC for at least a month!
> 
> ...


I want to try yoga! Finally starting to feel a bit better and I need to get my ass moving!

Exciting about the baby room. We put an offer on another house. Waiting to hear. Might want to paint a room in my new home!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and I was able to pick up the HB on Doppler just now.
> 
> ...


So exciting!!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I hate how they always want to induce! That's why it's a estimated due date!!! No one knows for sure lol. With both of my babies I was almost right on time, going by due date from LMP, so I think I'll stick with that







I was one day before with my first and 2 days before with my second. My EDD is dec 17 th and my bday is the 12 th so I'm going to have a nice bday present. I'll be 31. Would've been cool if it was my 30th bday.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Harmony96 yeah!!! 8 weeks! I always feel a little sigh of relief at 8 weeks and then of course around 12 weeks.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@innacircle how would you feel about putting our due dates on the first post? I think it wold be fun to look at and reference.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Kind of annoyed with my MIL, yet again. Last night our baby announcements came in the mail and DH called her up to confirm a couple of addresses. She decides to give him a lecture. "What if she miscarries? Why send announcements? What you're doing is tacky. Wait until she's big enough that you can't hide it anymore.." And to think, I thought she was being supportive a couple of weeks ago. This is the first pregnancy since Connor that any OB has been able to say I've had my highest HCG levels, great prog numbers, and everything else. And she has to step in and be a debbie downer. I'm beginning to think her "support" the last couple of weeks was faked and that she disapproves. I get that she couldn't have children and she adopted, but that's no reason to take feelings out on me. It's hard enough to keep me calm and balance my emotions as is. Sorry ladies, I'm angry and upset and DH thinks telling me to ignore her will work. Unfortunately, that's not how my mind works.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Kind of annoyed with my MIL, yet again. Last night our baby announcements came in the mail and DH called her up to confirm a couple of addresses. She decides to give him a lecture. "What if she miscarries? Why send announcements? What you're doing is tacky. Wait until she's big enough that you can't hide it anymore.." And to think, I thought she was being supportive a couple of weeks ago. This is the first pregnancy since Connor that any OB has been able to say I've had my highest HCG levels, great prog numbers, and everything else. And she has to step in and be a debbie downer. I'm beginning to think her "support" the last couple of weeks was faked and that she disapproves. I get that she couldn't have children and she adopted, but that's no reason to take feelings out on me. It's hard enough to keep me calm and balance my emotions as is. Sorry ladies, I'm angry and upset and DH thinks telling me to ignore her will work. Unfortunately, that's not how my mind works.


Sorry she's being so fake. I think you may have hit the nail on the head though, she couldn't have so she adopted and she's jealous of your ability to have children without adopting. I am the same as you though. I wouldn't be able to ignore it. I would say something to her. Let her know that you appreciate her trying to look out for you because she knows your history with MCs but you feel as if this one is hanging on and if for whatever reason it does not then you will let those who received an announcement know. But I would also let her know that her underhanded comments like she has made are hurtful to not only you but put the baby at risk for giving you undue stress.
Good luck Hun.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Sorry she's being so fake. I think you may have hit the nail on the head though, she couldn't have so she adopted and she's jealous of your ability to have children without adopting. I am the same as you though. I wouldn't be able to ignore it. I would say something to her. Let her know that you appreciate her trying to look out for you because she knows your history with MCs but you feel as if this one is hanging on and if for whatever reason it does not then you will let those who received an announcement know. But I would also let her know that her underhanded comments like she has made are hurtful to not only you but put the baby at risk for giving you undue stress.
> Good luck Hun.


Thanks. <3 Unfortunately she isn't the type to care about feelings. It's been almost 8 years since her husband passed, and she hasn't been the same since. She was still cold then, but now it's at an all time extreme. I don't even want to know how she'll react to the baby's name if he is a boy. The name we've picked is David Alan. His father's name is David and my DH is Alan. And if it's a girl, Maddison Lesh. Maddison is a strong name, and Lesh was my Grandmother Jocelyn's middle name. I would've gone with Jocelyn but my sister took it already. My MIL has something to say about everything, no matter how little it concerns her.

Also, I love the announcement cake you made! I bake for events but have never been asked for a gender reveal cake. That might be a new one to add to the list. And icing like that takes skill. Love it.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> @innacircle how would you feel about putting our due dates on the first post? I think it wold be fun to look at and reference.


Oh *apeydef*... you and your early pg energy! Just kidding!









I had thought of doing something like that but didn't know if it made sense bc for a while it was pretty lonely over here! Sounds like a good idea now though. Will do in the next day or so.

*badwolf* - Re your MIL I'm in the "ignore her" camp... but literally. Why even involve her? Just stop. Tell DH you don't want to hear about her or what she says bc it upsets you.

Tolerate her at required family engagements, but otherwise treat her (both internally and externally) as completely inconsequential.

I have a MIL (DH's step mom) that I have to treat like that. She's a trashy floozy and I want no part of her. At family functions I have the most minimal required contact, if any. My cold shoulder is pretty obvious though. I guess the diff for me is DH is on the same page as far as his feelings toward her. However, he's more social overall and does interact a teeny bit more, prob bc he feels family pressure to do so. I, however, am an independent operator. I have standards and she just doesn't make the cut. Ftr I've given her ample chances and she just keeps doing what she does, which is not OK by me. She is skanky and it will never change!

*AFM:* Just for kicks here's my current belly shot, and one from 6 weeks ago for comparison.

15 wks 21 wks 1 day (today)


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@innacircle I'm with you on ignoring her. Lol. I would confront the MIL first then ignore her. Put her in her place and be done with her. Lol! As for your pictures... I WISH I were that small!!! You look great!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try to catch up here. Please forgive me if I leave anything out!!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> 627 today at around 16 DPO.


Awesome number









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Hi all. I figured I would join this group as I got an early BFP on 8 and 10 DPO.
> Congratulations on everyone's BFP's.
> ...


Yay maof1 !! Congrats!!

And please, DO NOT feel the need to apologize for 'over-sharing'. This goes for all of us. I mean really, we talk about our cervical mucous, symptom, everyone knows when we BD.... Is there really such a thing as 'over-sharing' here?!?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> May I join ladies! I feel confident bc I had such a dark line! I am about 4 weeks 4 days


Yes! Congrats!! Funny how you just decided to wait!! So awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and I was able to pick up the HB on Doppler just now.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! I need to get more batteries to see if I can get my dinosaur Doppler to work!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I hate how they always want to induce! That's why it's a estimated due date!!! No one knows for sure lol. With both of my babies I was almost right on time, going by due date from LMP, so I think I'll stick with that
> 
> ...


Totally agree! I have a friend IRL who is 40w4d and thinking about asking her doc to induce today. It's like come on! It's just an ESTIMATED due date!! Give that baby a little more time!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> @innacircle how would you feel about putting our due dates on the first post? I think it wold be fun to look at and reference.










I like this idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Kind of annoyed with my MIL, yet again. Last night our baby announcements came in the mail and DH called her up to confirm a couple of addresses. She decides to give him a lecture. "What if she miscarries? Why send announcements? What you're doing is tacky. Wait until she's big enough that you can't hide it anymore.." And to think, I thought she was being supportive a couple of weeks ago. This is the first pregnancy since Connor that any OB has been able to say I've had my highest HCG levels, great prog numbers, and everything else. And she has to step in and be a debbie downer. I'm beginning to think her "support" the last couple of weeks was faked and that she disapproves. I get that she couldn't have children and she adopted, but that's no reason to take feelings out on me. It's hard enough to keep me calm and balance my emotions as is. Sorry ladies, I'm angry and upset and DH thinks telling me to ignore her will work. Unfortunately, that's not how my mind works.


Oh boy. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. I didn't get the most positive reaction from DH's step-mom (I REFUSE to call her my MIL) at first. Now she seems to be trying to fake excitement, and not much at that. Can you just not involve her much?

AFM I had my US today, and it is completely confirmed NOT ECTOPIC! So happy! We got to see the little heartbeat and everything! I'm so happy! EDD is 12/2


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

@innacircle great belly pics!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my Little


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Innacircle, dmariev and everyone else.. we are not really trying to involve her. But he needed addresses and she has them. And unfortunately she is the type who won't give you what you need until you tell her why, and there's no lying to her. I'm ignoring her, and trying not to let it get to me now. Especially today... my morning sickness is officially acting up. All day it has had me incapacitated, but not puking. And about an hour ago, I needed to clean up after our new rescue. His poop triggered it. Ugh.. I feel a lot better since I finally got sick, but I'm scared to eat.

Our newest rescue is 6 1/2 months old, deaf, and a pain in the butt. His two fosters didn't train him at all and decided to leave it to his future owner. He's a corgi queensland healer mix, and I now get to sign him up for private training classes.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Innacircle, dmariev and everyone else.. we are not really trying to involve her. But he needed addresses and she has them. And unfortunately she is the type who won't give you what you need until you tell her why, and there's no lying to her. I'm ignoring her, and trying not to let it get to me now. Especially today... my morning sickness is officially acting up. All day it has had me incapacitated, but not puking. And about an hour ago, I needed to clean up after our new rescue. His poop triggered it. Ugh.. I feel a lot better since I finally got sick, but I'm scared to eat.
> 
> Our newest rescue is 6 1/2 months old, deaf, and a pain in the butt. His two fosters didn't train him at all and decided to leave it to his future owner. He's a corgi queensland healer mix, and I now get to sign him up for private training classes.


Well I hope she just minds her own business then. Again, I'm sorry you have to deal with that!
As for the ms, totally sympathize! I wish there was a magic cure!

I think it's so great that you rescue! I hope training your new pup isn't too difficult!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Well I hope she just minds her own business then. Again, I'm sorry you have to deal with that!
> 
> ...


Morning sickness? What's that?!?! I have "*MOST OF THE DAY SICKNESS*!! I wake up feeling like I am going to hurl and sip ginger ale... Then I get up and try to do stuff and get hungry so I eat something then feel like total butt again and am back to the ginger ale. Hahaha! Be glad when this part is over! I took another test today to confirm because of how early I took my other tests and here was the results...


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Morning sickness? What's that?!?! I have "*MOST OF THE DAY SICKNESS*!! I wake up feeling like I am going to hurl and sip ginger ale... Then I get up and try to do stuff and get hungry so I eat something then feel like total butt again and am back to the ginger ale. Hahaha! Be glad when this part is over! I took another test today to confirm because of how early I took my other tests and here was the results...


Nice lines! And yes on the all day sickness! I've been feeling awful! I can hardly eat and have no energy. I found that ginger gum is a little helpful, but only while I'm chewing it. As soon as I spit it out, it comes right back!! Doc gave me B6 to take today, and within half an hour of taking it, my digestive system decided to rid itself of all it's contents...







ugh

Hope yours goes away soon!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Morning sickness? What's that?!?! I have "*MOST OF THE DAY SICKNESS*!! I wake up feeling like I am going to hurl and sip ginger ale... Then I get up and try to do stuff and get hungry so I eat something then feel like total butt again and am back to the ginger ale. Hahaha! Be glad when this part is over! I took another test today to confirm because of how early I took my other tests and here was the results...


Love your tests! Beautiful lines. And yes, it is most of the day sickness. Plus, ginger ale is useless. Time to get the stupid preggo pop drops and see if they ease it at all. A friend of mine recommended lifesavers mints, but DH forgot to pick some up.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Love your tests! Beautiful lines. And yes, it is most of the day sickness. Plus, ginger ale is useless. Time to get the stupid preggo pop drops and see if they ease it at all. A friend of mine recommended lifesavers mints, but DH forgot to pick some up.


Thanks on the lines... Ginger ale is my life saver... I'm sipping some as I type because I started feeling super sick again... ? I was NEVER this sick with DS...


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *AFM:* Just for kicks here's my current belly shot, and one from 6 weeks ago for comparison.
> 
> 15 wks 21 wks 1 day (today)


Your belly looks pretty solid, but you haven't "popped" yet. You are in great shape!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Awesome number
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is great news! I'm so happy for you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Innacircle, dmariev and everyone else.. we are not really trying to involve her. But he needed addresses and she has them. And unfortunately she is the type who won't give you what you need until you tell her why, and there's no lying to her. I'm ignoring her, and trying not to let it get to me now. Especially today... my morning sickness is officially acting up. All day it has had me incapacitated, but not puking. And about an hour ago, I needed to clean up after our new rescue. His poop triggered it. Ugh.. I feel a lot better since I finally got sick, but I'm scared to eat.
> 
> Our newest rescue is 6 1/2 months old, deaf, and a pain in the butt. His two fosters didn't train him at all and decided to leave it to his future owner. He's a corgi queensland healer mix, and I now get to sign him up for private training classes.


I agree that "ignoring her" is easier said than done. Sorry about your new rescue. You have a lot of animals. Do you keep them all, or try to find homes for them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Morning sickness? What's that?!?! I have "*MOST OF THE DAY SICKNESS*!! I wake up feeling like I am going to hurl and sip ginger ale... Then I get up and try to do stuff and get hungry so I eat something then feel like total butt again and am back to the ginger ale. Hahaha! Be glad when this part is over! I took another test today to confirm because of how early I took my other tests and here was the results...


Nice lines! I had all-day sickness with DS too (although I didn't vomit--just felt nauseous). So far none with this pregnancy.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Your belly looks pretty solid, but you haven't "popped" yet. You are in great shape!
> 
> ...


We keep them all. There is nothing better than giving an animal a loving and stable home. Only 2 of my cats are rescues. The rest were from subsequent litters.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Kind of annoyed with my MIL, yet again. Last night our baby announcements came in the mail and DH called her up to confirm a couple of addresses. She decides to give him a lecture. "What if she miscarries? Why send announcements? What you're doing is tacky. Wait until she's big enough that you can't hide it anymore.." And to think, I thought she was being supportive a couple of weeks ago. This is the first pregnancy since Connor that any OB has been able to say I've had my highest HCG levels, great prog numbers, and everything else. And she has to step in and be a debbie downer. I'm beginning to think her "support" the last couple of weeks was faked and that she disapproves. I get that she couldn't have children and she adopted, but that's no reason to take feelings out on me. It's hard enough to keep me calm and balance my emotions as is. Sorry ladies, I'm angry and upset and DH thinks telling me to ignore her will work. Unfortunately, that's not how my mind works.


Sorry you have to deal with that. Why can't everyone just be joyous for the moment? Your baby is there so celebrate!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Oh *apeydef*... you and your early pg energy! Just kidding!
> 
> ...


Ummm you look great. I would frighten you.

I look 5 months pregnant, no joke. Fat layer + 3rd pregnancy= nice round solid baby bump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Awesome number
> 
> ...


Congrats on that sweet little life you are growing!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Morning sickness? What's that?!?! I have "*MOST OF THE DAY SICKNESS*!! I wake up feeling like I am going to hurl and sip ginger ale... Then I get up and try to do stuff and get hungry so I eat something then feel like total butt again and am back to the ginger ale. Hahaha! Be glad when this part is over! I took another test today to confirm because of how early I took my other tests and here was the results...


Im finally feeling better but mine was 24/7 too unless I was eating.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, I didn't have it this bad with my son.., oddly enough I could tell when it was coming. Now it's never ending it seems. Ughh


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

I didn't really have much nausea with my son, but I sure as heck did with my daughter. Wonder if there's a connection lol


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I didn't really have much nausea with my son, but I sure as heck did with my daughter. Wonder if there's a connection lol


I sure hope there's a connection! LOL!!! I'm already out numbered! SO has 3 boys and 1 girl! I would love to have a girl of my own that my DS could be protector over. I know that's exactly how he would act because of how he acted towards one particular girl in pre-k.
Honestly, I will be happy either way as long as the baby is healthy. ?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I have heard that girl babies cause their mamas to have more morning sickness because of the overall higher levels of female hormones (I think progesterone is the main hormone involved in morning sickness). It's not a perfect relationship though.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I have heard that girl babies cause their mamas to have more morning sickness because of the overall higher levels of female hormones (I think progesterone is the main hormone involved in morning sickness). It's not a perfect relationship though.


Yeah, I've heard that about MS. Also about having acne outbreaks. When I was pregnant with DS I had NO acne and this time I am breaking out every few days! It's not bad like horrible ugly pimples everywhere on my face but the few I am getting are the DEEP PAINFUL ones... Here's to crossing my fingers! Haha!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm almost 8 weeks and these past few days have been the real MS. I've felt nauseous prior to this, but nothing happened. When I was pregnant with my son, the MS was awful and so was the acne. I just want it to stay mild this time.

Did I mention my doctor wants me to not work at all this pregnancy? It's killing me because it takes away a lot of my purpose. He said we could address it during the second trimester, but no guarantee. Blah.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@dmariev so happy everything's looking good!
@innacircle I'm definitely not as in shape as you! I'm average weight. Could loose 10 lbs or so but not overweight! I never really show until I'm about 5 months! I think you are really going to start popping soon.
@@badwolf092087sorry about your rude MIL. I have one of those as well lol

AFM: no nausea yet! This is my 4th pregnancy. I always get nausea but have never thrown up. Last pregnancy with DS I was sick all the time! I so far have so real symptoms just some light dull achey cramps and some pressure in my....well you know! I have been trying to eat and drink a lot as I m also nursing still. He just turned 18 months so I started cutting back his feedings to morning nap and bed! ( and then the multiple times he wakes at night uggg) that will probably be last! I'm hoping he will be weaned when baby comes! I have no interest in tandem feeding.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> And please, DO NOT feel the need to apologize for 'over-sharing'. This goes for all of us. I mean really, we talk about our cervical mucous, symptom, everyone knows when we BD.... Is there really such a thing as 'over-sharing' here?!?


For real, yo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Here is my Little


Love it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I look 5 months pregnant, no joke. Fat layer + 3rd pregnancy= nice round solid baby bump.


Me, too, except fifth pregnancy.









AFM - okay, so re: morning sickness. Last pregnancy, I had a few days where I literally survived on just chicken bouillon (or however it's spelled), Jello, and saltine crackers. That was IT. And last night, I figured out that taking my vitamins on an empty stomach is a total no-no. I actually had a really terrible experience revisiting them on Sunday, and when I started to have that same feeling last night, I realized what I'd done and I was able to inhale some cheddar Pringles and keep everything down this time.

But, my biggest problem with morning sickness is that I also have stress incontinence that doesn't seem to get better no matter how many squats and/or Kegels I do, so if my bladder has anything in it at all, then I pee while throwing up.







Sometimes I have enough "warning" that I can go potty first and then I'm usually okay, or else I'll just wear a mama pad and change it afterwards. But that is mostly what led to the Jello/broth/saltines diet because I wanted to eat something that I KNEW would stay down, so I wouldn't have to wet myself.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@harmony96
Oh no! I can honestly say I haven't really ever peed myself while throwing up while pregnant. I have however gotten sick to the point I was sitting on the toilet to tinkle and vomit at the same time. Definitely no fun!

AFM, I got my pregnancy confirmed by the health dpt today. And just got something to eat and am SERIOUSLY regretting it! I feel SOOOO sick right now. Ginger ale here I come!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> @harmony96
> Oh no! I can honestly say I haven't really ever peed myself while throwing up while pregnant. I have however gotten sick to the point I was sitting on the toilet to tinkle and vomit at the same time. Definitely no fun!
> ...


Wow your morning sickness has come early! That's good high hormones.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

16 DPO: 627

19 DPO: 2891







for a doubling time of 32.65 hrs.

21 DPO: 5801 for a doubling time of just under 48 hours.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*NSmom* - Your numbers look solid. Yay!

As for the morning sickness issues... I feel for ya! However, if you weren't having any m/s you'd be worried.

In early pg there are two choices:

1) feel like crap

2) worry like crazy

----We just can't win!

*apeydef* - I'm like you in that I was plenty sick but never vomited. When does your m/s normally kick in? You prob have the whole process dialed by now!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> 16 DPO: 627
> 19 DPO: 2891
> ...


Yay!!! ?? That's awesome!!! So excited for you!!!

@apeydef I've been getting what I call "All day sickness" for the last 4 days now... I've had more ginger ale in the last 4 days than I have had soda in the last 3 months! I finally just bought a Sierra Mist! Hahaha! I didn't even eat but half of my sandwich I got! And it was super yummy! And of course because I didn't eat all of it my try is grumbling again... Haha! I can't win!

AFM, here is the test from the Health Dept. It practically appeared as soon as it was done. Yay for dark lines!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *NSmom* - Your numbers look solid. Yay!
> 
> ...


you would think I have it all down by now but I forget stuff lol and every pregnancy different. I probably get my morning sickness around 6-8 weeks? I really don't remember I just know I have never gotten it at 4 weeks around testing time. The tiredness always seeps in right away though. I have begun my daily pregnancy naps. My DD is in school and my DS still naps about 2-3 hrs mid-day so I'm lucky I can nap.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

DH got mad because I'm constantly hungry and our food budget went up. I'm sorry that eating for two caused that. Ugh. All this complaining and I looked at what he's spent on work on take out, and he could've paid for this week's groceries. I'm keeping my mood swings calm, but he's about to get it.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> DH got mad because I'm constantly hungry and our food budget went up. I'm sorry that eating for two caused that. Ugh. All this complaining and I looked at what he's spent on work on take out, and he could've paid for this week's groceries. I'm keeping my mood swings calm, but he's about to get it.


Get him girl! He has no right to complain because you are eating for two. What's his excuse?! Haha!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Get him girl! He has no right to complain because you are eating for two. What's his excuse?! Haha!


His excuse is that I've been too sick to make him breakfast and lunch for work, and he's too lazy. On top of that, some of the food I thought he cooked was delivery/take-out. He stole one from my playbook.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*badwolf* - I hate to say it but what a drag! Geez, your pg and the food budget is such a tiny issue in the grand scheme - especially since it doesn't have to be that way. Sounds like he needs to get his big boy britches on and start being prepared by planning ahead. My guess is he has no concept of how being pg can cause the craziest fatigue. I certainly wouldn't have before experiencing it myself. It takes a perfectly productive person and turns her into a vegetable. It's not choice and truthfully there's only so much that willpower can even do to try and overcome it for short periods of time. Hang in there!

*AFM:* Queen lazypants reporting in. I took out ground beef as well as chicken to thaw in prep for dinner (possible spaghetti or bbq chx). Now I'm too lazy to cook any of it so we're gonna go get some burgers! Oh well, try again tomorrow!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *badwolf* - I hate to say it but what a drag! Geez, your pg and the food budget is such a tiny issue in the grand scheme - especially since it doesn't have to be that way. Sounds like he needs to get his big boy britches on and start being prepared by planning ahead. My guess is he has no concept of how being pg can cause the craziest fatigue. I certainly wouldn't have before experiencing it myself. It takes a perfectly productive person and turns her into a vegetable. It's not choice and truthfully there's only so much that willpower can even do to try and overcome it for short periods of time. Hang in there!
> 
> *AFM:* Queen lazypants reporting in. I took out ground beef as well as chicken to thaw in prep for dinner (possible spaghetti or bbq chx). Now I'm too lazy to cook any of it so we're gonna go get some burgers! Oh well, try again tomorrow!


I've been making meatloaf for a week now. And homemade chicken noodle soup. Opps.

DH is trying to put his big boy pants on, but it's taking a little longer then expected. Next time he even says a thing, I'm just letting the waterworks go.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm almost 8 weeks and these past few days have been the real MS. I've felt nauseous prior to this, but nothing happened. When I was pregnant with my son, the MS was awful and so was the acne. I just want it to stay mild this time.
> 
> Did I mention my doctor wants me to not work at all this pregnancy? It's killing me because it takes away a lot of my purpose. He said we could address it during the second trimester, but no guarantee. Blah.


Wow, no work already? What do you do? Are you on medical leave?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> AFM: no nausea yet! This is my 4th pregnancy. I always get nausea but have never thrown up. Last pregnancy with DS I was sick all the time! I so far have so real symptoms just some light dull achey cramps and some pressure in my....well you know! I have been trying to eat and drink a lot as I m also nursing still. He just turned 18 months so I started cutting back his feedings to morning nap and bed! ( and then the multiple times he wakes at night uggg) that will probably be last! I'm hoping he will be weaned when baby comes! I have no interest in tandem feeding.


I threw up once when I was pregnant with DS... around 14 weeks when I was expecting the nausea to subside. It finally did around 15 weeks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> *NSmom* - Your numbers look solid. Yay!
> 
> ...


I am slightly worried about lack of morning sickness, but 1) it is still pretty early, and 2) I know that my hCG is high, despite lack of symptoms. Seriously, those first 2 numbers were so much higher than I was expecting. I know they are still within normal range, but they are venturing into the range of multiples.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> DH got mad because I'm constantly hungry and our food budget went up. I'm sorry that eating for two caused that. Ugh. All this complaining and I looked at what he's spent on work on take out, and he could've paid for this week's groceries. I'm keeping my mood swings calm, but he's about to get it.


It's pretty ridiculous for him to get mad about that. He's going to have to get used to spending more money with a baby on the way.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Wow, no work already? What do you do? Are you on medical leave?
> 
> ...


I'm a temp. So my work is 8-12 weeks at a time. He wants me to just relax and "take it easy." I don't know what that means but okay. My temp agency isn't happy but they have his letter.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@badwolf092087 Good luck and hope you can work at least a little while pregnant.

AFM, please pray for me. I have not been feeling the best. Been feeling like a Debbie downer.. Since I've become pregnant I have everyday felt slight cramping and whatnots down there and been getting what I've called all day sickness... Well, today I have felt absolutely NOTHING down there and only mildly sick. Like I feel queasy but not sick like I have been. It has me kind of freaked out since I recently had a MC. Thanks y'all.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> @badwolf092087 Good luck and hope you can work at least a little while pregnant.
> 
> AFM, please pray for me. I have not been feeling the best. Been feeling like a Debbie downer.. Since I've become pregnant I have everyday felt slight cramping and whatnots down there and been getting what I've called all day sickness... Well, today I have felt absolutely NOTHING down there and only mildly sick. Like I feel queasy but not sick like I have been. It has me kind of freaked out since I recently had a MC. Thanks y'all.


That's nothing to freak out over. Symptoms slow down and go MIA, then come back and sometimes worse. It's an annoying game that pregnancy plays. I've called my OB about the same thing daily. Did you schedule your first US yet? That usually helps put the mind at ease.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> That's nothing to freak out over. Symptoms slow down and go MIA, then come back and sometimes worse. It's an annoying game that pregnancy plays. I've called my OB about the same thing daily. Did you schedule your first US yet? That usually helps put the mind at ease.


Not really freaking out.. Just has me concerned. But I can't schedule my first US until my insurance gets straightened out which won't be for done for another 2 weeks... Ughhh. Lol


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

So here's a list of due dates that I'll put up on the initial thread once I get confirmation on a few:

innacircle: Aug 25

edubluv: Oct 16

harmony: Nov 25

badwolf: Nov 29

dmariev: Dec 2??? (this is est on O date - what would you like here?)

NSmom: Dec ____?????

apeydef: Dec 17

maofl: Dec 23


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> So here's a list of due dates that I'll put up on the initial thread once I get confirmation on a few:
> 
> ...


Thanks, innacircle! I'm going with Dec 17 based on my ovulation/conception date, but I think my doctor would say Dec 15 if he bothered to look it up by LMP. I prefer using later dates to help avoid induction. I know 2 days doesn't make much difference, but DS was "due" Dec 30 according to doctor, Jan 1 according to me, and he came on Jan 3. There is a chance that this one will come Dec 20, which is the date I "birthed" two of my miscarried babies.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> So here's a list of due dates that I'll put up on the initial thread once I get confirmation on a few:
> 
> ...


My date is correct. Though if you don't count the first two weeks like the doctors do, I'm thinking we might be December.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> My date is correct. Though if you don't count the first two weeks like the doctors do, I'm thinking we might be December.


I'll go out on a limb and say you'll be December!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

My due date is right! I had some pink blood today when I wiped after husband and I DTD! I'm about 75% it was from friction/irritation (sorry tmi) but I'm still worried now :/


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I had some pink blood today when I wiped after husband and I DTD! I'm about 75% it was from friction/irritation (sorry tmi) but I'm still worried now :/


*apeydef* - I think that is super normal for early on. I had one episode like that after exercise at around 5-6 weeks. It lasted a day and then was gone for good. Told doc about it and she wasn't worried one bit.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I went yo the bathroom a while later and nothing! I think I just maybe had a little cut or something, gross I know but it happens often but you never like to see blood when pregnant!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Btw how do I join a DDC? I can't post in mine and didn't know if I had to do something special!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*apeydef* - when you initially go into the DDC (from the main menu above) there will be a button that reads "join group" under the title to the right. Once you do that you can post.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> My due date is right! I had some pink blood today when I wiped after husband and I DTD! I'm about 75% it was from friction/irritation (sorry tmi) but I'm still worried now :/


I also had trace bleeding after DTD last weekend, but it wasn't much and it hasn't happened since, so I'm not worried. I think it is what you said and not actual spotting.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ooooooooh the gas pain. Ow ow ow. I have no idea what I ate to be hurting so bad right now.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Ooooooooh the gas pain. Ow ow ow. I have no idea what I ate to be hurting so bad right now.


I get that ALL the time now that I am pregnant. What sucks is being at your sons' baseball game/scrimmage and having to let it go and can't because no matter where you walk there are people around! Ughhh! *THAT* was painful! Haha! Hope yours doesn't stick around like mine has.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had the bad gas. But it's finally slowing down. Now I'm just constantly peeing, struggling to keep food down, craving things, and sleeping 14 hours a day.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha I have the bad gas too! But I also made that layered bean dip for dinner ! I have been peeing more than normal but nothing crazy yet. I need to drink more water with growing this little bean and breastfeeding!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Ladies, go buy some simethicone (Gas-X). It works wonders for that "so bloated I'm gonna pop" feeling. Also, taking care of that pressure eliminates a lot of heartburn. Highly recommend!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My sister mailed me a package for of two sets of the Proactiv Solution stuff. I would've preferred a box full of gas-x. This is the same sister who thinks what my doctor is saying is nonsense, thinks I should be back on my anxiety medication (even though it's not good for the baby), and that I should be allowed to smoke pot during my pregnancy. I don't in general. I'm not 15 anymore. Today is one of those days I'm thankful she lives in Virginia and I'm in CT...


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea no proactive while pregnant but I'll tell you what worked for me with my last. Just straight peroxide rubbed on with cotton morning and night.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

And btw why would she mail your proactive?? Lol that's kind if wierd!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not using it. She's pretty much gone total b*tch mode. Especially since the baby will stop us from flying out to her wedding. She has no common sense. When she saw my list of restrictions from the doctor, she almost tore it up. So she is not welcome for a while.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Ladies, go buy some simethicone (Gas-X). It works wonders for that "so bloated I'm gonna pop" feeling. Also, taking care of that pressure eliminates a lot of heartburn. Highly recommend!


That's EXACTLY what I told DH last night. He was laying in bed trying to sleep, and I was walking up and down to the bathroom, moaning, and I whined at one point, "I neeeeed some simethicoooooooone." lol I forgot what the "adult" version was called. I was all set to get some infant gas drops, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm not using it. She's pretty much gone total b*tch mode. Especially since the baby will stop us from flying out to her wedding. She has no common sense. When she saw my list of restrictions from the doctor, she almost tore it up. So she is not welcome for a while.


I wouldn't even use Proactiv while not pregnant. It's super, super harsh. (Although I did use it for a short time back in the day, and found that it didn't help me at all. Looking forward to my new face wash to arrive in the mail any day now.) And what did your sister think would happen if she tore up your restrictions list? All of a sudden they wouldn't exist anymore?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> That's EXACTLY what I told DH last night. He was laying in bed trying to sleep, and I was walking up and down to the bathroom, moaning, and I whined at one point, "I neeeeed some simethicoooooooone." lol I forgot what the "adult" version was called. I was all set to get some infant gas drops, lol.
> I wouldn't even use Proactiv while not pregnant. It's super, super harsh. (Although I did use it for a short time back in the day, and found that it didn't help me at all. Looking forward to my new face wash to arrive in the mail any day now.) And what did your sister think would happen if she tore up your restrictions list? All of a sudden they wouldn't exist anymore?


She told us to ignore the doctor and find a new one. Went on about how she smoked pot while pregnant with her daughter, ate red meat and fish, what pills she took, how my doctor must be fresh out of med school, etc etc. It's awful when your blood family can't listen just once, but the adopted family is all ears. I'll never understand.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Just sounds to me like your doc is cautious vs. being cavalier. I'd take that in a heartbeat.

My impression is that your sis is probably not well educated... to have such strong and pushy opinions. Those two things often go hand in hand. I have a niece like that. She's smart but a loser - and her opinions are HUGE. I ignore her completely as if she doesn't exist.

On the flip side, you do have positive/supportive ppl? That's fantastic. Certainly makes the stupid stuff easier to take!

We have the most minimal support structure. It could be bigger but I tossed the idiots a long time ago. Sounds gruff but I just don't need or want drama in my life when ppl constantly make bad choices.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@innacircle, I keep cutting people out. I don't cut family entirely out, but enough to not let them get to me anymore.

Today has been a drag and it's only 10:45am. At about 9:30, I started crying and haven't stopped. It started when my oldest dog headbutted my chin and it hurt, but then the movie I am watching has kept it going. And on top of that, I'm flying solo till almost 11 tonight. I hate DH's summer hours. 

We're probably giving up the newest adoption. He needs more attention than a newborn baby, and for the sake of my future child and this pup, he needs to be with someone who can give him the proper training and attention he needs. I give him what I can, but I sleep 16 hours a day now and DH can't handle the training by himself. It breaks my heart but it may need to happen. But who knows what my mood swings will say in 6 hours.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> @innacircle, I keep cutting people out. I don't cut family entirely out, but enough to not let them get to me anymore.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can do it with that many animals and a newborn. I lasted about a year with three dogs but finally gave two of them away. I had them since birth and they were 6 yo at the time but it was way. too. much. Even with the only dog we kept, who happens to be a really sweet10 yo pug, it still seems like too much. It sounds like you really love them. Giving one up may be hard but it's good you recognize you can't meet its needs and your own!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I don't know how you can do it with that many animals and a newborn. I lasted about a year with three dogs but finally gave two of them away. I had them since birth and they were 6 yo at the time but it was way. too. much. Even with the only dog we kept, who happens to be a really sweet10 yo pug, it still seems like too much. It sounds like you really love them. Giving one up may be hard but it's good you recognize you can't meet its needs and your own!


My animals are my life, and will be till they take their last breaths. My oldest rescue is so protective of me and has been keeping the deaf pup away from me. Both my babies recognize not to jump on me or stress me out, and little guy is just like "I don't care. I'm going to throw myself at you, walls, doors until you pay attention to me." He won't even stay in his crate and I trained him the same way as I did my other two. He just flat out refuses and destroyed a $100 crate. My husband is going to need to use something to bend the cage back in the places he bent it. Oh joy.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

That's why we have indoor/outdoor cats - can drop a pile of food and a trough of water in the garage and they're on autopilot. Don't get me wrong, I love animals and never met a stray that didn't become part of the family. We had 8 dogs in my teens bc of that... it was nuts! But for DH and me as a married couple who traveled extensively, the cats have been great due to their flexibility.

If we were stay-put kinda ppl I think we'd practically have a farm. We loved having goats at my parents' house... would def do that again. They have so much personality. Bahhhhhhh!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I had an "incredible growing and shrinking uterus" this morning, lol. Lydia was in the bed with me after DH went to work, and we both fell back asleep. While she was still resting, I woke up and rolled onto my back, then I started feeling my abdomen. I'm only 8 and a half weeks, but I felt my uterus VERY VERY prominently and VERY VERY high (like, almost all the way to my belly button!) I had to go to the bathroom, but not to the point of pain (i.e. I wasn't "overfull" or anything), so I stood up and went potty and then laid back down and tried to feel my uterus again, and this time it was GONE! lol. I can't believe that my little half-full bladder could push it up THAT high. Crazy.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I had an "incredible growing and shrinking uterus" this morning, lol. Lydia was in the bed with me after DH went to work, and we both fell back asleep. While she was still resting, I woke up and rolled onto my back, then I started feeling my abdomen. I'm only 8 and a half weeks, but I felt my uterus VERY VERY prominently and VERY VERY high (like, almost all the way to my belly button!) I had to go to the bathroom, but not to the point of pain (i.e. I wasn't "overfull" or anything), so I stood up and went potty and then laid back down and tried to feel my uterus again, and this time it was GONE! lol. I can't believe that my little half-full bladder could push it up THAT high. Crazy.


How exciting!!'


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I had an "incredible growing and shrinking uterus" this morning, lol. Lydia was in the bed with me after DH went to work, and we both fell back asleep. While she was still resting, I woke up and rolled onto my back, then I started feeling my abdomen. I'm only 8 and a half weeks, but I felt my uterus VERY VERY prominently and VERY VERY high (like, almost all the way to my belly button!) I had to go to the bathroom, but not to the point of pain (i.e. I wasn't "overfull" or anything), so I stood up and went potty and then laid back down and tried to feel my uterus again, and this time it was GONE! lol. I can't believe that my little half-full bladder could push it up THAT high. Crazy.


Me too


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I've had the bad gas. But it's finally slowing down. Now I'm just constantly peeing, struggling to keep food down, craving things, and sleeping 14 hours a day.


Sorry I've been gone today. I haven't felt the greatest all day.. No gas today but have had that horrible ALL DAY SICKNESS... Ugh!!! sorry your sister is being such a jerk. This is a time to be happy and relax a little while you can, not have to worry and stress about her. Hope it gets better.
AFM, I baked another cake... This one was for Easter at my late husbands' fathers' home. My son and I still spend Easter over there.
Well, for whatever reason it's not allowing me to upload the pictures guess I will later or in another post.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

There is the cake. It's a white chocolate cake with chocolate frosting.... Posted now because I woke up about 45 mins ago (2:45am) and can't go back to sleep. Ughhh


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the cake. I totally understand the insomnia. Because I knew DH needed to be asleep early, I fired myself awake all day and did lots of chores to make sure I'd pass right out. Tonight thru Tuesday night isn't going to be easy though. He's doing overnights so that is going to completely mess up my schedule. I can't sleep without him home... Joy.

Happy resurrection Sunday everyone! I have a two hour mass to prep for. And lectures from the church elders that I'm showing too early, eating too much or that there's twins in there.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

L
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Love the cake. I totally understand the insomnia. Because I knew DH needed to be asleep early, I fired myself awake all day and did lots of chores to make sure I'd pass right out. Tonight thru Tuesday night isn't going to be easy though. He's doing overnights so that is going to completely mess up my schedule. I can't sleep without him home... Joy.
> 
> Happy resurrection Sunday everyone! I have a two hour mass to prep for. And lectures from the church elders that I'm showing too early, eating too much or that there's twins in there.


lol don't you live everyone's opinions! My 5 yr old doesn't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm only 5.5 weeks. I have been bloated though along with gassy lol so today at church my stomach was a little round and with a dress on you could tell, obviously I'm not showing yet but she said mom your tummy looks pregnant. Again she had no idea yet!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> L
> lol don't you live everyone's opinions! My 5 yr old doesn't know I'm pregnant yet. I'm only 5.5 weeks. I have been bloated though along with gassy lol so today at church my stomach was a little round and with a dress on you could tell, obviously I'm not showing yet but she said mom your tummy looks pregnant. Again she had no idea yet!!


Oh that's great! I'm 8 weeks and they go on about how in their time, no one knew you were pregnant till you were 4-5 months. That's fantastic, I don't care lol. If the baby is making my tummy say feed me, I'm feeding it. If I'm tired, I'm going to sleep. And if people don't like the gas little one is causing me, they don't need to sit near me.

If I can get a decent belly pic later, I'll post it. My boobs have gotten HUGE! Like, boob job status looking.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Oh that's great! I'm 8 weeks and they go on about how in their time, no one knew you were pregnant till you were 4-5 months. That's fantastic, I don't care lol. If the baby is making my tummy say feed me, I'm feeding it. If I'm tired, I'm going to sleep. And if people don't like the gas little one is causing me, they don't need to sit near me.
> 
> If I can get a decent belly pic later, I'll post it. My boobs have gotten HUGE! Like, boob job status looking.


Y'all crack me up! I have finally calmed down on the gassy but I've had morning sickness which I call "All day sickness" since I was 3 weeks! It seriously sucks! I eat and get sick... Then I'm hungry again a little later and and bam! I'm sick again... Thankfully today I just felt really queasy at first before I left home to go to my late husbands dad's home for the festivities... None of them know to my knowledge but I think my FIL's girlfriend suspects because she very specifically asked me if I had any "news" to tell them... I was like no.... Haha! She of course was smiling so I don't think she'll mind too much. I'm more worried about how my late husbands father will react when I finally tell them. Problem is I live in such a small town that I'm sure someone from the hospital has already told them even though it breaks HIPPA.

Edit just because... Is it me or do you ladies also get a sudden surge of a jealous rage if another woman shows interest in your SO when pregnant? Normally I can ignore it and let it go because I know he is with me and no one else. I know he loves me and I love him. And we both love each other's children... I found out an employee of my SO's gave me a nasty look when I gave him a kiss bye the other day. At the time I was told I was like whatever... He's with me and not her so she'll have to get over that mess. But now that I have seen her again I have to fight the urge to claw her eyes out?! What is wrong with me??? Oh, btw... Her so called man is in jail (again for violating his probation). Am I losing my mind or is this just a hormone flare??


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> ... I'm not showing yet but she said mom your tummy looks pregnant.


and I thought this was the kind of smooth talking only husbands could do...









*maofl* - I don't get the same sensation you do about other women. Your hormones must be super strong! That must be such a trip to experience though, especially realizing what it is. Just say no to Jerry Springer!!!

*AFM:* The nursery room has been transformed. No furniture in there yet as we had a snafu with the carpet cleaner. DH decided to clean the carpet before installing anything and halfway through the machine belched out a ginormous spot of rust chunks and rusty water. He ended up running to the store to rent a machine to clean up the mess and it took 2 extra treatments/cleanings to get out the stupid rust stains. What an unexpected setback!

Here's a set of pics of the walls at least so you guys know what the color and moldings/trim look like. We're really happy with the outcome.

 

Unfortunately I don't have great compare photos for these shots. The room used to be a dark red Ralph Lauren "burnished leather" color (below). It had no bead board/chair rail or window casing, and the baseboard was extremely basic builder grade.

This "before" shot is of the closet, bathroom and entryway wall, which is the wall we didn't finish yet (DH will get to the closet when we're done painting the next room) so that's why I didn't take a comparable pic. Regardless, you can see that the change is pretty drastic!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> and I thought this was the kind of smooth talking only husbands could do...
> 
> ...


Hahaha! NO JERRY FOR ME! I've never been friends with a bunch of girls... When you get a bunch of girls together they get catty. But I do know to keep my emotions in check.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh wow, that IS a huge change!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Harmony96 you are still breastfeeding right? Have you been getting a burning sensation when you let down? My breasts aren't that tender but the let down has been uncomfortable.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, @apeydef, that is normal. I had that during my pregnancy 18 months ago and it is starting to happen again now.

Overall, I have been feeling off for the past few days. First hungry, then (after I eat) so full I am going to burst, and with waves of nausea and now I'm just feeling like my brain is in a fog. I guess pregnancy is catching up to me at 6 weeks. I'm waiting to hear when I will have my ultrasound.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> @Harmony96 you are still breastfeeding right? Have you been getting a burning sensation when you let down? My breasts aren't that tender but the let down has been uncomfortable.


The only feeling I have during letdown is in the very early months of nursing a newborn, and it feels like a huge cramp in my whole breast. Right now, in the past few days, I've had a bit of nipple pain while nursing, which is what I've had with nursing while pregnant before.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My first appointment is coming up on Thursday, and I dreamed last night that the MW found two heartbeats (and it was definitely two and not an original and an echo, b/c the rates were different). When I listened a week or so ago, I only heard one, but I wasn't even 8 weeks yet. I think it's just one baby since I'm the least sick I've been with any of my pregnancies (and isn't double the babies supposed to be double the symptoms) and I'm not bigger than I've been with the other kids. But the dreams still make me wonder. And of course it doesn't help that DD quite vocally hopes for twin baby girls, several times a day.







:


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> My first appointment is coming up on Thursday, and I dreamed last night that the MW found two heartbeats (and it was definitely two and not an original and an echo, b/c the rates were different). When I listened a week or so ago, I only heard one, but I wasn't even 8 weeks yet. I think it's just one baby since I'm the least sick I've been with any of my pregnancies (and isn't double the babies supposed to be double the symptoms) and I'm not bigger than I've been with the other kids. But the dreams still make me wonder. And of course it doesn't help that DD quite vocally hopes for twin baby girls, several times a day.
> 
> ...


Yes I think you have more nausea bc of more hormones, but who knows. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow and no sickness yet. I do have the pulling and straining down below though.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh but I have been extremely tired!!!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes! Ditto the tired. About to take a nap myself.









I also had another instance of pregnancy brain the other day. We live in Texas, and it's bluebonnet season right now. The other day, DH and I were driving around and passed a field that was exceptionally bright and full. I blurted out, "Oh! Look at all the pretty blueberries!"

Oops.

DH is still laughing at me several days later.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Yes! Ditto the tired. About to take a nap myself.
> 
> ...


I feel you on that one! Earlier I said something about setting the fire on kitchen! Duhhhh.

Anyone ever turn into a nervous nelly because *ALL* of your symptoms disappeared for a few days to a week? It's been two days since ANY symptoms at all and I'm turning into a nervous nelly (like feeling the need to POAS nervous) haha!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I feel you on that one! Earlier I said something about setting the fire on kitchen! Duhhhh.
> 
> Anyone ever turn into a nervous nelly because *ALL* of your symptoms disappeared for a few days to a week? It's been two days since ANY symptoms at all and I'm turning into a nervous nelly (like feeling the need to POAS nervous) haha!


That would be me this week. But then I'll get the littlest sign that the baby is still in there. Heartburn or ugly gas. Or the waterworks start. Everyone says to enjoy these slow days and symptom free days. I'm a worry wart tho.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> That would be me this week. But then I'll get the littlest sign that the baby is still in there. Heartburn or ugly gas. Or the waterworks start. Everyone says to enjoy these slow days and symptom free days. I'm a worry wart tho.


Glad to know I'm not the only one! Haha! It's been way too long since I had My DS and I had that miscarriage in December so that just makes me even more of a worry wart.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok worried bc I ate that tostitoes queso dip in a jar and looked after and it doesn't say it's pasteurized. The stuff is so processed though I find it hard to believe it's not. What do you guys think?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*apeydef* - don't sweat it. At all.

I looked up all that listeria biz on the CDC website and the issue with cheeses is soft mexican cheeses, like the kind that true Hispanics eat. Not what most people would run across without going to an authentic Mexican market.

Also, I have eaten my fair share of Tostitos Queso as part of nacho dinner on many occasions during pg. A-OK!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that's how we make our nachos. DH likes to use the queso instead if regular melted cheese. Thanks!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

The most "common" cheeses you have to worry about are Brie, Gorgonzola, and Gouda. Other than that, there isn't too many others I can think of that people rush to buy. I'm a cheese fanatic, so it breaks my heart to cut our favorites.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I wasn't worried bc it was a cheese purser but because it didn't say it was pasteurized.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

There's my bloated bump. It might not look like much, but my stomach was flat. The shirt and pants I'm wearing are suffocating the bump and boobs right now. Ughhh.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Like your tattoo 😄


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Like your tattoo ?


Thanks. It's one of many.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Thanks. It's one of many.


I have 3 myself. A giant lotus on my back. A shooting star on my inner right wrist. And the word "believe" on the inside of my left ankle that matches what my other two sisters have. I want at least 2 more but it will have to wait a while. Lol


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I have 3 myself. A giant lotus on my back. A shooting star on my inner right wrist. And the word "believe" on the inside of my left ankle that matches what my other two sisters have. I want at least 2 more but it will have to wait a while. Lol


Each lower arm of mine is a half sleeve. My thighs are a work in progress now on hold due to the baby. I have my chest piece. And a few different on my back. I'm far from done and even though my ob said it's okay to do more work once second trimester hits but I'm hesitant.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> My first appointment is coming up on Thursday, and I dreamed last night that the MW found two heartbeats (and it was definitely two and not an original and an echo, b/c the rates were different). When I listened a week or so ago, I only heard one, but I wasn't even 8 weeks yet. I think it's just one baby since I'm the least sick I've been with any of my pregnancies (and isn't double the babies supposed to be double the symptoms) and I'm not bigger than I've been with the other kids. But the dreams still make me wonder. And of course it doesn't help that DD quite vocally hopes for twin baby girls, several times a day.
> 
> ...


I have these thoughts too. I don't believe I am sick enough for twins, but my HCG level was quite high and twins do run in my family and I had a dream years ago about twin baby boys. At the time, I dreamed that my mother had them, but when I spoke to her, she said, "My baby days are over. They must have been your babies." And since I have had two losses in the past 18 months, I guess it would make sense to have 2 rainbow babies. But this will be my last pregnancy (as long as all goes well) and we really are only prepared for one more at this time.

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Each lower arm of mine is a half sleeve. My thighs are a work in progress now on hold due to the baby. I have my chest piece. And a few different on my back. I'm far from done and even though my ob said it's okay to do more work once second trimester hits but I'm hesitant.


They can tell me it's safe all they want to.... Doesn't mean I'd do it. Besides that most places wont tattoo you if you're pregnant.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> They can tell me it's safe all they want to.... Doesn't mean I'd do it. Besides that most places wont tattoo you if you're pregnant.


My artist and I have been friends for 12+ years, so he said it is up to me. If I feel at ease with adding something small, maybe. Or I'll just start saving now for a big project after the baby is born. Be my "treat" for after everything.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm six weeks today. Had a tad bit of nausea today. Kinda glad though bc I was starting to worry lol? I will probably set up my appt in about two weeks, when I'm 8 weeks along. Starting to feel real but I know I'm not out of the woods yet, especially since my mc was on the day I was 12 weeks along. DS had croup last night and then this morning was fine! So glad!! I prayed and he was healed







I took him for a checkup today though bc he had croup in October and ended up in the hospital. Dr said he sounded fine but have me a script for steroids to fill and have on hand just in case!

Badwolf I know how you feel with the bloated tummy! I feel the same and I need to get my eating and exercise in control!! I only gained 30 lbs last pregnancy and it all fell right off after I have birth so I plan on doing the same this time around. I hope to gain even less. I'm so so happy everything is going good for you!!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Harmony96 good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Badwolf I know how you feel with the bloated tummy! I feel the same and I need to get my eating and exercise in control!! I only gained 30 lbs last pregnancy and it all fell right off after I have birth so I plan on doing the same this time around. I hope to gain even less. I'm so so happy everything is going good for you!!!


So glad you're here!!! I unfortunately can't do my regular exercises because of stupid strict orders. I have a hip issue and the physical therapy for that alone makes things complicated. Once it feels better, back to yoga for me (hopefully). I have another ultrasound in a week, so I'll know what the current weight gain is.

Aside from the MS, how are you feeling? Getting rest, have an appetite, mood swings, yada yada?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> So glad you're here!!! I unfortunately can't do my regular exercises because of stupid strict orders. I have a hip issue and the physical therapy for that alone makes things complicated. Once it feels better, back to yoga for me (hopefully). I have another ultrasound in a week, so I'll know what the current weight gain is.
> 
> Aside from the MS, how are you feeling? Getting rest, have an appetite, mood swings, yada yada?


Just started feeling yucky today. I have been extremely tired though. DS takes a 2-3 hr nap so I've been getting an hour or two nap in too. I've been like this through every pregnancy, naps are a must to make it through the day!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Just started feeling yucky today. I have been extremely tired though. DS takes a 2-3 hr nap so I've been getting an hour or two nap in too. I've been like this through every pregnancy, naps are a must to make it through the day!


My napping has slowed down. Today is a super energy day compared to other days. I'm also trying to force myself awake all day so I can actually sleep at night. With DH doing overnights this week and now possibly next week, I need to get a handle on this. Ginger ale has become my best friend today. It's calmed down all puking moments.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I may have to walk the kids up to the party store by my house and get some ginger ale for tonight


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Omg I just ran into a door knob right in my stomach! Really hard. Luckily I think it was too far up to be where my uterus is right now! It was kinda low but not quite in my pelvic area! It hurt so bad!!! Why do these things only happen when pregnant lol


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

You. Guys. Guess what we saw on our porch when we got home tonight??? A TARANTULA!!!! It was the coolest thing ever. I've seen ones in "captivity" before but never one just out in the (relative) wild. My poor kids, though. Between that and the junebugs, they were terrified and frozen and didn't even want to walk to the front door under their own power, asking DH to carry them in, lol. (He declined, and they made it inside the house unscathed anyway.) One of the junebugs had landed right on B's hand and he didn't realize what it was, and opened his hand to see what was there, and then screamed and ran, lol. I don't blame them, though. I used to have the same reaction until I finally got up the nerve to hold one in my hand once. Then I couldn't stop laughing with the release of all that fear and tension.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My husband had a raccoon jump into his truck at work. That's a rarity around here.

I woke up with severe nausea and don't want to move now. Intuition is finally beginning to say boy. I'll take it. Haha. Watch me be wrong.

A long time friend of mine gave birth yesterday to a beautiful baby girl. She went into labor on time and had a less than 12 hour labor. Her boys finally have their sister they asked for. Makes me so happy.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> 
> 
> There's my bloated bump. It might not look like much, but my stomach was flat. The shirt and pants I'm wearing are suffocating the bump and boobs right now. Ughhh.


you're belly is so cute! How many weeks are you?


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

The nausea this morning is pretty bad. I had a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich on toast that I made at home this morning with some water. Then I snacked on some almonds while in traffic on the way into the office and yet I still feel like crazy. It's waves of nausea. Ugh.

We finally told the in-laws last night and they are over the moon. We aren't sharing the news with the rest of our families until some time in late May or beginning of June. I really want to wait until I'm 14 weeks but I'm pretty sure after my first appointment, I'm going to spill the beans LOL


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> you're belly is so cute! How many weeks are you?


8w5d. And that photo does no justice on the boobs. They pop out of everything. People who don't know about the pregnancy asked me who did my boob job.

After our first US, I couldn't keep my mouth shut. The important people know and than some. My MIL told us we were tacky for saying anything now. Whatever. I have a heartbeat and less than 2% chance of mid carrying and I am happy!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> The nausea this morning is pretty bad. I had a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich on toast that I made at home this morning with some water. Then I snacked on some almonds while in traffic on the way into the office and yet I still feel like crazy. It's waves of nausea. Ugh.
> 
> We finally told the in-laws last night and they are over the moon. We aren't sharing the news with the rest of our families until some time in late May or beginning of June. I really want to wait until I'm 14 weeks but I'm pretty sure after my first appointment, I'm going to spill the beans LOL


Hey lady!!!! Just noticed you joined us here!!! Congrats!!!! What's your EDD?


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

Ladies, I *will* add the EDDs one of these days! Right now I'm goofing off in Los Angeles though so I'm guessing it'll be after I get back some time next week.

Welcome NaturallyMo! So glad you could join us. I wonder about that bacon... definitely didn't set well with me during the 1st trimester.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Ladies, I *will* add the EDDs one of these days! Right now I'm goofing off in Los Angeles though so I'm guessing it'll be after I get back some time next week.
> 
> Welcome NaturallyMo! So glad you could join us. I wonder about that bacon... definitely didn't set well with me during the 1st trimester.


If you need help keeping up with the DDC, shoot me a message. I'm home 90% of the day and can help out if you need it.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been tired lately. I have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning, I try to sneak afternoon naps when I can (difficult when working full time), and I lie on the couch in the evenings, not wanting to move more than I have to. DH does not understand why. I said it is because I am pregnant. He said, "But other women get pregnant too and they don't become useless." What do you think?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I have been tired lately. I have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning, I try to sneak afternoon naps when I can (difficult when working full time), and I lie on the couch in the evenings, not wanting to move more than I have to. DH does not understand why. I said it is because I am pregnant. He said, "But other women get pregnant too and they don't become useless." What do you think?


I would probably grab a shoe and throw it at him. And tell him that a lot of women have a first trimester that does put them out of commission. And if he doesn't understand, throw a few pregnancy books at him.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innacircle*
> 
> Ladies, I *will* add the EDDs one of these days! Right now I'm goofing off in Los Angeles though so I'm guessing it'll be after I get back some time next week.
> 
> Welcome NaturallyMo! So glad you could join us. I wonder about that bacon... definitely didn't set well with me during the 1st trimester.


Maybe a new thread could be started. Other threads go month-to-month. That way, the responsibility of thread-keeping can be for a more manageable term.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I would probably grab a shoe and throw it at him. And tell him that a lot of women have a first trimester that does put them out of commission. And if he doesn't understand, throw a few pregnancy books at him.










I'll see what I can reach from the couch when I get home tonight.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I have been tired lately. I have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning, I try to sneak afternoon naps when I can (difficult when working full time), and I lie on the couch in the evenings, not wanting to move more than I have to. DH does not understand why. I said it is because I am pregnant. He said, "But other women get pregnant too and they don't become useless." What do you think?


DH is being insensitive and just plain mean to say that to you. He just doesn't see these other pregnant women when they are so exhausted they need to rest. Hope he gets more supportive...

AFM, I've been a worry wart as the only symptom I have had lately is being so tired today and queasy... Other than today I have had NO symptoms the last 3 days... Has me nervous.
Ohhhh! So I have a craving for a grilled cheese... What kind of cheese would you recommend I make it with since I can't have certain cheeses... And what kind of bread?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my slip on shoe and threw it at DH when he complained dishes weren't done and clothes not dried. And then I made him read this book.. it helped.

http://www.amazon.com/Pregnancy-Sucks-Men-miracle-miserable/dp/1440526788/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398360577&sr=8-1&keywords=pregnancy+sucks+for+men


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> DH is being insensitive and just plain mean to say that to you. He just doesn't see these other pregnant women when they are so exhausted they need to rest. Hope he gets more supportive...
> 
> ...


Potato bread! And regular white american cheese. If you can stomach it, throw a tomato slice in there. It's one of the few things I can stomach at the moment.

Don't worry about the symptoms! You're right there with me and the disappearing symptoms. Be thankful for the slow days, and come on here if you begin freaking out. The only time you really need to is if you're bleeding or cramping badly. Or a bad fever. No worrying, hun! (Coming from the other worry wart)


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Potato bread! And regular white american cheese. If you can stomach it, throw a tomato slice in there. It's one of the few things I can stomach at the moment.
> 
> Don't worry about the symptoms! You're right there with me and the disappearing symptoms. Be thankful for the slow days, and come on here if you begin freaking out. The only time you really need to is if you're bleeding or cramping badly. Or a bad fever. No worrying, hun! (Coming from the other worry wart)


Potato bread I LOVE! Wonder if it will crunch though like I am wanting... It's bad. I'm laying here in bed and someone posted about a $100 grilled cheese and then on The Chew they made an Italian styled Cuban! Ughhh i want the cheesey gooe-ness of a grilled cheese but the crunchy bread of the Cuban...
As for my wartiness... Haha! I can't help but be scared because how STRONG my symptoms were as early as 4 weeks. I still have been breaking out though.. I'm all pimpley.. Yuck!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> DH is being insensitive and just plain mean to say that to you. He just doesn't see these other pregnant women when they are so exhausted they need to rest. Hope he gets more supportive...


I think you are right about him not seeing other pregnant women in the evenings. He only sees them for short periods of time.

I figured I wasn't the only woman who felt this way. I'll let him know that other pregnant women agree that it is tiring. Thanks!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Potato bread I LOVE! Wonder if it will crunch though like I am wanting... It's bad. I'm laying here in bed and someone posted about a $100 grilled cheese and then on The Chew they made an Italian styled Cuban! Ughhh i want the cheesey gooe-ness of a grilled cheese but the crunchy bread of the Cuban...
> As for my wartiness... Haha! I can't help but be scared because how STRONG my symptoms were as early as 4 weeks. I still have been breaking out though.. I'm all pimpley.. Yuck!


I can't eat potato bread or processed cheese, but I say eat whatever bread and cheese combination works for you. Cheddar would be my preference.

Believe it or not, my skin has cleared up during this pregnancy. It has been terrible for the past year and a half thanks to my previous pregnancies, miscarriages, and hormonal imbalances, and now it is clearing up! I am definitely thinking that I am carrying a boy based on my symptoms.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I can't eat potato bread or processed cheese, but I say eat whatever bread and cheese combination works for you. Cheddar would be my preference.
> 
> Believe it or not, my skin has cleared up during this pregnancy. It has been terrible for the past year and a half thanks to my previous pregnancies, miscarriages, and hormonal imbalances, and now it is clearing up! I am definitely thinking that I am carrying a boy based on my symptoms.


Yeah, when I was pregnant with my son I NEVER broke out! Now I have a nasty pimple on my cheek, temple, chin, just left of my nose, on the tip of my nostril, at the top of my neck... It's ALL OVER! If that means it's a girl... GREAT! lol!
I have done good though and not gone to buy more POAS tests since my other symptoms have subsequently disappeared. Lol


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Yeah, when I was pregnant with my son I NEVER broke out! Now I have a nasty pimple on my cheek, temple, chin, just left of my nose, on the tip of my nostril, at the top of my neck... It's ALL OVER! If that means it's a girl... GREAT! lol!
> I have done good though and not gone to buy more POAS tests since my other symptoms have subsequently disappeared. Lol


I'm getting pimples on my neck, behind my ears, bottom of my chin, and my thighs. And I can't use anything for it! You ladies have any remedies for it?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay, since we are talking about what the husband shouldn't do or say, here's a list for them to follow! Particularly your DH @NSmomtobe

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mikespohr/things-you-should-never-say-to-your-partner-when-shes-pre?bffb

Facebook conveniently had this waiting for me. How nice of them.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Okay, since we are talking about what the husband shouldn't do or say, here's a list for them to follow! Particularly your DH @NSmomtobe
> 
> ...


Nice!!!
Soo... When I went to pick up DS from school we then went to Publix and I got my potato bread and also grabbed some provolone and Munster cheese along with a small wedge of Havarti. I did make sure that all were pasteurized... Now to make my sammich!!!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey everyone. I've been trying to keep up, but not posting because I've felt absolutely awful! Worse symptoms I've ever had! Bought maternity clothes today. So pricey!
On my phone now, will try to do personals later.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been trying to keep up, but not posting because I've felt absolutely awful! Worse symptoms I've ever had! Bought maternity clothes today. So pricey!
> On my phone now, will try to do personals later.


Miss your posts! Feel better. <3


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm getting pimples on my neck, behind my ears, bottom of my chin, and my thighs. And I can't use anything for it! You ladies have any remedies for it?


Peroxide. I had horrible acne with my last pregnancy and finally just started using peroxide as a astringent and it cleared up!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@dmarievhope you feel better soon!

Ok me on the other hand! No nausea, no an me nothing!!!! I don't even feel pregnant except the fact that most of the day in lethargic! ? I do have some strong smells going. Certain foods smell disgusting! I don't know why I have no nausea. Makes me worry my hcg levels are low. I almost bought a test yesterday but I've seen how testing has drove some women on hear crazy with worry so I didn't. I just figure I'll know when I go to my appt. within the next month.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> @dmarievhope you feel better soon!
> 
> Ok me on the other hand! No nausea, no an me nothing!!!! I don't even feel pregnant except the fact that most of the day in lethargic! ? I do have some strong smells going. Certain foods smell disgusting! I don't know why I have no nausea. Makes me worry my hcg levels are low. I almost bought a test yesterday but I've seen how testing has drove some women on hear crazy with worry so I didn't. I just figure I'll know when I go to my appt. within the next month.


Be glad ya don't have the nausea... I had it super strong and then NOTHING. Today I felt like total poo... The POAS thing I have an issue with doing that. I may go buy a new one tomorrow just to put my mind at ease because tomorrow is the same day I had my MC in December. 5w6d... Have an appt Thursday to get my insurance set up and taken care of so I can get an appt with my OB.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I had it really bad last pregnancy and all day long the whole pregnancy! So now I'm like what's going on? Have I mentioned I have big babies?! Lol first 8 lbs 14.5 oz,2nd 9.5 lbs. if I keep trended this was my next will be 10.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I had it really bad last pregnancy and all day long the whole pregnancy! So now I'm like what's going on? Have I mentioned I have big babies?! Lol first 8 lbs 14.5 oz,2nd 9.5 lbs. if I keep trended this was my next will be 10.


Yeah those are big babies! Lol! I know the feeling though. My son was 9lb 4oz and 19" long. He didn't stay that way either! In his first month he gained 4lbs and 4"! He went from 9lb4oz and 19" to 13lbs and 23" in ONE MONTH! I still have an issue of keeping him in clothes that fit because he's only 8 and already 4'7"! Haha


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm getting pimples on my neck, behind my ears, bottom of my chin, and my thighs. And I can't use anything for it! You ladies have any remedies for it?


I have had a HUGE one on my temple for MONTHS and I put honey and cinnamon on it for 15 min every night for a while. It wasn't as gross as I thought it would be (wiped off easily with a wet cloth) and it seemed to help, but I I guess it didn't really since it stayed around for months. It's finally going away now (but it is still a different colour than the rest of my skin).

DH and I got into another fight yesterday because I came home hungry and cranky. He said that was unacceptable and that I should have eaten a snack before coming home. I told him I did, but I was hungry anyway. Then, rather than blowing up at him, I waited until DS was in bed and then we talked. I told him I have not been feeling supported in this pregnancy. He said he is trying to be supportive but he is going through stuff too. Apparently, he has not been sleeping well lately, so he has also been tired, and he is under a lot of stress at work, and every time he picks up DS from day care (which is most of the time, since I work further away and often have appts after work), he gets a report of all his bad behaviours, which makes him feel like a terrible parent. I guess his message was, "Just because you are miserable doesn't mean that I am not miserable too." So I guess we are on the same page now. I think it helped him to talk about his feelings.

Now where is @Harmony96? Didn't you have an appointment yesterday?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I need a lot of prayers. So yesterday, I found out that our van needs almost $1K of repairs. We also had our first prenatal appointment and found out that we would have to pay for the entire birth (our most expensive out-of-pocket birth so far) up front and then be reimbursed for part of it later after CCM processes the bills. We obviously didn't plan for either of these expenses, and the numbers are just not adding up at all for us to be able to make ends meet between now and October.

The only variable right now is my work, but the transcription is a catch-22 is that during a time when I need to be working as much as I can, of course I'm in the middle of first-trimester exhaustion that hits me like a Mack truck every pregnancy. My most ideal working hours are while the kids are asleep, but then when they're sleeping, that's all I want to be doing, too. And then never mind that we've been here for five weeks and still have more stuff in boxes than out of boxes. I don't even know where over half of my maternity clothes are.

It didn't take long for the stress of the situation to show up in my dreams. I had a very real-seeming dream last night that I lost the baby. The images I saw and the emotions I felt in the dream were VERY VERY real. And while still dreaming, I even came on here to post about it, and mentioned that "at least I wouldn't have to worry about that bill now."

Trying to think happy thoughts and count blessings now.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I need a lot of prayers. So yesterday, I found out that our van needs almost $1K of repairs. We also had our first prenatal appointment and found out that we would have to pay for the entire birth (our most expensive out-of-pocket birth so far) up front and then be reimbursed for part of it later after CCM processes the bills. We obviously didn't plan for either of these expenses, and the numbers are just not adding up at all for us to be able to make ends meet between now and October.
> 
> ...


Everything is going to be fine. Is there any way to take a long term loan of some sort? Or some kind of medical assistance program? I hope you get all the help you need. I hate suggesting this, but as a last resort, is there a family member who would be willing to help out? Fingers crossed for you.

Also, ignore the vivid dream. Remember this. Whenever we have something bothering us or we are worried about things, they always lurk into our dreams and make us paranoid. Don't overthink it. <3


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Strong prayers coming!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I need a lot of prayers. So yesterday, I found out that our van needs almost $1K of repairs. We also had our first prenatal appointment and found out that we would have to pay for the entire birth (our most expensive out-of-pocket birth so far) up front and then be reimbursed for part of it later after CCM processes the bills. We obviously didn't plan for either of these expenses, and the numbers are just not adding up at all for us to be able to make ends meet between now and October.
> 
> ...


So sorry you are going through all this. I know how stressful things can get when you have bills and no money to pay them. Just remember if God puts you in it He will see you through it. He never gives is more than we can handle. Even if we don't see the light at the end of the tunnel we know it's there because He will never leave us.
I say this from experience because 11 days before my 27th birthday my husband of 2 1/2 years took his life. At the time, I had a house payment to make, a car payment, electric bill, daycare, house and car insurance... All those bill and only had $14 (yep, that's typed right), in our checking account. I was devestated! I'd lost my love, my high school sweetheart just days before my birthday and had NO money... But with the Grace of God I was able to get through it all. I have an amazing boyfriend/fiancé (we have decided we are getting married after his youngest who is 6 is out of the house because it would hurt us financially to do so before) whom I love as well as his kids and he loves me and my son. We are excited to be pregnant so we are all one big Brady Bunch family. Lol! I have been so nervous about this pregnancy due to the miscarriage I had in December that I made him buy me another POAS test just a little bit ago! Today is 5w6d that I am pregnant and that is the same as when I lost the baby in December. So I took the test a minute ago and BAM! It popped a positive before I even could pop the cap back on it! Haha


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> So sorry you are going through all this. I know how stressful things can get when you have bills and no money to pay them. Just remember if God puts you in it He will see you through it. He never gives is more than we can handle. Even if we don't see the light at the end of the tunnel we know it's there because He will never leave us.
> I say this from experience because 11 days before my 27th birthday my husband of 2 1/2 years took his life. At the time, I had a house payment to make, a car payment, electric bill, daycare, house and car insurance... All those bill and only had $14 (yep, that's typed right), in our checking account. I was devestated! I'd lost my love, my high school sweetheart just days before my birthday and had NO money... But with the Grace of God I was able to get through it all. I have an amazing boyfriend/fiancé (we have decided we are getting married after his youngest who is 6 is out of the house because it would hurt us financially to do so before) whom I love as well as his kids and he loves me and my son. We are excited to be pregnant so we are all one big Brady Bunch family. Lol! I have been so nervous about this pregnancy due to the miscarriage I had in December that I made him buy me another POAS test just a little bit ago! Today is 5w6d that I am pregnant and that is the same as when I lost the baby in December. So I took the test a minute ago and BAM! It popped a positive before I even could pop the cap back on it! Haha


I said a couple of nights ago that I need to go get an ultrasound or pee on a stick for peace of mind. Funny enough, my OB is making me wait till my appointment on the 30th and my husband hid my debit card. And all that's left in my envelope of Wondfos are ovulation tests. He said if I need proof, he will write down everything I eat, each time I wake up in the middle of the night to pee, think I need to puke, or drink half a gallon of OJ, and several other things. Low and behold, my little one is making me hungry at 3am now instead of 5am, we spend an average of about $20 on oj a week, and what I'm eating is everything I swore off 2 years ago. So I have no grounds to try anything, lol.

My friend who just had her daughter a couple of days ago said this pregnancy was going to be strong, and that he is going to be her daughter's first boyfriend. And all she could say was, "Trust me on this."


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi there all







I'm cautious to join......







and may watch for a while if that's okay

But overly excited at the same time as we just found out we are pregnant this morning.

I am four weeks today & this is our first....







I am 23 & we have been trying since October 2013


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I am just so happy!!! Wow this thread has been becoming quite active!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Hi there all
> 
> ...


Hello! Welcome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome, Kita!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hiya Kita4! Welcome to the club 😁


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Found this and thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm.so.sleepy. Did I also mention that my allergies suck and I'm ready to go to bed bed despite waking up from a 3 hour nap?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I hear ya. I have an allergy sore throat. With my last pregnancy my dr told me I can take Claritin. I don't like taking meds but I've been miserable!! So I went in my cabinet and it just expired last month. I took some Tylenol instead and that eased my throat enough to sleep well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My allergies have been awful and I'm not allowed to take anything yet. My OB wants me medication free during the first trimester. So 3 weeks left of that. Anytime I get super stuffy, I'm suppose to do the head over boiling pot method. I dislike doing it.

I slept for 12 hours last night. My exhaustion is kicking in again. Almost missed dinner. Oops. I keep waking up at 3am hungry, but I don't want to get in the habit of eating then. Ugh anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I hear ya. I have an allergy sore throat. With my last pregnancy my dr told me I can take Claritin. I don't like taking meds but I've been miserable!! So I went in my cabinet and it just expired last month. I took some Tylenol instead and that eased my throat enough to sleep well.


If it was only a month out of date, I would have still taken it. When drugs are made, they're tested for potency for that time frame, and 99% of the ones out there are still fine to take even several months after expiration. I wouldn't make a regular habit of it, but in a pinch when there's nothing else available, it could still give relief.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I slept for 12 hours last night. My exhaustion is kicking in again. Almost missed dinner. Oops. I keep waking up at 3am hungry, but I don't want to get in the habit of eating then. Ugh anyone else having that issue?


Can you keep a couple of very light snacks for that time? Like, carrot sticks and hummus, something like that? Then just nibble like 2-3 carrot sticks and go back to sleep. Enough to take the edge of the hunger off. In the middle of the night it doesn't have to be a full meal.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Can you keep a couple of very light snacks for that time? Like, carrot sticks and hummus, something like that? Then just nibble like 2-3 carrot sticks and go back to sleep. Enough to take the edge of the hunger off. In the middle of the night it doesn't have to be a full meal.


I was considering keeping crackers in my room for when it happens. My only problem is, I feel like I won't be able to go back to sleep if I've eaten. That's my biggest concern.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I was considering keeping crackers in my room for when it happens. My only problem is, I feel like I won't be able to go back to sleep if I've eaten. That's my biggest concern.


I have the opposite effect. If i wake up hungry I can't sleep until I take a bite. Even just a few crackers. Don't turn on the light or anything, just shove them in your face and roll over.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

The 9 week bump. Starting to realize everything maternity I have is either stripes, floral or patterned in some way.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> 
> 
> The 9 week bump. Starting to realize everything maternity I have is either stripes, floral or patterned in some way.


Looking good lady. I just googled imaged "16week pregnant" to see if I should be looking the way I do. Lol. The bellies are all over the place. I fit in somewhere even tho I feel too huge.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm a BuzzFeed addict and they keep giving me some amusing links. This one is horrible maternity shirts. They're pretty funny, but I have to say.. I'd actually wear #14

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicaprobus/worst-maternity-shirts-of-all-time


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry for the selfish post for a moment but has anyone else had a problem where if you were out in the sun for a few hours but made sure you stayed hydrated but you still felt sick to your stomach afterwards so much so that you don't even want to think about eating anything?? I feel soooo sick right now. I wasn't even in the sun really. Was in a chair under a pop up tent so was really just in the heat.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

This sounds normal. You are more sensitive to the sin when pregnant. When I was pregnant with my oldest my dr told me to stay out if the sun and I blew it off. I ended up reallyyyyy burnt to say the least. Just try to get cool and keep taking sips of water. If you develop a fever or your temp won't go down then if call your dr.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> This sounds normal. You are more sensitive to the sin when pregnant. When I was pregnant with my oldest my dr told me to stay out if the sun and I blew it off. I ended up reallyyyyy burnt to say the least. Just try to get cool and keep taking sips of water. If you develop a fever or your temp won't go down then if call your dr.


Thanks. I stayed out of the sun for the most part. I think I just got too hot. I did make sure to stay hydrated though. I will be back out there again tomorrow because I told my friend I would help her with her disabled daughter.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Thanks. I stayed out of the sun for the most part. I think I just got too hot. I did make sure to stay hydrated though. I will be back out there again tomorrow because I told my friend I would help her with her disabled daughter.


Heat is kind of the enemy during pregnancy. Even if you fully hydrate, you could end up in the hospital and getting fluids. I made that mistake give years ago. I've been told by other mommas that if you are having morning sickness and dealing with heat, it makes morning sickness worse. Please be careful.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Heat is kind of the enemy during pregnancy. Even if you fully hydrate, you could end up in the hospital and getting fluids. I made that mistake give years ago. I've been told by other mommas that if you are having morning sickness and dealing with heat, it makes morning sickness worse. Please be careful.


Thanks. Went back out today. Made sure I ha two cups of ice on my at all times. One for eating and one for the top of my head and the back of my neck. I'm inside now and going to lay down but I'm no feeling icky like I did yesterday. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I almost killed the men in this house. We have two roommates, and of course myself and DH. Yesterday, one of the roommates walks in and says, "I can smell the trash. Why haven't you taken it out?" Keep in mind I'm laying on the couch, wet cloth on my forehead from the horrible headaches I'm having lately. I said I've been too sick to take it out today, but if you could, that would be nice. He went into his room and went to sleep, without taking the trash out. He walks out a few hours later and I just finished puking. "I can still smell the trash and this floor needs to be swept." I told him I just finished getting sick, but if you could help out a bit here and there, that would be greatly appreciated. Him and his gf left, said they were going out for the evening. Thanks for the complaints and lack of help!

DH wakes up this morning and tells me I can't slack on the housework today. I didn't mean to spazz on him, but I did. I told him if everyone wants to complain that I'm too tired or sick to do the housework and think I'm laying around because I "can," than they need to man up and help instead. I've told everyone that I need help, that I'm having more bad days than good and I really need help. And if everyone is just going to bitch instead, they can all burn. I'm sorry I can't work right now. I'm sorry the baby eats my energy most of the time. And the only reason DH complained at me was because of the roommate who complained. The things he complained about take 10 whole minutes. That's great that you go to work at 5:30 in the morning and get home at 2:45pm. Helping out doesn't take that much. It takes the same amount of time that it did to complain to my husband.

I was already having an emotionally unstable day yesterday, and these stupid complaints did not help. DH tried to make up for it this morning by taking me to the diner for breakfast, which was nice. I just wish he didn't do it out of guilt. Same reason he sent me off for a mani/pedi earlier.

Btw, I still had to clean everything.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I almost killed the men in this house. We have two roommates, and of course myself and DH. Yesterday, one of the roommates walks in and says, "I can smell the trash. Why haven't you taken it out?" Keep in mind I'm laying on the couch, wet cloth on my forehead from the horrible headaches I'm having lately. I said I've been too sick to take it out today, but if you could, that would be nice. He went into his room and went to sleep, without taking the trash out. He walks out a few hours later and I just finished puking. "I can still smell the trash and this floor needs to be swept." I told him I just finished getting sick, but if you could help out a bit here and there, that would be greatly appreciated. Him and his gf left, said they were going out for the evening. Thanks for the complaints and lack of help!
> 
> ...


That sucks they are treating you like that. Roommates are supposed to split up the housework and help each other out once in a while. He has no business talking to you like that and your DH should have said so to the roomie who whined. If you can smell it and you see someone isn't feeling we'll take the initiative to go ahead and take it out. Geez... Praying they figure it out soon for you and that you feel better soon.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> That sucks they are treating you like that. Roommates are supposed to split up the housework and help each other out once in a while. He has no business talking to you like that and your DH should have said so to the roomie who whined. If you can smell it and you see someone isn't feeling we'll take the initiative to go ahead and take it out. Geez... Praying they figure it out soon for you and that you feel better soon.


The roommates are both fellow firemen. They have the god complex. This one in particular complains that all areas have the house should be common areas, but doesn't even clean up after he leaves a room. Nor does he do dishes. I can't remember the last time he helped except when he felt bad that my husband was doing 5 overnights in a row last week and helped a little. But since then, he just doesn't stop. And if my husband says something, our friend says I over exaggerated and that it was nothing. I get so frustrated and I hold it in and smile, but no one seems to get that I am so close to snapping.

I felt so awful this morning that I requested to skip church. That's not the type of person I am. It showed DH that something was wrong, and we talked a little about it. It would be nice if it didn't take me being upset or sick for these guys to just notice that something is up. Maybe if I start staying in the bedroom instead of on my couch, they'll realize it.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, I hope those boys (I don't really even want to call them men right now) come around soon, for your sanity and health. ((hugs))


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Sarah, I hope those boys (I don't really even want to call them men right now) come around soon, for your sanity and health. ((hugs))


Thanks Andrea. They only have to deal with pregnant me, and a dog going through her mensies. They're not happy.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Thanks Andrea. They only have to deal with pregnant me, and a dog going through her mensies. They're not happy.


Haha! I couldn't help but laugh at that one. But in all seriousness, do it! Hibernate in the bedroom and only come out for food and drink. Let him see just how much it is you do in the house. Hope things get better.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Men. Ugh. So sorry Badwolf... they can be so ridiculous sometimes. You and that pup stick together







most days I like my dogs better than people anyways.

Maof1- are you usually affected like that by the sun? Or is this just because of pregnancy? I'm a sun-baby and I haven't really heard any rules or regulations about being in the sun while pregnant, so I'm a little ignorant and curious :/. Glad you were feeling better today.

AFM: I am so nauseous. Good grief is this not fun. Car rides, sometimes eating, blah blah blah. I'm dying to tell some of our friends, but it is just way too early for us.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Men. Ugh. So sorry Badwolf... they can be so ridiculous sometimes. You and that pup stick together
> 
> ...


The sun has never bothered me like that before at all. Today was better because I kept eating slushed ice and kept putting ice on my neck and head as well. *HOWEVER*, I did end up getting a little burnt on my shoulders, nose, and forehead. Yay for aloe!!!
Sorry you are feeling yucky Kita4. I was like that from when I got my BFP at 8dpo and then when I hit about 5w4days I simply lost my ms.... Hope you feel better soon


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@maof - we hardly get sun until end of June -sept here. Never noticed a problem with it last preg except dehydration. Hope your feeling better.

@ badwolf -sounds like a stressful living arrangement. I had roommates for years. No way, never again. Hope you can find a space to chill.

@kita- I feel your nausea pain. Just finally coming out of it at 16w! Thank goodness. Hopefully relief will greet you soon.

AFM: school is out in about 6 weeks!!! Thank goodness. Not sure how I survived working since January especially with MS that lasted all day long. I will be moving into a new and much bigger house just after school is out. Hoping to get boxes this week and start the process of moving after living here for 9 yrs. excited and nervous! It will be fun to get settled and ready to enjoy a new babe in a great new space!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I am officially 6 weeks today and boy has it been a week! Besides the occassional nausea and the bloating, I feel fine. I definitely need to get my eating under control. I've pretty much been eating whatever I can keep down and it's not always balanced. Anyway, I'll get back on track this week.

My weekend went downhill starting Friday night. I suffer from horrible allegery problems and can't live without my meds. Well, I called the nurse and she informed me that I can't take any allergy meds until I'm out of my first trimester. I'm like, lady you have got to be kidding me. So basically I will be suffering for about 4 more weeks. Sigh. Anyway, my DH says it's "for a greater good" and that i have "to take one for the team" but sheesh. I feel horrible. I missed alot of stuff this weekend because I could not leave the house.

Anyway, that's the latest with me. Time for bed!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> I am officially 6 weeks today and boy has it been a week! Besides the occassional nausea and the bloating, I feel fine. I definitely need to get my eating under control. I've pretty much been eating whatever I can keep down and it's not always balanced. Anyway, I'll get back on track this week.
> 
> ...


No allergy meds for me either. And it's still questionable if I get to take them second trimester.

I give you credit on the healthy eating. I've tried but the body just doesn't get satisfied. Just make sure you have thing a to snack on to control your all day sickness. It keeps it away if you get into the every 90 min snack routine. Crackers and apple slices are life savers.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Who lives on Ginger ale today? THIS GIRL! I did have to open my mouth about not feeling sick lately... Ugh!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Who lives on Ginger ale today? THIS GIRL! I did have to open my mouth about not feeling sick lately... Ugh!!!


I jinxed myself on that one as well. I'm testing the toast theory since I'm out of ginger ale.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Who lives on Ginger ale today? THIS GIRL! I did have to open my mouth about not feeling sick lately... Ugh!!!


I'm so with you! Ginger ale was my water yesterday. Today, i'm feeling much better except for the allergy issues.

I'm so ready to tell people! It's so hard keeping this a secret for another 4-6 weeks. I really want to wait until 12 weeks but I'm thinking we may spill the beans at 10. I don't know.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I jinxed myself on that one as well. I'm testing the toast theory since I'm out of ginger ale.


Good luck with the toast! I have already downed one can of ginger ale and am about to crack open this 20oz bottle I have. I've only been up an hour and 20mins now. Lol!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> I'm so with you! Ginger ale was my water yesterday. Today, i'm feeling much better except for the allergy issues.
> 
> I'm so ready to tell people! It's so hard keeping this a secret for another 4-6 weeks. I really want to wait until 12 weeks but I'm thinking we may spill the beans at 10. I don't know.


My parents already know as well as my sisters and brother. SO's family are all in the dark.... I'm honestly not sure when we are going to tell them either. Both of us are nervous to tell because of the MC. My family knows because they know we were trying. Good luck on keeping your secret.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I think I'll be ready to tell (family, at least) after my 8 week ultrasound, which should be next week! But I'm still waiting for appointment confirmation.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Even hearing the word "ginger" makes me want to puke. I have been loving the sparkling water. Not the kind with Splenda in it, just plain sparkling water with a citrus taste or whatever!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> I am officially 6 weeks today and boy has it been a week! Besides the occassional nausea and the bloating, I feel fine. I definitely need to get my eating under control. I've pretty much been eating whatever I can keep down and it's not always balanced. Anyway, I'll get back on track this week.
> 
> ...


I'm with you girl! I went to the pharmacist yesterday and they to me no allergy meds! I'm dying. It's do bad my whole body hurts, my head and I just have that achey icky feeling. Hard on top of being pregnant. You actually have 6 more weeks until your out of your first trimester if your 6 weeks today.... I'm 6 weeks 5 days, so we will be suffering together. I'm also breastfeeding so it makes my selections even more limited.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Even hearing the word "ginger" makes me want to puke. I have been loving the sparkling water. Not the kind with Splenda in it, just plain sparkling water with a citrus taste or whatever!


yes I like that stuff. Is it in a can? I forgot what it's called


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I tell earlier and earlier with each pregnancy. By 10 weeks, I tend to look about 4 months pregnant (and especially this time, my lingering fluff from my almost 16-month-old isn't helping me any, lol), so there's definitely no hiding it by then.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Even hearing the word "ginger" makes me want to puke. I have been loving the sparkling water. Not the kind with Splenda in it, just plain sparkling water with a citrus taste or whatever!


I tried I drink sprite and Sierra most but couldn't stand it! It was WAY too lemon-lime for me. Haha. Ginger Ale and coconut water helps me a lot!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiming in real quick, try to find local raw honey for allergies. It's the only thing I can take for mine, and it works wonders.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Chiming in real quick, try to find local raw honey for allergies. It's the only thing I can take for mine, and it works wonders.


For someone who lives in the city, where would you recommend finding that? We do have a Trader Joes and a Whole Foods nearby. So if one of them carries it, I could definitely try that.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> For someone who lives in the city, where would you recommend finding that? We do have a Trader Joes and a Whole Foods nearby. So if one of them carries it, I could definitely try that.


Google Apiary & your city, or county. You can call the local apiaries and let then know what you're looking for. Whole Foods and Trader Joe's usually carry raw honey, but it won't do you much good unless it's local.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I think i finally have some morning sickness. Or should I say all day sickness. Allergies on top if this slight annoying nausea, I'm a mess!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Google Apiary & your city, or county. You can call the local apiaries and let then know what you're looking for. Whole Foods and Trader Joe's usually carry raw honey, but it won't do you much good unless it's local.


Has to be local so that the flowers are local where the bees go. It helps calm allergies that are actually triggered from local allergens.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to stick to the head over steaming water method for my allergies. I googled it but there's no one near by. The information that came up about the ONE apiary in my city was that he has retired due to lack of demand. Ugh. Oh well.

I finally found chewy heartburn relief! It's the alkaseltzer chewies, but close enough. My OB said those are just as good as the tums. They had the gummy tums as well, but only in cherry and winter mint. Two flavors I hate regardless of pregnancy. Instant heartburn relief!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Does the steam work?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Looks like I'll have to stick to the head over steaming water method for my allergies. I googled it but there's no one near by. The information that came up about the ONE apiary in my city was that he has retired due to lack of demand. Ugh. Oh well.
> 
> I finally found chewy heartburn relief! It's the alkaseltzer chewies, but close enough. My OB said those are just as good as the tums. They had the gummy tums as well, but only in cherry and winter mint. Two flavors I hate regardless of pregnancy. Instant heartburn relief!!


Are you very far from Essex CT?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Does the steam work?


Some of the time. When holding my head over the pot doesn't work, I turn my bathroom into a sauna. That helps a bit more.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes. It would beat up the truck gas wise to get there. :/


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Yes. It would beat up the truck gas wise to get there. :/


I found a place you can order online from. As long as they are within I think 75-100 mile radius of you, it should help. They are located in Essex.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I found a place you can order online from. As long as they are within I think 75-100 mile radius of you, it should help. They are located in Essex.


Message me the info and I'll have hubby give it a shot. Or see if my dad can do it. He is closer to Essex. Thank you.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

http://threesistersfarms.com/index.html
my darn phone won't let me type the message. I hope it helps. Take 1-2tbsp a day. It can take a few days to a week to start working.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> http://threesistersfarms.com/index.html
> my darn phone won't let me type the message. I hope it helps. Take 1-2tbsp a day. It can take a few days to a week to start working.


Thank you. I've bookmarked it for hubby and we will see where it goes from there. How have you been feeling?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Like crap. Every day. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally coming out of the woods as far as energy and MS are concerned. Just went on a walk tonight and boy am I out if shape. Not good. Time to gets butt in gear.

In other news, my jaw/teeth really hurt on the left side. Is this a pregnancy thing? Really weird, deep pain.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I had this with my jaw a few months ago and I guess it can be a sinus infection! Mine went away in my own. As long as you don't have a fever I would wait it out. Mine took about a week to go away and I didn't have any other symptoms, it was weird. Turns out by talking to other people it's quite common.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I had this with my jaw a few months ago and I guess it can be a sinus infection! Mine went away in my own. As long as you don't have a fever I would wait it out. Mine took about a week to go away and I didn't have any other symptoms, it was weird. Turns out by talking to other people it's quite common.


Well I suppose that make sense bc I've been fighting a cold with a lot of sinus/mucous stuff going on. Damn it hurts!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I know mine did too. I almost went yo the dentist bc I thought it was a toothache.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! @innacirclewe miss you!

How is everyone today. Had MS yesterday and a little today. Feeling cramps today! Hopefully just everything growing


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Today has sort of been crappy for me. Woke up feeling nauseous but can't puke. Ex****ted and emotional. And I need to wait close to 6 more hours for DH to bring me ginger ale, if he remembers. I'm honestly hoping we get the huge rain storm they keep talking about so he can actually be home. We had Friday together, but it didn't do much for me. Especially when he keeps saying yes to more work and not just taking some time at home. It's making me grouchy and more emotional.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Ack! My 8 week ultrasound has been scheduled for 10 weeks.









I thought I just had another week to go, but now it will be 3.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I called my OB's office to verify my appointment tomorrow. The receptionist (who I didn't recognize) was like, "After your first US, we don't call you as a reminder after that. You have to remember the appointments." I kind of just want to go in there and yell at her tomorrow. I was trying to verify because sometimes I write things in the wrong time or date slot of my planner. But she was mean and laughed. Maybe I'm just having that bad of a day and should stay in bed. :/ It's fine that they don't call after the first US, but it would be nice if the woman wasn't so mean about it. Thank goodness my OB isn't like that.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I actually switched OBs once bc of the rude receptionist. They yelled at me that I owed money and then after that they actually owed me. I would tell your OB about it.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I actually switched OBs once bc of the rude receptionist. They yelled at me that I owed money and then after that they actually owed me. I would tell your OB about it.


I plan on it. They are a really great practice and came highly recommended. All the other receptionists are great. I'm also hoping my mood swings are what made me get so offended.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Soooooooo I ate like 12 dill pickle spears today. Hubby had to take the jar away from me he was afraid I was going to get sick. I've also been binge-watching "Revenge" and "Scandal" on Netflix since my graduation last Friday. Anyone else have really early pregnancy guilty pleasures to share?? 

@NSmomtobe my first ultrasound is for 10 weeks too. I was bummed, but I'm getting over it... slowly :/. They also never asked for an initial blood draw so I'm just sitting here hoping everything is okay . I have cramping, am tired, boobs are sore, and am nauseous at times but that's about it. I keep telling myself that these are good things, right? 

@badwolf092087 rude rude rude. I would have asked to speak with her superior or gone in and complained. You are a human being, and a PREGNANT one at that, you do NOT deserve to be spoken to or treated poorly . I'm sorry that happened. Don't let anyone give you any crap . About the honey... if you lived in Michigan I could give you some from my family's farm ..... but alas. I hope you get your hands on some.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi all. Sorry I won't be around much until the 14th. I went over on my data and have been cut off from the world except for when SO is home. Just had a bad case of MS after eating... Ugh...
Hope you guys feel better than I do. I.E. Sore throats, ms, sinus issues, allergies... I'll pop in when I can.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sure you know this but if you have wifi at home you can connect your phone to it and not use up data.







hope ur feeling better. My morning sickness finally arrived and came on strong!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I'm going to manage to skip m/s this time.







I'm 10 weeks so I should be in the thick of it right now, but it's suuuuuuper mild, if it's here at all. Which is good since I need to be alert and awake enough to work and try to pay for this birth and also the unexpected van repairs.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I called my OB's office to verify my appointment tomorrow. The receptionist (who I didn't recognize) was like, "After your first US, we don't call you as a reminder after that. You have to remember the appointments." I kind of just want to go in there and yell at her tomorrow. I was trying to verify because sometimes I write things in the wrong time or date slot of my planner. But she was mean and laughed. Maybe I'm just having that bad of a day and should stay in bed. :/ It's fine that they don't call after the first US, but it would be nice if the woman wasn't so mean about it. Thank goodness my OB isn't like that.


I'm sorry. It's fine that they don't call to remind you, but they should be courteous to you when you call to check in with them.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> @NSmomtobe my first ultrasound is for 10 weeks too. I was bummed, but I'm getting over it... slowly :/. They also never asked for an initial blood draw so I'm just sitting here hoping everything is okay . I have cramping, am tired, boobs are sore, and am nauseous at times but that's about it. I keep telling myself that these are good things, right?


Yes, these are all good signs. Not every doctor will do HCG draws (mine usually doesn't). They are certainly not necessary for the health of the pregnancy. They can be reassuring, but they can also cause unnecessary worry.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I'm pretty much not telling most people until mid-June that I'm pregnant but I'm beginningto show and keep cancelling dinners where I know a bulk of it will involve margaritas and I can't have one. Anyway, DH and i are attending the wedding of our two good friends and I need to something to wear that will help conceal my pregnancy. I really don't want people asking me or congratulating me on their big day (it's THEIR day after all). Any suggestions? The wedding is June 7, which is 5 days after our first anniversary


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I took a belly pic today. About half of it is leftovers from my 16-month-old, but it's definitely already grown some from my before-pregnant state. There are some pants and stuff that I can't wear anymore (elastic waist even!) because of the slight discomfort over time. Pardon the spotty mirror. This is a 10-week picture.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Mo, maybe something like this
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=954408032

or this
http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=91340&vid=1&pid=953068042

I think anything that's fitted on top and then full/pleated/gathered on the bottom would definitely help conceal things.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Harmony how old are all your kids?

Bad wolf you said you've been drinking lots of ok?! Have you tried freezing it and making a slushy? It's sooooo good. I did it today and thought about you!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

apeydef, they're 7, 4, would have been 2-1/2, and 16 months. The little photobomber is the 4-year-old and my little twin.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

9w4d ultrasound. He was trying to sleep and covered his face when the doctor tried to make him move around a bit. "Get that thing away from me! I'm trying to rest here!" Heartbeat was 171 today. OB said that was a "magnificent" number. I'm happy! Next appointment is on the 15th.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I'm sure you know this but if you have wifi at home you can connect your phone to it and not use up data.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we live in the country so we don't have internet. Lol! We may get it soon though. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaand hello there, UTI. Thanks so much for joining my misery party.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Aaaaaaaaand hello there, UTI. Thanks so much for joining my misery party.


Doctors are always telling me I have a UTI but I never feel it or even know I do. Lol!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Doctors are always telling me I have a UTI but I never feel it or even know I do. Lol!


Wish I could say the same. They are always quite painful, and the antibiotics are very hard on my digestive system. I've already lost weight this pregnancy, and the abx will just make it worse.

I'm sorry ladies, it seems I don't post much other than negative! I don't mean to, I promise! I love reading your posts and seeing what's going on with all of you. I just don't always have something to say.

Badwolf- BEAUTIFUL baby picture!

Mo- so glad you're here! Congratulations!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@dmariev post whatever you want! Pregnancy is beautiful but at the same time has many things that can upset us. Or just the people in our lives. What's going on lately? My phone will only let me go so far back without acting funny.

AFM.. Hello insomnia! Night two of feeling like I was going to pass out, fell asleep for twoish hours, and up the rest of the night. This is normal for me, sadly. Always happens when spring is trying to hit with full force. We gave my MIL copies of all the ultrasound photos. I wasn't there, but apparently she seemed "intrigued." Hubby thinks hey made her happy but who knows. Blah. She is such a hard person to read.

I went on bedbathandbeyond.com and found everything I would need for a firefighter themed nursery. If it's a boy, I get to start buying the moment we find out. If it's a girl, well I need a back up plan. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sort of obsessed with paisley patterned things for a girls nursery







. ??


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

@dmariev
They were just talking about UTIs in the ONE thread, so you are not alone. I had one during one of my pregnancies and I didn't even know until the doctor told me (but I did start to notice after that). I was hesitant to take antibiotics during pregnancy, but my doctor assured me it was safe and in the end I decided it was better for the pregnancy than an infection that could get worse. I hope you are feeling better soon.

@badwolf092087, girls can be firefighters too! But if you don't want to go that route, I'm sure you will come up with something equally awesome.

AFM, I am feeling terrible. The nausea has not been as consistent as it was during my pregnancy with DS, but when it comes, it comes on much more intensely. I keep thinking I am going to throw up, but I haven't yet. I only did once with DS. But today I am just feeling bad overall. Tired, weak, headachy, and nauseous. I'm at work but unable to concentrate. I think I might go get a snack, even though the thought of it turns my stomach. I usually feel better after I eat.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@NSmomtobe girls can absolutely be firefighters. But the theme is very boy-ish, colorwise. And if it's a girl, I need something peachy of violet. Also, try to have something ginger nearby for whenever you feel nauseous. Or lemon wedges. Your mind will not be able to understand the sour lemon taste happening and forget about the nausea. At least that's what I've read so far this morning.

@Kita4 paisley patterned? Please do explain!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't have those things at work, but maybe I'll keep that in mind for tomorrow. I just ate, and I can't decide now whether I feel better or worse. I really hope these symptoms are "real" and not caused by progesterone supplementation.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

@badwolf092087 here are a few pics that I like . It's mostly bedding and decor that are the paisley theme, but it feels so fresh and full of life to me! I am drawn to it! It's not too girly in my opinion. I'm not really a fan of everything pink for a girl- but I like the blue and green colors with it! I'm also a HUGE fan of grey and yellow chevron & elephants! I also like purple and grey chevron rooms.







@NSmomtobe I'm sorry you aren't feeling well today :/


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@Kita4 I definitely like the middle idea. But hubby has to approve as well. His input on everything is "camo." The other night he said we could make a pink camo room. My mind does not approve. But we've got some time to fight it out.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> @Kita4
> I definitely like the middle idea. But hubby has to approve as well. His input on everything is "camo." The other night he said we could make a pink camo room. My mind does not approve. But we've got some time to fight it out.



This is cute. I could go with this one.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> 
> This is cute. I could go with this one.


Lol this made me laugh!!!

Kita I really like the middle one!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Lol this made me laugh!!!
> 
> Kita I really like the middle one!!!


I do like that one. It's got tons of pink and a hint of the camo.









The middle one is cute though. I like the last of those 3 though.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm normally for camo, but not in this case. If he wants a camo bed set for our room, that's great. I'm just not all for it in the case of a daughter till she's older. I seriously was thinking of defaulting to my owl themed idea for a girl.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Cribs are cute, but don't serve much of a purpose in this house lol That being said, I think all three of those pictures were cute! I like the pink camo too


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Cribs are cute, but don't serve much of a purpose in this house lol That being said, I think all three of those pictures were cute! I like the pink camo too


I'm right there with you. Never used a crib let alone another room. There sure is some cute stuff out there tho. Maybe I'll just decorate a room for the fun of it even if no one actually uses it, lol.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I know I'll end up having the baby in our room for some time after he/she is born. BUT I am very much in favor of the room existing, but being right next to ours. Mommy and daddy need their space, and the room the baby gets is also the room they will grow up in.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

We are going to have to move the kids around to give this baby a room. That will put DD (almost 5) 3 doors away instead of one. Not sure how I feel about that. She stayed in our room till she was two though, and I imagine it will be the same with this one, so I guess I have some time. I just like my kids to have their own space, even if it's not used for sleeping. I had no choice but to share rooms till I was 14, and I hated it lol


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, we got to hear Little's heartbeat today. So reassuring!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea, we have 4 rooms in our new house so everyone can have their own room plus there is a bonus space that will be a playroom but when I comes to actually sleeping my son has not left my bed yet. I've tried a little but ultimately I work full time and miss him tons. Nighttime is a time to connect for us. Plus mommy/ daddy business is easily taken care of in other places. To each, her own!

I love the yellow and grey chevron. Id mix it up and have a chevron pattern and a polka dot pattern. Keep the grey and maybe try orange or lime green instead.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

By mommy daddy time, I mean just our space in general. We won't have much of it once little one arrives because everything will be baby. And when he's working 12-14 hour days, I want to be able to sleep next to him at night without the fear of him crushing the child. It would happen. King size bed. Ton of space. He will fall asleep on his side and I will wake up with an arm pinning me to the bed and refusing to let me go.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are cute rooms. I am not likely to decorate a room for this little one. We will have to move DH's office to make a bedroom for DS when he is ready for his own room, but I don't think that will happen during this pregnancy.

Speaking of pregnancy, I hope that is what is causing me to feel the way I am feeling. I left work early today to come home and nap, and then I still wasn't feeling better. Well, I just threw up a lot. I hope that I do not have food poisoning or some other virus going around.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Those are cute rooms. I am not likely to decorate a room for this little one. We will have to move DH's office to make a bedroom for DS when he is ready for his own room, but I don't think that will happen during this pregnancy.
> 
> Speaking of pregnancy, I hope that is what is causing me to feel the way I am feeling. I left work early today to come home and nap, and then I still wasn't feeling better. Well, I just threw up a lot. I hope that I do not have food poisoning or some other virus going around.


What's the temperature like where you live? It was 73 here today and I felt nauseous and exhausted. And all I did was sit in the backyard reading. I did keep hydrated but apparently it didn't help. Do you have any other symptoms? I hope you feel better.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> What's the temperature like where you live? It was 73 here today and I felt nauseous and exhausted. And all I did was sit in the backyard reading. I did keep hydrated but apparently it didn't help. Do you have any other symptoms? I hope you feel better.


I am feeling somewhat better today. I woke up starving because I didn't keep down anything I ate yesterday, so I made myself a smoothie. Now my belly hurts, but I think I'll be okay. Besides exhaustion and nausea, I had a headache yesterday too. The weather here is cool. Under 10 C, which is 50 F.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's 50's here as well....  about 15 degrees down from the normal average... so cold for May! I would just love some 75 degree weather!!!! 

Is anyone else feeling sort of alone in this early pregnancy? Hubby doesn't feel comfortable telling people, and I understand.... we are only 5 weeks, but I really want to tell one of our friends (who is pregnant also) just so I can talk to somebody. Is this loneliness normal or am I going crazy?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> It's 50's here as well....  about 15 degrees down from the normal average... so cold for May! I would just love some 75 degree weather!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else feeling sort of alone in this early pregnancy? Hubby doesn't feel comfortable telling people, and I understand.... we are only 5 weeks, but I really want to tell one of our friends (who is pregnant also) just so I can talk to somebody. Is this loneliness normal or am I going crazy?


Until my first US, I was allowed to tell a few close people. Our firehouse family, his mom, my dad, and my sister. After first US, he let me make a big announcement. Now with a really great heartbeat and development a week ahead of schedule, he is more open about discussing it with others. Prior to that, his still was comfortable with discussing the baby. He just was cautious.

It's supposedly going to be 70-75 here again today. Right now it's low 60s but still beautiful. It's a nice change from mother nature's bipolarness and the rain storms.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

90's here. It's disgusting lol
I felt pretty lonely in the beginning too, but the time really flew by. I say tell who you want. I told my sister that I'd rather tell people early and have people be excited with me, even if something goes wrong. I can't just pretend it's not happening.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Is anyone else feeling sort of alone in this early pregnancy? Hubby doesn't feel comfortable telling people, and I understand.... we are only 5 weeks, but I really want to tell one of our friends (who is pregnant also) just so I can talk to somebody. Is this loneliness normal or am I going crazy?


I think you should tell your friend. I went crazy with the thought of waiting to tell people about my first pregnancy. I mean, it's your first pregnancy! Of course you want to tell people! It's all you can think about! Obviously, my thoughts have changed over time, but I did tell my 2 closest friends as soon as I knew I was pregnant. And I told a coworker when she told me that she was pregnant. I just needed someone to talk about pregnancy stuff with. For everyone else, I decided to wait until 6 weeks. That line moved to 8 weeks with my next 2 pregnancies.

This time, the only person I have told in real life (besides health professionals) is a coworker who was TTC with me. She is also the only one who knew about my last pregnancy. I think I might tell my parents this weekend, but I won't tell anyone else until after the ultrasound.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry, no time for personals. At my son's ballgame. Just wanted to touch base and say hi and pray for me. I got put on BP meds today. 😩 hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Oh yeah, we got to hear Little's heartbeat today. So reassuring!


That's great news you got to hear the heartbeat! I have my first appt scheduled for this coming Friday.

AFM, I still don't have any data on my phone so I'm on SO's right now.
I have a question... Does anyone else also feel like they aren't even pregnant? I rarely am getting sick anymore and that was my only symptom I was having. Now that it's pretty much gone I just feel empty and like I'm not even pregnant... I did get put on BP meds yesterday. My friend who is a PA said I shouldn't have been put on it so soon that my BP wasn't that bad when I told her what it was and the meds made me feel funny. So does anyone else have the feeling their not even pregnant?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> That's great news you got to hear the heartbeat! I have my first appt scheduled for this coming Friday.
> 
> ...


Honestly I felt like the walking dead til about week 14. Heard the HB at week 10. Now I'm anxiously awaiting/dreading my appt on Monday bc I hope I hear that HB again. I'll be week 17. Having an MC really messes with your head bc besides the constant peering and being out of breath my symptoms seem to be gone too!

I don't know much about the meds. How far along are you? Do you have BP issues w/o pregnancy? Do you have a history of BP probs while preg? My BP didn't have issues until week 39 last time, but I don't know what is normal.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> That's great news you got to hear the heartbeat! I have my first appt scheduled for this coming Friday.
> 
> ...


My doctors are waiting on the BP meds until my first trimester is over. And even then they are still being skeptical. As for not feeling pregnant, if you asked me this last week, I would definitely say I don't feel it. But yesterday was a day of the weepies (constantly) and today I woke up to morning sickness. Symptoms come and go. Don't let it bug you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Honestly I felt like the walking dead til about week 14. Heard the HB at week 10. Now I'm anxiously awaiting/dreading my appt on Monday bc I hope I hear that HB again. I'll be week 17. Having an MC really messes with your head bc besides the constant peering and being out of breath my symptoms seem to be gone too!
> 
> I don't know much about the meds. How far along are you? Do you have BP issues w/o pregnancy? Do you have a history of BP probs while preg? My BP didn't have issues until week 39 last time, but I don't know what is normal.


That heartbeat will still be there! Don't let it get it to you!

AFM: 10 weeks today! And my vivid dreams are getting worse. Hubby tells me not to let them get to me and to just sleep. He really doesn't get that it isn't that easy. I'm feeling very alone with him not having the ability to say no to any job, and our friends are excited but haven't been the most supportive of people. He asks them to watch over me while he's working, and zero of them show. It hurts, especially when you're confined to your house. >.<


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never really had BP probs before. It's always been normal/borderline prehypertension. I am 6w6d today and feel sick as heck right now because of the BP meds. Ughh


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> That's great news you got to hear the heartbeat! I have my first appt scheduled for this coming Friday.
> 
> ...


I don't feel pregnant this time at all, and I have NOT been sick, so that adds to me feeling not pregnant. My breasts are still the same, no pain while nursing yet, still have plenty of milk for my toddler's needs. Just tired, but I was tired beforehand, too, lol.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I don't feel pregnant this time at all, and I have NOT been sick, so that adds to me feeling not pregnant. My breasts are still the same, no pain while nursing yet, still have plenty of milk for my toddler's needs. Just tired, but I was tired beforehand, too, lol.


Ok well you also just reminded me my boobs have been hurting sooooo bad, especially right when lil man latches on!!! I guess I still have symptoms, but not the barfy kind, thank goodness!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

10 weeks. And super nauseous. I'm staring at food that I want to eat, but feel like I'm going to puke. Ugh. On a positive note, we have another beautiful day here.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> It's 50's here as well....
> 
> ...


I feel the same, we've told a few close people but no big announcement. I'm not an announcement kind of person and I don't think we'll do anything in terms of a big public thing. I'm only barely 5 weeks and after a chemical last month we're quite cautious because so much could still go wrong. Once i'm 10 weeks we'll be a bit more liberal with letting people know, or at least that's the plan for now. I just want to make it to 8 weeks, m/c rate drops to 2% then, i'll breather more easily then.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I've hit 7 weeks and all I want to do today is sleep. Somehow I managed to make it through my DS's soccer game without passing out LOL I also think its time for me to start doing some maternity clothese shopping. My belly is getting a little round and we still have quite a ways to go.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> I've hit 7 weeks and all I want to do today is sleep. Somehow I managed to make it through my DS's soccer game without passing out LOL I also think its time for me to start doing some maternity clothese shopping. My belly is getting a little round and we still have quite a ways to go.


I just hit 7 weeks today and feel ya on the exhausted part! So flipping tired all day!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

We went back to church this afternoon for a work day (the building we're in is nearly 100 years old and we self-maintain it for the most part). I organized and vacuumed the office room, then I sat in one of the pews for a bit. Then I laid down and fell asleep. (Josiah was napping in a pack'n'play in one of the nearby classrooms and the other kids were helping DH and one of the ladies do other various tasks).

And as I was typing that just now, I drooled all over myself. lol

Anyway. After I sat for a minute, I couldn't keep my eyes open anymore and I laid down right there on the pew and fell asleep, despite all the noise and stuff going on all around me. I napped for probably a good 30 minutes before DH was finally ready to go. I threw Josiah's clothes at him and told him I was waiting in the van, lol. I just didn't have the energy to go wake him up. Barely had the energy to carry myself out there.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm (hesitantly) joining this group, I'm almost 5 weeks and I'm starting to get a little bit excited, rather than just terrified something will go wrong.

This week's project will be to get on WIC. I'm not too happy about it, but once I looked up how much food they give you it's a no-brainer. We could really use the help since I'm in school full-time. First step is to get a letter saying I'm pregnant and since I won't see my midwife until at least 8-10 weeks the plan is to go get a letter at a (crisis-type) pregnancy center.

I live in a very welfare-heavy city, and I've already figured out I'll go to one of the suburban offices since a) they'll be less busy and b) are closer anyways.

Does anyone have experience with WIC? Any pointers, suggestions, warnings?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@LouisaG I've been considering the WIC program as well. Especially because my husband's work goes from really consistent to barely anything, and I'm having a hard time getting a new job. Let me know how it goes for you. And congrats! I'm happy to see you here.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> @LouisaG I've been considering the WIC program as well. Especially because my husband's work goes from really consistent to barely anything, and I'm having a hard time getting a new job. Let me know how it goes for you. And congrats! I'm happy to see you here.


Thank you! I have an appointment Wednesday, I'll let you know how it goes. Look at the list of foods you get, it's quite a bit. It'd have to be a giant hassle for me to turn it down.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So yesterday at around 5pm I had a severe panic attack. My momma cat got out, and a random dog attacked her. It took almost half an hour to get her out of the dog's grip and I scared him off. But my momma cat didn't make it. I'm feeling like a horrible momma myself... My panic attack didn't ease up at all and my breathing became all messed up. And then I started having sharp pains in my lower abdomen. So I went to the ER. I Had the worst IV ever given to me. My left arm is still not able to move well. They didn't hydrate me for almost 3 hours in case they would need to operate. They did EKGs, had me hooked up to a heart rate monitor and did an ultrasound. The positive- my little muffin is doing well. When the ultrasound tech was doing her thing, he was literally wiggling his/her butt and doing tiny karate kicks. That was the only reassuring thing. And of course, muffin's strong heartbeat. The problem is they discharged me without figuring out the breathing issue and the stomach pain. Their logic was (without asking eve though my answer would have been no) to do a cat scan and an X-ray. And because I refused pain medication. The doctor was rude and told me my pain must not be an 8 or 9 of I won't take pain medication. I explained why and she kept telling me that while that's fine and all, she couldn't do a thing because of the road blocks I apparently put up.

So now I'm home in bed, still have breathing issues and my stomach still has sharp pains. They gave me zofran for my nausea, even though I didn't want it. I'm waiting to hear from my OB and see what he thinks. :/


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, so sorry about your mama cat.







And all the treatment from medical staff afterwards.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Louisa, I've been on WIC since I was pregnant with my now four-year-old. Depending on the area you live in and how busy the office is, appointments can take up to two hours, so be prepared with something to do to pass the time (it's a lot of waiting, then labs, then meet with the nutritionist, then waiting, then possibly meet with the breastfeeding counselor, then waiting, then receive your benefits and your next appointment (which will possibly be a class that you can take online instead of having to take one in person)). They've never asked me for any proof of pregnancy at either of the offices I've gone to (like by taking a test there or by asking for a letter from my care provider or anything). When you have your baby, you'll call right away and they'll want you back in the office within a week or so to change from the pregnant meal plan to the postpartum meal plan (and breastfeeding, if that's what you'll be doing, which is more food and for longer than just a postpartum mom).


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have to fit any income criteria to qualify for WIC?


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Louisa, I've been on WIC since I was pregnant with my now four-year-old. Depending on the area you live in and how busy the office is, appointments can take up to two hours, so be prepared with something to do to pass the time (it's a lot of waiting, then labs, then meet with the nutritionist, then waiting, then possibly meet with the breastfeeding counselor, then waiting, then receive your benefits and your next appointment (which will possibly be a class that you can take online instead of having to take one in person)). They've never asked me for any proof of pregnancy at either of the offices I've gone to (like by taking a test there or by asking for a letter from my care provider or anything). When you have your baby, you'll call right away and they'll want you back in the office within a week or so to change from the pregnant meal plan to the postpartum meal plan (and breastfeeding, if that's what you'll be doing, which is more food and for longer than just a postpartum mom).


Thank you! I've never been on any type of public assistance and I'm quite hesitant, but hearing that the appointments aren't that terrible helps. I'm in NY, land of rules and extra paperwork and they won't even see you unless you guarantee that you'll be bringing a letter saying you're actually pregnant.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Do you have to fit any income criteria to qualify for WIC?


Yes, it's set by the federal poverty level and calculated from there. For a household of three (my husband, me and the baby in utero) it's $36,612 per year.

http://www.health.ny.gov/prevention/nutrition/wic/income_quidelines.htm here is a link to the NY limits, and I'm pretty sure they're the same in every state.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks I looked it up for my state!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Today's random worry is "what if I have an ectopic pregnancy"?! I have no specific pain or any indicator that this might be the case. I've been reluctant to have any u/s screening done at all prior to 30 weeks but i'm starting to think that I might lose my mind if I don't have one at 8-10 weeks to see a heartbeat and to confirm that the pregnancy is viable. from my research of the literature I've found some evidence that ultrasound, as well as Doppler, can harm the baby so it's a hard decision for me - can I justify a small yet existent risk to my baby for my own peace of mind? If something is wrong or does go wrong I will of course have an ultrasound, but if things progress normally it would be purely for my own sake.
Has anyone negotiated this dilemma successfully?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> Today's random worry is "what if I have an ectopic pregnancy"?! I have no specific pain or any indicator that this might be the case. I've been reluctant to have any u/s screening done at all prior to 30 weeks but i'm starting to think that I might lose my mind if I don't have one at 8-10 weeks to see a heartbeat and to confirm that the pregnancy is viable. from my research of the literature I've found some evidence that ultrasound, as well as Doppler, can harm the baby so it's a hard decision for me - can I justify a small yet existent risk to my baby for my own peace of mind? If something is wrong or does go wrong I will of course have an ultrasound, but if things progress normally it would be purely for my own sake.
> Has anyone negotiated this dilemma successfully?


I did a lot of research, and there's no definitive proof on either argument. I've read more issues about bad techs doing the scans and readings

http://www.webmd.com/baby/ultrasound


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

@badwolf092087 human error is a huge factor in women getting bad news or other wrong information from scans. A friend of mine got put on bedrest because a new tech did a crappy job measuring her cervix and measured it longer than it had ever been even with previous pregnancies and at the next scan the doctor freaked it because her cervix had shortened so much from one scan to the next.
My midwife does all of her own scans, the only time they don't is if it's an emergency and you go to the ER, so i'm fairly reassured that human error and inconsistency won't be much of an issue. I'll have to discuss the whole scan situation with my husband as well, I wouldn't have one without his input and I'll definitely be asking the midwife at the appointment, which, sigh, is at least a month away.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> So yesterday at around 5pm I had a severe panic attack. My momma cat got out, and a random dog attacked her. It took almost half an hour to get her out of the dog's grip and I scared him off. But my momma cat didn't make it. I'm feeling like a horrible momma myself... My panic attack didn't ease up at all and my breathing became all messed up. And then I started having sharp pains in my lower abdomen. So I went to the ER. I Had the worst IV ever given to me. My left arm is still not able to move well. They didn't hydrate me for almost 3 hours in case they would need to operate. They did EKGs, had me hooked up to a heart rate monitor and did an ultrasound. The positive- my little muffin is doing well. When the ultrasound tech was doing her thing, he was literally wiggling his/her butt and doing tiny karate kicks. That was the only reassuring thing. And of course, muffin's strong heartbeat. The problem is they discharged me without figuring out the breathing issue and the stomach pain. Their logic was (without asking eve though my answer would have been no) to do a cat scan and an X-ray. And because I refused pain medication. The doctor was rude and told me my pain must not be an 8 or 9 of I won't take pain medication. I explained why and she kept telling me that while that's fine and all, she couldn't do a thing because of the road blocks I apparently put up.
> 
> So now I'm home in bed, still have breathing issues and my stomach still has sharp pains. They gave me zofran for my nausea, even though I didn't want it. I'm waiting to hear from my OB and see what he thinks. :/


I'm sorry about your cat. The whole incident sounds like it was incredibly scary and the doctors sound like they treated you terribly. I had a panic attack once and it is really hard to relax enough to catch your breath afterwards. I also had a bad experience with an IV that left my arm completely bruised. It is great to know that your baby is doing so well though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> Today's random worry is "what if I have an ectopic pregnancy"?! I have no specific pain or any indicator that this might be the case. I've been reluctant to have any u/s screening done at all prior to 30 weeks but i'm starting to think that I might lose my mind if I don't have one at 8-10 weeks to see a heartbeat and to confirm that the pregnancy is viable. from my research of the literature I've found some evidence that ultrasound, as well as Doppler, can harm the baby so it's a hard decision for me - can I justify a small yet existent risk to my baby for my own peace of mind? If something is wrong or does go wrong I will of course have an ultrasound, but if things progress normally it would be purely for my own sake.
> Has anyone negotiated this dilemma successfully?


I am wary of ultrasounds, but for me, I believe the benefit (peace of mind) to be greater than the (unknown) risk.

AFM, I no longer feel pregnant. I am fairly certain that my symptoms last week were due to a virus. I did get a blood draw this morning. I should call for my results.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

@NSmomtobe, I'm starting to think that my peace of mind (aka my sanity) may be worth getting an ultrasound. After all, I firmly believe that my state of being effects the baby and if I'm a ball of nerves nobody is better off for it.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> @NSmomtobe
> , I'm starting to think that my peace of mind (aka my sanity) may be worth getting an ultrasound. After all, I firmly believe that my state of being effects the baby and if I'm a ball of nerves nobody is better off for it.


You're right on your state of being effecting the baby. My miscarriage in December, I fully believe the stress from my SO's exwife at the time which caused me to lay in bed crying for 2 days. Within the next two days I was bleeding and having the miscarriage. It's why we are all told to relax and don't worry. Stress on us causes undue stress on baby.
AFM, I'm STARVING right now so SO and I are heading out to get some bad for me grub from Huddle House. Hehe... Preggo craving satisfied soon ?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> @NSmomtobe, I'm starting to think that my peace of mind (aka my sanity) may be worth getting an ultrasound. After all, I firmly believe that my state of being effects the baby and if I'm a ball of nerves nobody is better off for it.


I had an ultrasound at 11 weeks with DS and that was the first time I really realized that I actually did have a baby inside me. I had been in denial up to that point.

AFM, my hCG from yesterday was 111,788. This is right where it should be for 8 weeks!









As a side note, with my last pregnancy, my level was 26,000 at 7 weeks and 20,000 at 9 weeks. My doctor tried to tell me that was normal, but obviously it was not.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sorry if this is gross, but I absolutely DETEST vomiting. I cry. Seriously. I hate it so much. It has only happened once so far, (this morning), but if it happens again, I'm going to take something. Just can't do it. Yuck.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I'm sorry if this is gross, but I absolutely DETEST vomiting. I cry. Seriously. I hate it so much. It has only happened once so far, (this morning), but if it happens again, I'm going to take something. Just can't do it. Yuck.


Maybe see if the doctor can prescribe you Zofran? I have it for the "just in case" moments.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Today has been a better day than Sunday was for me. We had the follow up with my OB regarding my ER visit the other night. He gave us 2 after hours numbers to contact him in case something happens again. Turns out my panic attack brought on the stomach pain more than sneezing or coughing does. He said the pain is "growing pains" since the baby is so active in the womb and growing at a faster rate. Little muffin is big! So it's causing my body more pain and stress. As for the panic attacks, I've been given a small dosage of Xanax to get me through things.

Seeing muffin rolling around in there today (even though it hurt!) was relieving, especially after the hell the ER put me through. And it wiggles and waves. Hubby got all teary eyed because he felt like the baby was waving at him. So now we can both relax and ease up, and hope that my panic attacks slow down.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok, i'm officially done POAS. Used my last FRER today. Here's my 14-20 DPO FRER progression. I think it maxed out on 18 DPO, the test line didn't really get much darker after that.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so glad you got to see your little one today! You've been through so much! I hope everything calms down, and you are able to relax for the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Please pray for me. I started spotting earlier so I am sitting up at the ER waiting to be seen... Been sitting here for almost an hour already and still haven't been seen


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Please pray for me. I started spotting earlier so I am sitting up at the ER waiting to be seen... Been sitting here for almost an hour already and still haven't been seen


Hopefully everything is alright. Have whoever you're with emphasize the fact you're pregnant and fingers crossed that it helps. First things we are taught in med school is if a woman says she's pregnant and either cramping or bleeding, she takes priority. Unless there's some kind of car pile up.

Best of luck.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Please pray for me. I started spotting earlier so I am sitting up at the ER waiting to be seen... Been sitting here for almost an hour already and still haven't been seen


Hugs mama. Hope all is ok. I'm sorry you are going through this. Thinking of you!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Please pray for me. I started spotting earlier so I am sitting up at the ER waiting to be seen... Been sitting here for almost an hour already and still haven't been seen


I'll be praying for you. Hope everything is alright. Hugs


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Hopefully everything is alright. Have whoever you're with emphasize the fact you're pregnant and fingers crossed that it helps. First things we are taught in med school is if a woman says she's pregnant and either cramping or bleeding, she takes priority. Unless there's some kind of car pile up.
> 
> Best of luck.


Yeah... Waited 2 hours just to be put in a room...
Thank you for the prayers Bad, edub, and dmarie.
I did get good news! Baby is there! Measuring 7w3days which is SPOT ON for my LMP... Even got to see baby's heartbeat and yolk sac! HB was at a strong 155!
Thank you again ladies! I was so scared because of my MC in December I didn't want to risk it!
Yay!!! So relieved! Now I can go home and curl up next to SO who stayed home to watch DS.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm glad you got good news! I spent a day in ER for one of my previous pregnancies, and I was so not a priority that it took 6 hours to be seen. The doctor refused to give me an ultrasound but decided to blood work instead, so I had to wait another 2 hours for results. They were not good. At least I got an ultrasound after that. BTW, I was back the next day bleeding out from miscarriage and my priority rating improved considerably. I was admitted immediately from triage.

Did you figure out the reason for spotting?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm 8 weeks today!! I have been extremely nauseous the last week and a half but today woke up feeling really good!

@maof1 so happy everything is ok and you got to see your baby!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Yeah... Waited 2 hours just to be put in a room...
> Thank you for the prayers Bad, edub, and dmarie.
> ...


Yay!! So glad to hear that.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I had another doozy of a dream last night. The kids and I were in Mom's backyard, playing, but Josiah was tiny. He looked and acted like the 16-month-old that he is, except he was about the size of a bee. I found him and smiled at him, and he grinned back at me and started crawling towards me. I put my hand at the edge of the sidewalk so he could crawl into it (since just crawling off the sidewalk onto the grass would be like normal-sized Josiah crawling off a roof). Then when I was holding him, a sore appeared on the side of his head and two tiny snakes crawled out. Like the eggs had been inside his head and they hatched out of his head. Okay, then.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I'm glad you got good news! I spent a day in ER for one of my previous pregnancies, and I was so not a priority that it took 6 hours to be seen. The doctor refused to give me an ultrasound but decided to blood work instead, so I had to wait another 2 hours for results. They were not good. At least I got an ultrasound after that. BTW, I was back the next day bleeding out from miscarriage and my priority rating improved considerably. I was admitted immediately from triage.
> 
> Did you figure out the reason for spotting?


They couldn't figure out why I spotted. They did find 2 cysts on my left ovary. They measure about a centimeter each. I knew of one because I was told about it when my son was delivered via c-section 8 years ago. One I them is new and the other didn't grow any so I'm fine. I knew I had endometriosis. They said it could have just been one of them that ruptured bc there was no hemorrhaging at all they could see.
I'll add a picture I took of the ultrasound monitor. The blob to the right is baby's yolk sac and baby is on the left.
@Harmony96 I completely understand the weird dream thing! My biodad has been gone since I was 12 and I had a dream he was alive and I was hanging out at his house. I've NEVER dreamed of him before... Thankfully they are just dreams.

Thank you again everyone for your concerns about me and baby. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad everything is okay Maof1.







What a scary night! But what a cute little bean! ...I can't wait to hear our heartbeat









I've had really weird dreams too... of the sensual kind. *awkward....*









5 weeks 6 days and I am (still) nauseous, but refusing to throw up. It is my least favorite thing in the world and I will hold out for as long as I can... so far I am living off apple sauce and water. My nose can pick up all sorts of gross smells... not too fond of that. I had to move all the candles out of our bedroom because I can smell them even with the caps on. I also am having a hard time sleeping and am always warm. Can't wait to see what rest of the pregnancy holds if I already can't sleep







hehe. Not.

On another note: I would really love a girl, but just have this feeling that this little bean is male.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Found something to calm my morning sickness. ... pickle juice! !!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Little muffin yesterday with growth almost a week ahead of schedule. The one with the heartbeat is mid turn and the other was the "wave" that daddy thought was just for him. I'm 5'3" and hubby is a bit over 6" so growth is apparently from dad. My frequent ultrasound schedule is going to mean one hefty baby book.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

badwolf (I wanted to call you badkitty before I scrolled back up to get it right, lol), one of my friends had a ton of ultrasounds throughout her pregnancy because she was high risk for a few reasons, and she ended up putting all the little strips into one of those little cheapy photo albums that she could whip out and show people. Her baby had a TON of hair when he was born, and they could even see the hair on one of the ultrasounds. It was cool.







In the picture, it looked like his little head was on fire, lol.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> badwolf (I wanted to call you badkitty before I scrolled back up to get it right, lol), one of my friends had a ton of ultrasounds throughout her pregnancy because she was high risk for a few reasons, and she ended up putting all the little strips into one of those little cheapy photo albums that she could whip out and show people. Her baby had a TON of hair when he was born, and they could even see the hair on one of the ultrasounds. It was cool.
> 
> ...


Haha, he kept moving his head around! Literally, just tons of movement. We were lucky to get the photos we got. Makes me wonder what's going to happen at gender reveal day. If little muffin gets my genes, he/she will be bald. Or if Daddy is the dominant one, there will be a fuzzy head. I'm definitely going to tell him and see if he notices the sort of "fire" thing, lol.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

DH and I were both bald as newborns, and our babies have ranged from a full head of hair that never fell out and was able to be put into little pigtails at just 9 weeks old to a baby who was born bald as a cue ball.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Badwolf, that is super cute! Love that they put the heartbeat at the bottom.

AFM, I have my first OB appt Friday and they are going ahead and doing an ultrasound then. I'm not sure if it's because of my BP issue and MC history or because I will be near 8 weeks (I'll be 7w5d). I am excited to have the pictures from it! My SO and little sister (she's not really little, she's 21) will be going with me. I can't wait to see the difference of what just 3 days can be!

Hope everyone has a good night. ?


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Maof1- glad to hear everything was ok! Looking forward to hearing the results for your appt on Friday!

Sarah- keep those pics coming! Yay for baby growing so well!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Harmony96- yeah, pregnancy dreams can be so freaky! I've woken up so many times in a panic!

Kita4- pickle juice was the only thing that calmed my heartburn during my last pregnancy!

Apeydef- glad you were feeling good today!

Hi everyone else! Sorry if I missed you, always on my phone, so it's a pain to catch up!

AFM felt a little better today. Hope it stays that way. At 10w3d you'd think the nausea would start to slow down. Oh well. Just telling myself it's a good thing!

Oh, you all can call me Danielle, if you'd like.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Danielle- my nausea keeps randomly happening. And with no warning. I'll be peeing and have to grab the trash can just to avoid getting it on the floor. And I'm 10w6d. I found peach ginger ale so it helps a lot more.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> AFM felt a little better today. Hope it stays that way. At 10w3d you'd think the nausea would start to slow down. Oh well. Just telling myself it's a good thing!
> 
> Oh, you all can call me Danielle, if you'd like.


Hope your MS calms down soon. Mine disappeared except for once in a blue moon. Like yesterday. Had Chinese and baby said NO! Lol!

Y'all can call me Lisa if you like ?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all. Hope everyone is well or at least getting by. Had my 3rd appt in Monday and I am not entirely sold on my provider choice. So I made another appt elsewhere. Wish I could just be comfortable but I'm not. I want a VBAC so I need whoever I choose to be totally on board. I can't be hearing stupid ass things like "we will need to induce at 41w" bc that shit ain't happening. I'm just not comfortable with anything right now. Now that the MS is gone it's time to get serious about who I want to see. Also, not entirely sold on the 20w ultrasound. I didn't have one last time. I'm afraid they are going to start using stuff from the US to scare me, like "it's a big baby" or "it's breech" which one is an estimate and one could turn during labor. UGH!!!! My mind is racing!!!!!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a rather odd complaint/rant about work relating to being pregnant. I'm just over 5 weeks and my mind is spinning with all the things that could go wrong.

Over the next week I have to take pictures of tissue slides under the microscope. No big deal, I do this all the time. But because life sometimes throws curve balls, this week it is tissue slides of things relating to pregnancy: uterus, ectopic pregnancy, various pathologies relating to the pregnant uterus and the placenta, healthy placentas, full-term placentas, non-full-term placentas, etc.

I spent the morning preparing by reading up on the topic to make sure I take pictures of all the relevant portions and cells and I just want to go home and curl up under the covers. Talk about anxiety-inducing!

I can't not do this, and I'll get through it, but it is just so ironic. I've been doing the same work for 6 years and the second I get pregnant I'm asked to take these pictures. I guess I'll try to appreciate the irony and plan out the conversation I will have with the person who assigned this once I'm ready to take this pregnancy public. Scheming up a little retroactive guilt-trip 

OK. All done whining. Back to work, time to start taking those pictures.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Kita4i just drank a whole jar of pickle juice!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> I have a rather odd complaint/rant about work relating to being pregnant. I'm just over 5 weeks and my mind is spinning with all the things that could go wrong.
> Over the next week I have to take pictures of tissue slides under the microscope. No big deal, I do this all the time. But because life sometimes throws curve balls, this week it is tissue slides of things relating to pregnancy: uterus, ectopic pregnancy, various pathologies relating to the pregnant uterus and the placenta, healthy placentas, full-term placentas, non-full-term placentas, etc.
> ...


That is a little ironic. Well, look on the bright side, at least now you'll know what it all look like. Lol!

Hope everyone is feeling well. I for one could hurl right now but am forcing myself not to.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Louise, I've had some ironic work/pregnancy situations, too. I have an infant loss in my past, and the work that I do is transcription (but it's research transcription, like people doing interviews or focus groups or whatever while researching for their master's or PhD). One of the first files I did after I came back to work after my loss was about a heart monitor for NICU use. My lost infant was a preemie whose whole life was in the NICU. It was emotionally difficult to get through that audio. I've had a few other similar ones that were difficult to get through for various reasons, but that one in particular still sticks out in memory since it was just such a WHAM one.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Louisa, I've been on WIC since I was pregnant with my now four-year-old. Depending on the area you live in and how busy the office is, appointments can take up to two hours, so be prepared with something to do to pass the time (it's a lot of waiting, then labs, then meet with the nutritionist, then waiting, then possibly meet with the breastfeeding counselor, then waiting, then receive your benefits and your next appointment (which will possibly be a class that you can take online instead of having to take one in person)). They've never asked me for any proof of pregnancy at either of the offices I've gone to (like by taking a test there or by asking for a letter from my care provider or anything). When you have your baby, you'll call right away and they'll want you back in the office within a week or so to change from the pregnant meal plan to the postpartum meal plan (and breastfeeding, if that's what you'll be doing, which is more food and for longer than just a postpartum mom).


I had my WIC appointment and it seems pretty straightforward. Went in, did paperwork, got iron level checked, got WIC checks. It's a lot of milk, jut under 6 gallons a month, I'll have to come up with some creative uses. I got two months' worth of checks and don't have to in again until July. The appointment took about an hour, but about 3/4 of it was signing up and verifying income and iron testing and they won't have to do that again. I asked for the first appointment of the day, which they were actually hesitant to give until I told them I worked full time and then they made a note to always give me the first appointment of the day. Looks like it'll be worth it. They claim that it's $72 of food per month but that's if you max out each check (each check has items on it like milk and cereal and and you pick the items for a certain max amount). It'll be more like $45-50 but that's a quarter of our monthly food budget so it's definitely worth the (fairly small) hassle. I even got my husband signed up so he can go to appointments instead of me if needed.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So there was an actual *minor* issue from my follow up appointment on Tuesday. I have my first UTI ever. Ughhhhh. It's apparently extremely mild and will add a bit more discomfort to my body until the antibiotics do their thing. My OB gave me a pill to try because most of his patients don't like the cream and it's not severe enough to have to deal with attempting to use it. So I'm on a 5 day antibiotic, that I can't forget to take twice a day.

How is everyone else?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry about the UTI. They are quite common during pregnancy. I also didn't know I had one until my doctor told me.

AFM, I am feeling sick again today. I talked to a pharmacist at lunch time, and she told me there was nothing other-the-counter I could take while pregnant. Even ginger is not recommended. So I came back to the office and told my coworker that I might go home early today because of how I am feeling, and she gave me some fennel seeds to chew on. That made me feel better until I did an online search that showed fennel seeds are NOT recommended during pregnancy. It is a hormone and DNA disruptor. Most of the websites at least pointed out that this was at high doses. A few seeds is not a high dose, right? I spat out what was left in my mouth. But I guess if I throw up now it will be for the best. Now that I think about it, I have had fennel seeds at least one other time during this pregnancy. Oh well.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Sorry about the UTI. They are quite common during pregnancy. I also didn't know I had one until my doctor told me.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling sick again today. I talked to a pharmacist at lunch time, and she told me there was nothing other-the-counter I could take while pregnant. Even ginger is not recommended. So I came back to the office and told my coworker that I might go home early today because of how I am feeling, and she gave me some fennel seeds to chew on. That made me feel better until I did an online search that showed fennel seeds are NOT recommended during pregnancy. It is a hormone and DNA disruptor. Most of the websites at least pointed out that this was at high doses. A few seeds is not a high dose, right? I spat out what was left in my mouth. But I guess if I throw up now it will be for the best. Now that I think about it, I have had fennel seeds at least one other time during this pregnancy. Oh well.


I haven't felt much nausea beyond a tiny bit of queasiness, but I've researched my options for when I do. There IS actaully something OTC you can take: Unisom and Vitamin B6. Here is pretty much the go-to-guide on how to use Unisom and B6 for nausea http://www.drwalt.com/blog/2009/12/09/my-recommendations-for-eliminating-nausea-and-vomiting-morning-sickness-in-pregnancy/

Now, with that being said, I fully plan on asking my midwife to give me Zofran. I have to teach (90 mins at a time without a break) during weeks 7-10 and unless I'm super lucky I'm pretty sure I'll be feeling sick for at least some of that time. I can't be sick while trying to give a 90 minute lecture and sipping on tea or eating hard candies is a definite no-no while lecturing.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello ladies! Just wanted to give a quick update. I did have my appointment today. Everything went well. They are making me do a 24hr urine collection due to my "high BP". However when I went in today it was only 130/77 which is my normal range. ?
They didn't do an ultrasound today because of the one I had 2 days ago. So they said I'll have one at 18wks! Talk about a wait! Maybe I can find somewhere to give me one when I want if I pay. Lol!
Now I have to figure out a way to tell DS he is going to finally be a big brother?! Haha.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

OT, but I'm so frustrated with breadmaking attempts. I've been caring for a sourdough culture that I made from scratch this past winter, and every so often, I try to make some bread. I've tried with the mixer, by hand, everything. I either end up with a brick of dough that rises well enough but then is still dense and after I bake it, it's only edible that first day (and only with a lot of butter) and then turns into a crouton after about two days.

I was excited about how that particular loaf was rising and how the consistency was, but apparently my "feel" was off again because it wasn't a stellar loaf at all. But when I was still hopeful about it, I posted in one of my FB groups about it, and one of the repliers linked me to a video from Cultures for Health. I watched THAT video a few times and tried that recipe. After trying in frustration again today, I posted this.

I think I should just give up on trying to make sourdough bread and just use my starter to make things like crepes and pancakes. :/ I watched the Cultures for Health video and tried that recipe. I've been feeding my sourdough with the ratios in the video, but hers looks almost gelatinous and mine's still more soupy than anything. I added the minimum amount of water to the dough but still ended up with an amoeba-like substance. It wasn't at all like in the video, where she actually has a self-contained mass of dough that she can lift up. I dumped it on the table and tried to knead it as best I could even with its super-moist texture, and I kneaded it by hand for a solid 30 minutes (occasionally adding flour) and it's STILL not windowing. And it's a good thing that the recipe makes "two" loaves since enough stuck to the mixing bowl and the table and my hands that I'll maybe end up with a single loaf. I want that "cool feeling" of knowing when the dough is kneaded enough that she mentioned. I just want DOUGH instead of an amoeba (or a brick, which is what else I usually end up with).

I dumped my amoeba-dough into its pans and am going to just go ahead and let it rise anyway and see what happens overnight. Worst case scenario, I've wasted a bit of time and a bit of flour. Not like i'm making fancy gourmet breads here or anything.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen the documentary: The Business of Being Born ??


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Has anyone seen the documentary: The Business of Being Born ??


yes, loved it


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> OT, but I'm so frustrated with breadmaking attempts. I've been caring for a sourdough culture that I made from scratch this past winter, and every so often, I try to make some bread. I've tried with the mixer, by hand, everything. I either end up with a brick of dough that rises well enough but then is still dense and after I bake it, it's only edible that first day (and only with a lot of butter) and then turns into a crouton after about two days.
> 
> ...


This sounds like something I could've written! I have a little bit of experience with sourdough and the advice I can offer is
1. If you store it in the fridge, Are you letting your starter grow at room temp and feeding it every 4-6 hours for 24 hours before making anything with it?
2. Do you get hooch on top of your starter? If you do, pour it off.
3. Lengthen your rising time to 12-24 hours.
4. If you have the equipment, grind fresh flour or buy as freshly ground flour as you can.

That's all my sourdough wisdom. I kept at it for a few months a few years back but it got too tedious (read: too many failed loaves)

Good luck and please let us know how this latest batch turned out


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> OT, but I'm so frustrated with breadmaking attempts. I've been caring for a sourdough culture that I made from scratch this past winter, and every so often, I try to make some bread. I've tried with the mixer, by hand, everything. I either end up with a brick of dough that rises well enough but then is still dense and after I bake it, it's only edible that first day (and only with a lot of butter) and then turns into a crouton after about two days.
> 
> ...


Bread making sounds intense. A friend of mine has a start from like 100 yrs ago or something! Crazy! I would love to learn to make sourdough someday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Has anyone seen the documentary: The Business of Being Born ??


Yes. Have u? It really is a gateway into a different thinking behind having a baby in this country. There is so much to take from it and research to learn more.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I watched it. But then I read all the horror stories of home births gone wrong







.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Yes I watched it. But then I read all the horror stories of home births gone wrong
> 
> ...


my first birth was stated at home. Unfortunately, I was transferred to a hospital due to complications that would have happened no matter where I was. If my DH wasn't afraid of homebirth, i would try it again. People too often read the stories of 'failed' homebirths, not realizing there are just as many (if not more) 'failed' hospital births. They just aren't as publicized...
I personally have witnessed more than 5 homebirths that were awesome.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

*I want to clarify that I have no problem with women who prefer hospital births. Both of my children were born via C/S, obviously in hospitals. I'd like to try for a VBA2C this time, but either way would still be in a hospital. It just makes me sad that homebirth gets such a bad name, when I know that it is amazing more often than not. My mom was a midwife, so I was around it a lot.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Home birth isn't even an option for me since I went into this high risk, and after all the complications that came with Connor. If it was an option, I wouldn't want it. This house is a rental and I feel completely uncomfortable here on a regular day. Giving birth to my child here wouldn't be the happiest of experiences.

I'd love to have a home water birth. That would be so beautiful.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> *I want to clarify that I have no problem with women who prefer hospital births. Both of my children were born via C/S, obviously in hospitals. I'd like to try for a VBA2C this time, but either way would still be in a hospital. It just makes me sad that homebirth gets such a bad name, when I know that it is amazing more often than not. My mom was a midwife, so I was around it a lot.


I have a friend who has done a home birth with 2 of her daughters and plans on doing so when her DS is born in a few months. She loves it because she is in a more comfortable environment as well as her children get to be involved.
They don't allow VBAC's here unfortunately. If you want one then you have to find a Dr about 2 hours to the north of us. It really sucks bc I wanted to try one but can't.
Really though, as long as baby is healthy I won't mind.
AFM, we are telling DS today he is going to be a big brother! I can't wait to see his face! He has wanted a sibling since he was 4! He is 8 now.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

hello everyone, i'm new here. i've come from the Infertility One thread, as a surrogate. i have a cousin who has been struggling with trying to have a baby on her own, and has suffered through multiple miscarriages. her last loss was a tubal pregnancy that ended in massive blood loss and emergency surgery. so, a few months back, her doctor recommended they not try to carry on their own anymore, to seek a surrogate. that's where i come in!! on may 1st, i went to her doctor to transfer one of her embryos to me. the embryo isn't genetically related to me at all (cousin's egg, her hubby's sperm)... and yesterday, we got our BFP. we are excited, but cautiously optimistic, considering her history with miscarriages. there's no reason to think i'll miscarry, but you never know..... anyways, if all goes according to plan, this babykins will be due in mid-january.

other info on me: i have three kids of my own, a 12 yr old son, a 10 yr old daughter, and my little 6 yr old daughter. my kids do not know anything about our surro situation yet, we are going to wait to make sure this baby sticks first.... my older daughter would be especially heart broken if she found out that we had a loss. so waiting for ~12 weeks to tell them.

my girls were both home births, my last one being a home water birth (i even caught her myself!). we are planning another home water birth, as long as no risk factors present themselves. my cousin lives 9 hrs away, but will come up to stay with us before the baby comes, so she can attend the birth.

oh, and i'm in ontario.. just a hour or so outside of toronto. looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome @shelley4 . You're doing an amazing thing.

So AFM today... I am having that morning sickness that I remember from my first pregnancy 5 years ago. It's awful. I haven't even had the chance to eat yet because it's been that bad. It's nothing but acid and is giving me an awful headache. :/


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Yes I watched it. But then I read all the horror stories of home births gone wrong
> 
> ...


Oh there are a million horror stories of hospital births gone horribly wrong. That's why I attempted a homebirth w my first that ended in cs unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Home birth isn't even an option for me since I went into this high risk, and after all the complications that came with Connor. If it was an option, I wouldn't want it. This house is a rental and I feel completely uncomfortable here on a regular day. Giving birth to my child here wouldn't be the happiest of experiences.
> 
> I'd love to have a home water birth. That would be so beautiful.


Many choose no to HB due to not having a comfortable home environment. Is water birth at your hospital an option?

AFM this is exactly why I am stressing out right now. I want to have baby at home but I don't want to transfer like last time. I really don't trust the hospital setting but that's is where I'm going. Where I live here in Portland Or there are tons and tons of options for giving birth and it is overwhelming. I do appreciate choice though.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Oh there are a million horror stories of hospital births gone horribly wrong. That's why I attempted a homebirth w my first that ended in cs unfortunately.
> Many choose no to HB due to not having a comfortable home environment. Is water birth at your hospital an option?
> ...


My OB said we could discuss that around 6/7 months. My hospital is currently remodeling and upgrading to a trauma 1 type hospital or something like that. So we're still not sure if I'm even going to give birth in my hospital, or the next town over. We are planning natural birth right now, so that way I don't get my hopes up for something that isn't available. The hospital in the next town over is beautiful and I wouldn't mind being there instead. It is such a better hospital, regardless of all the changes they're making to mine.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> This sounds like something I could've written! I have a little bit of experience with sourdough and the advice I can offer is
> 1. If you store it in the fridge, Are you letting your starter grow at room temp and feeding it every 4-6 hours for 24 hours before making anything with it?
> ...


I've already done all of that except for freshly grinding flour, b/c I have found that that makes an even DENSER loaf, lol. But I have wheat berries, a Vitamix, AND a flour grinder, but it's such noisy work that I have to wear earplugs, so that's another reason I don't do it.

As for how it turned out, it was super crunchy in the crust and very moist (like, TOO moist) in the crumb, but it was my first loaf that actually "tasted" like sourdough, with that little bit of tang. The kids ate the pieces that I sliced off. My four-year-old took the heel and said that it was "crunchy." Then he noticed the cut side of the piece and said, "And it has holes in it." He paused for a second and then added, "Did you poke the holes in it?" lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> AFM, we are telling DS today he is going to be a big brother! I can't wait to see his face! He has wanted a sibling since he was 4! He is 8 now.


Awww, let us know how it goes.









AFM - re: the home/hospital discussion, I've had hospital, home, hospital (this was my c-section), home. This time, we're planning a birth center birth. The hospital near the birth center has a GREAT relationship with them (and is a bigger hospital than the one in the town we live in), so if we have to transfer at some point (though I'm not expecting to), then I'd rather transfer there where there's known support.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

As a first time mom, I will be using the hospital. and we have connections so they won't be too pushy







. Good for you home birthers! Just not my thing right now...









In other news: after awful morning sickness this week and a diet of only fruit and crackers.... Baby wanted pizza hut bread sticks. Surprisingly they did not make me nauseous. .... we'll see if they stay down. I'm learning various tricks to make this barable.... Some days are better than others. I can't wait to pick my mother's brain tomorrow when we tell them







. She was sick for 7 months with me..... I'm just praying that is not the case for us. I don't even know if I can take four more weeks of this







.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

11 weeks. Ugh and sicker than the other 10.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I said it before but some people might have joined since then. When I had m/s in the past, chicken bouillon was one of the only things that regularly stayed down for me. The combination of heat and salt and fluids really helped. I also did a lot of Jello and saltines during those days, too.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, we told DS today. My sister made him a shirt. I told him I have a secret to tell him but he can't tell ANYONE. (We still haven't told SO's family yet.) little sister told him she made a shirt for him. She unfolded it and showed him. He asked, "really?" And we told him yes. He looked at me then my stomach and said, "are you really?!?" I said yes and his jaw dropped! You could see the excitement on his face. It was precious! He's already even saying I don't need to drive bc the seatbelt is too tight on my belly and can hurt the baby.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

aww, that's so sweet!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Aww I love his reaction! And his protection already over his little baby sibling.







:


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy mothers day









Has anyone ever tried Zofran for nausea? My doc just ordered it for me


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Happy mothers day
> 
> ...


I've taken it for non-pregnancy-related nausea and the stuff is M-A-G-I-C. It works amazingly well. If and when I experience nausea with this pregnancy I fully plan on asking my midwife for some Zofran. I've done a lot of research on it and it is safe during pregnancy.

I hope it helps with the nausea!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great mother's day weekend.

i am officially 8 weeks and the nausea is a beast. I am so sick of being sick and then I remember why I'm sick and smile through the waves of wanting to empty my guts LOL

Anyway, I feel ok. My bump is hard to hide but I have to continue trying my best. We are working on our pregnancy announcement to send out to everyone in June


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaturallyMo*
> 
> Hope everyone had a great mother's day weekend.
> 
> ...


I just put our "official" announcements in the mail this morning. And we gave one to hubby's mom yesterday. All she could say was "interesting." People stink. I hope your morning sickness finds balance and doesn't put you out of commission!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Happy mothers day
> 
> ...


I tried it for nausea with my last pregnancy, but it's technically an anti-vomiting med and not an anti-nausea med. It didn't work "enough" for me to make the side effects (serious constipation) worth it. If you get on it, then I advise also taking stool softeners. I was sooo miserable from that end for the week or so that I had tried it.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> Happy mothers day
> 
> ...


My OB told me the nausea (and possible vomiting) are going to happen regardless sometimes, so it makes Zofran not so much worth it. And like @Harmony96 said, the constipation is so awful.

Last week at the ER, I puked on the RN so they gave me Zofran with my IV fluids. Not only did it not help, it made the nausea feeling so much worse. If you feel you absolutely need it, take it. Though I recommend checking what you're eating, observing when it happens, etc.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's all day and night. I can't function. At this point I am desperate and am going to try it.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kita4*
> 
> It's all day and night. I can't function. At this point I am desperate and am going to try it.


http://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/your_pregnancy/hyperemesis_gravidarum.html

http://blog.sharecare.com/2013/08/15/ask-dr-darria-im-pregnant-and-i-cant-stop-vomiting-is-this-normal/

Those links may or may not help. If it seems like what you're going through, ask your OB/midwife about that. And ask your mom about her pregnancy/pregnancies. Any family history you can get is always helpful. Did the pickle juice method stop helping?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> http://kidshealth.org/parent/pregnancy_center/your_pregnancy/hyperemesis_gravidarum.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concern, yes I have been talking to my mother this week.... She had really, really bad morning sickness but didn't want to be admitted 23 years ago when she was prego with me, they even took her off her prenatal vitamin. I have been taking all the necessary precautions over the past week, doing all the tips and tricks, but it has only gotten worse. My OB is aware of this decided to prescribe me Zofran today. I took it around lunch and felt amazing soon after. I was even able to eat real food that tasted SO good!  We'll see how the rest of this week goes. The pickle juice lasted for a solid day. I spoke too soon . Now the thought of eating THAT makes me want to hurl lol.

My mother, on the other hand, is very against taking ANYTHING during pregnancy and sort of flipped when she found out I took Zofran today, saying it's not safe. I called my Doctor (again) and she assured me that it is a safe "Class B" pregnancy drug, and that they even give it to women up until Labor sometimes. But I'll try not to use it all the time.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

My doc prescribed Zofran this morning. This constant urge to gag is getting really old. I still haven't gained any weight, and I'm really feeling the negative effects of not being able to eat. 11 weeks today, hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

i had my first beta test really early this morning. still waiting to hear the results.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm trying to remember that the nausea is a good sign. I've been cranky the party couple days in a way I wasn't before. I'm also trying to remind myself that 11 weeks can still be too early to hear the heartbeat on my Doppler. You know, I really don't remember having this much anxiety with my last pregnancy.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I'm trying to remember that the nausea is a good sign. I've been cranky the party couple days in a way I wasn't before. I'm also trying to remind myself that 11 weeks can still be too early to hear the heartbeat on my Doppler. You know, I really don't remember having this much anxiety with my last pregnancy.


I'm also full of so much anxiety this pregnancy. It's driving hubby nuts. Sometimes I just lose control over it. Just breathe, remember that we are at this last week of the 1st trimester and then our chances are so low that they shouldn't cross our minds. <3


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry so much nausea for you ladies! At least it means high hormones.
My nausea had lessened. 9 weeks tomorrow and my first appt is Thursday. @innacircle are you still around?!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Anxiety in a pregnancy after loss is totally normal. ((hugs))


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

The anxiety is getting to me. My first appointment is two weeks from tomorrow and i'm so worried something will happen and I'll lose this baby or they'll tell me at my 8 week appointment that there's no baby. Work is super busy and that's helping, but I still worry, especially when I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep.
What has helped others to keep the anxiety at bay?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> The anxiety is getting to me. My first appointment is two weeks from tomorrow and i'm so worried something will happen and I'll lose this baby or they'll tell me at my 8 week appointment that there's no baby. Work is super busy and that's helping, but I still worry, especially when I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep.
> What has helped others to keep the anxiety at bay?


Every symptom I felt until my first appointment kept me reassured. After that appointment, looking at the photo and remembering the heartbeat kept me going pretty much. Unfortunately, my anxiety continues so I'm on an every 2 week check up schedule. Lavender oil is suppose to help, but it only does so much for me.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Darn phone, I meant to say I've been more crampy the past few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm also full of so much anxiety this pregnancy. It's driving hubby nuts. Sometimes I just lose control over it. Just breathe, remember that we are at this last week of the 1st trimester and then our chances are so low that they shouldn't cross our minds. <3


Thank you Sarah. It's so hard sometimes, trying to bring yourself out of a funk. I can't wait for us both to hit that 12w mark!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Sorry so much nausea for you ladies! At least it means high hormones.
> My nausea had lessened. 9 weeks tomorrow and my first appt is Thursday. @innacircle are you still around?!


I look forward to hearing how your appointment goes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Anxiety in a pregnancy after loss is totally normal. ((hugs))


Hugs to you too. Thank you. I hope I can get a handle on it soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> The anxiety is getting to me. My first appointment is two weeks from tomorrow and i'm so worried something will happen and I'll lose this baby or they'll tell me at my 8 week appointment that there's no baby. Work is super busy and that's helping, but I still worry, especially when I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep.
> What has helped others to keep the anxiety at bay?


it's hard, but having the ladies on here to talk to really helps.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tonight's dinner included another meal the growing muffin does not like! I made pasta with spinach and freshly grated parmesan cheese. I know it isn't the pasta that made me feel super nauseous. Probably the cheese, but I couldn't even stomach looking at it. So everyone in the house got to eat it but me! Instead, I'm sitting with my jar of jalapenos and deciding what to mix them with now.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Tonight's dinner included another meal the growing muffin does not like! I made pasta with spinach and freshly grated parmesan cheese. I know it isn't the pasta that made me feel super nauseous. Probably the cheese, but I couldn't even stomach looking at it. So everyone in the house got to eat it but me! Instead, I'm sitting with my jar of jalapenos and deciding what to mix them with now.


Awwww you poor thing!

I took the Zofran today. It seems to be working, but we will see in about 5 minutes when I sit down for dinner.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Awwww you poor thing!
> 
> I took the Zofran today. It seems to be working, but we will see in about 5 minutes when I sit down for dinner.


Zofran just makes my acid reflux act up really badly. And I still puke. Oh well.

Jalapenos and salad ingredients make a decent combo for me right now. It doesn't fill me, but I can stomach the taste.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> Zofran just makes my acid reflux act up really badly. And I still puke. Oh well.
> 
> Jalapenos and salad ingredients make a decent combo for me right now. It doesn't fill me, but I can stomach the taste.


Sheesh! You just can't win, huh? Well I'm glad you're able to eat something.

You have what, 4 more days in the first trimester? Or has my brain completely failed me?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

When I do find something that sounds good I end up eating to much ( like for multiple meals) and then I want to vomit if I see it again! It will get better!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> Sheesh! You just can't win, huh? Well I'm glad you're able to eat something.
> 
> You have what, 4 more days in the first trimester? Or has my brain completely failed me?


I think technically the end of the first trimester is when the 12th week is over? If that's how it works, first trimester ends the 23rd. I feel 5 months though, and look it too. I'm wearing the 5 months pants from my first pregnancy and they don't fit anymore.



That's earlier today with my pup Rose. There's a woman on freecycle.org who has maternity items for me that I'm getting tomorrow. So hopefully there's pants that I can fit into!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I love the dog paw on your belly.







I found that the Secret Fit belly pants fit best, and then anything over the belly was a close second. Anything under the belly was usually a fail. Hoping there's something in there that will work for you. Also, I don't know if you do many skirts, but I've bought several of these skirts over the years and they've been AMAZING for pregnancy. The regular size worked fine for me even at my largest, but the plus size has an extra 10" of overlap if you need it. http://www.enwrapturevintage.com/homepage.html (The site has a video ad that plays right away and it's quite loud, so be warned.)


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

So sorry everyone is sick. I think the second trimester is an amazing place to be. I feel so much better than I did. But I'm still tired. That may be due to working full time and having a 2yo. We don't stop moving from 6 am til 8 pm. I just started feeling legit kicks which can no longer be attributed to gas. That movement is a relief for sure.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

The cramping is really bugging me tonight. I can even feel it in my thighs. I was told during my last pregnancy that I have IU. I had contractions from 29weeks on. I hope that's all this is.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I think I've got that cramping in my thighs before during pregnancy!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

When is your next appt?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My baby is causing me growing pains. Pretty much every time muffin stretches or I guess his "hotel" is expanding, I can feel it. It's pelvic and uterus area, and it doesn't hurt terribly. My ob told me that unfortunately later on in pregnancy, it will feel like contractions. So I might lose my ability to go back to working again really soon.









In 2 hours we have the first round of genetic testing. I know we have nothing to worry about, but these are tests I didn't have to do with the first baby. And we have to go to the hospital because it's one of the few things our ob can't do. He said the person we are seeing is nothing like half of the incompetent doctors we've dealt with there, so I just need to keep reminding myself of that.

Does anyone believe the myth of what you crave proves your baby's gender?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know but usually I do not like slushies, but with my first, a girl, I wanted them everyday. My second, a boy, I didn't crave them. Now I've been craving them so I told my DD it is probably a girl lol. I'm sure no truth to it but we'll see.
I think I have strep! So I guess it's good I have an IB appt. tomorrow. I'll just wait it out until tomorrow and have her check my throat and ears while I'm there. Have any if you ever done this while at the OB? They are a Dr so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to. Nonsense paying to go to my regular Dr.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I was cut off on my data. I hope everyone is doing well.
AFM, today is SO's bday. So he gets spoiled today. I don't know what's going on lately but I just don't feel pregnant other than getting tired or worn out super easy... I know I had the US just a week ago but I still worry. I would be happy with some sort of MS just to reassure myself.
I know I'll regret saying that later but it's how I feel right now.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I don't know but usually I do not like slushies, but with my first, a girl, I wanted them everyday. My second, a boy, I didn't crave them. Now I've been craving them so I told my DD it is probably a girl lol. I'm sure no truth to it but we'll see.
> I think I have strep! So I guess it's good I have an IB appt. tomorrow. I'll just wait it out until tomorrow and have her check my throat and ears while I'm there. Have any if you ever done this while at the OB? They are a Dr so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to. Nonsense paying to go to my regular Dr.


My OB personally told me that any problem in experiencing down to the sniffles, talk to him before I go to my regular doctor. He said mine and the baby's health are in his hands, so he's the first to go to. I would say it's safe to assume the same for your OB. The thing mine said that hubby thought was great, "We are more than just the vagina here. We will help you out with everything." And he said if a problem is out of his hands, he would recommend me to someone he trusts with both myself and the baby.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> My baby is causing me growing pains. Pretty much every time muffin stretches or I guess his "hotel" is expanding, I can feel it. It's pelvic and uterus area, and it doesn't hurt terribly. My ob told me that unfortunately later on in pregnancy, it will feel like contractions. So I might lose my ability to go back to working again really soon.
> 
> ...


I've been feeling little pinches of pain here and there plus pain from the round ligaments. It's all so weird.

You have a 50/50 chance if myths being right so when they are for some ppl they believe. It's fun to guess I guess! ?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I was cut off on my data. I hope everyone is doing well.
> AFM, today is SO's bday. So he gets spoiled today. I don't know what's going on lately but I just don't feel pregnant other than getting tired or worn out super easy... I know I had the US just a week ago but I still worry. I would be happy with some sort of MS just to reassure myself.
> I know I'll regret saying that later but it's how I feel right now.


Today is my DHs bday too. How funny. How old is he today?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

The reason I bring up the food cravings and gender together is because I need everything spicy. Or at least to have jalapenos. They're not growing fast enough in my garden, so I need to keep buying them at the store. I've even resorted to pre-sliced and jarred ones because their "fresh" ones didn't look so fresh. And I also want peanut butter and bananas. Mmmm that sounds so good with some fluff right now.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so obsessed with food right now that I completely forgot to mention my genetic testing appointment. I'm in the "low risk" group for any possible defects, and should only need the second round of testing. But the stupid genetic counselor said, "But there's always the possibility." I hate when people do that.

Positive notes! My muffin annoyed the ultrasound nurse. Every time she tried to check certain parts of the scan, little muffin rolled over and put it's hands and feet in the way. Hubby and I laughed and simultaneously said that was definitely our stubborn child. I also got 5 souvenir photos to add to the pile. Hubby pointed out that muffin's head is huge and the ultrasound nurse agreed. Opps. The baby is 2.5in and a mover. I'll scan the pictures later. Ahh happy feelings!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm so obsessed with food right now that I completely forgot to mention my genetic testing appointment. I'm in the "low risk" group for any possible defects, and should only need the second round of testing. But the stupid genetic counselor said, "But there's always the possibility." I hate when people do that.
> 
> ...


What a cutie baby! I have been told that those tests are not very accurate and actually my 1st OB discouraged me from even getting them(I wasn't going to anyhow) he said they can come back positive when everything is fine and just cause worry.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> What a cutie baby! I have been told that those tests are not very accurate and actually my 1st OB discouraged me from even getting them(I wasn't going to anyhow) he said they can come back positive when everything is fine and just cause worry.


The genetic counselor said there is 5-15% chances of inaccuracy depending on the test. And that false positives could happen. But that's when they would do something extra blood work and scans just to double check, and then give the option of an amnio and something else that I forgot. We aren't concerned, and none of the testing is evasive. It would be nice if they could give us our genetic history based off these test since neither of us know it. He's adopted and my family can't really tell me much. The ones who would know have passed away or have become stricken with dementia or Alzheimers.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm with @badwolf092087 . I crave and eat nothing but spicy stuff. Not sure which gender that is supposed to be but I have a feeling I'm having a girl. Next week is my first appt and I'm so anxious. I just need to see this little person.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Today is my DHs bday too. How funny. How old is he today?


SO turns 30 today. Haha! He is officially OUT of his 20's!
@badwolf... I craved ALL the hot things like jalapeños and hot sauce on EVERYTHING when I was pregnant with my son.
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> SO turns 30 today. Haha! He is officially OUT of his 20's!
> @badwolf... I craved ALL the hot things like jalapeños and hot sauce on EVERYTHING when I was pregnant with my son.
> Hope all is well with everyone!


My husband turns 31 today!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok so I've been feeling good for almost a week and my MS is back today with a vengeance! I worry when I don't have it and then when I do I miserable. Yuck!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Ok so I've been feeling good for almost a week and my MS is back today with a vengeance! I worry when I don't have it and then when I do I miserable. Yuck!!!


Hahaha! Read what I said earlier... I haven't been dealing with the MS at all and like I said earlier, I'm regretting it now. I feel like complete crud! About to send DS to bed for the night 40 mins early bc I feel so sick ad SO fell asleep already...


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So my midwife wants me to eat two eggs a day, and I scramble them. And then I'm scrolling through Facebook, and there's a thing about scrambling an egg while it's still in the shell, and someone wants to manufacture a contraption that will spin the egg with enough Gs to break the yolk in the shell and scramble the egg, making it solid yellow inside if you hard boil it. I want to try it. The manufactured item wouldn't be shipped out until mid-October, so I looked around and found a way to do it with a tennis ball and some shoestrings, so I'm going to give that a try, I think. I tried it with a sock and it didn't work, lol.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> So my midwife wants me to eat two eggs a day, and I scramble them. And then I'm scrolling through Facebook, and there's a thing about scrambling an egg while it's still in the shell, and someone wants to manufacture a contraption that will spin the egg with enough Gs to break the yolk in the shell and scramble the egg, making it solid yellow inside if you hard boil it. I want to try it. The manufactured item wouldn't be shipped out until mid-October, so I looked around and found a way to do it with a tennis ball and some shoestrings, so I'm going to give that a try, I think. I tried it with a sock and it didn't work, lol.


Let me know how it turns out. I LOVE eggs!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm pretty upset with my sister. A while ago, she asked what names we picked out for the baby. Boy would be David Alan. Girl would be Madison Lesh. Apparently she is furious with us about us using Lesh because I was a baby and our grandmother in dad's side passed away. There was a huge fight, and I'm pretty much done. While people should be honored, they're instead giving us hell. Idk what to do. It has me very upset that she feels I'm insulting her and making her feel all sorts of other things. But at the same time, it's a middle name and I have a right to chose whatever I want to. It's bad enough she picked a fight with me, especially when told not to because of my blood pressure issue. I'm scared that will affect today and give me another high read.

I'm hungry, so I need to go stuff my stomach.


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> So my midwife wants me to eat two eggs a day, and I scramble them. And then I'm scrolling through Facebook, and there's a thing about scrambling an egg while it's still in the shell, and someone wants to manufacture a contraption that will spin the egg with enough Gs to break the yolk in the shell and scramble the egg, making it solid yellow inside if you hard boil it. I want to try it. The manufactured item wouldn't be shipped out until mid-October, so I looked around and found a way to do it with a tennis ball and some shoestrings, so I'm going to give that a try, I think. I tried it with a sock and it didn't work, lol.


This sounds interesting .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Ok so I've been feeling good for almost a week and my MS is back today with a vengeance! I worry when I don't have it and then when I do I miserable. Yuck!!!


So sorry your MS is back. It's so yucky isn't it . I hope you start to feel better soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> My husband turns 31 today!


My hubby will be 29 soon. No spicy things for me- EVER. ew ew ew. No nothing for me right now, really.

AFM: Nausea is still here, even with Zofran... but I'm pushing through it. Zofran makes it bearable .... sort of. My first appointment is tomorrow, which I'm really excited about. I'm not to happy that they might not do an ultrasound until 20 weeks though. I'd really like the reassurance of knowing baby is in the right place & the sound of the heartbeat.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm pretty upset with my sister. A while ago, she asked what names we picked out for the baby. Boy would be David Alan. Girl would be Madison Lesh. Apparently she is furious with us about us using Lesh because I was a baby and our grandmother in dad's side passed away. There was a huge fight, and I'm pretty much done. While people should be honored, they're instead giving us hell. Idk what to do. It has me very upset that she feels I'm insulting her and making her feel all sorts of other things. But at the same time, it's a middle name and I have a right to chose whatever I want to. It's bad enough she picked a fight with me, especially when told not to because of my blood pressure issue. I'm scared that will affect today and give me another high read.
> 
> I'm hungry, so I need to go stuff my stomach.


wow, i would be upset too. it's a family name, and often more than one baby will have a grandparent's name, especially as a middle name. in my family, Joseph is a very common middle name, and of course i wouldn't be upset if my brother decided to use it too. is your sister wanting to use that name herself?? i hope your blood pressure comes down... take some time to rest and relax and (try) to forget about it.

AFM: i had my second beta blood test this morning. i'm waiting for the results, which probably wont' be until tomorrow... ack!!! my first beta was 162, so i guess we're looking for anything over 300.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I'm pretty upset with my sister. A while ago, she asked what names we picked out for the baby. Boy would be David Alan. Girl would be Madison Lesh. Apparently she is furious with us about us using Lesh because I was a baby and our grandmother in dad's side passed away. There was a huge fight, and I'm pretty much done. While people should be honored, they're instead giving us hell. Idk what to do. It has me very upset that she feels I'm insulting her and making her feel all sorts of other things. But at the same time, it's a middle name and I have a right to chose whatever I want to. It's bad enough she picked a fight with me, especially when told not to because of my blood pressure issue. I'm scared that will affect today and give me another high read.
> 
> I'm hungry, so I need to go stuff my stomach.


It always sucks when siblings act like that! When I told my sister about my miscarriage she was so upset that I was even pregnant to begin with I was terrified to tell her I was pregnant this time. She flipped out on me saying she wasn't ready for another niece or nephew. I was so hurt that she was making it all about her and never even said sorry for my loss. I was so upset and hurt about it that I was scared to tell her I am pregnant again. I had my mom and dad tell her. She is of course excited now.
But your sister has absolutely NO right to get upset with you over what you and your DH decide to name the baby. It is the decision of you and DH not her. Don't let her influence your choice. If you want to name your baby that and feel it is a way for you to honor the name then so be it. She will have to build a bridge and get over it. As for her intentionally upsetting you, that's BS! I have to take lebetalol for my BP to be able to carry this pregnancy safely. Please don't let her get to you like that. Calmly let her know that if she can't speak to you calmly without getting you upset or raising your BP then she is not welcome while you are pregnant because she is toxic and can harm your pregnancy.
Hope things get better Hun.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelley4*
> 
> wow, i would be upset too. it's a family name, and often more than one baby will have a grandparent's name, especially as a middle name. in my family, Joseph is a very common middle name, and of course i wouldn't be upset if my brother decided to use it too. is your sister wanting to use that name herself?? i hope your blood pressure comes down... take some time to rest and relax and (try) to forget about it.
> 
> AFM: i had my second beta blood test this morning. i'm waiting for the results, which probably wont' be until tomorrow... ack!!! my first beta was 162, so i guess we're looking for anything over 300.


No clue if she wanted to use the name. There's no reason she can't ever use it. She used our grandmother's first name for her daughter but I didn't get upset. I thought it was a beautiful idea. I hope you get awesome betas!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> It always sucks when siblings act like that! When I told my sister about my miscarriage she was so upset that I was even pregnant to begin with I was terrified to tell her I was pregnant this time. She flipped out on me saying she wasn't ready for another niece or nephew. I was so hurt that she was making it all about her and never even said sorry for my loss. I was so upset and hurt about it that I was scared to tell her I am pregnant again. I had my mom and dad tell her. She is of course excited now.
> But your sister has absolutely NO right to get upset with you over what you and your DH decide to name the baby. It is the decision of you and DH not her. Don't let her influence your choice. If you want to name your baby that and feel it is a way for you to honor the name then so be it. She will have to build a bridge and get over it. As for her intentionally upsetting you, that's BS! I have to take lebetalol for my BP to be able to carry this pregnancy safely. Please don't let her get to you like that. Calmly let her know that if she can't speak to you calmly without getting you upset or raising your BP then she is not welcome while you are pregnant because she is toxic and can harm your pregnancy.
> Hope things get better Hun.


When I miscarried after Christmas, she told us it was for the better. Whatever. She's self centered, so we expected it. And when we announced our pregnancy, the first thing she did was make it all about her. "Now you can't come to my wedding! You guys should've waited." There was a point we thought she was going to tell us to abort this pregnancy. And she's very bipolar about it. One moment she's all wanting to buy baby things. The next she is angry because we can't travel to her, and I won't go live near her to help her with her business. She had the guts to tell me to name our daughter after the grandmother who raised me if I "must" keep a family name in the loop. She's just been evil and malicious, and blamed my name choice on her needing more therapy.

Hopefully they don't want to give me something for the BP. I really hate taking anything beyond vitamins.

Thanks for the supporting thoughts.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's best you avoid her all together if that's going on. I was upset about taking the BP meds at first but it's definitely helping me. Hope things get better


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! My appt went good today! Had a pap and blood work. I won't know the beta unless I call and ask or something's wrong I guess. They have never called and told me in the past. My uterus is like totally misaligned but this happened when I was pregnant with dd. She said she's not worried. The worse thing that happens is at around 12 weeks it will push on the bladder stopping you from urinating and they go up there and move it! Good news is she said Im a perfect candidate for a vbac!! She was totally supportive of it. I declined the early us and she was Ok with that too. She said as long as I was sure about the date of my last mp!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh she gave me zofran too. I've never taken it with any other pregnancies but I'm going to this time bc I need to start functioning with these other two little ones!!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> No clue if she wanted to use the name. There's no reason she can't ever use it. She used our grandmother's first name for her daughter but I didn't get upset. I thought it was a beautiful idea. I hope you get awesome betas!
> 
> ...


I think your sister's reaction is absolutely horrible and selfish. She has a lot of issues to work on.

I've started to "reward" people with information. If someone treats me with respect I give them more information. If they are rude, dismissive or selfish I don't let them into my life as much anymore. One very dear friend of mine reacted rudely when my husband and I decided to get married - it was a reflection of her own doubts and struggles with her marriage, and I knew this at the time. She offered no support, congratulations or anything positive, so I have not been very forthcoming with her regarding anything too personal. I'm not punishing her for having problems in her own life, I'm just choosing carefully and wisely who I can and can't share with and recently she has not been on the "share list". I understand it's hard to cut your sister out though, and I have by no means cut out this friend of mine, I've just kept her at a bit more distance.

I've chosen to share my pregnancy news with people I am fairly certain will be supportive, positive and helpful, especially early on when I can chose who to tell. Once I start showing that's a mute point, but my life is much calmer and more positive when I chose to keep closest.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> "Apparently she is furious with us about us using Lesh because I was a baby and our grandmother in dad's side passed away."


I don't even get what she is mad about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Hi ladies! My appt went good today! Had a pap and blood work. I won't know the beta unless I call and ask or something's wrong I guess. They have never called and told me in the past. My uterus is like totally misaligned but this happened when I was pregnant with dd. She said she's not worried. The worse thing that happens is at around 12 weeks it will push on the bladder stopping you from urinating and they go up there and move it! Good news is she said Im a perfect candidate for a vbac!! She was totally supportive of it. I declined the early us and she was Ok with that too. She said as long as I was sure about the date of my last mp!


Yay!!! Congrats on being a VBAC candidate!!! Me too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> I think your sister's reaction is absolutely horrible and selfish. She has a lot of issues to work on.
> I've started to "reward" people with information. If someone treats me with respect I give them more information. If they are rude, dismissive or selfish I don't let them into my life as much anymore. One very dear friend of mine reacted rudely when my husband and I decided to get married - it was a reflection of her own doubts and struggles with her marriage, and I knew this at the time. She offered no support, congratulations or anything positive, so I have not been very forthcoming with her regarding anything too personal. I'm not punishing her for having problems in her own life, I'm just choosing carefully and wisely who I can and can't share with and recently she has not been on the "share list". I understand it's hard to cut your sister out though, and I have by no means cut out this friend of mine, I've just kept her at a bit more distance.
> I've chosen to share my pregnancy news with people I am fairly certain will be supportive, positive and helpful, especially early on when I can chose who to tell. Once I start showing that's a mute point, but my life is much calmer and more positive when I chose to keep closest.


I like that idea to reward ppl with info! Bravo!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@badwolf092087is this the sister that's always mean and rude? Or the one you get along with. This seems ridiculous she's mad!


----------



## Water Mama (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I was in the TTC One group back in September/October last year. I am due with a baby girl in about 5 weeks! Was browsing the TTC thread and found this new thread. Really happy to see so many other graduates and find a way to stay in touch!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> I don't even get what she is mad about?


She's being self centered among many other things. Her arguments are really invalid, and she kept trying to turn every bit of the fight into a who had it worse growing up competition.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> @badwolf092087is this the sister that's always mean and rude? Or the one you get along with. This seems ridiculous she's mad!


The one that's always mean and rude. I've been trying to have a decent relationship with her, but it seems to be failing me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Mama*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was in the TTC One group back in September/October last year. I am due with a baby girl in about 5 weeks! Was browsing the TTC thread and found this new thread. Really happy to see so many other graduates and find a way to stay in touch!


Welcome and congrats! What type of birth are you doing?


----------



## Water Mama (Sep 18, 2013)

@badwolf092087, thank you, same to you! I am planning my second hospital water birth with my midwife.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Sarah, I'm sorry, I don't know you or your sister, so maybe it isn't my place to say, but your sister sounds like she needs a swift kick in the *ahem.
You and your DH should name your baby whatever name you want! I'm sorry you have that toxicity to deal with. I hope she chills out.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks. Hubby and I are keeping Lesh for a middle name no matter what. And I talked to my father. He agrees with disowning my sister, especially because of things she said about him that are lies. Her adopted family convinced her of events that never happened, and we are just done trying. I'll do the right thing and invite her to the shower but I don't expect her there.

I forgot to mention that I had my biweekly ultrasound with another doctor at the practice. She was awesome. I got stuck with the crappy ultrasound machine, but muffin is rolling and kicking. She said that indicates smart as proven by studies. And apparently the genetic testing people called the practice. So far numbers are good, and the early scan showed possibly boy. I'll get a definite answer in 4 weeks or so if muffin will stop rolling with every image they try to take. Either way, I'll be happy.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@badwolf
Glad your appointment went well. Also glad you and DH are deciding to keep the name you've chosen. It's your baby so it's your decision not hers. Chin up


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad wolf so glad everything is going well!

I called to get my beta number from yesterday. What should it be at for 9 weeks?


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Bad wolf so glad everything is going well!
> 
> I called to get my beta number from yesterday. What should it be at for 9 weeks?



3 weeks LMP5 - 50 mIU/ml4 weeks LMP5 - 426 mIU/ml5 weeks LMP18 - 7,340 mIU/ml6 weeks LMP1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml7-8 weeks LMP7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml9-12 weeks LMP25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml13-16 weeks LMP13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml17-24 weeks LMP4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml25-40 weeks LMP3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml

Please remember that HCG levels vary widely, as you can see from the ranges given. What matters as much as the actual numbers, if not more, is the rate at which your HCG is increasing.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Well this is my one and only beta test do I won't know how it's increasing. Thank you for the info. I wanted to see if it's at least in range. Haven't heard back yet.


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

finally got my second beta results!!! they are more than doubled!!! from 162 to 533! YIPPEEEEEE


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelley4*
> 
> finally got my second beta results!!! they are more than doubled!!! from 162 to 533! YIPPEEEEEE


Grats! I have to ask at my next appt why if they consider me a high risk pregnancy they aren't doing another ultrasound prior to 18weeks. Kind of has me confused. Hopefully baby (butter bean as my friend refers to it) will still have a strong heart beat when I go back on the 6th


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

@Water Mama I think you and I were in the same Due Date club with our boys LOL You were June 08 and I was August 08 LOL


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok got my beta back! 221,611 yeah!!! They said that's really good!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Grats! I have to ask at my next appt why if they consider me a high risk pregnancy they aren't doing another ultrasound prior to 18weeks. Kind of has me confused. Hopefully baby (butter bean as my friend refers to it) will still have a strong heart beat when I go back on the 6th


Idk but I am personally weary of frequent ultrasounds unless it's necessary bc there are risks to baby. If you are uncomfortable I'm sure you could request one and see what their response it. It was crazy making for me to wait from when I found outat 13DPO until 10weeks to hear the heartbeat after just having a MC.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Idk but I am personally weary of frequent ultrasounds unless it's necessary bc there are risks to baby. If you are uncomfortable I'm sure you could request one and see what their response it. It was crazy making for me to wait from when I found outat 13DPO until 10weeks to hear the heartbeat after just having a MC.


I know my next appt. is in four weeks, I'll be 13 weeks. Had a mc at 12 weeks before, so it's gonna be a long 4 weeks until I can hear that heartbeat.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I know my next appt. is in four weeks, I'll be 13 weeks. Had a mc at 12 weeks before, so it's gonna be a long 4 weeks until I can hear that heartbeat.


Ugh I know that feeling and I'm really sorry you have to wait. Do something to fill your time and mind! If that's even possible!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Idk but I am personally weary of frequent ultrasounds unless it's necessary bc there are risks to baby. If you are uncomfortable I'm sure you could request one and see what their response it. It was crazy making for me to wait from when I found outat 13DPO until 10weeks to hear the heartbeat after just having a MC.


I'm high risk due to high BP and a MC in December. There really isn't a risk to baby with an ultrasound. Not that has been proven medically. An ultrasound is simply sound waves sent through the body that bounce back to reflect an image on the screen. The same as sonar for dolphins. I am a registered X-ray tech. I am just nervous as to why they didn't order one seeing as they have me classified as high risk.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I'm high risk due to high BP and a MC in December. There really isn't a risk to baby with an ultrasound. Not that has been proven medically. An ultrasound is simply sound waves sent through the body that bounce back to reflect an image on the screen. The same as sonar for dolphins. I am a registered X-ray tech. I am just nervous as to why they didn't order one seeing as they have me classified as high risk.


I personally would question the people until they gave in to my demands. If you were around here, I'd recommend my practice to you. They will see you as often as you want, with no longer then 4 weeks in between scans. And they would answer all of your questions without hesitation.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

How are all you ladies doing today? I had a pretty decent day so far. Went to Target, Buffalo Wild Wings, and a local park with one of my friends and her daughter. It was a great 5 hours. And exhausting! Keeping up with a 3 year old is tiring sometimes. Her daughter is the sweetest though. She kept going up to my belly and patting it, and asking how he was doing. We don't refer to the baby as a boy around her, so she definitely is using her imagination. And she told us she has enough friends who are girls, so we need to give her a friend who is a boy. She cracks me up.

Now I'm exhausted and holding out for hubby to get home from work. Longest 2 1/2 hours of my life! I hit the 12 week milestone today.  I'm excited and he will be greeted with a glass of champagne when he walks in. This is a big day for me, and it's such a small yet large accomplishment.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> How are all you ladies doing today? I had a pretty decent day so far. Went to Target, Buffalo Wild Wings, and a local park with one of my friends and her daughter. It was a great 5 hours. And exhausting! Keeping up with a 3 year old is tiring sometimes. Her daughter is the sweetest though. She kept going up to my belly and patting it, and asking how he was doing. We don't refer to the baby as a boy around her, so she definitely is using her imagination. And she told us she has enough friends who are girls, so we need to give her a friend who is a boy. She cracks me up.
> 
> Now I'm exhausted and holding out for hubby to get home from work. Longest 2 1/2 hours of my life! I hit the 12 week milestone today. I'm excited and he will be greeted with a glass of champagne when he walks in. This is a big day for me, and it's such a small yet large accomplishment.


Sounds like a good day!
HUGE congrats on hitting that 12week mark!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Grats on hitting 12weeks! I hit 9 weeks today. I can't believe how fast this is going!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Desperate times. I went to bed with a headache last night, hoping it would go away while I slept. It didn't. It got worse when I woke up a couple hours later to go potty. I looked for some Tylenol but couldn't find any pills. All I had was Josiah's infant drops. So... I took enough infant drops to make an adult-sized dose. It was thick and syrupy and VERY sweet and probably about a third of the bottle, but it helped the headache.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey whatever works lol! I prefer Motrin over Tylenol but obviously you can't take Motrin while pregnant....so last week I had to go out and buy Tylenol.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

So I did a bunch of testing this past week, including a urine culture, (since I just had a uti), and I got a message today saying that it was positive for GBS... never had that result before, and now my overly anxious mind is freaking out. Any of you ever deal with that?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

This is pretty common! They will give you an antibiotic Antibiotic clear it up. You will be tested again for it at 35-37 weeks and if you test positive you have to receive IV antibiotics when your water breaks. This keeps it from going to the baby. Try not to worry!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I was GBS pos. with my first


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok so my OB called me today personally to tell me my betas were so high it's possible it's twins and I should consider getting an ultrasound! Don't know what to think. We decided to do the ultrasound. I'm gonna call around and see if I can go get it somewhere cheaper! Do you remember how dark my pregnancy test was? Maybe this is why?


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Ok so my OB called me today personally to tell me my betas were so high it's possible it's twins and I should consider getting an ultrasound! Don't know what to think. We decided to do the ultrasound. I'm gonna call around and see if I can go get it somewhere cheaper! Do you remember how dark my pregnancy test was? Maybe this is why?


AHH! that's so exciting!!! i hope you have two healthy babes in there


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! My ultrasound isn't until tomorrow, I don't know if I can handle the anticipation!!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Thank you! My ultrasound isn't until tomorrow, I don't know if I can handle the anticipation!!!!


Yay!!! Let us know! I'm so excited for you I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ugh I had to change the appt to Thursday! Now I have to wait two days!'


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Do any of you know what your betas were at 9 weeks?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Do any of you know what your betas were at 9 weeks?


I have no idea what my betas were because my OB said he wouldn't tell me unless they were low and would be a reason to worry. If you're experiencing a high doubling rate, it could most definitely be twins. I'm excited for you!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I only had the one beta so I don't know if it's doubling or not she just said it's very high and there's a possibility! Thank you.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine was 111,788 at 8 weeks, but they tend to plateau around that point, so it's kind of late to be taking it at that point without an earlier point of reference. Yours was just on the high side of the normal range, but it was still normal. My ultrasound is on Thursday too.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought my allergies were done. Nope. They are back with a vengeance. Even with my air purifier thing. It's insane. I think I'd rather have morning sickness right now.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> Mine was 111,788 at 8 weeks, but they tend to plateau around that point, so it's kind of late to be taking it at that point without an earlier point of reference. Yours was just on the high side of the normal range, but it was still normal. My ultrasound is on Thursday too.


Yea I'm just going by what the dr called and told me yesterday.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Yea I'm just going by what the dr called and told me yesterday.


I guess what I am trying to say is it is not abnormally high, so try not to worry. I am looking forward to my ultrasound to make sure that this pregnancy is viable as well as to know whether or not there are twins.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

What times your appt thurs?@NSmomtobe


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

8:30 am. Frankly, I'm concerned about how I am going to make it there on time. (It's an hour drive and we have to drop DS off at day care first.)


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Well I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks. I keep alternating between not feeling pregnant at all/not believing this is a viable pregnancy, and feeling so sick and tired I can't function.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea, my nausea had went away. But today I feel pregnant. I'm having pulling and tugging in my pelvic area and I feel like I'm growing!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

12 weeks today.

will be back later for personals.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Yea, my nausea had went away. But today I feel pregnant. I'm having pulling and tugging in my pelvic area and I feel like I'm growing!


My nausea has gone away as well. Yay! If I stretch just right I feel a pulling in my pelvic area that I am fairly certain has to do with growing baby. I did have an odd symptom pop in late last night... My nipples were not only hurting they felt like they were on fire! They were so sensitive to absolutely *ANY AND EVERYTHING*!!! I just wanted to lay in bed topless bc of the pain...


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

maofl, that could be round ligament stretching.

dmarie, cute bump!

Wow, so many appointments on Thursday. Mine's Thursday, too, but it's just a "regular" appointment. I'm 13 weeks today! I was crazy and subbed to the "How early do you feel baby move" thread in my DDC (I think) and people there are feeling their babies at like 9-10 weeks.







: Every pregnancy, I get hopeful that I might feel it early, but it still never happens for me until about 16 weeks.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

I feel like I'm having contractions. Been going on for half an hour. Waiting for my doc to get back to me.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Lay on your left side and sip cold water! This used yo happen to me with my
Last pregnancy!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

It got pretty bad. At ER now.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Please keep us updated!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Are you okay @dmariev ??


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Still waiting on results


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

So apparently my uti was bad enough that it was causing me to cramp. They did fluids and I.V. antibiotics. Baby looked good, phew. I was so worried. Thank you so much for the concerns.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad it was "just" a UTI. Hope that clears up quickly for you.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank goodness!!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

It was pretty bad for a while there. I was sure I was losing Little. Now I'm just exhausted heh heh Darn anxiety!


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> So apparently my uti was bad enough that it was causing me to cramp. They did fluids and I.V. antibiotics. Baby looked good, phew. I was so worried. Thank you so much for the concerns.


SO glad the baby is looking good!! heal fast, mama!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm glad it turned out all right. I have heard of UTIs causing cramping like that before.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Glad things are okay and baby is good. Praying you heal quickly.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

So happy baby is ok!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got the call from the people who did the first round of genetic testing today. Everything looks great so far. Next week when I go in for my ultrasound with my OB, I get paperwork directing me to the hospital to get blood drawn. Yay! (Not).


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I got the call from the people who did the first round of genetic testing today. Everything looks great so far. Next week when I go in for my ultrasound with my OB, I get paperwork directing me to the hospital to get blood drawn. Yay! (Not).


I totally hate the blood work too, but yay for good results! How are you feeling?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmariev*
> 
> I totally hate the blood work too, but yay for good results! How are you feeling?


I've been feeling normal. And that sounds strange. But since I hit 12 weeks, I just have headaches, a never ending appetite, and need to pee even more. All last night I felt the growing pains and had to keep laying on my left side. I would wake up and find myself in my right and in pain. You would think my body would know better lol.

As far as blood work goes, I don't mind it. Unless I get the ladies who don't do it right and leave me bruised for a week. I offer to do it for them and they think I am a drug user. No, I'm a med school drop out lol.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> maofl, that could be round ligament stretching.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said that because I was starting to wonder if I felt something yesterday but I convinced myself it was too early.

Ultrasound showed one baby measuring right on time at 10w1d with a heartbeat and I could see its hand moving. Not as active as DS was during his early ultrasound, but maybe that's a good sign (calmer child). The technician spent a lot of time trying to take pictures of my ovaries. I'm not sure what that was about, but I will ask my doctor when I see him next week.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe*
> 
> I'm glad you said that because I was starting to wonder if I felt something yesterday but I convinced myself it was too early.
> 
> Ultrasound showed one baby measuring right on time at 10w1d with a heartbeat and I could see its hand moving. Not as active as DS was during his early ultrasound, but maybe that's a good sign (calmer child). The technician spent a lot of time trying to take pictures of my ovaries. I'm not sure what that was about, but I will ask my doctor when I see him next week.


If you haven't had an ultrasound prior, they're generally trying to measure and check for systs. Making sure everything looks kosher in there for you.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well these days. Just started feeling baby at 17 weeks. Officially 20 weeks on Saturday and I just finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook. My announcement was super cute, not toot my own horn! 😜 next Thursday, the 29th, is my scheduled US. Still trying to decided why it's necessary and if I am really going to do it. We shall see.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ladies! Nsmomtobe we are right in the same track! I'm measuring 10 weeks exactly I'm 10 weeks 1 day based on LMP. Glad your US went well. Mine went good as well. Only one baby! I got to see him/her moving around and heat the heartbeat!!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edubluv*
> 
> Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well these days. Just started feeling baby at 17 weeks. Officially 20 weeks on Saturday and I just finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook. My announcement was super cute, not toot my own horn! ? next Thursday, the 29th, is my scheduled US. Still trying to decided why it's necessary and if I am really going to do it. We shall see.


You only have to say if you want to share - how did you announce it?! Just out of sheer curiosity


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> You only have to say if you want to share - how did you announce it?! Just out of sheer curiosity


4 pictures side by side, my son holding a different sign in each pic. 1. Mommy is due 2. With baby b 2 3. Coming our way 4. One fine autumn day ... He had super adorable funny faces/ poses in each pic. Maybe I'll try to figure out how to post a pic bc it is definitely cuter than me describing it.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

We called my son Baby B throughout the whole pregnancy bc we did not know gender.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So my appointment today got canceled b/c of a birth.







The "desk" lady did call me and leave a message, but I got it while I was in the shower and then didn't notice anything until I got there. I needed to meet w/ the financial guy anyway since he was at lunch at our last appointment, so we went ahead and did that and she rescheduled me for tomorrow. They have a "Facebook check-in" thing where if you check in eight times, you get a discount on supplements, and she said I could go ahead and check in today and tomorrow, lol, so I did that. I also randomly asked about the MaterniT21 test, and they have that, but it's a different company, and the way she explained it to me, I think it's doable. DH and I talked about it on the way home and he wants to do it as well. My MW will tell me more about it tomorrow.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay for a good u/s, NSMom!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Kita4was thinking of you! You never updated us in your appt. I hope everything went well!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, today is the last day of school for my DS. Taking him to school and heading straight to my OB office as I am 9 weeks (will be 10w Sunday) and woke this morning. Went to the restroom and found I am spotting when I wiped... I'm so upset and nervous right now because SO and I were supposed to tell his family tomorrow. And I'm nervous because we already told DS who is 8. I am scared I might have to tell him I lost the baby. 😭 I am so nervous and trying to stay calm....


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Well, today is the last day of school for my DS. Taking him to school and heading straight to my OB office as I am 9 weeks (will be 10w Sunday) and woke this morning. Went to the restroom and found I am spotting when I wiped... I'm so upset and nervous right now because SO and I were supposed to tell his family tomorrow. And I'm nervous because we already told DS who is 8. I am scared I might have to tell him I lost the baby. ? I am so nervous and trying to stay calm....


Hugs mama. I don't know what to say other than I'm sending you warm thoughts and best wishes. Hope all is well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I swear I need to take a suite out in the ER. I was there again last night. Don't worry, the baby is alright. Little muffin does back flips while I'm suffering in pain. I keep having sharp pains and bright red bleeding. They have three ideas but I eliminated one the moment they suggested it. They thought constipation, but it's not that. So they're going with the UTI never went away and it got worse, or I'm having kidney issues. And if it is kidney issues, it can't be treated until after pregnancy. So I'm on a more restricted schedule, not full bed rest but might as well be. I can't do anything unsupervised. I feel like I'm becoming more of an inconvenience during this pregnancy. Can't go back to work (my bosses will probably be thrilled at the temp agency), can't leave the house by myself, and they want someone with me as much as possible. Blah.

On the baby note, I'm at the point where my ob and the hospital on said there's no chance of loss. My cervix is very much closed, every vital for the baby is "perfect," and we are growing at a great pace. Albeit a fast pace but great.

I barely slept last night and now I have a day full of things to do with my husband because he won't leave me at home alone.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Well, today is the last day of school for my DS. Taking him to school and heading straight to my OB office as I am 9 weeks (will be 10w Sunday) and woke this morning. Went to the restroom and found I am spotting when I wiped... I'm so upset and nervous right now because SO and I were supposed to tell his family tomorrow. And I'm nervous because we already told DS who is 8. I am scared I might have to tell him I lost the baby. ? I am so nervous and trying to stay calm....


Hugs!! I so hope all is well.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Well, today is the last day of school for my DS. Taking him to school and heading straight to my OB office as I am 9 weeks (will be 10w Sunday) and woke this morning. Went to the restroom and found I am spotting when I wiped... I'm so upset and nervous right now because SO and I were supposed to tell his family tomorrow. And I'm nervous because we already told DS who is 8. I am scared I might have to tell him I lost the baby. ? I am so nervous and trying to stay calm....


I hope all is well too, but I know how scary spotting is.

I hope you get good news today.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I swear I need to take a suite out in the ER. I was there again last night. Don't worry, the baby is alright. Little muffin does back flips while I'm suffering in pain. I keep having sharp pains and bright red bleeding. They have three ideas but I eliminated one the moment they suggested it. They thought constipation, but it's not that. So they're going with the UTI never went away and it got worse, or I'm having kidney issues. And if it is kidney issues, it can't be treated until after pregnancy. So I'm on a more restricted schedule, not full bed rest but might as well be. I can't do anything unsupervised. I feel like I'm becoming more of an inconvenience during this pregnancy. Can't go back to work (my bosses will probably be thrilled at the temp agency), can't leave the house by myself, and they want someone with me as much as possible. Blah.
> 
> ...


I am right there with you on the needing a suite at the ER! Lol! Glad your little muffin is doing well.

*AFM* I went straight to the OB this morning as soon as I dropped my son out at school. I let them know this is the 2nd time I have spotted this pregnancy as well as I had a miscarriage in December. This Dr who saw me was super nice! I like him! I may just start seeing him instead of the lady I was seeing. Lol! He had them do an immediate ultrasound on me. I was so scared for baby! In this particular office they have a giant monitor on the wall so you can look straight at it instead of having to crook your neck to see the monitor the tech is using. I saw baby appear quickly but I couldn't see the heart or heartbeat at first. Thankfully the tech was able to see it and even though I am not far enough along to hear it strongly yet she could see it appear on the screen. 167 BPM!!! Phew! She also said baby is growing perfectly for how far along I am. I will be 10weeks on Sunday. I also informed the Dr that when she was doing the US that I felt tender and sore down there (was a vag ultrasound) when the tech was over the baby but had no tenderness or pain when she was over my cysts on my left ovary. He seemed concerned about it and decided the best course was a progesterone injection to relax my uterus due to the pain and also help protect baby. So I had the injection and go back in two weeks. I was also put on strict bed rest for the next 24hrs.
Thank you all for the concern. I was scared so bad!
On a positive I got two pictures of my butter bean and showed them to my DS who got the cutest look on his face and asked, "IS THAT THE BABY???" It was so adorable! Here is my current US picture from today.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@maof1 is everything ok!!??


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha we must have posted at the same time!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Haha we must have posted at the same time!


Yeah... Now I just have to figure out a way for SO to tell his mom we are preggo.... He still hasn't figured out how he wants to do it and we are supposed to tell her tomorrow! Lol!


----------



## shelley4 (Sep 10, 2003)

hi all. i'm 6 wks 1 day now, and had some spotting over lunch time. it was pinkish, now brownish, and not a whole lot of it. no pain, no cramping. hoping it's from the progesterone suppositories. ultrasound has been moved up to wed. please cross your fingers that we make it until then!!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you got good news, maof1!

shelly4, I didn't have spotting exactly, but occasionally would she specks of blood in my underwear at the beginning of this pregnancy (and also 2 days ago), which I believe was the result of irritation caused by the progesterone suppositories. I hope you have a good ultrasound on Wednesday too!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I am right there with you on the needing a suite at the ER! Lol! Glad your little muffin is doing well.
> 
> ...


Glad all is well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelley4*
> 
> hi all. i'm 6 wks 1 day now, and had some spotting over lunch time. it was pinkish, now brownish, and not a whole lot of it. no pain, no cramping. hoping it's from the progesterone suppositories. ultrasound has been moved up to wed. please cross your fingers that we make it until then!!


Hello there! Hope all goes well for you. This early time can be frightening.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> On a positive I got two pictures of my butter bean and showed them to my DS who got the cutest look on his face and asked, "IS THAT THE BABY???" It was so adorable!


I can't wait to hear your DS's reaction when he first feels the baby kick.







(Or SEES it kick, later on.)


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> I can't wait to hear your DS's reaction when he first feels the baby kick.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! That will be a riot!!! SO tells his mom we are expecting today.... I'm hoping it goes well... I'm nervous.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I can officially say "hello second trimester" along with hello to the UTI from hell. (Ughh). I'm ecstatic because we are technically in the clear, and we made it to the point his mother didn't think would happen. (Evil woman sometimes). But this UTI is gettin on my nerves. The meds can cause dizziness, neon colored urine, and nausea. If you ever doubted the "crazy" side effects, don't. They're not kidding about the neon color.

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@badwolf092087 Hope your UTI clears up soon. Congrats on making it to the 2nd trimester!

AFM, I have determined to let go and let God. If He wants me to have the baby I will have the baby. If not then we will try again. I am letting it go to God and trusting in him. I say this because I spotted a little this morning as well even though I was told strict bed rest for 24hrs. I spoke with a friend who encouraged me to speak back to my fear or it will rule me. I do not want to live in fear so I am letting my fears go to God. Since I decided this I have felt SOOO much better. I haven't been stressing about it. I hope this helps some of you ladies as well. God bless.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I can officially say "hello second trimester" along with hello to the UTI from hell. (Ughh). I'm ecstatic because we are technically in the clear, and we made it to the point his mother didn't think would happen. (Evil woman sometimes). But this UTI is gettin on my nerves. The meds can cause dizziness, neon colored urine, and nausea. If you ever doubted the "crazy" side effects, don't. They're not kidding about the neon color.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.


Ouchers! Hope it clears up fast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> @badwolf092087 Hope your UTI clears up soon. Congrats on making it to the 2nd trimester!
> 
> AFM, I have determined to let go and let God. If He wants me to have the baby I will have the baby. If not then we will try again. I am letting it go to God and trusting in him. I say this because I spotted a little this morning as well even though I was told strict bed rest for 24hrs. I spoke with a friend who encouraged me to speak back to my fear or it will rule me. I do not want to live in fear so I am letting my fears go to God. Since I decided this I have felt SOOO much better. I haven't been stressing about it. I hope this helps some of you ladies as well. God bless.


Hugs to you during this tough time. It's so hard when things are out of our hands. Sending you positive thoughts. I know there is nothing anyone can really say to make it better.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@maof1amen!!

@badwolf092087 yeahhhhhh!!!! I only have 1 1/2 weeks to go until I'm there!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Sunday. I am feeling like complete crud today... Woke up feeling like I was going to yak... Still ate something because I knew I needed to so I could take my BP meds... Now I'm feeling gross. Haha! Time for a shower and get the kids ready. SO's mom is up from Florida and we got SO's 4 kids from his ex wife Friday so today she wants to take them to see a movie. So 3 adults and 5 kids. Movie time!
OHHHH! And SO decided to get a cute Congratulations Baby card for his mom to tell her we are pregnant. So we wrote in it congratulations on being a nana again and gave her one of the ultrasound pictures. She liked it. Of course SO was worried about how she's react and told her so because he knows how certain other people will react and she just told him, if it's something you want, and you think you can handle it and are ready then don't worry about what they will say. It's not about them. I was so glad she said that! His being nervous to tell her had me scared. Haha.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

We went to a restaurant today that had a "party room" for my birthday for lunch today. Sometime in the recent past, there must have been a girl baby shower there because there was still a foil banner up that said "It's a girl!" lol. Everyone teased me and thought that we either weren't finding out or hadn't found out yet. So I joked back and said, "Yeah, this was a total surprise to me, too." And then someone said maybe it's a premonition or whatever, and I said "Yep, it's quite literally a 'sign.' " lol. On that note, we did go ahead and get the MaterniT21 test on Friday. That particular test is brand-new to the birth center, so they weren't fully up-and-up on the procedures for it, and they had to track me down on Saturday to get me to sign the requisition form. Then with tomorrow being a holiday, I'm thinking that I won't hear from them until the middle of next week for the results since they have to send it out of state, but I'm excited to be able to find out the gender w/o an ultrasound. I'm still thinking boy, but hoping girl since DH thinks it's a girl and after three boys in a row, DD needs a sister.









maofl, glad your SO's mom was great about the news and you have that stressful event behind you.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Today has been a good day so far. Felt well enough to run some errands, went to church, and convinced my father to come visit us this week. I also felt the first baby kicks! It happened in church today which we found cute, because that's when I first had a hunch that we finally had conceived. It was only for a few seconds, but they were strong!

@Harmony96 that could totally be the world's way of saying "girl!" I'm a sucker for signs the universe throws at me. I hope you get your test results back soon!!

@maof1 feel better! And glad to hear SO's mom is happy. And she is right. As long as you and your partner are happy, that's what matters.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sitting here... In my SO's granny's home... Feeling like I just want to cry and cry until I cry myself to sleep... Damn these emotions! Lol!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Sitting here... In my SO's granny's home... Feeling like I just want to cry and cry until I cry myself to sleep... Damn these emotions! Lol!


Just let it out girl!!

@badwolf092087wow that's early to feel kicks! Such a wonderful feeling. I live the second trimester. You start to feel better, more energetic, the baby starts kicking, your belly looks pregnant and not just fat lol and you don't have to worry so much!! I'm do happy for you.

@Harmony96 you have to let us know the gender as soon as you find out!!!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a question -can anyone recommend something for bloating and constipation? I'm 8 weeks, but look and feel probably twice that. I'm usually so regular and never have any GI issues, but this baby is wreaking havoc on my insides. My husband thinks it's amusing because he's usually the one with GI complaints and now my stomach of steel has gone awry.

Prune juice? Stool softener - and which kind?
I drink lots of water already.
Help please. Thank you!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

AFM: I'm in that stage where my belly just looks pudgy not pregnant. So I'm not big enough for maternity clothes but my shirts are starting to look bad on me. My pants still fit though! I just push down under my belly a little.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> I have a question -can anyone recommend something for bloating and constipation? I'm 8 weeks, but look and feel probably twice that. I'm usually so regular and never have any GI issues, but this baby is wreaking havoc on my insides. My husband thinks it's amusing because he's usually the one with GI complaints and now my stomach of steel has gone awry.
> 
> ...


Try the prune juice and see if it helps you. If not, get a recommendation for a stool softener from your doctor. I forgot which ones they recommend.

@apeydef this is apparently normal for baby two. It scared me because I thought I was having another pain attack today. But just tiny kicks. Goes hand-in-hand with the never ending cartwheels muffin does at night during ultrasounds.

@maof1 let the tears out! I know how uncontrollable they are, but it's alright. Means you've got some pushy hormones on your side. 

@innacircle you alright? Miss your posts!

@Kita4 how're you doing? Been thinking of you as well!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Woohoo for kicks, Sarah! I've had a couple of "maybes" but nothing for sure yet, and given my history, I won't have any firm ones for about another 2.5-3 weeks. How far along were you when you felt your first baby?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
> 
> Woohoo for kicks, Sarah! I've had a couple of "maybes" but nothing for sure yet, and given my history, I won't have any firm ones for about another 2.5-3 weeks. How far along were you when you felt your first baby?


I'd have to find the baby book we started for Connor, but I'm pretty sure 16 or 17 weeks. This was no doubt some kicks today. I was hungry in the middle of mass, and there it was. If we were in a comic book, you'd see "Bam!" in cool print in the frame. Someone wanted more food and didn't like waiting.

A couple of weeks is not too bad! (Coming from Miss Impatient over here). Are you keeping a log for the baby book? (If you're doing one)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My poor firstborn still doesn't have a baby book, lol. I intended one but all her "stuff" is in a drawer and on various memory cards. I post updates on enough long-standing message boards that I can go back and find that information later if I want to. But when I have some spare time (hahahha what's that?) then I do eventually think it would be a good idea to make a book for each of the kids.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I just read on another thread that mom's were disappointed with the gender of the child instead of happy that he/she was healthy. I can't believe "gender disappointment" is a real thing. Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

It seems there is no limit to some people's capacity to take things to extremes and have attitudes they should've left behind in Kindergarten.
I guess if you have 4 or 5 boys and are hoping for a girl there could be a sense of disappointment, but that should be far outweighed by the joy of a healthy baby.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> It seems there is no limit to some people's capacity to take things to extremes and have attitudes they should've left behind in Kindergarten.
> I guess if you have 4 or 5 boys and are hoping for a girl there could be a sense of disappointment, but that should be far outweighed by the joy of a healthy baby.


I want to reply to the thread because it was a happy and positive thread about how we're planning on revealing the gender, and in comes gender disappointment. I get it, wanting a girl and it's another boy. But that should be completely trumped by the fact the baby is happy and healthy and rolling around in there. It's upsetting. My Grams had 3 daughters and tons of granddaughters and two grandsons. She use to say that she wouldn't have mind having a son of her own, but she was happy that all three of her girls were healthy and strong. I know my hubby wants another boy, but we are also trying to fight the "curse of the firefighters." Every guy in his department has had daughter after daughter, so it's a joke he will get 3 girls before a boy again. I'm happy either way and love this muffin growing inside of me.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisaG*
> 
> I have a question -can anyone recommend something for bloating and constipation? I'm 8 weeks, but look and feel probably twice that. I'm usually so regular and never have any GI issues, but this baby is wreaking havoc on my insides. My husband thinks it's amusing because he's usually the one with GI complaints and now my stomach of steel has gone awry.
> 
> ...


I had to eat lots of prunes to get through the first trimester when I was pregnant with my son. Prune juice would probably work even better. Good luck!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I just read on another thread that mom's were disappointed with the gender of the child instead of happy that he/she was healthy. I can't believe "gender disappointment" is a real thing. Does anyone else feel that way?


Quite frankly I feel it is completely selfish. Especially as someone who has lost a baby, it pisses me off. Think of the poor baby, unwanted from the womb.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badwolf092087*
> 
> I just read on another thread that mom's were disappointed with the gender of the child instead of happy that he/she was healthy. I can't believe "gender disappointment" is a real thing. Does anyone else feel that way?


I do think there is a true thing as gender disappointment. But I also feel it should only go so far. I say this because I have a DS. My SO has 3 DS's and 1 DD. I would LOVE to have a DD this time around. My mother and a few other friends say it is a DD this time. Although I would love a DD this time I will be happy so long as baby is healthy. I do worry though if it is another DS that i will act disappointed and that is what worries me most.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I do think there is a true thing as gender disappointment. But I also feel it should only go so far. I say this because I have a DS. My SO has 3 DS's and 1 DD. I would LOVE to have a DD this time around. My mother and a few other friends say it is a DD this time. Although I would love a DD this time I will be happy so long as baby is healthy. I do worry though if it is another DS that i will act disappointed and that is what worries me most.


I completely understand what you're saying. But the problem with the other person I'm having is they pretty much expressed how disappointed they'll be now, but "hoping" they'll be less disappointed at birth. It kind of just irks me.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> I do think there is a true thing as gender disappointment. But I also feel it should only go so far. I say this because I have a DS. My SO has 3 DS's and 1 DD. I would LOVE to have a DD this time around. My mother and a few other friends say it is a DD this time. Although I would love a DD this time I will be happy so long as baby is healthy. I do worry though if it is another DS that i will act disappointed and that is what worries me most.


I agree. I have always wanted to have a daughter, but I have accepted the fact that we don't always get what we want. I have always believed I would have 2 boys, and I am okay with that. I know that by expecting a boy, I will not be disappointed, and if I have a girl, I will be pleasantly surprised! But I am not worried about the sex right now; I am worried about whether or not it is healthy.

I had a prenatal appointment today. There was nothing interesting in my ultrasound results. Both ovaries were normal. (I was worried something was wrong because she spent SO MUCH time looking at them). The doctor decided to listen to the heart beat via doppler, which surprised me because he has previously refused to try before 12 weeks. He warned me not to be concerned if we couldn't hear it, and then it took a really long time and I thought he might give up. We could hear my heart beat nice and strong, but eventually there was a whiplike sound, and he said, "That's it!" He counted and said, "it's fast, but it's still very small." FHR = 180. Fundal height = 13 cm. I had been concerned because I cannot feel my uterus at all. As others have said, I look like I've gained weight (although I haven't gained very much, <5lbs), but I don't look pregnant. Also, I thought I might be feeling the baby move last week, and this week, I'm not, so I have been worried that something happened since the ultrasound. Which would suck since we just started telling people.

We told DS and he has been our official spokesperson. We went to a family gathering yesterday (my grandmother's 97th birthday) and he told everyone, "My Mommy has a baby in her tummy." The thing is that everybody arrived separately, so as each new family grouping came in, those who had been there previously said, "DS, tell them your news!" and he did.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@NSmomtobe I completely feel you on the DS thing. I have a feeling it's a DS this time too. Lol! I'll definitely be pleasantly surprised if it's a girl. SO is supposed to tell the kids tonight that we have a baby on the way.
As for the lady who says she will be disappointed if baby is not the gender she wants, I'm sure once the baby is here she will be happy. Don't let others bother you like that. It's just extra stress none of us preggo mommies need.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So.... we have a new "baby" in the house. DH got us a sugar glider today. Apparently from a "bad" breeder and with a bad cage and I need to throw everything out but the glider and start over, according to some group on FB. I'm not fond of the cage so I'll probably be getting or making a new one at some point. The glider is a little girl and we named her Taffy.







We got her at a booth at the Memorial Day celebration downtown, and she rode in a little zippered pouch around my neck for the rest of the hour or so that we were there. When we got home, I put her in her cage and put her in a quiet room, but every time I try to check on her, she yells at me.







Poor thing is scared of me and needs time to adjust. All I can do right now is feed her and maybe in a couple of days she'll start to let me handle her and wear her in the little pouch, so she can start to feel secure with me.

NSMom, yay for a good appointment and hearing the HB.







I loved the story of your DS telling everybody at the gathering.









Re: gender disappointment, I do the same thing NSMom does. I expect a boy each time even though my slight preference is for a girl (that's part of the reason we got a female glider today, lol). The past couple of times, when I've found out it's been another boy, I've been disappointed for about a second, but then as time goes on, I keep seeing half-grown boys and young men here and there and think, "That could be MY DS someday," and I get excited about raising up another boy.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@Harmony96 what's a sugar glider? Is it a bird?

Since my UTI started, my nausea and morning sickness have been worse. Like a complete reminder of what my first pregnancy was like. I was trying to blame the meds, but I haven't even taken them yet today and I've puked twice. And it leaves a metallic and iron like taste behind. I have to keep track of all of this for my OB since it might not be a UTI and could be my kidney. I'm trying to chalk this all up to the heat and baby, but when i have the symptoms I'm suppose to keep note of, it freaks me out. First pregnancy caused me to need my gallbladder removed. I'd like to not need more surgeries.

I've been trying not to let it bug me, but today it's hard since hubby worked overnight and is now at his day job. He pretty much has woken up with me to watch out for blood, make sure I don't faint, etc etc. I hate being "babysat." Prior to pregnancy, I was this independent woman who didn't need help and didn't like asking for it. Now I need to, even with the littlest things. He prepped meals for the day for me and put friends "on call" to check in on me. It's nice and all, but I'm only in my 4th month. I should be working and enjoying this weather. Hubby even had to plant the new veggies in the garden that's how bad yesterday went.

I'm sorry I'm whining. It's getting to me already, and I don't know if I can get use to people doing things for me. I'm pretty much mother hen to everyone usually.

I hope everyone else is alright. Sorry for the ranting.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

@badwolf092087 this is a sugar glider. They're a pouch mammal (a marsupial like kangaroos and possums), not a rodent.



And they have a thick membrane between their front and back legs, so they can do this:


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, we told SO's children just a minute ago that the baby isn't going to be the baby anymore. She is going to be a big sister and my DS will be a big brother. They all say they are excited. So happy! They all wanted to see the US picture so we showed them. Hopefully they stay excited about it.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> Well, we told SO's children just a minute ago that the baby isn't going to be the baby anymore. She is going to be a big sister and my DS will be a big brother. They all say they are excited. So happy! They all wanted to see the US picture so we showed them. Hopefully they stay excited about it.


Glad everyone is excited. I'm sure blending families is difficult!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> Glad everyone is excited. I'm sure blending families is difficult!


The worst I have ever had to deal with in the time SO and I have been together was Saturday believe it or not. SO's DS#2 made a comment to my DS... Said, "I know why you're acting that way. It's because you don't have any siblings!" Needless to say my DS was hurt and I was floored to have heard that come out of one of the kids. My DS asked if he could just go ahead and tell the kids. We said no bc we wanted their dad to tell them. Well, no that DS#2 knows about baby on the way and how hurt my DS was he feels bad.
All the kids normally get along pretty well though. Usually the worst is one saying the other won't give up the kindle so the other can have their turn to read. Haha


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm sorry! You know that SO DS2 probably heard this from his mom though unfortunately!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apeydef*
> 
> I'm sorry! You know that SO DS2 probably heard this from his mom though unfortunately!


Oh, I'm sure of it. But now that they know things have changed. My DS already doesn't want me driving because he thinks the seatbelt is too tight and is asking when we can potty train the baby. He is so excited and wants to help with everything.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maof1*
> 
> The worst I have ever had to deal with in the time SO and I have been together was Saturday believe it or not. SO's DS#2 made a comment to my DS... Said, "I know why you're acting that way. It's because you don't have any siblings!" Needless to say my DS was hurt and I was floored to have heard that come out of one of the kids. My DS asked if he could just go ahead and tell the kids. We said no bc we wanted their dad to tell them. Well, no that DS#2 knows about baby on the way and how hurt my DS was he feels bad.


My mother says this about my son whenever we express any concern about his behaviour (i.e., we recently had him assessed for ADHD). She said he is just acting that way because he is a boy and an only child to boot. She told me he needed siblings back in August 2013, which was when his sibling would have been due if I hadn't miscarried in January. I was too upset to respond to that one. But then when she started to blame his behaviour on being an only child, I went off on her, and she said, "What? I didn't say it was your fault. It's nobody's fault."

But DS has been really great about the pregnancy and taking care of me so that the baby can grow. He knows I have lost other babies and he is determined to help me not lose this one. He keeps asking how big the baby is now. (I think it's about 4 cm.) We have been watching youtube videos that show fertilization and fetal development, and he said to a 2-year-old that he just met, "Did you know that you are half sperm and half egg?"


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So I went to a potluck tonight and the only thing my body would let me eat was salad.







But it was a really, really good salad and I went back for seconds.







It had lettuce and apples and raspberries and feta cheese and a dressing of I don't even know what. I've asked the lady who brought it if I could have the recipe.

But everything else on my plate (which was a poppy seed chicken casserole, some alfredo spaghetti, and some regular spaghetti)... I took one bite of each of those, and even though it tasted good and I wanted it, after I swallowed each bite, my body said, "No. Don't eat that."







I was bummed but I listened to my body and thought I'd throw the second portion of salad at it instead, which my body thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@NSmomtobe I hate when people try to blame a child's behavior on being an only child. It just gets me so mad.

@Harmony96 it's definitely good to listen to your body when it comes to eating. You don't want to get sick if you can avoid it.

When I was pregnant with DS I had to teach myself to eat slow so that way I didn't have to worry about getting sick.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

When it comes to eating, following that rule of chewing each bite so many times comes in handy. It gives you enough time to figure out if the food is going to make you sick, and also helps you need to not eat as much. I'm doing 4 small meals a day, large meal for dinner (or else I get hungry before bed) and snacks in between. It's working except for last night. Headaches made it impossible to focus on eating.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got back from my ultrasound. We are 13 1/2 weeks but measuring almost 16 weeks. The baby was head down today and kicking kicking kicking! We measured my placenta and we need to monitor it in case it doesn't move as it's suppose to. I'm not allowed to worry. As long as it does what it's suppose to and the baby isn't feet first come November, I'm looking good for my natural birth! Worse case scenario, I need to have a c-section. So I'm happy and hubby is as well.

We might be able to do an anatomy scan soon. It's been scheduled for June 16th, and if we can't see it then, we will still do a regular ultrasound and book the 18 week scan.


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

I hope you all don't mind that I post here. I hope to be joining you soon but I haven't graduated yet.

I was reading a few pages back about books and videos on home births and I would love to share an awesome book that I read almost daily while pg with DS. Many of you are probably familiar with In a Mae Gaskins. ..her book.*Spiritual Midwifery* is awesome and so empowering. I didn't have a home birth but my birth experience was fantastic. It made me confident in my body and I really think it helped me have a positive experience!

Agaun, hope you don't mind my posting here, I hope to be joining you soon.
Congratulations to all. Happy and healthy 9 months, or less! ?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello.... sorry I've been so absent. I'll just be checking in. I've been really sick. I spent the night in the hospital for dehydration and doped up on IV's a few weeks ago. It's been hard to keep anything down and I'm in bed all day. So bored and miserable. They gave me Zofran but I seem to be allergic to it. We did get a look at the baby and everything looks great- good heartbeat. We are excited. I just can't wait for this MS to be over. The Dr's say I just have it really bad and to make sure I don't get dehydrated again- which has a proven complicated task. We are 9 weeks. Glad to hear things are going well with everyone else. Heathy babies and happiness to all.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear you got so dehydrated. I found it's best to keep a big cup or big bottle of water with you at all times to keep hydrated. Hope you feel better soon.

AFM, I'm being kept busy by 5 little ones. The oldest is 10. We have my DS's baseball team party today. Hoping it doesn't get rained out. Lol! It's a 60% chance of rain.

Also, not sure how I feel about the new layout on my phone... Hard to find this thread. 😒


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Kita I have been thinking of you!! Sorry you've been so sick. Mine seemed to let up at 10 weeks so maybe yours will too! Glad baby is well! 

Wow Maof1 you have your hands full!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I think I felt a couple of bumps yesterday.  14+2.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Wow Maof1 you have your hands full!!


Lol! I'm used to it! SO has 4. 3 DS and 1 DD. I have 1DS with a baby on the way. 
When we get the kids for the summer and SO has to work I take care of them rather than a sitter. We go to the YMCA and swim in the pool and let them work out... It's fun.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So I think the forums are working better, I think! I'm able to see my subscriptions better and saw all your new posts without issues. Maybe I'll be able to come back on here and not lose my sanity, I hope.

I'm having emotional issues constantly and it's getting annoying. My temp agency called with a job that would be permanent placement (what I've wanted for a year now!) and who's on medium bed rest? This gal. So I started crying. She will "see what she can do." Everyone keeps telling me my most important job is carrying muffin and being in good shape for a great pregnancy. I just can't stand this not working thing. And if I have to wait till after pregnancy, it's just going to make it harder for me to get placed somewhere. I'm not getting younger, and there's interns who will do what I'm amazing at for half the cost and they'll half ass it. 

I've also attempted finding daycares where we are once muffin hits 3 months. All you ladies who are stay at home moms, I wish I could give you medals. But I hate being here constantly. Our daycares have a 3 year wait without a charitable donation. Or paying $1000 a month. There's a woman at the firehouse we volunteer at who runs a daycare, but I don't trust her on that level. She's in her 60s, smokes too much, and curses wayyyyy too much. I'd rather my father take care of the baby over her. Argh.

Sorry, I'm ranting again. It's just my breakdown that I'm having today.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, what do you do? And if we lived close, I'd watch your baby for you. So sorry good care is hard to come by up there.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Andrea, one of the many titles I've held is "marketing project manager." I could be the person who creates a layout for a circular or general ad. Or I could be designing a billboard you've seen. Some of the more recent work I've done was a marketing campaign for Home Depot, Target's catalog, and generating website ads at a reduced cost. With each year older you get, the marketing field treats you like an old horse.

And thank you on the baby sitting thing. He's still pushing our firehouse mom, but I'm against it. I told him if I honestly need to be out of work longer, that's his chance to make the other 2 children he wants.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Tomorrow I hit 11 weeks.... Here's to hoping that my appointment goes well on Friday. I'll be 2 days shy of 12 weeks then and hoping to hear a good strong heartbeat while there.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

14 weeks today, and no matter how much water I drink, it doesn't help. So I'm just dealing as the days go on. And the baby has been kicking. I have a new belly pic and ultrasound photos, but this site and I still can't get along to upload them. I'll try again later.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> 14 weeks today, and no matter how much water I drink, it doesn't help. So I'm just dealing as the days go on. And the baby has been kicking. I have a new belly pic and ultrasound photos, but this site and I still can't get along to upload them. I'll try again later.


Since the change I can't even see how or where to upload a picture so I won't be doing it anymore either.. 😔


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Since we're on vBulletin now (again), we have to upload to an external site and then use the IMG tags. Photobucket is popular, but if you don't want an account, then I've also used Tinypic.com with success as well. 

(It might be different on mobile, but on the desktop, you actually can upload a picture but if it's like other VB forums I've been on, there is a cumulative limit.)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

And now for a fun story about eggs. 

So. I was on Facebook one day, and one of the "sponsored posts" or whatever was a "go fund me" type thing for something the inventor was calling the "Kitchen Goose." I clicked through, and it's a contraption to spin an egg at a high enough velocity that it scrambles the egg inside the shell. Sounds neat. I read a little more. If you give X dollars towards their startup costs, you can get one of the contraptions from their first production run. But it's not expected until October.

I wondered if there was a way to do this with things I might have around the house, and I first found a video or something where someone did it by binding the egg in the middle of a shirt sleeve and spinning the sleeve. I tried that and just ended up with sore arms.  So I did some more searching and found this video.






Sounded reasonable in theory, but the practical application didn't turn out like it was supposed to. First of all, it was nearly impossible to get the shoelaces through the holes with the tools that I had. But I finally did that and thought that was going to be the hardest part and that the rest of it would be easy peasy. I slipped an egg inside and started spinning it, but it didn't seem like it was going very fast, and I kept having to wind it up over and over again. Then, when I wanted to take the egg out, it was stuck inside because I hadn't made the slit quite wide enough. I tried to use my knife to enlarge the slit a little, but what I actually did was crack the egg. Which was not scrambled in the slightest, by the way.

I got the thing cleaned up that day and tried again, and this time it spun a LOT faster--so fast, in fact, that the rubber band slipped off and the force spun the egg right out of the ball and onto the floor. DH saw what happened and laughed and took a picture, LOL. After I cleaned up the egg, I tried a third time, this time sealing it up with packing tape. But again, no scramble. I posted on FB my saga at this time and someone who replied said she'd never been able to scramble an egg in the shell.

Fast forward a week or two, and I noticed Josiah playing with the contraption today, and I thought I'd give it a try one more time. I put in an egg and got it spinning, and had to re-wind it a few times, but in the end, I got a "motion" going down where it would go REALLY fast and then self-wind the other direction. (Sort of picture a horizontal yo-yo. With a regular yo-yo, you have to give a little "pull" to it at just the right time to make it come all the way back up to your hand. It's kind of the same principle with this egg contraption.) It seemed like it was going fast enough to scramble, so I popped it out after a while and checked it with a flashlight, and it was red! I haven't cooked or broken it yet, but supposedly the flashlight test is a good one.

I originally wanted to do this b/c my midwife wants me to eat two eggs a day, and I prefer them scrambled, but if I can do this, hey, I save a dish (I don't like them scrambled just in the pan), but now I kind of want to give it a try boiled to see what it tastes like that way.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So I tried to log in on my phone today and it wouldn't let me. I'm slowly giving up on this site.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Badwolf, I couldn't log in either on my phone this morning.. So frustrating. Here's what I just did and it seems to have worked: go to the site on your phone, switch to desktop version, log in, switch back to mobile version. I think it worked.. We'll see when I hit reply, ha.

Hi all, peeking in here since I got a faint bfp


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Badwolf, I couldn't log in either on my phone this morning.. So frustrating. Here's what I just did and it seems to have worked: go to the site on your phone, switch to desktop version, log in, switch back to mobile version. I think it worked.. We'll see when I hit reply, ha.
> 
> Hi all, peeking in here since I got a faint bfp


Yay on the BFP! Hopefully Rosie joins us soon.

As for the switch between mobile and desktop, all it did was lock me out. :frown:


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Attempting to upload the 14 week bump photo. Here's hoping this works.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> As for the switch between mobile and desktop, all it did was lock me out. :frown:


Ah crud, I'm sorry- I was so excited to find a 'fix'.. Ugh, it is probably all device-dependent. I am sure they are working to fix everything.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Attempting to upload the 14 week bump photo. Here's hoping this works.


Beautiful!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Yay on the BFP! Hopefully Rosie joins us soon.
> 
> As for the switch between mobile and desktop, all it did was lock me out. :frown:


Yay!!! Jenjy gets to join us! Grats on your BFP!!!

AFM, So... Today I am making an order of Boston Cream Pie Cupcakes for a friend that ordered them.... I think I'm going to have to charge more than $20 per dozen of these next time for all that has to go into them. 
I have already made the pastry custard from scratch. It was actually pretty easy! Now I am about to make the sponge cake cupcakes and then on to the ganache. YUMM!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Yay on the BFP! Hopefully Rosie joins us soon.


Thank you. I definitely didn't want to come over here without her. 



maof1 said:


> Yay!!! Jenjy gets to join us! Grats on your BFP!!!


Thanks, maof!!

Your cupcakes sound incredibly complicated and delicious! More than 20$ per dozen sounds reasonable!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Congratulations, Jenjy!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea jenjy!!' Congrats! We need some of the one people over here! Seems like not a lot of BFP lately! I'm praying for Rosie too!!

Bad wolf you are adorable. 

Good luck Maof1! Hope they turn out yummy.

A little nervous this week bc I am approaching 12 weeks. My next appt isn't until next week at 13 weeks. I miscarried with my first baby right at 12 weeks. I'm terrified I'm going to go in and hear no heartbeat next week. Especially since my nausea is gone. 
However meet my newest symptom. Constipation!!! Can I take ex lax? I seriously go days with out going.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

See post below this. Haha


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

apeydef said:


> A little nervous this week bc I am approaching 12 weeks. My next appt isn't until next week at 13 weeks. I miscarried with my first baby right at 12 weeks. I'm terrified I'm going to go in and hear no heartbeat next week. Especially since my nausea is gone.
> However meet my newest symptom. Constipation!!! Can I take ex lax? I seriously go days with out going.


Praying everything goes well this time around! I have my appt this Friday and it will put me 2 days shy of 12 weeks. We are supposed to hear the heartbeat with the Doppler then. I'm so nervous that nothing will be there...

AFM, 
Here is the finished product of my cupcakes. 









Maybe the link will work better...https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=647941101964201&id=602097256548586&set=a.602099793214999.1073741827.602097256548586&source=46


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mobile finally works!!

I've been up off and on since 2am. Muffin has been having a field day kicking my bladder. It's now almost 7:30. So much for sleeping. The dogs are even annoyed with me. Oops. 

I found out the blood work I needed for the genetic testing is the standard follow up and part of the second trimester testing. And in July, we get the full anatomy scan. The one that confirms all toes and fingers, the breakdown of measurements, etc etc. I'm just hoping we can tell if muffin is a boy or a girl on the 16th. If muffin's growth is really 2 weeks ahead of schedule, there shouldn't be a reason not to besides baby shyness. Fingers crossed.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ultrasound of the baby from 5/28 who decided to be upside down and giving us some kind of face


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Kita4 said:


> Hello.... sorry I've been so absent. I'll just be checking in. I've been really sick. I spent the night in the hospital for dehydration and doped up on IV's a few weeks ago. It's been hard to keep anything down and I'm in bed all day. So bored and miserable. They gave me Zofran but I seem to be allergic to it. We did get a look at the baby and everything looks great- good heartbeat. We are excited. I just can't wait for this MS to be over. The Dr's say I just have it really bad and to make sure I don't get dehydrated again- which has a proven complicated task. We are 9 weeks. Glad to hear things are going well with everyone else. Heathy babies and happiness to all.


Sorry so sick!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Badwolf, I couldn't log in either on my phone this morning.. So frustrating. Here's what I just did and it seems to have worked: go to the site on your phone, switch to desktop version, log in, switch back to mobile version. I think it worked.. We'll see when I hit reply, ha.
> 
> Hi all, peeking in here since I got a faint bfp


Yay!!! On the BFP!!!! So exiting!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Yea jenjy!!' Congrats! We need some of the one people over here! Seems like not a lot of BFP lately! I'm praying for Rosie too!!
> 
> Bad wolf you are adorable.
> 
> ...


I'm like the opposite problem. I've had loose stool for months. Sorry, TMI.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

After being really reluctant we had our 20 week ultrasound. It was pretty cool. Didn't have one with my son and it didn't change anything so I thought "what's the point"? But it sure was neat to see the baby. Our gender picture is in an envelope. We don't want to know til baby comes out. I feel like it is a girl bc of how crazy I've been and all the extra CM from day one. Different than with my son but who knows? I have a midwife appt tomorrow. Baby is moving like crazy! I just love it! So glad to not be sick anymore. 

More excitement, we got our house key yesterday, moving July 1st bc previous owners are renting back til then. Can't wait to move in and get all set up for baby! Including getting all my cloth dipes out of storage! Fun!!!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, *Harmony*!

Thanks, *apeydef*! I understand the nervousness. Which day next week is your appointment?

Wow, *maof1*, those cupcakes are seriously delicious looking!

*badwolf*, aw, what a sweet little baby!

*edubluv*, thank you! And yay that your 20 week U/S went well! You have wonderful patience to have the gender pic in an envelope and not open it!!

*AFM*, I spotted red this morning but my test this morning looked good for 12DPO. After having 5 losses that started with spotting, I'm realistic that my stay in here this time might be short... yet staying hopeful as well. As long as the tests get darker...


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Thanks, *Harmony*!
> 
> Thanks, *apeydef*! I understand the nervousness. Which day next week is your appointment?
> 
> ...


I really hope it's a fluke! I want you to stay right here.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Jenjy my appt is next wed and I'll be exactly 13 weeks. 

I hope everything's ok!! When are you going to the Dr?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@jenjy
Your BFP looks great to me! It's darker than mine was at 12dpo. Praying you have a sticky this time and the spotting is a fluke.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all! Been busy here, trying to keep up, but things are so crazy right now. I have to read through and then post personals.


AFM 14 weeks today. Wondering if the constant worry of loss ever goes away. I thought it would by now? Oh well, Little is still in there, fluttering away. I love when the kicks tell me that everything is still good. I have a Doppler, but I try really hard not to use it unless my anxiety is too high. I've only used it twice so far.
We go for the anatomy scan on the 27th, and have DD's 5th bday party on the 28th, so we will announce it at the party. Well, as long as Little cooperates


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's see if this works










14 weeks today


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

@dmariev - Look at that cute belly!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just popping in fresh off our first anniversary/babymoon getaway. We needed that little break. I did come back to the work to a hellstorm but I'll manage. 11 weeks and counting. I go back on Thursday (tomorrow) to complete my examination we didn't finish at my 9 week appointment. Hoping to see the baby again and hear that heartbeat. Other than that, I'm ok besides the exhaustion and the food aversions.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Naturallymo and dmariev so glad you ladies are doing good!!

I'm 12 weeks today. My belly is still not popping too much just bloated. I think that's mostly from lack of going to the bathroom! I never really show too much until 4-5 months though! I have gained 5 lbs though. So I'm on track there. I'm still nervous until I hear the heartbeat next week. I tried the iphone Doppler thing but didn't work. Just made me worry more. Still haven't felt any flutters yet but I'm sure it will be within the next couple weeks. Another good note.... We planned our summer vacation!! We always go Father's Day week. We are going up to my BILs first for three days. He lives in a Forrest area of the state and my husband and daughter are going to go four wheeling! We have a four wheeler. Then we are going more north to a lake. Beautiful town with shops and fun stuff to do! I'm very excited.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I turned 15 weeks yesterday, and my bloat is going down some and now my overall belly is actually smaller than it was a few weeks ago, although my uterus itself is definitely growing growing growing. I had the "old moms'" blood work done and should be hearing back any day, but I just texted her to ask if we had results yet, and b/c of the timing of when the draw was (the Friday before Memorial Day), there's a chance they might not be able to use that sample. But the company rep told them to send it in anyway and see what the lab said, and I'm thinking (hoping?) that if it was an unusable sample, they would have heard something before now, and that they're just processing it like normal. Hoping to hear something this week in any case.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

*edubluv* and *maof1*, thanks!! :love

Thank you, *apeydef*! I would guess this next week is going to crawl for you -- I can't wait for you to go in and get reassurance that all is OK!!

*dmariev*, what a great belly shot! I'd say you have no choice but to announce, ha! That's great!! Beautiful! As for worrying, I would say I was always a bit worried although I did relax a bit after 30 weeks or so. I wish I could say, oh yes, at some number of weeks, the worry totally goes away. But I don't think it ever really goes away, it just morphs. My oldest is 11 and I'm still worried, lol.

Glad you had a great vacation, *Mo*!

*Harmony*, which blood test did you decide to do?

*AFM*: the spotting went brown and the test was acceptable this morning. Hoping!! If all goes well, I'll look to make an appt with a midwife next month. For now, the doctor has me on progesterone -- not much else can be done. I'm taking it easy and staying relaxed as possible.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

jenjy, MaterniT21. My birth center just started offering it the week prior, so I'm literally the first one there who has taken this test.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@apeydef
iPhone Doppler? Didn't know about that app but I wouldn't let it worry you. Sounds kinda sketchy. 
@harmony
Hope you get info soon.

@mo
Glad you had time to relax. 
@dmariev
Cute belly. 
@jenjy
Glad the bleeding has chilled out. I did the progesterone too. Not sure what it did.

AFM:
I am going to make a midwife appt with a highly experienced home birth midwife. The hospital setting is freaking me out too much! I think my first birth c section birth was a fluke bc baby was posterior. I don't think it will happen again. I think the hospital might push c section more than I am comfortable with. I wish I was blissfully ignorant about the whole situation.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

I had my first appointment last week and an ultrasound this week. Unless something goes wrong I won't be having another ultrasound until 30 some weeks to confirm proper placenta placement. 
Appointment element well, everything is right on track and i'm breathing a tiny tiny bit easier.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

@Harmony96, that is great! I'm glad they started offering it just in time!



edubluv said:


> AFM:
> I am going to make a midwife appt with a highly experienced home birth midwife. The hospital setting is freaking me out too much! I think my first birth c section birth was a fluke bc baby was posterior. I don't think it will happen again. I think the hospital might push c section more than I am comfortable with. I wish I was blissfully ignorant about the whole situation.


Yay, I hope you like the midwife! My sis-in-law had several babies as VBACs at home - they were such wonderful experiences for her, she started studying to become a midwife. 

@LouisaG, wonderful that your appt went well!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Just posted in the TTC thread as well... the line is lighter this morning. Today is 14DPO, which is on the right. Should have been as dark or darker than control. There was no spotting today though.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Yay, I hope you like the midwife! My sis-in-law had several babies as VBACs at home - they were such wonderful experiences for her, she started studying to become a midwife.
> 
> I'm very hopeful now! I do like the midwife as I know her already bc she is my DSs primary ND. She is older and very wise about birth. I'm finally starting to get comfy about birth again! I'll see her on June 17th.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Just posted in the TTC thread as well... the line is lighter this morning. Today is 14DPO, which is on the right. Should have been as dark or darker than control. There was no spotting today though.


Looking pretty solid, sounding solid as well without the bleeding. FWIW my sticks only got about that dark when I finally stopped peeing on them 30dpo. I have good feelings about this for you!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Just posted in the TTC thread as well... the line is lighter this morning. Today is 14DPO, which is on the right. Should have been as dark or darker than control. There was no spotting today though.


How come you haven't gotten betas done?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

When I took my two pregnancy tests this time around, the first one (12dpo I think) was super dark. The second one was a little lighter, but apparently the FRER can do that sometimes. Positive thoughts *jenjy*! And get your betas done, sweetie!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the positive thoughts, @edubluv! And that's fantastic about the midwife! Seriously great news!!



apeydef said:


> How come you haven't gotten betas done?


Because in the past, my early betas have seemed so promising. Then they start looking not so great, but I just look at betabase and say why can't my doubling times work if these wretched ones are reported at betabase? Then my betas go down, but I always 100% know they are going down by the time I get beta confirmation. Plus the lab is really slow at getting my results... like I probably won't know today's until Monday.



badwolf092087 said:


> When I took my two pregnancy tests this time around, the first one (12dpo I think) was super dark. The second one was a little lighter, but apparently the FRER can do that sometimes. Positive thoughts *jenjy*! And get your betas done, sweetie!


Thank you for the encouragement!! In the past, FRERs have typically been pretty solid indicators for me, so it is good to hear situations where they weren't. I'm going to go ahead and get my beta drawn today!

And I did have to stop in quickly to say that I took another test a little while ago and the test line is *darker* than the control!!! I'm shocked!! I have pic but I'll have to post it later!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Thanks for the positive thoughts, @edubluv! And that's fantastic about the midwife! Seriously great news!!
> 
> Because in the past, my early betas have seemed so promising. Then they start looking not so great, but I just look at betabase and say why can't my doubling times work if these wretched ones are reported at betabase? Then my betas go down, but I always 100% know they are going down by the time I get beta confirmation. Plus the lab is really slow at getting my results... like I probably won't know today's until Monday.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see the new photo. And remember, sometimes FMU isn't always the strongest indicator for HCG levels. Have you had any early pregnancy symptoms? All of our talks so far and I've failed to ask you this!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@jenjy
I'm so excited for you! Praying that your betas are up and continue to go up!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

How is everyone doing on here? I haven't been around much - either out of town or out of pocket doing home remodel projects. 
Anything major happening (or that happened) recently?
I saw some bump photos - it seems like there's no way those could be possible already!

Right now I'm a little past the 7 month mark and starting to feel it. It's beginning to slow me down, which is probably why I'm getting a chance to get back on here and chat. The pressure of an immovable deadline has really kept us burning the midnight oil. Anyone else feeling like that?
We've remodeled 2 bedrooms and a bathroom, taken 2 vacations, bought a new vehicle and have the general look of an explosion throughout the house due to the above-mentioned activities. We are now in the "regrouping" phase. What a trip this is!

Here's my 7 month snapshot. The spot on my arm is paint...


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi inna! I was beginning to think you were mad at us lol! Your belly is so little. I usually don't really start popping until 5 months but by 7 I'm pretty big! I also have big babies though and walk out of the hospital almost to pre pregnancy weight! So crazy you're already 7 months!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Jenjy I'm do happy! This sounds so promising!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@innacircle yay! Your belly is so adorable and tiny for 7 months! What's your secret? Missed you around here! Are you happy with how the house is turning out?


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I can't wait to see the new photo. And remember, sometimes FMU isn't always the strongest indicator for HCG levels. Have you had any early pregnancy symptoms? All of our talks so far and I've failed to ask you this!


Thanks!! Yes, I have been feeling symptoms and they helped me keep the hope going during the spotting days. I'm on progesterone supplementation though, so it's hard to tell what's real and what's just due to the supplementation.
@maof1 and @apeydef, thank you so much! 
@innacircle, I love that shot! You totally popped! Looking forward to pics of the completed remodel!!

Here is my 14DPO test pic from lunch time today, with the test line darker than the control! I took a Clear Blue Easy with weeks indicator after getting my hcg drawn and it said "2-3" (so, 4-5 weeks pregnant) -- I couldn't believe it! Back in Feb (the only other time I tried these fancy CBE's), I had decent betas and an earlier BFP and I did not get 2-3 on the CBE until 15 DPO late evening. So I think I'll get a good number from my beta today! Wow!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

jenjy, love the new pic! 

inna, I had to read your post twice to make sure that really was a 7-month pic b/c I looked like that at 7 weeks, lol. You're so compact!

AFM, I'm feeling teeeeeeny little bumps that I'm 97% sure are baby almost daily now.  So exciting.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*apeydef *- no, no other reason for my absence aside from pressure to pull it all together before I'm too big to be useful! We have no (zero) outside help so that's really kept me focused.

*badwolf* - My best guess about my belly is that I was a gymnast in my teens. I also swam endlessly. Small looking or not, I have gained 28 lbs. BOOM! :bigeyes
The house is coming along great except I wish our progress was faster. Since I'm a lame-o and spend half the time "supervising" from a nearby chair, things are taking longer than I anticipated. At least DH is on board with that 100% and really encourages me to take it easy. In fact, I don't think he'd care if I totally abandoned helping him as long as I keep the kitchen up and running!

*jenjy* - your BFPs and the 2-3 weeks result pretty much knocked my socks off. I am so very happy and hopeful for you. :love

*harmony *- I think my belly is just hidden in my blossoming "barrel" shape. Plus, my butt is just as big on the back side now! I'm gonna come out of the hospital with a flatter belly but total junk in the trunk. This should be interesting...


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@innacircle
I about fell out of my chair laughing when I read, "I'm gonna come out of the hospital with a flatter belly but total junk in the trunk. This should be interesting..." That was great!

AFM... I am about to walk out the door to my OB appt this morning. Praying everything is okay. I'm supposed I hear the heartbeat today. 
Pray for me as I am taking 3 boys with me to my appt. So's 2 oldest boys (10&9) and my son (8).

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> @innacircle
> I about fell out of my chair laughing when I read, "I'm gonna come out of the hospital with a flatter belly but total junk in the trunk. This should be interesting..." That was great!
> 
> AFM... I am about to walk out the door to my OB appt this morning. Praying everything is okay. I'm supposed I hear the heartbeat today.
> ...


Have fun hearing that heartbeat!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Thanks!! Yes, I have been feeling symptoms and they helped me keep the hope going during the spotting days. I'm on progesterone supplementation though, so it's hard to tell what's real and what's just due to the supplementation.
> 
> @maof1 and @apeydef, thank you so much!
> 
> ...


Looking good lady!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Here's my belly @ 21 weeks!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

This pregnancy and I aren't agreeing as we should. My uterus is stretching enough to keep me in constant pain, doing anything for more than 10 min makes me dizzy or nauseous, and the obscene amount of pressure I feel makes me actually vomit. I'm trying to deal each day, get out for a couple of "supervised" hours a day per doctor's orders, but I feel awful. And there's nothing they can do for the pain. I smile but I'm miserable inside. I've been told I have the most important job and to focus on the baby, but it just makes me upset. I feel useless and like a pain to people. 

I've been refraining from saying anything but talking to hubby gets me the "focus on growing muffin" speech. Whenever I'm alone, I'm crying. And I'm suppose to handle 5.5 more months of this. I feel like I'm losing it.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

@Harmony96, thanks! And how exciting to feel baby! Aww!!! I love it! :heartbeat
@innacircle, it's like you are entirely muscle and baby. There's no mistaking your bump for anything else! LOL at your "junk" -- nah, it's going to melt right off. And thanks for the good thoughts for me! :love 
@maof1 - so excited for you! Can't wait to hear the good report!

thanks, @edubluv! And what a cute belly!
@badwolf092087, I'm so sorry to hear how uncomfortable you are. I struggled with severe nausea with DS and I remember that helpless useless feeling. I can't even imagine having pain on top of it! I'm sorry!! I wish there was something helpful I could pass on, but I just don't know. Hugs to you. :hug


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

My blood for the test is going to have to be re-drawn, boo. My next appointment is coming up on Wednesday so I'll just wait and do it then.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Harmony that stinks!!

Innacircle, I know what it's like not to have a lot of help! Hubby's mom lives three hours away. My mom can't always be trusted and I am very picky about who I will leave my kids with.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*maof1* - so how'd it go? You've got quite a party there with 3 boys... I love that age though. They're so inquisitive.

*edubluv* - nice belly shot! Wow, how time is flying for you - still so happy that you got your sticky, happy BFP.

*badwolf *- I can understand how you feel, but only a little bit. I have tiny glimpses of it slowing me down (shortness of breath, discomfort, etc) and end up sitting on the sidelines while DH gets stuff done. It drives me nuts and is hard to come to terms with. I can't imagine it on a grander scale like you're having it though - sheesh! The days go by so slowly when things are like that too - what have you been doing to keep yourself occupied?

*harmony* - I guess I missed it. What blood test are you getting?

*AFM *- I had big plans of cooking, baking and general prepping to wrap up a bunch of remodel stuff this weekend, but it looks like that plan has been completely derailed. My tailbone is hurting and I'm worn out before I even got started! First, I was gonna make cookies... got the ingredients out and then felt like "no way - I don't have the energy for this." I think I'm gonna go watch some mindless stuff on Neflix, which is really the bottom of the barrel activity-wise for me. It feels so lame!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Inna, I'm getting the MaterniT21 test. My birth center just started offering it last month so I'm their guinea pig.  It tests for a few common trisomies as well as gender. I was hoping to get results way before my ultrasound, but now I think I'll be getting results just two weeks before that, lol. Oh well.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Inna, I'm getting the MaterniT21 test. My birth center just started offering it last month so I'm their guinea pig.  It tests for a few common trisomies as well as gender. I was hoping to get results way before my ultrasound, but now I think I'll be getting results just two weeks before that, lol. Oh well.


I did my first round of genetic testing on a Wednesday and got the results back exactly a week afterwards. Unfortunately, I apparently don't "qualify" for the gender test because I'm too "young" and have no abnormalities showing up on my results. Hopefully your results come back as quickly!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*Harmony* - I had the MaterniT21 test done too... did it around 11 weeks. Results took exactly one week from the blood draw. Hey - a couple of weeks is a long time when you're wondering!

*badwolf* - that is royally lame that they wouldn't give you boy/girl results. All they do is report the presence of a Y chromosome.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@innacircle my insurance doesn't cover the gender blood test if you're under 30/35, or something is wrong. It's so silly. Hopefully the 16th muffin reveals itself.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

innacircle said:


> *Harmony* - I had the MaterniT21 test done too... did it around 11 weeks. Results took exactly one week from the blood draw. Hey - a couple of weeks is a long time when you're wondering!


That's good that it came back so fast. It was all just a weird timing thing that made my first test bad. They drew my blood super late in the day on Friday, the Friday before Memorial Day, so by the time Tuesday came and they could ship it out, it was too late for the lab to get what they needed. But my appointment on Wednesday is earlier in the day, so hoping that they're able to do it this time.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello all. Just a quick update. My appointment went well... 

Unfortunately, I forgot today was my GSR test... YUCK! I can't stand cherry or fruit punch ANYTHING and of course the flavor has to be fruit punch. I managed to drink it down in 3 big gulps to get the thing going. Then I went to hear the heart beat. At first the midwife couldn't find it which scared the pee outta me. Then she found it. 167 beats per minute! Yay! 
Once that was done I had to go sit in the lab waiting area again.. With just 25 minutes to go I could feel that nasty sugary sweet stuff making it's way back up... I managed to hold it down until after the blood draw! Yay for me! 
I did however get complimented on the behavior of the boys! A lady came in the waiting area I was in and heard me talking about them. She said they were so well behaved in the main lobby! I was a proud momma at that point! 

All is well but as I type this I feel the urge to get sick again... So I'm out. Have a good night ladies!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> My blood for the test is going to have to be re-drawn, boo. My next appointment is coming up on Wednesday so I'll just wait and do it then.


That is such a bummer! And they should have told you a lot sooner.



innacircle said:


> *AFM *- I had big plans of cooking, baking and general prepping to wrap up a bunch of remodel stuff this weekend, but it looks like that plan has been completely derailed. My tailbone is hurting and I'm worn out before I even got started! First, I was gonna make cookies... got the ingredients out and then felt like "no way - I don't have the energy for this." I think I'm gonna go watch some mindless stuff on Neflix, which is really the bottom of the barrel activity-wise for me. It feels so lame!


OK, I'll stop you right there at "I had big plans." There's where you went wrong.  You've got time for the remodel stuff; however, *I* can hear those cookies calling from way out here, so I feel for you that those didn't get made. Oh, here's what to do... get all the ingredients back out, mix 'em up, and then just make one giant bar cookie. So you're not plopping/baking/waiting/stacking/repeat for an hour - maybe that will help.



maof1 said:


> Hello all. Just a quick update. My appointment went well...


I am thrilled for you that y'all found the heartbeat! Yay!! And that is wonderful that your three boys did so well! I'm sure that was very nice to hear. 

*AFM* - the FRER was lighter this morning. I won't get Thursday's beta results until Monday, and I can't get redrawn until Mon (and results would be Wednesday, blah). However, I have a CBE w/ weeks indicator. Two days ago I took one and got 2-3. There is a great deal of variation in what hcg triggers what result. So, let's say I had the VERY minimum amount of hcg at that point (at 121, 1 test of out of 90 triggered the 2-3.. and it's much more likely that I was at _least_ mid-150's), then 48 hours later, if all is well, I'd have 240 (more likely mid 300's or higher). And nearly ALL CBEs will show 2-3 at an hcg of 240+. So this afternoon will have been 48 hours. I can take my other CBE and see if I get 1-2 or 2-3. OR maybe I should wait 72 hours...

ETA Just realized that will only give me solid answers if I get 1-2. If I still get 2-3, it's unknown if thing are going well or not. Because my hcg when I took the CBE a couple days ago could've been as high as 250-ish (the FRER by that point WAS darker than the control -- so it wouldn't be totally out of the realm of possibility) ... and then my hcg could have gone up and then back down by now, but still stay within the 2-3 threshold.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

jenjy said:


> ETA Just realized that will only give me solid answers if I get 1-2. If I still get 2-3, it's unknown if thing are going well or not. Because my hcg when I took the CBE a couple days ago could've been as high as 250-ish (the FRER by that point WAS darker than the control -- so it wouldn't be totally out of the realm of possibility) ... and then my hcg could have gone up and then back down by now, but still stay within the 2-3 threshold.


Jenjy, I know it's hard but don't lose hope Hun. A friend of mine told me that we have to talk back to our fear. If not it will rule over us. I had to do this when I was spotting. I was so terrified it was ALL I thought about. Finally when I did what she said I felt better. I handed it all over to God and told my fear I wouldn't let it rule me any more. Since I did that I haven't been so scared.

AFM, I have found that I can't eat sausage this pregnancy... This baby says NO! Lol! Took a bite of a breakfast burrito that had sausage and had to spit it out ASAP. Oh well... Wasn't a real big fan of sausage anyways.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*maof1* - I bet that was a nice compliment about the boys. Hope you've recovered from that nasty glucose shock today.

*jenjy* - I ended up making brownies. Way fewer ingredients and bar style. You were right on track with that!
What fresh Hell is that limbo you keep getting into? I am just beside myself - knowing full well nothing I say or feel will affect it - yet it still makes me so freaking irritated, disappointed, and just about crazy (still always supremely hopeful tho). So if you are experiencing any of that, your STL (eek) buddy is with ya.

*AFM: * Time to go face the music around here. It's crown molding time, which is a mix of sweat, sheer awe/wonder and occasional cursing. Let's hope it's a good day!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy I believe you still have strong lines. I'm praying for you.
@innacircle want to come do my baking in a couple of weeks? Apparently I'm still expected to help out at the church picnic even though I barely have the strength to make my own husband dinner. Brownies sound so delightful right now.
@maof1 sausage isn't the worst of things to not want. One of my biggest issues is onions. I'm Russian, so every recipe I have calls for them in some way or another. It's so annoying! And awesome news that the boys were so well behaved and that you heard little one's heart beat.

AFM I managed to make a trip to the outside world with a friend of mine today. Her daughter is the best. She skipped terrible twos and is having terrible threes instead. I'm exhausted now, so maybe I can sneak in a nap. Hubby won't be home for 4 more hours, so I think I shall try. Our oldest dog messed up my laptop screen, so I'm using the desktop until a buddy of mine replaces it for us. I'm just scared of what he is going to charge to do it. And hopefully that's the only issue. I have too much on there to just start transferring everything. Blah. The thoughts of that stress are exhausting me. I'll be back on later.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Your positive thoughts mean a lot to me!! I posted in the TTC thread a little earlier this evening (then got pulled into bedtime stories) so I had to come on here and share as well. I will come back and do personals but had to quickly update y'all with the news that my test this evening was fantastic!! :bigeyes I am seriously confused, but I'll take it. I've never seen FRERs act so strangely. I will certainly not be testing on a FRER tomorrow! And I have nothing else in the house right now except my CBE, so hopefully just no testing tomorrow at all.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

jenjy said:


> ...had to quickly update y'all with the news that my test this evening was fantastic!! :bigeyes


YES! This just made my night. :grin:

*badwolf* - Truthfully if I was anywhere near you I would come over and take your baking duty with a smile. Did you get your nap?

*apeydef* - No help/support is a drag. So many people have excellent support structures and I often wonder if they have any clue how lucky they are (and how envious I am). Got the green eye over here.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Hello all. Just a quick update. My appointment went well...
> 
> Unfortunately, I forgot today was my GSR test... YUCK! I can't stand cherry or fruit punch ANYTHING and of course the flavor has to be fruit punch. I managed to drink it down in 3 big gulps to get the thing going. Then I went to hear the heart beat. At first the midwife couldn't find it which scared the pee outta me. Then she found it. 167 beats per minute! Yay!
> Once that was done I had to go sit in the lab waiting area again.. With just 25 minutes to go I could feel that nasty sugary sweet stuff making it's way back up... I managed to hold it down until after the blood draw! Yay for me!
> ...


Wow they do this early at your office. I'm always much farther along when I have to drink that icky stuff!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Badwolf: in my experience it's always been terrible threes lol. My kids are a delight at two and start getting sassy at 3. Unfortunately my DD has not stopped she is now 5. The sassiness has gotten worse each year, here's hoping 6 is better!! Lol

Inna circle: hope the room turns out how you imagined. With DD we did the works. New everything, pretty paint, new molding that I loved. Decorated to the T. Second child got new bedding a couple homemade pictures and some wall decals and that was it lol. We didn't even buy him a crib until 3 months. This baby doesn't even have a room. Our house is a three bedroom, so the baby will be with us for at least three months anyway and then we will have to shift everyone around and figure something out. Fortunately we have a family room downstairs that could be turned into a room so my oldest might end up down there.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha sorry for the ramble!!!

Jenjy: let us know your results today!!! Can't believe they take so long. My office they know the next day!

Harmony: can't wait for your results either!!!

All this exciting news! 

AFM: only three days until I can hear the heartbeat and relax some. I already decided too I'm going to ho back to having a cup of coffee in the morning after the 1 st trimester lol. Looking forward to that. Oh the small things.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, @maof1 -- I appreciate your advice.  Once I know what is going on, I can come to terms with it! I think my biggest fear is of the unknown, so that is what I need to work on.

About the sausage, it's a good thing you weren't hugely fond of it anyway. Isn't it funny (not haha, but weird funny) how strongly our bodies can react to certain foods when pregnant?



innacircle said:


> What fresh Hell is that limbo you keep getting into? I am just beside myself - knowing full well nothing I say or feel will affect it - yet it still makes me so freaking irritated, disappointed, and just about crazy (still always supremely hopeful tho). So if you are experiencing any of that, your STL (eek) buddy is with ya.


 @innacircle, thanks so much! :flowersforyou Yes, I'm mirroring all those!

How did the crown molding go??? Such lofty goals in the innacircle household!



badwolf092087 said:


> AFM I managed to make a trip to the outside world with a friend of mine today. Her daughter is the best. She skipped terrible twos and is having terrible threes instead. I'm exhausted now, so maybe I can sneak in a nap. Hubby won't be home for 4 more hours, so I think I shall try. Our oldest dog messed up my laptop screen, so I'm using the desktop until a buddy of mine replaces it for us. I'm just scared of what he is going to charge to do it. And hopefully that's the only issue. I have too much on there to just start transferring everything. Blah. The thoughts of that stress are exhausting me. I'll be back on later.


Thank you, badwolf, I appreciate it! :love It must have been nice to get out and about... sorry it caught up with you in the form of exhaustion! Last thing you need! Yikes about the computer -- I'm hoping it's just the screen and isn't too bad to replace.



apeydef said:


> Jenjy: let us know your results today!!! Can't believe they take so long. My office they know the next day!
> 
> AFM: only three days until I can hear the heartbeat and relax some. I already decided too I'm going to ho back to having a cup of coffee in the morning after the 1 st trimester lol. Looking forward to that. Oh the small things.


I KNOW. I see people posting their beta the same day it was drawn, and I'm all 'how do I sign up for that?!' The worst one was one time last year I got drawn on a Wednesday and I did not hear back until the NEXT MONDAY. Unreal.

I can't wait for you to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got a message from a "friend" on Facebook today questioning the legitimacy of my medium bed rest. She suggested I go and get a second opinion. My OB is in a practice of 4 different OBs who are very opinionated on things and when they don't agree on a method, you'll know. And on top of that, it was the ER doctors and hospital OB that suggested it with our OB confirming it at a follow up 2 days later. And she still says that I should be doing more than I am. UGH! (I'm pretty sure this is because I won't babysit her terrorist sons.) I know my body very well, actually all to well. I know what it use to be able to handle, and it can barely handle 10% of what it use to. And on top of that now, I have this possible bladder or kidney issue that we need to monitor and I don't feel like making that matter worse. I swear another reason she is questioning the doctor's orders is because my husband asked her to come spend a couple of hours at the house and watch me. He didn't realize I was napping where I was yesterday... I laid down on the dog's big pillow bed with them and just kind of passed out. Opps. He also thinks my going out with our friend yesterday and my 20 minute walk around the neighborhood probably were not the best of things for me to do. This is feeling more like prison than pregnancy.

On top of that, I had the worst nightmare. I was walking around bleeding in my dream and in denial that I was miscarrying. I have zero idea what triggered the dream, but it was vivid enough that I woke up and checked every inch of my body for blood and sat there until I felt the baby kick or flip. I don't know what to make of that dream except for extreme paranoia.

Sorry for the lack of personals. I'll be back on later.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

jenjy said:


> I KNOW. I see people posting their beta the same day it was drawn, and I'm all 'how do I sign up for that?!' The worst one was one time last year I got drawn on a Wednesday and I did not hear back until the NEXT MONDAY. Unreal.
> 
> I can't wait for you to hear the heartbeat!!


Not only that but by the time you get the results your beta have changed. So it seems impossible to monitor them this way. Almost pointless to get it taken really lol


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> I got a message from a "friend" on Facebook today questioning the legitimacy of my medium bed rest. She suggested I go and get a second opinion. My OB is in a practice of 4 different OBs who are very opinionated on things and when they don't agree on a method, you'll know. And on top of that, it was the ER doctors and hospital OB that suggested it with our OB confirming it at a follow up 2 days later. And she still says that I should be doing more than I am. UGH! (I'm pretty sure this is because I won't babysit her terrorist sons.) I know my body very well, actually all to well. I know what it use to be able to handle, and it can barely handle 10% of what it use to. And on top of that now, I have this possible bladder or kidney issue that we need to monitor and I don't feel like making that matter worse. I swear another reason she is questioning the doctor's orders is because my husband asked her to come spend a couple of hours at the house and watch me. He didn't realize I was napping where I was yesterday... I laid down on the dog's big pillow bed with them and just kind of passed out. Opps. He also thinks my going out with our friend yesterday and my 20 minute walk around the neighborhood probably were not the best of things for me to do. This is feeling more like prison than pregnancy.
> 
> On top of that, I had the worst nightmare. I was walking around bleeding in my dream and in denial that I was miscarrying. I have zero idea what triggered the dream, but it was vivid enough that I woke up and checked every inch of my body for blood and sat there until I felt the baby kick or flip. I don't know what to make of that dream except for extreme paranoia.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of personals. I'll be back on later.


I wouldn't worry about the dream! I have some crazy dreams, if I told people my dreams, they would think I was super weird lol


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*apeydef* - the remodel and baby room stuff are kind of a coincidence around here. We had planned to do a total house "refresh" before any baby was in the picture, but having baby's arrival pinpointed to mid/late August has sure put it all on the fast track (at least in that part of the house). 
We plan to move in a few years and if we don't "keep up with the Jones's" our house won't sell. That's just how it works in our neighborhood - and the house is only 10yo!

*jenjy* - we got the crown done but only after DH had a couple of snafus with measures/cuts. Of course he ignored my advice of cutting the long sections first (so any goofs could be reused in shorter sections). Luckily I'm one of those supremely prepared ppl with several back up plans, so I had 3 extra pieces waiting for such a predicament. Today he's putting together the nursery furniture so I can start furnishing/decorating the room. Last, he's got to caulk and do all the trim paint on our new molding. Once that's done I'll snap some pics and share here. 
Oh, and finally made the cookies today (peanut butter) and forgot to do the criss-cross pattern on them. Taking them out of the oven I commented to DH how they looked so puffy and that maybe I should flatten the others before I bake them. He asked about the criss-cross and I could only shake my head. My brain has officially left the building.

*badwolf *- hang in there. Listen to your gut and your body. None of the rest matters.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, @badwolf092087. Please tell me you are ignoring that person's "advice." There is zero question your doctors and you know what is going on a bazillion times better than that woman. Still, I'm sure it had to hurt to hear it. Now you feel crappy AND you have to justify how crappy you feel to other people? Not fair. I know you were tired after your short walk yesterday, but overall do you think it was beneficial? Just definitely listen to your body. Your nightmare sounds horrifying. Sometimes dreams can feel so very real and they can really shake me. So I can understand being disturbed by that dream!



apeydef said:


> Not only that but by the time you get the results your beta have changed. So it seems impossible to monitor them this way. Almost pointless to get it taken really lol


LOL, yeah -- I didn't even want to do betas this time at first. I do have to admit I like having them to look back on, so I will be going for a repeat tomorrow.



innacircle said:


> *jenjy* - we got the crown done but only after DH had a couple of snafus with measures/cuts. Of course he ignored my advice of cutting the long sections first (so any goofs could be reused in shorter sections). Luckily I'm one of those supremely prepared ppl with several back up plans, so I had 3 extra pieces waiting for such a predicament.


Ah! A+ for having that crown molding foresight!! Wow, you are getting so close to having the rooms done! I can't wait to see it! Aaand, you have no idea how much I want peanut butter cookies now, criss-cross or no criss-cross.

AFM -- I posted on the TTC thread as well -- my 14dpo beta was 512. I got the number and could NOT believe it. I'm kind of thinking it was twins, but I lost one right around then and that is why that number is so high while having spotting and weird fluctuating tests??? Thinking that I might actually have two healthy twins seems like an impossible dream, especially with the spotting and the tests that went lighter. Or the high number is because the lab just screwed up! I am out of tests and have been for a while (feels like an eternity but it's only been 48 hours, lol). I'll be going in for another beta tomorrow and I know there's no way I'll be able to stop myself from picking up more FRERs.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

I think it is time for me to settle in here. I had my first beta draw yesterday morning and just got the results back 2730! I really have no idea how many dpo I am anymore. I thought I o'd on 5/25 but that would make me 16 dpo which can't be right. Anyway, I'm Cd 32. Based on my lmp I'm due 2/14/15.
@jenjy I'm so glad to see you posting over here.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

EdenAurora said:


> I think it is time for me to settle in here. I had my first beta draw yesterday morning and just got the results back 2730! I really have no idea how many dpo I am anymore. I thought I o'd on 5/25 but that would make me 16 dpo which can't be right. Anyway, I'm Cd 32. Based on my lmp I'm due 2/14/15.
> 
> @jenjy I'm so glad to see you posting over here.


Yay!!! Welcome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome to the grad club @EdenAurora 
@jenjy I'm ignoring her, and pretty much everyone else at this point. My own best friend doesn't understand that medium bed rest means I can't go errand running with her, so I'm just pretending I don't see the messages at this point. Enough about me. How are YOU? Betas? No more spotting I hope? Hope all is well!
@apeydef the dream is literally just that, and I'm blocking it out. Thanks.
@innacircle I'm listening to my body more now than to people. I realized a 20 min walk around the neighborhood by myself is literally an awful idea, no matter how nice of a day it is.

*AFM right now*, I'm over here feel fat, hungry, having the world's worst headaches, and I went up two more boob sizes. So instead of being a 38D, apparently I'm a 42D. At least that's what the Victoria Secret employee told me. I started this pregnancy out as a 38C, so I'm sure you can imagine how amusing that is to the husband. I spent most of yesterday with him since it rained and he can't work if it's raining. Blessing and curse at the same time. We got a cradle for the baby for the nights when he/she will be in our room, and to hold off building the crib until we move. We literally will be moving when the baby is 3 months old. So many things to plan for. I don't get to worry about them! I have been told to sit around on my butt, play The Sims or paint, and eat! As entertaining as that is for a couple of days, I'm going to need more to do for 5 more months.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi and thanks, @EdenAurora! Great number!!!

Oh my, @badwolf092087 -- what is with the headaches? And I cannot even imagine how frustrating bedrest (regardless of type) must be. It's nice to be getting things for the baby.  Any other things bought yet?

AFM - I got my second beta done today. I'm 19dpo today. I did not spot today so far. I also bought more FRERs today and the line is looking nice (control line is going light at this point) - hcg is definitely increasing. It just simply comes down to whether or not it's increasing fast enough.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy my headaches are shockingly not from dehydration. Mine are from the lack of being able to take benedryl or Claritin. Dumb allergies. Each day of rainy weather means tons of pollen for me to handle. And our neighbor's flower garden kills me. I swear this woman either enters contests every year, or she's Brie from Desperate Housewives with too much time on her hands and the need to do everything under the sun. For the baby, we aren't getting anything else until we know the gender. As soon as we do, we will begin the *official* registry while I'm still allowed to go out occasionally, and pick up things as well. From Connor we have the bassinet, clothes for all seasons ranging NB-6mos, diapers galore, a diaper genie, the carrying device (not the sling), tons of blankets, toys, unopened pacifiers and bottles, bottle cleaner (all Dr Brown), the bathing chair, shoes, etc etc.

The definite needs are the crib, carriage, car seat, changing table (ours broke!), play pen thing, and a dresser. And Obviously whatever I'm using to decorate the future nursery. Other than that, the registry will also include more bottles and necessities, and little things I like but don't exactly need but I'm sure someone will think the baby needs. We all have those friends and family members that want to buy the smallest things on a registry no matter what, so those items will be for them.

I actually went shopping with a friend back in January to help her get things for someone off their registry. She didn't like the fact it was a Bed Bath & Beyond registry, so she took me to Walmart with her and got the cheap versions of things. I'm one of those people who dislikes Walmart, not because of their policies, but because everything they have (esp for babies) feels so cheap and not good against the skin. Quality over quantity is my thing.

Anyway @jenjy, I hope your beta number comes back big and strong! I've been thinking of you everyday and asked my reverend to put you on our weekly prayer list! Him and his wife know what a roller coaster this can be since they had to conceive using IVF after several miscarriages and also having endometriosis. If you were here, I'd introduced in a heartbeat because they're one of the few couples who have admitted what an obstacle it was to get their daughter. My long post aside, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

@BadWolf allergies are so unbearable. It seems like this year has been the worst. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So I picked up a friend to watch the kids during my appointment today since DH had to work. She took them to the park while I had my appointment. They redid the blood draw, which did not go well. The first stick finally barely got into a vein, and she drew the first tube, then was going to draw the second tube but the needle slightly dislodged so I made them take it out and try again. She tried in a nearby vein, and attached the tube to the needle, but then while wiggling the needle around and trying to get it in my vein, she broke the vacuum seal, so that tube was dead now, too. She had the other midwife try my other arm, and even that one needed two sticks because my veins kept wanting to roll, but the good news with that one was that on the second stick, she totally missed every single nerve, so I didn't feel a thing at all while she was trying to find a vein. AND I didn't get lightheaded this time, but man, what an ordeal! Then while I was still bleeding, my midwife wanted to steal a drop of blood for a quick iron check. By the time the other midwife realized what she wanted and grabbed the cuvette, I had started to clot and wasn't freely bleeding anymore, so they were going to just skip it, but I was all, "No, I WILL BLEED!!" And I squeezed my skin on either side of the most recent poke and produced a more than adequate drop of blood, lol. 

Everything else about the appointment went fine. HR was 152, weight gain is good. My MW said she could feel the baby (like baby's position in my uterus) and I was amazed since it still feels like it's too early for that. Since the HR is "low," I'm thinking it's a boy again, although for the past couple of weeks I was hoping it might be a girl. Although with my boys, I carried them all out in front, and I always thought it was b/c they were second (or more) pregnancies, and I seem like I'm a little more compact this time like I was with my daughter, so I don't know. I should find out in a week or so. Then sonogram is on 7/11, early in the morning. 

When I was done w/ the appointment, my kids and friend had gotten back and were waiting in the lobby. The kids hadn't gone to the bathroom since we left home (and it's quite a drive out there), so I sent my 4-yr-old first. He was taking some time, so I went to check on him, and he's crying in the bathroom because he'd locked the door and couldn't get it open. The key thing was hanging right on the wall (I saw it when the midwife turned on the lights in the anteroom) and it was exactly the same as our similar key at home, so I let him out and he was fine after that. 

We're back home now and I'm trying to think of who might want to keep my kids overnight on the Wednesday before our next appointment, because I managed to get the first one of the day, and combined with the drive, that will be a REALLY early morning. But there's lots of time to figure that out.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Harmony: what a day! You need a rest now lol! Glad baby is good.

I had an appt today. They couldn't find the heartbeat at first but she could hear the baby kicking. She was about to take me for an ultrasound when first she had another Dr. Come in and she found it! Thank God. Like I said she heard the baby kicking so I wasn't worried really I didn't want to have to pay for another ultrasound!! I just had one three weeks ago and I have to pay for everything out if pocket. Of course it was still a relief to hear the heartbeat too. I've been worrying I would go in and there would be none. So I'm 13 weeks today, heard the heartbeat, and now I can relax a little. We are going on vacation next week so I need to prepare for that and get the house cleaned. So next appt isn't until next month, I'll be 17 weeks and in six weeks is probably when we will have the gender scan. At 19 weeks is when they had me do it with my last. So we will probably get to schedule that at next appt. it's all getting real. I'm still not really showing so I don't feel pregnant yet. My belly is still just bloated and squishy. I think in the next three weeks it will start popping out. I usually get a harder pregnant belly around 4-5 months. 

Maof1: how are you? 
Jenjy: your test is looking good!! Can't wait to see new betas, hopefully you get them before Monday right? Lol
Innacircle: how's the room?
Badwolf: try to stay away from all the negativity!! It seems like you have a lot of people trying to bring you down. Seeing as how you have talked about being a Christian (I am as well) that is the devil working in others to destroy your joy! Speak out loud in Jesus name that the enemy leaves at once! He can't steal your joy girl. You have good things coming


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

EdenAurora: what a number! Mine was very high and they thought I could be pregnant with twins! Have they said anything to you about your height number?


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

@EdenAurora, will you have a repeat beta done soon? We are almost due date buddies. I am due 2/12.

@badwolf092087 -- Ugh, I am so sorry about the allergies! Killer headaches added on to what you are already dealing with... ugh!! I agree with quality over quantity as far as baby things go! (As far as most things go, actually!) It sounds like you have a great plan for the registry.



badwolf092087 said:


> Anyway @jenjy, I hope your beta number comes back big and strong! I've been thinking of you everyday and asked my reverend to put you on our weekly prayer list! Him and his wife know what a roller coaster this can be since they had to conceive using IVF after several miscarriages and also having endometriosis. If you were here, I'd introduced in a heartbeat because they're one of the few couples who have admitted what an obstacle it was to get their daughter. My long post aside, I'm rooting for you!


This is so sweet of you and I appreciate this so much! I just have no adequate words! Thank you! They sound like wonderful people. I am glad you have them in your life. Prayers for you as well, as you maneuver through all the struggles you are dealing with. :hug

Whoa, @Harmony96 -- that sounds like no fun at all! I'm glad they finally got it though, before they ran out of places to take it from!

What a relief, @apeydef! Glad you heard the heartbeat!!

AFM, I am 5 weeks tomorrow and feel pregnant. I had been stalking waiting for the opening of the Feb 2015 DDC and I was disappointed that it was being delayed due to the website issues, but now that it's open I can't even bring myself to post over there. Which is odd, because I usually can't wait to post in a DDC. I feel more at home here, so I think I'll just stay here (as long as I can!) Haven't heard about the second beta yet, but that is no surprise.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

@jenjy I had another beta draw this morning. I should have the results tomorrow morning. It's so awesome to have a due date buddy. Especially one that is just as scared, worried, nervous as I am.

@apeydef I ordered my betas myself through health-tests-direct.com I haven't even called my ob yet. When I had my chemical pregnancy in April it was almost $200 between the office visit and one beta. They won't order lab work without an office visit. If I hadn't already had two babies delivered with this ob and they weren't so close to work, I would switch.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

jenjy said:


> @EdenAurora, will you have a repeat beta done soon? We are almost due date buddies. I am due 2/12.
> 
> @badwolf092087 -- Ugh, I am so sorry about the allergies! Killer headaches added on to what you are already dealing with... ugh!! I agree with quality over quantity as far as baby things go! (As far as most things go, actually!) It sounds like you have a great plan for the registry.
> 
> ...


Yea I haven't even seen a January one yet!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

EdenAurora said:


> @jenjy I had another beta draw this morning. I should have the results tomorrow morning. It's so awesome to have a due date buddy. Especially one that is just as scared, worried, nervous as I am.
> 
> @apeydef I ordered my betas myself through health-tests-direct.com I haven't even called my ob yet. When I had my chemical pregnancy in April it was almost $200 between the office visit and one beta. They won't order lab work without an office visit. If I hadn't already had two babies delivered with this ob and they weren't so close to work, I would switch.


Oh yes I know about all that! The good thing about my OB is that all the prenatal care is one lump sum so I don't have to pay for it every time I go. It ends up being $1200, but better than paying an office visit each time. Also they don't bill it until the end! I do have to pay for blood work separate but that ended up being only $60 so I was happy about that.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

Second beta results were 6167 for a doubling time of 40.83 hours. 

So 2730 at 4w2d and 6167 at 4w4d. 

I should be relieved, right?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello ladies. Sorry I've been absent a few days. It's been crazy busy with the kids. Right now I am sitting at the hospital waiting to speak with the anesthesiologist for my son's pre-op. He is having his tonsils and adenoids taken out tomorrow. I am so nervous about it. To make matters worse.. Last night I had a bad dream that I miscarried again. I dreamt I started bleeding and just wouldn't stop. 😥 it scared me pretty bad. I was glad to wake up. Please pray for my DS and his surgery tomorrow. Thanks.

Also, Jenjy, I'm still praying for you! Hoping you get good numbers back. And praying the rest of you ladies have a great and safe pregnancy.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I still did not get my beta back. It's a bit ridiculous. I took the test Tuesday!

I have not been spotting for the past several days and I feel pregnant (but the progesterone could be fooling me.) I am off tomorrow (YAY!) so I know that will help with my stress level. 



EdenAurora said:


> Second beta results were 6167 for a doubling time of 40.83 hours.
> 
> So 2730 at 4w2d and 6167 at 4w4d.
> 
> I should be relieved, right?


This is excellent! I know you were kind of concerned that they maybe were TOO high. I think you should not worry and here is why: I'm pretty certain you O'd earlier than you thought OR you implanted much earlier than average. I think this must be true because you had a good solid line at 7dpo. Your line at 7dpo was like my 11dpo line I think? And *I* implanted a little on the early side myself, since I got a positive 9dpo afternoon. It's true one person's hpt shouldn't be compared to another's, but it seems clear that you must have implanted extremely early (or O'd quite early, or both). This is actually one reason why I am a huge fan of early and frequent pg testing!! These sorts of additional details can really help! OK, so given that, you probably had a doubling time of somewhere between 25-30 hours, and now you've increased to doubling time of 40 hours. That increase in doubling time is exactly what is expected when hcg starts getting high like yours. I think you are progressing perfectly wonderfully. So this means you are probably a little further along than LMP would indicate -- but I'd say to keep the later due date that LMP gives you! It's always nice to have that buffer.



maof1 said:


> Hello ladies. Sorry I've been absent a few days. It's been crazy busy with the kids. Right now I am sitting at the hospital waiting to speak with the anesthesiologist for my son's pre-op. He is having his tonsils and adenoids taken out tomorrow. I am so nervous about it. To make matters worse.. Last night I had a bad dream that I miscarried again. I dreamt I started bleeding and just wouldn't stop. ������ it scared me pretty bad. I was glad to wake up. Please pray for my DS and his surgery tomorrow. Thanks.
> 
> Also, Jenjy, I'm still praying for you! Hoping you get good numbers back. And praying the rest of you ladies have a great and safe pregnancy.


Thank you so much, maof1! I sure appreciate it! I'm so sorry about that horrible dream! I know how scary and real those can feel. Aw, your poor DS! I'm sorry he has to have surgery. I can imagine how stressed that must be making you. How is he feeling about it?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Jenjy, if it makes you feel any better, by the time I get some results from some bloodwork back, nearly a whole month will have passed from the time they first drew blood for it. (It was over Memorial Day weekend and they had to hunt me down the next day for a signature and then by the time they got back to the birth center, it was too late for FedEx to pick up the specimen, so by the time the lab got it, they couldn't use it, and I didn't find out about that until just a few days before my next scheduled appointment, bah.) Then I was a terrible stick that day for the redraw, lol. I really hope these results are worth it.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Thank you so much, maof1! I sure appreciate it! I'm so sorry about that horrible dream! I know how scary and real those can feel. Aw, your poor DS! I'm sorry he has to have surgery. I can imagine how stressed that must be making you. How is he feeling about it?


I know he is excited about the shakes and ice cream he'll be getting. I do think though he's trying to be a tough guy and not admit he's nervous about it. He complained all day about a bad headache... I don't know whether it was his nerves or the changing weather. But he is asleep now. It's 1:07am here and I have to be up at 4:30am. We have to be at the hospital at 6am. 
@jenjy, call your dr office first thing Monday morning and ask them if you can speak to a nurse to find out your numbers. I know when I had to call in to ask for something they just verified I was who I said I was and gave me the info I was looking for. Good luck Hun.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

@jenjy thank you so much for posting what you did. It makes me feel so much better. Initially I was relieved by my levels but that deteriorated quickly into over analyzing everything. I'm trying to relax now and let it all go. Whatever happens, happens. I'm excited to see your beta results. How are you feeling?

Dh leaves on Sunday for two weeks for work. I'm hoping time will fly while he's gone. 1. Because we will miss him 2. I'll be that much closer to my first ob appt/ultrasound. 
@maof1 I hope ds has a speedy recovery. I had that surgery when I was 13. It wasn't so bad but there was one time I laughed really hard and it hurt for hours after. So no funny business. 
@Harmony96 what an ordeal for a blood draw. I'm glad they we finally able to get what they needed.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sneaking onto the board for a quick post. OH @jenjy!!!! Please tell me we have a beta number! I woke up and was thinking of you and an opportunity to sneak to the computer!

AFM... I'm hating the rain because it means hubby is home from work, and my computer time is LIMITED! Ugh. (I can't even post from my phone anymore, again!) And I need to get a new laptop, or else this bed rest thing will drive me nuts. My next appointment is Monday at 3:30, and I'm anxious to see my baby since I've felt him/her rolling and kicking. And FX we actually can find out if it's David or Madison growing inside me.

I'll try to sneak back on later for personals. Until then, I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Finally got my 2nd beta. 2315 -- too slow (~55 hour doubling). But I've been considering how to rationalize it.

My family and I were in the middle of a board game when I got the call but I had to stop immediately and post... and I've got to get back to the game. I'll be back later to talk more...


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

jenjy said:


> Finally got my 2nd beta. 2315 -- too slow (~55 hour doubling). But I've been considering how to rationalize it.
> 
> My family and I were in the middle of a board game when I got the call but I had to stop immediately and post... and I've got to get back to the game. I'll be back later to talk more...


Mine was 52 hour doubling. I am now 15w3d. Don't give up hope!


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

dmariev said:


> Mine was 52 hour doubling. I am now 15w3d. Don't give up hope!


Very interesting!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

@maof1, how did your DS's surgery go?



Harmony96 said:


> Jenjy, if it makes you feel any better, by the time I get some results from some bloodwork back, nearly a whole month will have passed from the time they first drew blood for it. (It was over Memorial Day weekend and they had to hunt me down the next day for a signature and then by the time they got back to the birth center, it was too late for FedEx to pick up the specimen, so by the time the lab got it, they couldn't use it, and I didn't find out about that until just a few days before my next scheduled appointment, bah.) Then I was a terrible stick that day for the redraw, lol. I really hope these results are worth it.


Nooo, that doesn't make me feel better, that makes me sad, LOL. Seriously though, that is really frustrating. It is SO HARD to wait for bloodwork results. And I totally feel for you about the restick fiasco.



badwolf092087 said:


> Sneaking onto the board for a quick post. OH @jenjy!!!! Please tell me we have a beta number! I woke up and was thinking of you and an opportunity to sneak to the computer!
> 
> AFM... I'm hating the rain because it means hubby is home from work, and my computer time is LIMITED! Ugh. (I can't even post from my phone anymore, again!) And I need to get a new laptop, or else this bed rest thing will drive me nuts. My next appointment is Monday at 3:30, and I'm anxious to see my baby since I've felt him/her rolling and kicking. And FX we actually can find out if it's David or Madison growing inside me.
> 
> I'll try to sneak back on later for personals. Until then, I hope you all are doing well!


Thank you for thinking of me!! Right now I'm trying to wrap my brain around maybe this number is ok. I love your names! Ooh, Monday's not too far! Can't wait to find out the results! (Are you going to let people know or will you be keeping the info to yourselves?)



dmariev said:


> Mine was 52 hour doubling. I am now 15w3d. Don't give up hope!


Thank you! I appreciate this. I was initially disappointed to not get a better doubling time since this meant my doubling drastically dropped - bad sign for me. But it's actually a really good number for 19dpo. And yay for 15w+! I'm so glad things are progressing -- what is the latest news with you? How are you feeling?
---------------------
Edited to add:
Here were some thoughts I posted on the TTC thread (sorry for the repeat for those of you reading both threads)

I can't shake the feeling it was twins. But because I ALWAYS try to rationalize the m/c signs and I'm ALWAYS wrong, it's almost like I don't know if I'm being reasonable or just my usual overly-hopeful self.

What might back it up though is that I had a really quick rise to hcg=512 which could be because of twins. I think I have a little bit higher chance of twins anyway because my great-grandmother had fraternal twins (although that might be too far back in time to mean anything for me.) Of course my age increases the chances of fraternal twins. I had spotting (always indicative of a loss for me, and I even had red gushes a couple times) and fluctuating FRERs (strange for me). If one was lost shortly after that 14dpo 512 result, and one baby is remaining now, that 19dpo number indicates the little bean is doing fantastic. I haven't spotted in 5+ days. (Which, while definitely encouraging, is not a sure sign all is well because I've had spotting go away and then just come back later.)

If I DID lose a twin, I don't even know how to process that! But what I've decided to do is just focus on the fact that things are OK right now. I don't think I can get any more betas - they are way too stressful. So unless I start spotting again or something else makes me think things aren't going well, I am going to hold off on additional betas for my sanity.

Thanks for listening. It is helpful to type all this out.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hugs, jenjy. The waiting and unknown are so stressful.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

DS's surgery went surprisingly quick! They took him back about 8:00am and the anesthesiologist was back in the room around 8:30! I was shocked at how quick it was! Then we had to wait on him to wake up so we could make sure he could swallow and go potty on his own. We left the hospital around 10:30am. He is not complaining too much of pain but that's because his pain tolerance is through the roof! He is refusing to talk because how much it hurts though. He also is having a hard time swallowing but that is slowly getting better. I won't be on much for the next week because I'll be taking extra care of him. 
I am glad all of you are doing well. I will be reading up on all of you just to stay up to date.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy I know of several people who have lost a twin and experienced what you did last week, and it's safe to say they now have a happy boy or girl out of the experience. One of those people is my sister-in-law. She saw the spotting, gave up and thought they lost the baby, and boom! 3 months went by of no AF, she went to the doctor, they told her she still had one healthy baby growing and there was a second sac that didn't make it. And she experienced very little early pregnancy symptoms with baby Berlin. (That's where she was stationed when she found out the baby was indeed in there). Point of the story, DO NOT give up hope. And 50ish hours is still great for betas. Maybe the progesterone needs a little kick. Other than that, I think you are growing a happy and healthy bean in there.

As far as us finding out the sex and telling people, yes we will be. I'm still debating a gender reveal party, but at this moment, probably not. So we will tell who is important to us in person, and then make a Facebook announcement for the rest.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Badwolf: You have some adorable, solid names picked out for your babe! Did you find out the gender yet?

Jenjy: Pregnancy still going well? Do you know if you are having twins yet or not.

Everyone else, I will try to keep up better with you all this summer. Have I missed anything major?

AFM: Oh my you all. It's been a crazy few weeks. I am so behind on what is going on with you all. We endured a tragedy at our high school. A school shooting a few days before summer break. Such unbelievable sadness in our community right now. I've seen the news about school shootings but I didn't get it until it was in my school. Been bombarded by opinions on gun control and prevention and honestly am sick of hearing it all. No one really understands until they are a part of it. My last day of school was yesterday so now its officially summer and time to relax and grieve. 

I am also moving in 15 days so I really need to start packing and cleaning. We had an ultrasound but turned our head when the tech ventured to the gender area. I feel like it is a girl but I don't know for sure of course! We have names picked out for both gender but keeping them secret! I can't wait to get in my new house and get ready for baby! We decided to paint two kids rooms. I am most excited about getting out all my cloth diapers and setting them up. Isn't that silly?! Oh, I'm 23 weeks today! Time is flying by! Lots of big strong kicks! They feel so good. And I am physically feeling good too!

Hope all of you are well. I promise to follow along better now that I have time!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@edubluv we *hopefully* find out Monday. If not, they're making me wait for the full anatomy scan. I have no patience for that, lol. I'll be 16w2d on Monday, and I've known people who have had ultrasounds at week 13 or 14 and found out then and there. For a baby measuring 2.5 weeks ahead of "growth schedule," there is no reason little muffin can't say "Hey baby boy/girl growing in here!"

The school shootings are tough to deal with, and I have a huge it's not the guns but the learned behaviors stance on it. So I try to keep that away from anywhere I don't want to start a debate. My state had Sandy Hook, and recently the girl who was stabbed because she didn't want to go to prom with someone. They all hit close to home, and I empathize for all those who have had to experience it. Hopefully it doesn't affect you too terribly.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks, @badwolf092087 and @Harmony96 for the encouragement!
@BadWolf09208, I hope you can find out tomorrow! So excited for you!! 
@maof1, I'm glad your DS's surgery went quickly!
@edubluv, that is so incredibly scary. I'm sorry. That has to be such a difficult thing to go through.

No, I don't think it is silly at all that you are excited about the CDs. A year or two ago, I was so excited to go through all the cloth diapers and get them all sorted out. I have a place in the closet right now filled with little waiting cloth diapers sorted by size and type.  I think CD'ing is really addictive or something. 

AFM I am about 5 and a half weeks and still getting 2-3 on the Clearblue easy with weeks indicator. That is pretty disappointing. I guess I will see about getting a U/S maybe in a week or so, when I'm far enough along to make sure that what they see won't be ambiguous.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi ladies.. I am cautiously popping in here. hopefully I get to stay for the long run this time. So far I am feeling pretty good in between waves of anxiety..

I thought I would post my FRER progression here as I don't want to annoy those who are ttc.










I think that is an excellent progression for two days. I also took another wondfo today and found out that they pretty much suck because the line was slightly lighter than this morning. I will probably try to hold out for another two days before I do another FRER and then hopefully my doctor will send me in for a beta on Wednesday at 14 DPO.

Oh, and for those who are experienced, any guesses at beta levels at this point? I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I would be happy if my 14 DPO is just over 100. I never got past 50 last time and my lines never looked like this.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

@alivewithyou, that's a heck of a progression! Your 11DPO one looks like my 13DPO one and my 14dpo beta was over 500! Oh yeah, and I absolutely agree that Wondfos totally suck for progression.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

jenjy said:


> @alivewithyou, that's a heck of a progression! Your 11DPO one looks like my 13DPO one and my 14dpo beta was over 500! Oh yeah, and I absolutely agree that Wondfos totally suck for progression.


Holy crap.. over 500? That would be insane. I definitely wouldn't complain but that seems super high.

I'm sorry your digital isn't giving you the results you want. I have everything crossed for you.. I really want to be in the same due date club dang it and both have take home babies this time. :grin:


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy digitals typically never say more after 2-3 weeks. In fact if it says that, you're actually 4-5 weeks. So no more worries!
@alivewithyou I'm so happy for you sweetie! I've been stalking the TTC board and rooting for you. Welcome!

AFM I took a nasty fall while we were walking the dogs this afternoon before DH had to leave for work. We have rabbit holes and I didn't see it. My ankle is now very swollen and looks like I attached a golf ball to it. And it's numb/cold and I can't wiggle my toes! So DH is trying to make me go to the ER when he gets home from work. I have literally been stuck on the couch since he left and had to crawl to the bathroom because I can't hop. I sound pathetic. >.> Hopefully it's just an awful sprain. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> Thanks, @badwolf092087 and @Harmony96 for the encouragement!
> 
> @BadWolf09208, I hope you can find out tomorrow! So excited for you!!
> 
> ...


CDing is soooo addicting. Like bad!!!

Sending positive thoughts your way. Sorry about this time being difficult on you.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Hi ladies.. I am cautiously popping in here. hopefully I get to stay for the long run this time. So far I am feeling pretty good in between waves of anxiety..
> 
> I thought I would post my FRER progression here as I don't want to annoy those who are ttc.
> 
> ...


Yay! So exciting! I know nothing about betas but hoping they are right on track for you!! Glad your here.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @jenjy digitals typically never say more after 2-3 weeks. In fact if it says that, you're actually 4-5 weeks. So no more worries!
> @alivewithyou I'm so happy for you sweetie! I've been stalking the TTC board and rooting for you. Welcome!
> 
> AFM I took a nasty fall while we were walking the dogs this afternoon before DH had to leave for work. We have rabbit holes and I didn't see it. My ankle is now very swollen and looks like I attached a golf ball to it. And it's numb/cold and I can't wiggle my toes! So DH is trying to make me go to the ER when he gets home from work. I have literally been stuck on the couch since he left and had to crawl to the bathroom because I can't hop. I sound pathetic. >.> Hopefully it's just an awful sprain. I'll keep you ladies posted.


Oh my, OUCH!!! I hope it's just a sprain and nothing is broken. Sorry!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, how is your ankle? 

Jordan, YAY beautiful lines! 

AFM, DH and I went and picked up a second sugar glider on Thursday afternoon. We had them in separate cages for a couple of days, and they seemed like they were getting along, so we tried to introduce them in person last night. Yeah, it was too soon, lol. They're still strangers to each other and they kept crabbing at each other and bouncing around like ping pong balls trying to get away from each other. They acted like they were going to fight so DH and I ended up putting them back in their cages. But while they were sleeping today, I switched cages on them, so hopefully they can start getting used to each other's scent and we can try to introduce them again another time. 

Baby news, I'm feeling kicks multiple times a day now (although by "multiple" I mean "maybe two" lol) and they're getting stronger.  Sometimes when the boys are napping, I'll have my daughter lay down with me, and she sometimes asks to feel my bump.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@harmony
Aren't those kicks great?! I'm really enjoying each and every one! How many weeks are you?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

badwolf092087 said:


> AFM I took a nasty fall while we were walking the dogs this afternoon before DH had to leave for work. We have rabbit holes and I didn't see it. My ankle is now very swollen and looks like I attached a golf ball to it. And it's numb/cold and I can't wiggle my toes! So DH is trying to make me go to the ER when he gets home from work. I have literally been stuck on the couch since he left and had to crawl to the bathroom because I can't hop. I sound pathetic. >.> Hopefully it's just an awful sprain. I'll keep you ladies posted.


I hope it's a sprain. I broke my ankle while I was pregnant with DS. (I stepped in a dip/hole in the grass and actually twisted both ankles--one was sprained and one broken.) I was able to get up and walk across the street at first, but then after sitting with ice on it for an hour I discovered I was no longer able to put my weight on it. The sprain healed quickly but it was a long time before I was able to walk again.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

It's been treated as a high ankle sprain because the ER doctor couldn't see anything major. He said that doesn't rule out any other minor fractures because he's only trained to look for the obvious. Thankfully he was honest. So I have an air cast and crutches, and a black and blue leg. Even if it's just a high ankle sprain, that's 2-3 weeks of being forced to do zip. I do little enough as is, and apparently this was a sign from above to stop doing the little I do around the house. Hubby's words, not mine.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

edubluv said:


> @harmony
> Aren't those kicks great?! I'm really enjoying each and every one! How many weeks are you?


I'll be 17 tomorrow.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So I am finding it extremely difficult to not have anxiety right now. Pretty much every study I have researched is giving me the best chances not to miscarry. My lines darkened and quick, my boobs hurt, I'm exhausted, my stomach hurts, and I have light cramping and have had absolutely no spotting. I wish that all that was good enough to calm me down. My temp doesn't seem to be staying too high but I am not sleeping well at night so who knows how erratic that is. My cervix doesn't feel as firm but I also read that it's pretty difficult to reliably check that at home. Any words of advice on surviving this anxiety? I am going to try to get bloodwork pulled tonight or worst case tomorrow morning. I figure I want to get my fear of low progesterone out of the way since my beta looks like it will be good.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> So I am finding it extremely difficult to not have anxiety right now. Pretty much every study I have researched is giving me the best chances not to miscarry. My lines darkened and quick, my boobs hurt, I'm exhausted, my stomach hurts, and I have light cramping and have had absolutely no spotting. I wish that all that was good enough to calm me down. My temp doesn't seem to be staying too high but I am not sleeping well at night so who knows how erratic that is. My cervix doesn't feel as firm but I also read that it's pretty difficult to reliably check that at home. Any words of advice on surviving this anxiety? I am going to try to get bloodwork pulled tonight or worst case tomorrow morning. I figure I want to get my fear of low progesterone out of the way since my beta looks like it will be good.


All I know is each passing week made it better for me. Once I felt comfortable not checking temps and peeing on stick anymore I also felt better. I felt comforted by using progesterone for a few weeks too. Maybe something to ask dr about? I'm sorry. Not very helpful. Maybe bust out a hobby and focus on it! I have been doing a lot of knitting when not dealing with MS and game of thrones watching while sick and now I'm doing both all the time! Find something fun, distracting and productive to do maybe? Hugs mama! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## ayme371 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hi there...*

@ alivewithyou. ..i know I haven't graduated yet but I'm still stalking to make sure that all is going well. Just wanted to offer my support, I know relaxing is hard to do but maybe try to think of it as caring for your bean. It may sound 9dd, but when I was prego with my ds I would talk to him, early on, like 4/5 weeks, I don't remember exactly what I said but was facing stress in other areas of my like and I would talk to my little growing being and rub my belly and tell my belly all would be ok and how much I loved him and couldn't wait to meet him, all the fun things we would do together and sometimes just sit or lie down with my hand on my belly, almost protectively, take deep breaths and reassure him that everything would be ok. Wonderful!.so much to look forward to. I know it was comforting for me to feel like I was comforting and protecting him by relieving stress and just letting go, because it was best for the bean. It may sound cheesy but I was very afraid that all the stress I was facing would have a negative impact on my growing bean and I was determined jot to let that happen. That this precious life was a gift that I'd been given to care for and I did just that from the very beginning and right now taking care of yourself and letting go of stress is the best thing you can do for your babe right now. I know it seems so abstract....but it really helped me and maybe it can bring you some peace as well. I second the idea of starting some sort of craft, maybe baby related, to have something tangible to hold and complete for your new bean. 
I've taken a peak at some cool ideas for projects I'd like to do once I graduate, I'm not the craftiest AT ALL, there are some super cool ideas on this one site i belong to Calles pintrest (hope mentioning another site on here won't get me in trouble) just Google pintrest and you'll be led directly there. And I bet you'll love it. There is some sort of idea on there for anything you could possibly imagine. So, I'm sorry for the wordy post. I can just feel your anxiety and wish I could make that loss vanish so that you can truly enjoy the new life your growing. Even though I was going through one of the most difficult times in my life, I loved every bit of being pregnant and I want that for you. You deserve to enjoy growing your bean. Your body is strong...you can grow this bean and love every minute . ((HUGS))) EVERYTIHING IS GOING TO BE OK!!!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok... For whatever reason my previous post didn't post... So here goes the retry... Alive, I'm soooo happy you are here! Your tests look great! They look darker than mine did at those days!

@bad, I hope your foot is okay. Sorry to hear about it being hurt. 

AFM.. I only have DS for the week. SO's kiddos went to see their momma for the week. 
I have a question though... Do any of you ladies ever feel like you're not pregnant? I just don't feel pregnant. I hit 13 weeks yesterday and the only "issue" I have is super sensitive nipples. Am I alone in this not feeling pregnant?


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Ok... For whatever reason my previous post didn't post... So here goes the retry... Alive, I'm soooo happy you are here! Your tests look great! They look darker than mine did at those days!
> 
> @bad, I hope your foot is okay. Sorry to hear about it being hurt.
> 
> ...


Until about week 17 I didn't really feel preg. Before then i was sick, tired and starving. I just felt like crap. When I finally felt kicks and starting feeling better is when I finally felt pregnant.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

maof1, I have yet to feel pregnant. But baby's definitely in there and getting bigger by the day.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for the support guys.. sorry to bring anxiety onto the thread when you are all starting to finally settle into your pregnancies. I hate it so bad.. it's a constant struggle to take it one day at a time and enjoy it.. and trust me I want to enjoy it all just afraid I'll jinx it if I let go.

Are stomach cramps normal at this stage? They can get pretty intense but they are not constant and like I said no spotting.

I just got my first beta back (still waiting on progesterone) at 12 DPO and my number was 186. Does that seem to low for how dark my line was?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Thank you for the support guys.. sorry to bring anxiety onto the thread when you are all starting to finally settle into your pregnancies. I hate it so bad.. it's a constant struggle to take it one day at a time and enjoy it.. and trust me I want to enjoy it all just afraid I'll jinx it if I let go.
> 
> Are stomach cramps normal at this stage? They can get pretty intense but they are not constant and like I said no spotting.
> 
> I just got my first beta back (still waiting on progesterone) at 12 DPO and my number was 186. Does that seem to low for how dark my line was?


Cramping that early was normal for me. As for the betas I don't know...


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok... I jinxed myself. Eating dinner tonight I got a small bite of a carrot and immediately got sick....eww!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Ok... For whatever reason my previous post didn't post... So here goes the retry... Alive, I'm soooo happy you are here! Your tests look great! They look darker than mine did at those days!
> 
> @bad, I hope your foot is okay. Sorry to hear about it being hurt.
> 
> ...


I don't feel pregnant yet either! I'm 14 weeks on Wednesday! I think this time around having a toddler while pregnant I don't think about being pregnant as much. (My 1st and second were 4 years apart and now the second and third will be just two years apart.)Especially bc my fear of MC has subsided now I'm in the second trimester. I think once I start feeling movement it will kick in.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> So I am finding it extremely difficult to not have anxiety right now. Pretty much every study I have researched is giving me the best chances not to miscarry. My lines darkened and quick, my boobs hurt, I'm exhausted, my stomach hurts, and I have light cramping and have had absolutely no spotting. I wish that all that was good enough to calm me down. My temp doesn't seem to be staying too high but I am not sleeping well at night so who knows how erratic that is. My cervix doesn't feel as firm but I also read that it's pretty difficult to reliably check that at home. Any words of advice on surviving this anxiety? I am going to try to get bloodwork pulled tonight or worst case tomorrow morning. I figure I want to get my fear of low progesterone out of the way since my beta looks like it will be good.


Sorry no words of advice. This is my third pregnancy after my MC and I still worry


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Thank you for the support guys.. sorry to bring anxiety onto the thread when you are all starting to finally settle into your pregnancies. I hate it so bad.. it's a constant struggle to take it one day at a time and enjoy it.. and trust me I want to enjoy it all just afraid I'll jinx it if I let go.
> 
> Are stomach cramps normal at this stage? They can get pretty intense but they are not constant and like I said no spotting.
> 
> I just got my first beta back (still waiting on progesterone) at 12 DPO and my number was 186. Does that seem to low for how dark my line was?


The beta seems very good!!

Cramping is normal. To me it always feels like light period cramps.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

apeydef said:


> The beta seems very good!!
> 
> Cramping is normal. To me it always feels like light period cramps.


Yeah.. the pelvic area is very light.. but I have the worst (sorry if TMI) constipation pains in my stomach? Lol that's the only way I can think of to describe it.. maybe it's just trapped gas but it can be a little intense. Movement seems to help and it doesn't last for too long.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

That's normal too!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm feeling kicks in my cervix already. Isn't 17 weeks a little early for that?


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I got 3+ on my digi tonight!!! Yayyyy! Relief (for a while anyway)!!



alivewithyou said:


> Holy crap.. over 500? That would be insane. I definitely wouldn't complain but that seems super high.


Yes, but I have noticed that my FRER lines seem to be lighter than other ones posted online - like threads where people post their FRER and then their associated beta. Mine seem to be lighter at higher betas than others. I don't know. I wouldn't be concerned - your lines are beautiful and I have no doubt your betas will be great! Ah, reading on I see your beta was fanTAStic at 12dpo! Seriously perfectly amazing number!! And NO, not too low for the darkness! Yep, that just agrees with what I have noticed about my lines. I wish I had words of wisdom for the anxiety. 

@badwolf09208; Thank you for the help with the digitals! I was going on FDA data about (urine) hcg vs digi result, but I'm feeling better about all this now. I'm also seeing other people post experiences that match with what you posted above! I don't think I'll be testing anymore any time soon!!



badwolf092087 said:


> AFM I took a nasty fall while we were walking the dogs this afternoon before DH had to leave for work. We have rabbit holes and I didn't see it. My ankle is now very swollen and looks like I attached a golf ball to it. And it's numb/cold and I can't wiggle my toes!


I'm so sorry -- ugh, how painful.  I am hoping you heal as quickly as possible!!



Harmony96 said:


> AFM, DH and I went and picked up a second sugar glider on Thursday afternoon.


Yay for baby kicks! And how CUTE about the sugar glider! I saw one in a pet store a long time ago -- so super cute.



ayme371 said:


> @ alivewithyou. ..i know I haven't graduated yet but I'm still stalking to make sure that all is going well. Just wanted to offer my support, I know relaxing is hard to do but maybe try to think of it as caring for your bean. It may sound 9dd, but when I was prego with my ds I would talk to him, early on, like 4/5 weeks, I don't remember exactly what I said but was facing stress in other areas of my like and I would talk to my little growing being and rub my belly and tell my belly all would be ok and how much I loved him and couldn't wait to meet him, all the fun things we would do together and sometimes just sit or lie down with my hand on my belly, almost protectively, take deep breaths and reassure him that everything would be ok. Wonderful!.so much to look forward to. I know it was comforting for me to feel like I was comforting and protecting him by relieving stress and just letting go, because it was best for the bean.


What sweet advice, ayme! I love it!

Hi apeydef, maof1, NSMomtobe, and edubluv


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@jenjy: I am perfectly happy with my number so far. It is already 8 times higher than what my number was at 14 DPO and today was only 12 DPO.  I am not just anxiously waiting my progesterone.. hoping for a good solid number.

I am super happy you got your 3+ weeks on your digital. Let's stick it out this time together alright? Neither one of us is going anywhere.


----------



## innacircle (Oct 15, 2013)

*alive!!!* You did it girl. Congrats! That new hcg number sure is purdy... time to realize it's actually gonna happen this time!

*maof1* - I bet you're so relieved that DS's surgery is now a thing of the past. Yeah, those kinds are quick... yay for all things going as planned.

*edubluv* - OMG I totally missed your post about the school shooting. How awful for you and all the kids. Hugs lady. 
Also, 23 weeks already? AND moving into your house? Wow, time sure is flying. What colors are you going to paint the rooms?

*badwolf* - so are you getting better at getting around with a bum ankle? As if you needed something else to deal with, right?

*AFM* - up late tonight. The baby is apparently practicing the tango in there... no way I could sleep through that kind of ruckus.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

maof1 said:


> AFM.. I only have DS for the week. SO's kiddos went to see their momma for the week.
> I have a question though... Do any of you ladies ever feel like you're not pregnant? I just don't feel pregnant. I hit 13 weeks yesterday and the only "issue" I have is super sensitive nipples. Am I alone in this not feeling pregnant?


I was coming to post that I totally don't feel pregnant. I do feel tired and hungry often, but I don't feel pregnant. I keep feeling my belly and, while it has gotten firmer, it doesn't feel pregnant. I have felt movement a few times, but it has been so sporadic that it gives me lots of time to worry in between, and it is not strong enough that I am sure it is movement. But then today I threw up on my way to work, so that has to count for something, right? I only threw up once with DS, and it was right around 14 weeks. I am 14 weeks tomorrow and it came out of the blue this morning, just like it did with DS.



alivewithyou said:


> Thank you for the support guys.. sorry to bring anxiety onto the thread when you are all starting to finally settle into your pregnancies. I hate it so bad.. it's a constant struggle to take it one day at a time and enjoy it.. and trust me I want to enjoy it all just afraid I'll jinx it if I let go.
> 
> Are stomach cramps normal at this stage? They can get pretty intense but they are not constant and like I said no spotting.
> 
> I just got my first beta back (still waiting on progesterone) at 12 DPO and my number was 186. Does that seem to low for how dark my line was?


Menstrual-type cramping is normal at this stage and gas cramping is pretty normal throughout pregnancy, I think. At 12 DPO, that is an amazing hCG number. Are you getting a second one to check doubling time? Congratulations, BTW! You are really pregnant!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@ innacircle: your tango baby made me smile this morning. Can't wait to feel mine in the next few months.

@nsmomtobe: thank you!

Progesterone came back at 35.7 up from 13.1 6 days ago. I will officially stop temping since it doesn't seem to match up with my actual progesterone levels.. Maybe it's got a low battery or something. I am super happy right now with my results. Hopefully my doctor will let me do one more beta lol. Also wondfos are still jerks.. Took one last night knowing my hcg levels and it only gave me a super faint line.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay about to try my best with personals from a cell phone. 
@jenjy I'm so happy your test have you the 3+ result. You made my morning. Now breathe and stop buying tests. You are totally going to make it this time. 
@alivewithyou betas I have no clue about. But every symptom you are experiencing, yes to all of the above! When I felt the cramping early on, I was totally expecting bleeding but then I would puke and tada! I remembered pinching cramps and gassy pains were all part of that 6-9 week deal. I am still very psyched you're here. And happy of course. 
@Harmony96 I'm 16 weeks and feeling soccer games in my womb. I swear it's the World Cup in there. 
@nsmomtobe I also have moments of not feeling pregnant at 16w, but then the little reminders come right back. 
@innacircle, the ankle thing is actually quite serious. I'll explain below.

I hope I didn't miss anyone! If I did, I'm sorry!!

AFM.. First the good news. We are having a GIRL!! Madison Lesh is over 5inches with long legs and amazing energy. It took us 45 minutes to get her to give us a great view. Very much worth the wait. Hubby was still hoping for boy, but when our OB said Madison would be gracing us with her presence this November, he teared up. We had our rev's wife (who is pretty much our real mom at this point) and her daughter with us, so it was a lovely experience.

And as for the ankle, I've got crutches for now. And a babysitter. The ER doctors couldn't find a major fracture but said there is definitely a hairline fracture causing me circulation issues. So I get to see a real orthopedic this week, and they will determine what to do. This was apparently god's way of saying I need to actually follow bedrest orders. We think my MIL now understands the risks of me working now, but who knows. She always replies with "that's unfortunate" and it always gives me the feeling she just doesn't. Oh well. I'm dealing. Bored. And browsing online for Madison's wardrobe.

That also reminds me. Sunday night when we got back from the ER and I passed out, Connor came to me in a dream. He was as grown as he would be today and had his pretty blue eyes and blonde hair. He was rubbing my belly and said, "my sister is growing big and strong." It was so nice to feel close to him still.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

innacircle said:


> *edubluv* - OMG I totally missed your post about the school shooting. How awful for you and all the kids. Hugs lady.
> Also, 23 weeks already? AND moving into your house? Wow, time sure is flying. What colors are you going to paint the rooms?
> 
> *AFM* - up late tonight. The baby is apparently practicing the tango in there... no way I could sleep through that kind of ruckus.


It was and still is really awful. Just happened a week ago. There is great sadness for so many.

For DS, his room with be a light brown and with a light blue accent wall. This goes with his beautiful baby quilt.

For new baby, grey and with a yellow accent wall. This will also go with new baby's quilt I am currently making!

I can't wait to get started!

I'm loving the kick and craziness going on in there. So far it hasn't kept me awake tho!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> AFM.. First the good news. We are having a GIRL!! Madison Lesh is over 5inches with long legs and amazing energy. It took us 45 minutes to get her to give us a great view. Very much worth the wait. Hubby was still hoping for boy, but when our OB said Madison would be gracing us with her presence this November, he teared up. We had our rev's wife (who is pretty much our real mom at this point) and her daughter with us, so it was a lovely experience.
> 
> And as for the ankle, I've got crutches for now. And a babysitter. The ER doctors couldn't find a major fracture but said there is definitely a hairline fracture causing me circulation issues. So I get to see a real orthopedic this week, and they will determine what to do. This was apparently god's way of saying I need to actually follow bedrest orders. We think my MIL now understands the risks of me working now, but who knows. She always replies with "that's unfortunate" and it always gives me the feeling she just doesn't. Oh well. I'm dealing. Bored. And browsing online for Madison's wardrobe.
> 
> That also reminds me. Sunday night when we got back from the ER and I passed out, Connor came to me in a dream. He was as grown as he would be today and had his pretty blue eyes and blonde hair. He was rubbing my belly and said, "my sister is growing big and strong." It was so nice to feel close to him still.


Congrats on the baby girl! How do pronounce the middle name? Just like it looks?

That is pretty special about your dream of your DS! Seriously sweet.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Congrats on the baby girl! How do pronounce the middle name? Just like it looks?
> 
> That is pretty special about your dream of your DS! Seriously sweet.


It's pronounced as it looks! It was my grandmother Jocelyn's stage name, and she was an amazing woman. I'm so excited!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I got the call today that my blood test came back fine (no trisomies) for our little BOY!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> I got the call today that my blood test came back fine (no trisomies) for our little BOY!


Yay!! That's great news!

AFM.. Has anyone ever had severe pain in the hip after laying on your side? My hip has been KILLING me lately.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

badwolf092087 said:


> Okay about to try my best with personals from a cell phone.
> 
> And as for the ankle, I've got crutches for now. And a babysitter. The ER doctors couldn't find a major fracture but said there is definitely a hairline fracture causing me circulation issues. So I get to see a real orthopedic this week, and they will determine what to do. This was apparently god's way of saying I need to actually follow bedrest orders. We think my MIL now understands the risks of me working now, but who knows. She always replies with "that's unfortunate" and it always gives me the feeling she just doesn't. Oh well. I'm dealing. Bored. And browsing online for Madison's wardrobe.
> 
> That also reminds me. Sunday night when we got back from the ER and I passed out, Connor came to me in a dream. He was as grown as he would be today and had his pretty blue eyes and blonde hair. He was rubbing my belly and said, "my sister is growing big and strong." It was so nice to feel close to him still.


I hope everything works out with your ankle and bed rest. I actually could not use crutches while I was pregnant because my balance was too bad, so I ended up using a walker.

That dream made me cry. It's wonderful that you got to see Connor and it brought you peace. It sounds like he will be watching over Madison.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> I am super happy you got your 3+ weeks on your digital. Let's stick it out this time together alright? Neither one of us is going anywhere.


Deal!!!!



innacircle said:


> *AFM* - up late tonight. The baby is apparently practicing the tango in there... no way I could sleep through that kind of ruckus.


Ha!! I hope you can get a nap in today. 



nsmomtobe said:


> But then today I threw up on my way to work, so that has to count for something, right? I only threw up once with DS, and it was right around 14 weeks. I am 14 weeks tomorrow and it came out of the blue this morning, just like it did with DS.


That has to be a reassuring sign, although I'm sure not pleasant to deal with!



alivewithyou said:


> Progesterone came back at 35.7 up from 13.1 6 days ago.


Yes! Wonderful levels all around!!



badwolf092087 said:


> That also reminds me. Sunday night when we got back from the ER and I passed out, Connor came to me in a dream. He was as grown as he would be today and had his pretty blue eyes and blonde hair. He was rubbing my belly and said, "my sister is growing big and strong." It was so nice to feel close to him still.


Thank you! Yes, the tests are put away!  I am thrilled for you about Madison! Congratulations on your girl!! I'm so sorry about your leg! 
Such a sweet, wonderful dream!! What a special moment with Connor. I am tearing up thinking about this. Hugs to you!!!

@edubluv, the rooms sound great! Are you crafting other things as well besides the baby quilt?



Harmony96 said:


> I got the call today that my blood test came back fine (no trisomies) for our little BOY!


Yay, a baby boy!! Congratulations!



maof1 said:


> AFM.. Has anyone ever had severe pain in the hip after laying on your side? My hip has been KILLING me lately.


I'm sure I had aches and pains and such -- but it's been too long to remember! Sorry no help here!

AFM -- All the world smells like rotten dog food. (OK, I don't actually know what rotten dog food smells like, but it's the best description I can think of. Everything just smells yucky.) This same yuckiness is something I remember well from my pregnancies with DS and DD, especially DS's. Haven't had it in my mc's!! So it seems like a good sign.  I'll be 6 weeks in two days.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> I got the call today that my blood test came back fine (no trisomies) for our little BOY!


Yay boy!!!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Yay!! That's great news!
> 
> AFM.. Has anyone ever had severe pain in the hip after laying on your side? My hip has been KILLING me lately.


Omg!!!!! My hips and shoulders were KILLING ME for about the first 3months. They feel much better now. I was in sooooo much pain. Chiro and acu helped!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

jenjy said:


> @edubluv, the rooms sound great! Are you crafting other things as well besides the baby quilt?
> 
> AFM -- All the world smells like rotten dog food. (OK, I don't actually know what rotten dog food smells like, but it's the best description I can think of. Everything just smells yucky.) This same yuckiness is something I remember well from my pregnancies with DS and DD, especially DS's. Haven't had it in my mc's!! So it seems like a good sign.  I'll be 6 weeks in two days.


I'm making some knit hats, a crocheted afghan and since I have such a strong vibe it's a girl I 
*might* sew a few outfits. Gonna be super busy setting my house up and I'm glad I'm a teacher and get the summer off to prep.

Isn't great how something as terrible as morning sickness can be reassuring!? Sorry the world stinks of dog food. Yuck!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@edubluv. Thanks for the info on the chiro. I went before I got pregnant because of my scoliosis. I end up with one leg almost 2 inches longer than the other because of it. Just my right hip seriously starts to hurt after as little as 10 mins of laying on my right side.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@badwolf092087: Congrats on your baby girl! I love the name you have picked out and your dream sounds amazing.
@Harmony96: Congrats on your healthy baby boy! 
@maof1: No hip pain yet but but starting to get lower back pain.. definitely tell things are shifting. lucky i already have chiropractor appointments paid for so I will be going every 3 weeks for the next little while.
@edubluv: I want to start crocheting baby booties and probably whatever I can teach myself to do. Probably a good way to stay busy. I can't wait for full blown morning sickness although I have been getting it a little in the mornings.. mostly just nausea. 
@jenjy: happy to hear about your increasing symptoms.  You are keeping my hope strong.

AFM: I am slowly starting to calm down. Seeing my numbers so strong is really helpful. I'm starting to realize that there is nothing I can do so I should just enjoy my baby now. We can definitely sense him spiritually. although it will be hilarious if HE ends up being a SHE. lol.

Here is my 13DPO test today. The test line is now darker than the control so I am happy. I think that shows continued progress. Haven't heard back from my doctor yet so not sure when/if I will do another beta. I am also now having to search for a new OB/GYN since my last one was terrible. Soo.. should be fun.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@maof1 my prob was my left side mainly. I think it was really from going from being a stomach sleeper to a side sleeper. Regardless lots of pillows also helped. Seriously it was so bad there for a while I could hardly walk or lift my arms. Good luck. Hope you feel better soon!
@alivewithyou 
You should totally make some booties! So much fun!!! I use YouTube and Ravelry to figure out patterns and stitches! Good project for you!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok I now remember one of my favorite parts of being pregnant! I'm only 13 weeks and 4 days right now but I can feel baby moving around when I lay down and lay still! It just makes me feel so much better to feel it and know that baby is still there and moving. 

Now to figure out how to make a baby blanket by crocheting! 😁


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@maof1

Yay!!!! It's the best feeling in the world! And as they get stronger you know baby is getting bigger and stronger!

There are very simple patterns for baby blankets! Check out Ravelry!


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

maof1 said:


> Ok I now remember one of my favorite parts of being pregnant! I'm only 13 weeks and 4 days right now but I can feel baby moving around when I lay down and lay still! It just makes me feel so much better to feel it and know that baby is still there and moving.
> 
> Now to figure out how to make a baby blanket by crocheting! í ½í¸�


Definitely check out ravelry and if and when when you run into instructions you can't decipher, youtube has lots and lots of amazing tutorials on just about every crochet stitch out there. If you're ever just totally stuck feel free to shoot me a message, i'm a life long crocheter and knitter


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Help!! I have a flu bug. The worst part is I haven't thrown up. At least throwing up would bring some relief. I'm miserable!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef drink lots of fluids and get plenty of rest. Unfortunately, there's not much to do except wait it out. :/

AFM... I had to sneak to my computer because I'm being forced to follow the bed rest today. But I'm currently alone until my friend gets back and bored out of my mind. I absolutely hate this. The closest ortho who takes my insurance can see me Tuesday morning at 9:30 or in two weeks. So I'm going Tuesday but if my ankle actually needs to be operated on, I still need to wait two weeks for him to get back from vacation. I'm in so much pain, and my foot keeps getting worse instead of better. But when you're pregnant, there's only so many orthos who will see you apparently. I'm losing my mind here.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

badwolf092087 said:


> @apeydef drink lots of fluids and get plenty of rest. Unfortunately, there's not much to do except wait it out. :/
> 
> AFM... I had to sneak to my computer because I'm being forced to follow the bed rest today. But I'm currently alone until my friend gets back and bored out of my mind. I absolutely hate this. The closest ortho who takes my insurance can see me Tuesday morning at 9:30 or in two weeks. So I'm going Tuesday but if my ankle actually needs to be operated on, I still need to wait two weeks for him to get back from vacation. I'm in so much pain, and my foot keeps getting worse instead of better. But when you're pregnant, there's only so many orthos who will see you apparently. I'm losing my mind here.


Yeah. My ortho refused to use anasthesia on me because I was pregnant. I hope you get the help you need. Waiting while you are in pain is hard. As for bedrest, it was awkward for me to use a computer (even though I had a laptop--although a smartphone would have probably been okay), but I spent a lot of time on the couch watching tv or reading. Can you do those things?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> Help!! I have a flu bug. The worst part is I haven't thrown up. At least throwing up would bring some relief. I'm miserable!


I'm sorry you are feeling that way. I am just wondering how you can tell the difference between that and morning sickness? I think I had a stomach bug when I threw up at 7 weeks, but this week I think I am experiencing pregnancy nausea again, even though I had a 2-week break. As I said before, the only time I threw up when I was pregnant with DS was at 14 weeks. I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Hi! Thanks to LouisaG's suggestion I decided to drop in! Hopefully I can stay  I got a BFP on June 18th and am 4 weeks and one day pregnant. Still so early so I'm being very cautious about getting too excited. @alivewithyou my EDD is February 26th! How neat! So good to see some friends here


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

bren94 said:


> Hi! Thanks to LouisaG's suggestion I decided to drop in! Hopefully I can stay  I got a BFP on June 19th and am 4 weeks and one day pregnant. Still so early so I'm being very cautious about getting too excited. @alivewithyou my EDD is February 26th! How neat! So good to see some friends here


Welcome, I hope your stay is a happy and healthy 9 months long 

Life is finally starting to calm down and I can respond to everything that's happened!

@badwolf092087, love the middle name and so sorry about the ankle!

@maof1, no hip pains here (yet, at least), but I've had severe pain in my ribs on the left side when I lay down the wrong way! I'm chalking it up to weirdo pregnancy symptom. One night it was so bad I woke up my husband just to tell him so he'd know something was up. I'll mention at my next appointment, but I'm 99% sure it's a pulled muscle.

@jenjy, I followed your BFP progression and I was on the edge of my seat. I'm so glad it's looking good now!

@edubluv, I'm itching to make some things for this little one too. I just reorganized my massive yarn stash into one 27gallon storage tub that is filled to the brim...

@alivewithyou I'm the same way with every pull and twinge I feel - much of it is from constipation I'm pretty sure, I'm usually as regular as a Swiss watch so this is a whole new world for me!

@maof1 when I read that you were feeling movement at 13 weeks I immediately laid down flat on my back and concentrated as hard as I possibly could to see if I could feel anything. I'm only 11 weeks and i KNOW it's too early but one can hope 

AFM, I had two extremely busy weeks, but in a good way. My husband and I got married this past January but waited until early June to have a big party with family and friends so I've been off (sort of) getting married (again) and on a brief honeymoon. We had fantastic weather for the outdoor wedding party and everything went super well. I spent most of our honeymoon feeling a little under the weather - a combination of accumulated tiredness and some nausea, but I got lots and lots of rest and I feel so much better this week. I'm back at work and I actually have some energy - probably a combination of all the rest I got and what is hopefully the end of the first trimester fatigue.
I'm 11 1/2 weeks and I go in for my 12 weeks appointment next week.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll do personals later, but quick silly update.

I scheduled my ortho appointment and an anatomy scan for this Tuesday. Ortho 9:30am, OB 10:40am. Ortho calls me an hour ago, says no food after midnight. I immediately argue back that I'm in my 17th week of pregnancy and you're asking me not to eat... They said it's procedure. Fine, whatever. And then my OB wants me to drink 3-5 glasses of water beforehand for the scan. I'm okay with the water, but can I drink them before and after ortho? That shouldn't be included in the no food thing, right? And then I have an eye appointment for later in the day. My husband is "thrilled."


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@badwolf092087 I don't THINK water counts but don't quote me on it. I think the only time liquids count is when you're having surgery. They can't possibly keep a pregnant woman from drinking water, can they!? What a day you're going to have, I'd go crazy with so many doctors visits. I hope your ankle isn't in too bad of shape! (I'm pretty sure it was your ankle, right? I stalked as far back as my poor strained eyes could stand.)


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I'm sorry you are feeling that way. I am just wondering how you can tell the difference between that and morning sickness? I think I had a stomach bug when I threw up at 7 weeks, but this week I think I am experiencing pregnancy nausea again, even though I had a 2-week break. As I said before, the only time I threw up when I was pregnant with DS was at 14 weeks. I hope you are feeling better soon!


It just feels different then what I get with morning sickness. I ended up throwing up A LOT too. I felt better after that, for a while. It might just be morning sickness mixed with something I ate too. I just got back from vacation and all we did wS eat at restaurants so who knows?

I haven't had MS for over a month now though. So it's all weird!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

nsmomtobe said:


> I'm sorry you are feeling that way. I am just wondering how you can tell the difference between that and morning sickness? I think I had a stomach bug when I threw up at 7 weeks, but this week I think I am experiencing pregnancy nausea again, even though I had a 2-week break. As I said before, the only time I threw up when I was pregnant with DS was at 14 weeks. I hope you are feeling better soon!





apeydef said:


> It just feels different then what I get with morning sickness. I ended up throwing up A LOT too. I felt better after that, for a while. It might just be morning sickness mixed with something I ate too. I just got back from vacation and all we did wS eat at restaurants so who knows?
> 
> I haven't had MS for over a month now though. So it's all weird!!


Yeah, that. I vividly remember being "regular" sick in early, early pregnancy with my daughter, and it was awful. It smelled bad, I felt bad, I was really, truly sick. I healed from that, and then a week or so later, my pregnancy morning sickness kicked in. I felt fine, but just on some mornings, I'd be going about my day, and then have to just stop and go throw up real quick. Sometimes during eating, sometimes not during eating, but it was always just like a thing to check off on my to-do list rather than my body trying to get rid of a nasty virus.



LouisaG said:


> @maof1 when I read that you were feeling movement at 13 weeks I immediately laid down flat on my back and concentrated as hard as I possibly could to see if I could feel anything. I'm only 11 weeks and i KNOW it's too early but one can hope


 It tends to take a bit longer to feel baby in your first pregnancy than in later ones. I felt my first at 18 weeks, then all the others at 16 weeks, then this one sometime in my 15th week. It'll happen soon for you and it's just super duper exciting and usually happens when you're least expecting it. So try not to "try" to feel it.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Help!! I have a flu bug. The worst part is I haven't thrown up. At least throwing up would bring some relief. I'm miserable!


I'm so sorry, apeydef!!! I don't know - I second the fluids... I'm hoping you feel better soon.



bren94 said:


> Hi! Thanks to LouisaG's suggestion I decided to drop in! Hopefully I can stay  I got a BFP on June 18th and am 4 weeks and one day pregnant. Still so early so I'm being very cautious about getting too excited.


I'm Feb 12, so there are a few of us Feb mamas in here. 

Thanks, @LouisaG!! Things sound like they are going pretty well for you, but sorry about kind of feeling yucky on your honeymoon! And belated congratulations on your wedding. 

@badwolf092087, Whoa, that'll be a heck of a day. Yeah, I agree - surely water doesn't count.

AFM - I had a little bit of spotting this morning and my symptoms have been pretty mild today so they got my ultrasound booked right away. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day, has a heartbeat (they apparently did not report out the actual rate unfortunately) and I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, which is what I was told is giving me the spotting (exacerbated by my progesterone being on the low side.) So I've upped my progesterone and we'll just keep an eye on the hemorrhage, which tend to resolve fine according to my understanding.

I tell you, it was a heck of an experience at the U/S. I kept trying to figure out what I was seeing on the screen and at first it just kept looking like an empty sac. Of course the tech was saying nothing. Then I finally saw a little blob in the sac but it sure looked ... blobby. Then eventually, there was a heart rate trace thing across the bottom of the screen. I said, "Uh, is that MY heart rate?" And the tech smiled and said, "No, that's not YOUR heart rate." I burst into tears!!!!! I seriously hugged the tech on the way out. LOL!!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Yeah. My ortho refused to use anasthesia on me because I was pregnant. I hope you get the help you need. Waiting while you are in pain is hard. As for bedrest, it was awkward for me to use a computer (even though I had a laptop--although a smartphone would have probably been okay), but I spent a lot of time on the couch watching tv or reading. Can you do those things?


I have been. Reading is sort of minimal right now without my glasses. And my laptop bit the dust, so I have to sneak onto the PC. Before the ankle incident, I at least have been able to clean the house. Now I'm not even allowed to do that.



bren94 said:


> Hi! Thanks to LouisaG's suggestion I decided to drop in! Hopefully I can stay  I got a BFP on June 18th and am 4 weeks and one day pregnant. Still so early so I'm being very cautious about getting too excited. @alivewithyou my EDD is February 26th! How neat! So good to see some friends here


Welcome! Hopefully others follow as well. And congrats on the BFP!



apeydef said:


> It just feels different then what I get with morning sickness. I ended up throwing up A LOT too. I felt better after that, for a while. It might just be morning sickness mixed with something I ate too. I just got back from vacation and all we did wS eat at restaurants so who knows?
> 
> I haven't had MS for over a month now though. So it's all weird!!


Maybe a reaction to the traveling and atmosphere?



jenjy said:


> @badwolf092087, Whoa, that'll be a heck of a day. Yeah, I agree - surely water doesn't count.
> 
> AFM - I had a little bit of spotting this morning and my symptoms have been pretty mild today so they got my ultrasound booked right away. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day, has a heartbeat (they apparently did not report out the actual rate unfortunately) and I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, which is what I was told is giving me the spotting (exacerbated by my progesterone being on the low side.) So I've upped my progesterone and we'll just keep an eye on the hemorrhage, which tend to resolve fine according to my understanding.
> 
> I tell you, it was a heck of an experience at the U/S. I kept trying to figure out what I was seeing on the screen and at first it just kept looking like an empty sac. Of course the tech was saying nothing. Then I finally saw a little blob in the sac but it sure looked ... blobby. Then eventually, there was a heart rate trace thing across the bottom of the screen. I said, "Uh, is that MY heart rate?" And the tech smiled and said, "No, that's not YOUR heart rate." I burst into tears!!!!! I seriously hugged the tech on the way out. LOL!!!


I am so so so so so so so so so so so so (not enough so's here) happy for you! I cried at my first ultrasound, btw. It is such a reassuring comfort! Did the tech tell you what the baby's heart rate was?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Welcome, bren!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you @Harmony96 and @badwolf092087!
@jenjy You are due dangerously close to Valentines Day! What a fun VDay surprise that'd be http://www.mothering.com/forum/images/smilies/love.gif


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome Bren and louisaG!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

badwolf092087 said:


> I'll do personals later, but quick silly update.
> 
> I scheduled my ortho appointment and an anatomy scan for this Tuesday. Ortho 9:30am, OB 10:40am. Ortho calls me an hour ago, says no food after midnight. I immediately argue back that I'm in my 17th week of pregnancy and you're asking me not to eat... They said it's procedure. Fine, whatever. And then my OB wants me to drink 3-5 glasses of water beforehand for the scan. I'm okay with the water, but can I drink them before and after ortho? That shouldn't be included in the no food thing, right? And then I have an eye appointment for later in the day. My husband is "thrilled."


Those appointments are really close together. I'm not sure that you will be able to make it to both, honestly. If I were you, I would move the OB appt. Unless it is for bloodwork (which seems unlikely for ortho) the "no food after midnight" rule is for surgery, and the surgery rule includes no water. I once waited a week for surgery (luckily not during pregnancy) and was told "no food or drinks after midnight" every day for a week. I won't go into detail right now but it sucked. On the other hand, when I went for my u/s in December, I drank the water first, of course. I found out it was a blighted ovum and when I asked if I could have a D&C that day (it was the last day the OR was open before Christmas and I was already bleeding and in a lot of pain), they asked when I last had something to eat or drink. I said, "I drank water an hour before the ultrasound" and they had to wait some amount of time (6 hrs maybe?) before they could do the surgery after that.



bren94 said:


> Hi! Thanks to LouisaG's suggestion I decided to drop in! Hopefully I can stay  I got a BFP on June 18th and am 4 weeks and one day pregnant. Still so early so I'm being very cautious about getting too excited. @alivewithyou my EDD is February 26th! How neat! So good to see some friends here


Welcome, bren! Is it your first pregnancy? I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.



jenjy said:


> AFM - I had a little bit of spotting this morning and my symptoms have been pretty mild today so they got my ultrasound booked right away. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 1 day, has a heartbeat (they apparently did not report out the actual rate unfortunately) and I have a subchorionic hemorrhage, which is what I was told is giving me the spotting (exacerbated by my progesterone being on the low side.) So I've upped my progesterone and we'll just keep an eye on the hemorrhage, which tend to resolve fine according to my understanding.
> 
> I tell you, it was a heck of an experience at the U/S. I kept trying to figure out what I was seeing on the screen and at first it just kept looking like an empty sac. Of course the tech was saying nothing. Then I finally saw a little blob in the sac but it sure looked ... blobby. Then eventually, there was a heart rate trace thing across the bottom of the screen. I said, "Uh, is that MY heart rate?" And the tech smiled and said, "No, that's not YOUR heart rate." I burst into tears!!!!! I seriously hugged the tech on the way out. LOL!!!


Yay, congratulations, jenjy! I'm glad you had a good ultrasound! I know you have been worried. Subchorionic hemorrhages are scary, but it must be a relief to know that's all it is.

AFM, I've been completely stressed out about lack of movement after a few quite clear movements a week or two ago.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

AFM, I've been completely stressed out about lack of movement after a few quite clear movements a week or two ago.[/QUOTE] how far along are you now?


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@nsmomtobe this is my first child and first pregnancy! Thanks! I'm sorry you're feeling anxious. I hope all is well!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

@apeydef
Sorry so sick!
@BadWolf 
What kinds of things are you allows to do while on bed rest? Sucks that you have to be thinking about surgery!
@Bren
Welcome and congrats!!! So exciting!!! Glad you are here!!!

@ Louisa
Sounds like a fabulous party! Congrats! Glad you got some time to relax! Any party goers know your preggers?

You need to get busy with all that yarn!!! There are things to be made!!!! ;-)


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@LouisaG and Bren, congratulations on your BFP!

To Louisa, I can feel the baby move around. It's not like a kick. It's like a rolling that I feel. I'm really grateful I feel it too because of the miscarriage I had in December. It reassures me everything is okay. Also it's nice to know because my son has been asking for a sibling since he was 4.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Those appointments are really close together. I'm not sure that you will be able to make it to both, honestly. If I were you, I would move the OB appt. Unless it is for bloodwork (which seems unlikely for ortho) the "no food after midnight" rule is for surgery, and the surgery rule includes no water. I once waited a week for surgery (luckily not during pregnancy) and was told "no food or drinks after midnight" every day for a week. I won't go into detail right now but it sucked. On the other hand, when I went for my u/s in December, I drank the water first, of course. I found out it was a blighted ovum and when I asked if I could have a D&C that day (it was the last day the OR was open before Christmas and I was already bleeding and in a lot of pain), they asked when I last had something to eat or drink. I said, "I drank water an hour before the ultrasound" and they had to wait some amount of time (6 hrs maybe?) before they could do the surgery after that.


It's NOT surgery on Tuesday. It's deciding if I need it or not. And if I can stop using the crutches and air cast. I already know the answer is "no" because I can't stand without falling over, but at least they'll be able to develop a plan of where to go from here.



edubluv said:


> @BadWolf
> What kinds of things are you allows to do while on bed rest? Sucks that you have to be thinking about surgery!


I can sit around and read, watch TV/Netflix, eat, and anything else that involves me staying on the couch when husband puts me there before work and in bed the rest of the time. Before it was just medium bed rest, so I could at least cook and clean. Now I'm literally relying on everyone else and I hate it.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So in my DDC, there was a post about Tylenol during pregnancy. I put my 2 cents in, which I probably shouldn't have. My OB and general physician have both said that a lot of pregnant women just don't feel the effects of it, no matter how little or strong the pain is. I threw that out there. Log on just now and I have a private message telling me that my input was not appreciated, my doctors "facts" are wrong, and to go spread my "lies" elsewhere. This isn't the first time I've received a PM on the forum for stating something my doctors have told me. It's actually getting kind of upsetting. I get that a lot of women on here don't like doctor's opinions or science. That's great. But I don't get rude or crass with them when they try to push the midwife concept on me. UGH! Some days I really feel like leaving mothering.com completely.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry Badwolf, that is stupid. People need to stop being so defensive about OPINIONS on this site. We all have our own experiences, our own research, etc. There is nothing wrong with that. 
@jenjy: I am so happy for you and the outcome of your ultrasound. I am happy you have a reason for the spotting and even though it's probably pretty scary at least you know the baby is doing well. I also like that you talked about your symptoms disappearing and the baby still being alright. That is my biggest worry since I don't have screaming obvious symptoms yet.. although i do just feel crappy and tired in general right now haha. 
@bren94: Welcome! Happy to see you here. 
@nsmomtobe: Sending good vibes your way. I am sure there is a reasonable explanation for the baby's movements not being too obvious yet.
@apeydef: Hope you are feeling better. The flu has got to be the worst when pregnant.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM: DH and I's first wedding anniversary is tomorrow so we are going to dinner and staying at a hotel tonight. Should be fun although I'm not feeling too hot right now. I'm starting to notice a build up of bloat over the day. I can stick my tummy out a lot further than I used to be able to. I'm sure it's just gas and water retention but it's kind of entertaining. I am mostly tired and a little nauseous.. but otherwise I am just trying to stay calm and send positive thoughts to this baby. Really want it to stick around this time.  I think I am done peeing on sticks, I might take the digital next week to confirm the 3+ weeks that I would like to see (maybe) but otherwise I am waiting for an ultrasound next Saturday to confirm the baby is in the right place.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> So in my DDC, there was a post about Tylenol during pregnancy. I put my 2 cents in, which I probably shouldn't have. My OB and general physician have both said that a lot of pregnant women just don't feel the effects of it, no matter how little or strong the pain is. I threw that out there. Log on just now and I have a private message telling me that my input was not appreciated, my doctors "facts" are wrong, and to go spread my "lies" elsewhere. This isn't the first time I've received a PM on the forum for stating something my doctors have told me. It's actually getting kind of upsetting. I get that a lot of women on here don't like doctor's opinions or science. That's great. But I don't get rude or crass with them when they try to push the midwife concept on me. UGH! Some days I really feel like leaving mothering.com completely.


I've had Mean PMs too bc people don't agree with me. It's not like you were saying you can't have it. Just it might not work right? People can get vicious on here!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Alive!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad wolf I went back and read it and there was nothing wrong with what you said. You should report the persons PM if they were rude!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Did the tech tell you what the baby's heart rate was?


Thank you so much! And no, the tech didn't tell me and also apparently didn't even report it, because I specifically asked the doctor for the number and she said it wasn't included. Why would they not do that...

Keep us updated on your ankle -- I'm wishing things weren't so hard right now. 



bren94 said:


> You are due dangerously close to Valentines Day! What a fun VDay surprise that'd be


I just saw that the Feb DDC has so many Vday due dates! What's that about!!? DD was almost a week late but DS was a week early and I feel like earlier is probably more likely - who knows.  I hope things are going better w/ your mom!!



nsmomtobe said:


> AFM, I've been completely stressed out about lack of movement after a few quite clear movements a week or two ago.


I'm sorry you are experiencing this. Please keep us updated -- hoping baby is just in a certain spot making it harder to feel right now!



alivewithyou said:


> I also like that you talked about your symptoms disappearing and the baby still being alright. That is my biggest worry since I don't have screaming obvious symptoms yet.. although i do just feel crappy and tired in general right now haha.


Yeah, it was odd -- my nausea was gone yesterday and didn't come back until this afternoon, and it's still pretty mild. I mean, I guess I should be happy for the reprieve, but man it's nerve wracking even though I know they can come and go a bit. Hope you get some reassuring symptoms soon. Although "crappy" sounds pretty much right on track, lol.



apeydef said:


> I've had Mean PMs too bc people don't agree with me.


I'm sorry to you and @badwolf092087 -- that has to be painful.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Jenjy that is weird it wasn't recorded. My dr was going to do an ultrasound last time bc she couldn't find the heartbeat. She said she knew the baby was ok bc she could hear it moving and kicking but had to know the heart rate!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not get headaches very often at all and I have had one like three days straight! So annoying!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok to the first time mamas..... Be prepared to make cleaning poop a full time job lol! My 5 year old, yes 5, pooped in the tub but was scared to tell me so she tried to clean it up herself. But I found the washcloth. Them I had to clean the whole bathroom bc I didn't know what she touched. My one year old went through a stage where he stuck his hands down his diaper every time he pooped. Not to mention when they are new borns and it explodes out of their diapers every five minutes. Oh and if you are not cloth diapering only use pampers snugglers for the first couple months. No other diaper will hold lol. Ok that was my rant for the night. I just get so sick of cleaning poop. Lol


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@apeydef oh great! Hahaha I've been hearing so many poop horror stories and they are scaring the crap out of me! (No pun intended). I have been getting really bad headaches the past couple days. Not sure if its the hormones or what.

@jenjy I saw that too! I wonder how many will actually arrive on valentines day!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

bren94 said:


> @apeydef oh great! Hahaha I've been hearing so many poop horror stories and they are scaring the crap out of me! (No pun intended). I have been getting really bad headaches the past couple days. Not sure if its the hormones or what.
> 
> @jenjy I saw that too! I wonder how many will actually arrive on valentines day!


Could be allergies too I suppose. There had been do much white stuff floating around where I live it looks like snow lol. My daughter even said it was snowing one day.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@apeydef could be that too. My allergies are always acting up.

I think I have an ear infection but I don't know because in order to go to the urgent care clinic I have to call the nurses hotline and get their ok to go. So I was talking to an RN on the phone, explaining my symptoms (swollen lymph nodes in neck, sore tonsils, excruciating ear pain.) I even told her I was pregnant. By the end of the call she advised me to nurse my symptoms at home. Really!? Can't a pregnant lady catch a break? I'm worried that my infection is going to somehow hurt the baby and it's scaring me. Luckily my symptoms are starting to disappear so I think I kicked the bug. Damn tricare really bugs me sometimes. BAMC is way too far to be driving out there at 8pm. Hopefully I can find a midwife near me that takes tricare prime. Also I've been craving Spanish food really bad for about two days? Like real authentic Dominican or Puerto Rican food. Anyone else having intense cravings??


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

@apeydef I had a migraine for 3 days straight when I was pregnant with DS. I finally broke down and called my OB. He sent me to the ER where they took me straight back and hooked me up to IV fluids, gave me zofran, Benadryl, and something else. The Benadryl knocked me out so fast I don't remember the third drug they gave me but I slept like a baby for 6 hours in the ER room. Haha! I hope your headache goes away soon! 
As for the poop thing @bren94 I have a funny one for you! My sister who is 10yrs younger than me was changing my son's diaper when he was about a month old. She was 12 at the time. As soon as she wiped his little bum he shot poo right out (it basically exploded!!!) and hit her legs and the carpet and even a baseboard 10 ft away! I know it's a little TMI but if you could have seen her face it was priceless!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@maof1 hahaha! That's hilarious! My sister is 13, I'd love to see her reaction to something like that. She's never even changed diaper before, she's a total princess.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Bren an ear infection can go away on it's own! Maybe wait until your OB appt. and just have them check you out.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

This poop talk is great for my nausea! Lol!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

My DS has been having explosive diarrhea for a few days. At least he has been potty trained for almost a year now or I would be cleaning some nasty diapers!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

My friend's 3 year old daughter has been potty trained for quite some time, and occasionally wears the pull ups still. Esp if they aren't sure of a bathroom situation while driving or out, etc etc. But if she's feeling "rebellious," she will poop in the tub and run around screaming about it and waving her pull up or underpants. Terrible threes at their finest.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

@bren94, Google onion oil for ear infection. No joke.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. Things have been... difficult. 
I promise to catch up soon. I've been trying to follow, but haven't posted much.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@apeydef I know I know and normally I'm all for just sucking it up but it's so painful and I'm just paranoid about the infection hurting my pregnancy. But then I'm paranoid about antibiotics hurting it too so I'm conflicted. I'll look into natural remedies. 
@dmariev I'll look into that! Thanks!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@bren94 I've had 2 ear infections since my pregnancy began. There are many successful (at least for me) at home remedies. Is it just your ear hurting or has it affected your jaw? If it's just the ear, take a hand towel and soak it in hot water. Lay it on a pillow and then lay your ear on it. That helps me with pressure and getting out any build up. If it's affecting your jaw, a piece of garlic clove on the gum line where the pain is located is one of the most fabulous things I've discovered this year. Those are the simple remedies. I've known women to pour hydrogen peroxide in their ear and then drain it and have no more ear infection. But I personally hate doing that. There are so many ideas, but those are what I've had the most success with. When I'm not pregnant, amoxycillian (sp?) has been my lifelong, antibiotic friend.

Oh and avoid trying to make your ear "pop." That does nothing except a funny little sound.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> My friend's 3 year old daughter has been potty trained for quite some time, and occasionally wears the pull ups still. Esp if they aren't sure of a bathroom situation while driving or out, etc etc. But if she's feeling "rebellious," she will poop in the tub and run around screaming about it and waving her pull up or underpants. Terrible threes at their finest.


HAHAHAHA!!!! That cracks me up! I find it funny how people who don't have kids say, "oh, has so and so gone through their terrible twos yet?" I want to just shake them and say if you only knew... It's not the twos you need to worry about. It's the threes! Haha


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

bren94 said:


> @apeydef I know I know and normally I'm all for just sucking it up but it's so painful and I'm just paranoid about the infection hurting my pregnancy. But then I'm paranoid about antibiotics hurting it too so I'm conflicted. I'll look into natural remedies.
> 
> @dmariev I'll look into that! Thanks!


Onion or garlic oil, I've heard both.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!!! That cracks me up! I find it funny how people who don't have kids say, "oh, has so and so gone through their terrible twos yet?" I want to just shake them and say if you only knew... It's not the twos you need to worry about. It's the threes! Haha


I keep hearing about the threes!!!! Eeek! My son is 2.5 and will be a "threenager" a month after this one is born! I'm in for it!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I totally Agee it's terrible threes! In my case it's crossed over into fours and fives!!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks @badwolf092087 I'll definitely try that. I've taken amoxicillin so many times since childhood I might have built an immunity by now!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

bren94 said:


> Thanks @badwolf092087 I'll definitely try that. I've taken amoxicillin so many times since childhood I might have built an immunity by now!


You would think that, but somehow I haven't to this day. I had terrible ear issues since I was a baby, and to this day I still do.

As for the terrible threes- my friend's daughter is 3 going on 30, declared one of her parent's employees her "boyfriend," insists on approving every outfit that is picked out for her, and many many other interesting things. Love her to death though.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

apeydef said:


> Bad wolf I went back and read it and there was nothing wrong with what you said. You should report the persons PM if they were rude!


Yeah, that. I'm an admin on another board and we have people report PMs to us occasionally so we can take care of the rudeness therein.



apeydef said:


> Ok to the first time mamas..... Be prepared to make cleaning poop a full time job lol! My 5 year old, yes 5, pooped in the tub but was scared to tell me so she tried to clean it up herself. But I found the washcloth. Them I had to clean the whole bathroom bc I didn't know what she touched. My one year old went through a stage where he stuck his hands down his diaper every time he pooped. Not to mention when they are new borns and it explodes out of their diapers every five minutes. Oh and if you are not cloth diapering only use pampers snugglers for the first couple months. No other diaper will hold lol. Ok that was my rant for the night. I just get so sick of cleaning poop. Lol


Okay. I have a poop story. Well, it's really a story mostly about DD's incredible memory, but it involves poop.  Okay. So she's 7 now. There was an event that happened when she was either a late 2 or maaaaaybe a very young 3. My mom had sent us home with an ABC book that had a CD with it, where each letter had its own little song. Cute little book. Anyway. She woke up from a nap one day and had pooped, and had used the poop to coat the CD and also mash it into the cover of the book (which had an inset decoration made of corrugated cardboard). No saving the book, so I tossed it. I did eventually get the CD cleaned up enough so that it would play, but I eventually tossed it, too, because it just made me feel a little weird playing it. I didn't make too huge a deal of it at the time. I don't even think I did any sort of discipline or explanation to her because she was just THAT young. I called Mom about it a couple of days later, but that was it. I didn't go on and on about it or anything. Now, fast-forward to a couple of weeks ago. She and DS1 were trying to watch a DVD which was skipping, so I took it out and found that DS1 had put his fingerprints all over it. I took it into the kitchen to clean it with some glass cleaner, and DD followed me in there. After a minute of watching me, she said, "I remember you cleaned one of my CDs one time when I was little and didn't know any better and got poop all over it." Whoa. Yes, DD, you're right. How did you remember that???


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Their memories are amazing aren't they?


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Going into Texas Roadhouse for dinner tonight (my sister is a server who is also on the management team) and what do we see? A pair of heavy set (truly obese) women walking in with a boy no older than 6 years old and they are bringing him in with a Mcdonalds happy meal! Really?!? They could have gotten him something far healthier here. I know I'm not little by any means but to see them forcing their poor choices on him is not right. 
Ok end rant...


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Eek. My future children will not be eating mcdonalds (or any fast food if I can help it) when they're with me. If they're with friends and those parents choose to feed them crap, I'll let it slide, but never with me. I truly don't judge parents that feed their kids that junk (my parents sure did) but I just don't understand it. Yeah it's quick but there are equally quick healthier choices and yeah your kids want it but if your kids wanted to ride without a seatbelt you'd say no. I guess in moderation it isn't awful but I just don't see the point. It's so gross.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

I will say that I had my fair share of happy meals as a kid and I turned out alright. I was also active all day everyday and always outside. My parents also made sure to prepare healthy meals throughout the week most of the time. My kids will probably taste fast food here and there but honestly.. mcdonalds (and the idea of it especially now that I think nausea is starting to kick in) sounds freaking disgusting.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

I just realized how awful and judgy I sounded :blush sorry! Thinking of McDonalds is making me nauseous and therefore grumpy. #firsttrimesterproblems


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Honestly y'all don't sound judgy... I was just floored because the kid was already overweight for his age and they had a happy meal for him when they could have taken him inside and gotten him food that was healthier (steak bites and a vegetable or apple sauce) and because it's Monday it was "kids night" he could have eaten for $1.99 instead of the almost $4 the happy meal cost them.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

My kids have happy meals every now and then. Usually if we are traveling or out and about and I know they are getting hungry and grumpy. I used to say I would never feed mcdonalds to my kids too. They having it maybe once if month if that. However we mostly eat at home. They eat fruits veggies and healthy meals for the most part and are very active kids with no weight problems.

Ok so what the heck! I'm 15 weeks tomorrow and MS is back. This stinks! Back to popping zofran. I only take it 1-2 times per day. At night or in the morning but it only seems to work for 30 min to an hour.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mcdonalds... I hate that place but living down the street from one temporarily is not helping my cravings. You can smell them making the food from my backyard. I eat their fries and breakfast food occasionally, or at least when I was allowed to take the 15 min walk there. Other than that, fast food is a big no in our house. We go out to eat, but at what are "wholesome" restaurants that use real ingridients. 

I'm sitting in the waiting room for this ortho and he's taking forever! And they know I have to be elsewhere for an appointment I can't get any earlier then 5 weeks from now if I'm lucky. I'm about to hobble out and heal naturally at this point.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@badwold092087 are you having an U/S today? I don't remember...

I feel that...I normally hate McDonalds food and smell, but a couple days ago I caved and had a large fry. I just couldn't resist. Luckily we have a local vegan fast food place that just opened up down the street. :joy I've become dangerously addicted to their coconut ice cream cones.

@maof1 Now, _that_, I don't like. When a child looks unhealthy and I can see the parents encouraging unhealthy behavior.

@apeydef I'm sorry about the MS. Mine hasn't started up yet. Just bouts of nausea.

Afm, I read online that folate is better than folic acid. So I started researching and found a natural prenatal that contains folate instead of folic acid, but of course it was like $40 and I'd have to wait for it to ship. So I went to Whole Foods yesterday and found the same vitamin (I think it's called new start or new chapter?) and a 60 day supply costs over $60! Hell no. But none of the other prenatals contained folate so I ended up buying a much less expensive Whole Foods brand prenatal and some Omega-3 pills. Do you think this is a good vitamin routine for the first trimester? I want to take advantage of the fact that I know I'm pregnant much sooner than most women do and make sure I'm having decent supplementation. Is folic acid ok instead of folate? Does anyone take folate?

EDIT: I also bought some folate rich foods and decided to up my intake of those in place of taking a folate supplement.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Dreamt about a little baby boy with a head full of dark blonde hair last night. I would like to think it's a sign.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

bren94 said:


> @badwold092087 are you having an U/S today? I don't remember...
> 
> I feel that...I normally hate McDonalds food and smell, but a couple days ago I caved and had a large fry. I just couldn't resist. Luckily we have a local vegan fast food place that just opened up down the street. :joy I've become dangerously addicted to their coconut ice cream cones.
> 
> ...


Rainbow light prenatals are the best and they are food sourced and also contain probiotics. I get then at target. For about $11.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@apeydef I saw those, wish I would have bought them instead now. But they were a little more expensive at whole foods. Hopefully the ones I just bought will be ok for the time being.

@alivewithyou That is so sweet. I'm so emotional right now and reading that made me really happy. I've had a couple of dreams about a baby girl with curly brown hair but something tells me that's just wishful thinking  DH and I both feel really strongly that bun is a girl.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Alive your dream sounds so sweet!!

Guess where we went? We had a play date but due to the rain she asked if we wanted to meet at mcdonalds which has a play structure. Just thought it was funny considering our conversation.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

So ortho is useless until I give birth. There is a minor crack that is just resting along a bone, but he would need to give me a catscan to find out where exactly. So until I give birth, I have weekly physical therapy.

And we had our anatomy scan ultrasound today. Ten perfect fingers and ten perfect toes. Measuring over 5 1/2 inches, 7 ounces for weight, good amniotic fluid, and everything else. Madison is definitely her fsther's daughter. And she waved! And our OB recommended us to a different ortho and we go from there, again. 
@alivewithyou that dream is so cute!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

I go to McDonalds often for plain ice tea and my reoccurring pregnancy craving (all three pregs that is) which is egg mcmuffins! Everything else is pretty much Blah! to me there! But I will say I "never say never" about many things since becoming a mother! Maof1 I get the point you are making tho, the ladies could have made a better choice for their child! Sometimes I wonder tho, especially working with special needs children and those with ASD, maybe that is all the kid will eat? That's where not knowing the whole story comes in. But who knows, maybe they were a bunch of unhealthy ppl?!

Rainbow Light prenatal are great! I'm about out if my TJs ones (which are apparently crap) so I'll get me a bottle of those!

Bren I dont know much about folic acid vs folate. I have heard folic acid importance has been a bit blow out of proportion but I also don't know much about that either! I'm still taking prenatals!

Beatiful dream Alive! Wish that were types of dreams I've having but no everything is terrifying, last night it was zombies, no joke!

Badwolf baby Madison sounds well! Sorry about your foot. Hopefully the PT will help!

Sorry if I missed anyone. With this mothering update it is really hard for me to respond to posts. I don't get the new format!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea I'm not currently taking the rainbow light ones. Which is funny because I did for about the first year I was breastfeeding my son ( last year) and now I'm pregnant and not taking them. I was taking some free ones the obgyn have me which were not quality at all lol but they were free. I had also bought some cheap ones at the grocery store when I first found out I was pregnant that were just your basic (probably synthetic) vitamins. The target I get the rainbow light ones at is not convenient for me. Do now I'm taking the gummy ones bc my MS is back and they are like the only ones that don't contain iron and iron makes me even more sick! So hopefully I'll get my butt in gear and get some of the good ones lol.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I still don't know how to tag people in my phone since he update!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Ear infection still going strong (and painful) I've tried a lot of home remedies and found a whole bunch of pregnant women online claiming they get raging ear infections every time they're pregnant and for many of them they apparently last their entire pregnancies. Yikes. I truly hope that isn't the case with me. I haven't tried the garlic oil yet so that's my next and last resort. I am truly exhausted beyond belief. I feel like I could go into hibernation for the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Folic acid is just the synthetic version of folate. As genetics research gets more advanced, science is finding out that people who have a particular genetic mutation (I think it's MTHFR or something) can't properly assimilate folic acid, so they either have to eat plenty of folate-rich foods, or take a supplement that has methlyated folic acid (I think. I have never been tested myself so I'm just going off of what others who have, have said). 

As for vitamins, when I had a meet-and-greet pre-pregnancy with my potential new midwife back in January, she asked me about my prenatal vitamins, and I said that I was taking Rainbow Light, which I thought was more than fine, but she said, "Oh. Those are... okay." She recommended Shaklee Vita Lea w/ iron to me (which aren't "prenatal" vitamins, but I've been taking them as such). I started taking them that same week and this is the first pregnancy where I've had NO morning sickness at all. The only lifestyle change I've made was the vitamins. Also, when my iron's been tested, it's always been higher than it's ever been. The vitamins only have 400 mcg of folic acid in them, though, and prenatals typically have 800 or more, so I've also been getting my cup of spinach in my daily smoothie to make up the rest.


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sorry I have been quiet. I am still bleeding off and on, but the nausea, while of course difficult, helps me feel like things are still progressing! I'm definitely thinking of all of you!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Harmony: good info! My ND really wants me to take a vitamin from natural sources as opposed to synthetic. I'll be getting on that when I go to the store tomorrow. 

Hi jenjy! Hang in there! I personally think early pregnancy is the worst part! Seriously, getting big, peeing all the time, heartburn and on and on is waaaay better to me than that nausea. 

Edit: jenjy read your post closer! Nausea is a good sign for sure! I hated it but it was definitely reassuring! What are your thoughts on the bleeding?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

edub, Shaklee is a direct sales company so it's not likely you'll find the vitamins in a B&M store, but I've seen them for sale on Amazon if you don't want to wait to try to find a distributor. Or I could give you my midwife's site, and you could either buy them there, or you could sign up to buy Shaklee products at a discount, for a one-time fee of about $20.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I have heard shaklee are the best but knowing that not everyone can buy them, that's why I suggested rainbow light!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jenjy I know you don't have a clot and they figured out what was causing the bleeding. I'd scroll back but I'm on my phone. What was their solution to the thing causing the bleeding? And they said it wouldn't affect the growing muffin, right?

I have these gummy prenatals that I take, vitalite or something like that, because they coat the folic acid and iron taste. I can still taste those things, but the lemonade flavor helps. Also, I could be completely off about the name. If I'm not looking at it, the name is over my head. 
@bren94 do you have an ob yet? Mine is very comfortable with prescribing the antibiotic for the ear infection, but obviously hesitant at first. The OB pretty much replaces what your doctor would do since they're looking out for the baby as well. Usually. I don't know midwives opinions on these things, mostly because I've never had one and there isn't one close enough to us. Is the ear infection spreading anywhere in the face and causing swelling?

AFM I'm still in shock that the ultrasound specialist thought we were almost 19 weeks. Our girl is getting big quickly. It annoyed my sister that we are having a girl. She doesn't want us to use the middle name because it's her right, not mine yada yada. We aren't really talking because of it. Whatever. Daddy to be is actually excited about his daughter, and teared up when she was "waving" on the ultrasound. He took me up to our local park called the falls so I could be out of the house and have a break. I was happy, but did not enjoy the being picked up part. It was a nice break.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@jenjy I'm glad things seem to be progressing, sorry about the nausea though! Even though it is reassuring 

@badwolf092087 I find family jealousy so weird. I have 6 sisters (3 of them are step) and they always have an opinion about what's going on in each other's lives. My oldest step sister is a few years older than I am and she is a little upset to say the least that I'm having the first grandchild. It's all so silly really. Why can't everyone just be happy for each other? So cute that DH was so touched to see baby Madison. I don't have an OB or midwife yet. I have a midwife in mind but am trying to work with my insurance. I wouldn't mind having an OB, I just don't want to have to go on base to get all of my prenatal care. I think the ear infection is going away, I have a couple of sores in my mouth that I'm pretty sure were caused by the infection. When I get sick, the illness tends to manifest in the form of mouth sores. I have no idea why.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

One thing I do when I HAVE to take antibiotics is that I also take probiotics at the same time. Otherwise my gut hates me!

Badwolf: I think since the middle name is special to both of you AND is a family name AND is being used as a middle name, you both should use it! Why not!? She not pregnant yet, right? It's really a silly thing to be upset about.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

Yeah I agree with @edubluv, why not both of you use it?

BTW, @alivewithyou your new avatar is too precious!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Bad wolf: I don't see why she can't use it as a middle name too. Family can be so petty. So cute to see the baby wave!!! The vitamin is probably vitafusion?? That's what mine are.

Bren hope you get well soon. I'm happy for you. With my second child nobody was happy bc my husband and I had just got married and only invited patents, grandparents and siblings. It was just a quick ceremony at our church and then we all went to dinner. So my aunts and some people were mad and didn't care when I became pregnant a month later. Everyone seems to be over it now ( two years later) and they were excited about baby #3 .

When I was pregnant with my first pregnancy (which I miscarried) my cousin became pregnant as well and also miscarried. We both became pregnant two years later (my first child) and my cousin was mad I was pregnant. She said it was weird. I don't know why she thought it was weird lol. It couldn't be because I wasn't married yet bc she wasn't either lol. People are just weird. Jealously is normal but it's what we do with it. I get jealous but I try to keep it to myself and eventually get over it.

Jenjy I hope the bleeding stops soon. I don't like it!!!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

edubluv said:


> Nausea is a good sign for sure! I hated it but it was definitely reassuring! What are your thoughts on the bleeding?


Thanks, edubluv. I don't know, it's disconcerting and it makes me not confident. But it is what it is. The nausea is my lifeline right now.



badwolf092087 said:


> @jenjy I know you don't have a clot and they figured out what was causing the bleeding. I'd scroll back but I'm on my phone. What was their solution to the thing causing the bleeding? And they said it wouldn't affect the growing muffin, right?


No solution really -- and not even sure if the SCH is the cause, but it's surely a possibility and it's keeping me going! It can cause the placenta to detach, so that's the effect to baby. As long as it's getting smaller, then that would be fantastic. I will have another U/S next week to monitor. How neat about how well Madison is growing! You have a tall husband? Is that why she is looking like she's ahead? And I agree with everyone else that you both can use the middle name!

Thanks, @bren94! Hope your ear is getting better soon!! Your new avatar is adorable!

Thanks, @apeydef! Hope everything is going well with you!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

bren94 said:


> @badwold092087 I find family jealousy so weird. I have 6 sisters (3 of them are step) and they always have an opinion about what's going on in each other's lives. My oldest step sister is a few years older than I am and she is a little upset to say the least that I'm having the first grandchild. It's all so silly really. Why can't everyone just be happy for each other? So cute that DH was so touched to see baby Madison. I don't have an OB or midwife yet. I have a midwife in mind but am trying to work with my insurance. I wouldn't mind having an OB, I just don't want to have to go on base to get all of my prenatal care. I think the ear infection is going away, I have a couple of sores in my mouth that I'm pretty sure were caused by the infection. When I get sick, the illness tends to manifest in the form of mouth sores. I have no idea why.


Yeah base care is annoying. All of my step family is air force, so I got to hear about the horror stories and the annoyance of it all. Where the mouth sores are, trying gurgling salt water. It's "suppose" to reduce them and work at killing infection. That's what I do when I get sore throats and there's sores back there. Either it actually works or I'm mentally tricking myself. I hope your insurance cooperates about the midwife! I wanted to attempt seeing one until I realized it was at least a 45 min drive without traffic each way, and then I found out my hospital doesn't allow them.



edubluv said:


> Badwolf: I think since the middle name is special to both of you AND is a family name AND is being used as a middle name, you both should use it! Why not!? She not pregnant yet, right? It's really a silly thing to be upset about.


My sister is being whiny and said because she grew up with our grandmother on dad's side, she is the only one "entitled" to use our grandmother's stage (last) name. She's being selfish, and my father is thrilled. Besides, she used that grandmother's first name for her daughter. I never threw a fuss. And to think, she's the older one.



apeydef said:


> Bad wolf: I don't see why she can't use it as a middle name too. Family can be so petty. So cute to see the baby wave!!! The vitamin is probably vitafusion?? That's what mine are.


Yes, Vitafusion! I just took mine and had to look at the bottle. I use that brand for all of my vitamins these days. And my family is extremely petty and selfish. I wish we could all just get along.



jenjy said:


> No solution really -- and not even sure if the SCH is the cause, but it's surely a possibility and it's keeping me going! It can cause the placenta to detach, so that's the effect to baby. As long as it's getting smaller, then that would be fantastic. I will have another U/S next week to monitor. How neat about how well Madison is growing! You have a tall husband? Is that why she is looking like she's ahead? And I agree with everyone else that you both can use the middle name!


Who knows, there might be a cyst or two in there? As long as the baby is fine, that's what matters. Or, you're shedding left over uterine lining? I had that problem in my first pregnancy, to the point where we didn't even realize we were pregnant till I went in for a physical! My husband is about 6'1" and I'm 5'3" (shortest in my family, so EVERYONE joked I was switched at birth). For our stage of pregnancy, statistically Madison should be just reaching 5 inches. And as for the middle name, like I told everyone else, she's selfish. And she doesn't get sharing or respect or anything. She's still angry I can't come to her wedding that's a month before the baby is born, and constantly goes on tangents about it. I'd block her from everything, but that just causes more problems.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the anatomy photo of Madison waving. Best photo of the bunch from yesterday since she is an active one!


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@badwolf092087 How precious!!

Thanks, @jenjy !


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

So cute bad wolf!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

My next appt is in two weeks I'll be 17 weeks and they will probably give me the paperwork for my ultrasound then. I think they have me do it at 19 weeks?! So that's only 1 month away!!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I had an appointment today at 15 weeks. I'm measuring right on target (15 cm fundal height) and fetal heart rate was 156. So everything is good. It's just too early to be feeling movement yet (even though I did 2 weeks ago).

My ultrasound is booked for July 30, so I have to wait another 5 weeks.

I still don't know who is going to deliver this baby. I tried to get a referral today, but my doctor talked me into waiting/researching my options a little longer.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

jenjy said:


> Thank you so much! And no, the tech didn't tell me and also apparently didn't even report it, because I specifically asked the doctor for the number and she said it wasn't included. Why would they not do that...


When I went for my ultrasound at 10 weeks, they didn't tell me the heart rate either. Just that there was a heartbeat.



bren94 said:


> Afm, I read online that folate is better than folic acid. So I started researching and found a natural prenatal that contains folate instead of folic acid, but of course it was like $40 and I'd have to wait for it to ship. So I went to Whole Foods yesterday and found the same vitamin (I think it's called new start or new chapter?) and a 60 day supply costs over $60! Hell no. But none of the other prenatals contained folate so I ended up buying a much less expensive Whole Foods brand prenatal and some Omega-3 pills. Do you think this is a good vitamin routine for the first trimester? I want to take advantage of the fact that I know I'm pregnant much sooner than most women do and make sure I'm having decent supplementation. Is folic acid ok instead of folate? Does anyone take folate?
> 
> EDIT: I also bought some folate rich foods and decided to up my intake of those in place of taking a folate supplement.


Harmony explained the folate information well. Some people can handle folic acid instead and some can't. I took folic acid when I was pregnant with my son, but I switch to methylated folate after having another miscarriage. I use a Thorne prenatal vitamins, which I get from a naturopathic doctor, along with probiotics and vitamin D. I also take omega-3 oil.



alivewithyou said:


> Dreamt about a little baby boy with a head full of dark blonde hair last night. I would like to think it's a sign.


How wonderful! 



badwolf092087 said:


> So ortho is useless until I give birth. There is a minor crack that is just resting along a bone, but he would need to give me a catscan to find out where exactly. So until I give birth, I have weekly physical therapy.
> 
> And we had our anatomy scan ultrasound today. Ten perfect fingers and ten perfect toes. Measuring over 5 1/2 inches, 7 ounces for weight, good amniotic fluid, and everything else. Madison is definitely her fsther's daughter. And she waved! And our OB recommended us to a different ortho and we go from there, again.
> @alivewithyou that dream is so cute!


Are cat scans not allowed during pregnancy? I had several x-rays when I was pregnant with my son, and they just covered my belly with a lead apron. I hope you are able to make some progress with your ankle before you give birth.

Yay for a good ultrasound! Sorry your sister is giving you a hard time about the name. We used DH's grandfather's name as a middle name for DS. We talked about using it as a first name, but he thought it would be more appropriate for his brother to use it because he is older. After we announced the name, SIL said that she and DH's brother planned to use it if they had a son. I said, "You still can, as a first or middle name. We don't mind." She never brought it up again.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> Are cat scans not allowed during pregnancy? I had several x-rays when I was pregnant with my son, and they just covered my belly with a lead apron. I hope you are able to make some progress with your ankle before you give birth.
> 
> Yay for a good ultrasound! Sorry your sister is giving you a hard time about the name. We used DH's grandfather's name as a middle name for DS. We talked about using it as a first name, but he thought it would be more appropriate for his brother to use it because he is older. After we announced the name, SIL said that she and DH's brother planned to use it if they had a son. I said, "You still can, as a first or middle name. We don't mind." She never brought it up again.


Cat scans are a big no no. They are pretty much full body scans, and you can't wear the lead jacket or apron during those. I already had 4 x-rays on the ankle and leg, but because it's a clean crack, they can't find it that way. I am getting a second opinion, though.

And I tried that with my sister. That wasn't a good enough solution for her, and I just don't give a damn. I tried, but she's just too much negative energy at this moment. She's been the least supportive and I'm done.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

@badwolf092087 I feel ya, girl. Stay away from that negative energy.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> My sister is being whiny and said because she grew up with our grandmother on dad's side, she is the only one "entitled" to use our grandmother's stage (last) name. She's being selfish, and my father is thrilled. Besides, she used that grandmother's first name for her daughter. I never threw a fuss. And to think, she's the older one.


She sounds impossible!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I had an appointment today at 15 weeks. I'm measuring right on target (15 cm fundal height) and fetal heart rate was 156. So everything is good. It's just too early to be feeling movement yet (even though I did 2 weeks ago).
> 
> My ultrasound is booked for July 30, so I have to wait another 5 weeks.
> 
> I still don't know who is going to deliver this baby. I tried to get a referral today, but my doctor talked me into waiting/researching my options a little longer.


Sounds like baby is well! Hope you find care that your happy with soon!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Here's the anatomy photo of Madison waving. Best photo of the bunch from yesterday since she is an active one!


Hi there Cutie!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> My next appt is in two weeks I'll be 17 weeks and they will probably give me the paperwork for my ultrasound then. I think they have me do it at 19 weeks?! So that's only 1 month away!!


So soon! How exciting! Do you find out gender?


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Quick check in. Had my 12 week check up today and all is well. Midwife couldn't hear the heartbeat on the Doppler but then checked with sono and there it was, all happy and lively. My uterus is tilted back a little she said so th Doppler couldn't pick up the heartbeat. 

Now back to nursing that nasty cold I got over the weekend.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@apeydef if they have the equipment, they might do an ultrasound then and there! Never hurts to ask!
@LouisaG yay for heartbeat! Hope your cold goes away soon!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

edubluv said:


> So soon! How exciting! Do you find out gender?


Yes at 19 weeks, so in one month


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @apeydef if they have the equipment, they might do an ultrasound then and there! Never hurts to ask!
> @LouisaG yay for heartbeat! Hope your cold goes away soon!


They do but for the anatomy scan they make you wait until 19 weeks and you do it at the hospital. Kind if a pain in the butt!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

nsmomtobe said:


> I had an appointment today at 15 weeks. I'm measuring right on target (15 cm fundal height) and fetal heart rate was 156. So everything is good. It's just too early to be feeling movement yet (even though I did 2 weeks ago).
> 
> My ultrasound is booked for July 30, so I have to wait another 5 weeks.
> 
> I still don't know who is going to deliver this baby. I tried to get a referral today, but my doctor talked me into waiting/researching my options a little longer.


I'm 15 weeks today too! I keep forgetting we are the same due date! I also felt movement at 13 weeks and haven't really since. I told my dr. at my last appt, which was at 13 weeks, that I felt flutters and she said it's too early and blew it off. Now I sometimes think I do but I am not sure!

How often do all of you have appts with your OB? I know badwolf you have them more bc of your history, but everyone else is it just monthly for now? I go monthly and then at 7 months I go bi-weekly and then the last month I go every week. I think this is pretty standard, as my first IB with my First two pregnancies did it this way too.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, it's every 4 weeks (although it has stretched to 5 on 2 occasions based on my 2 ultrasound appointments, so my next one is after my 20 week u/s). I was wondering when they would become more frequent. He says he doesn't usually refer people to a delivery doctor until 30 weeks, which I think is way too late, but he said, "Why? You still get 7 appointments with that person. It should be enough time to build up a relationship." I'm planning to ask for a referral at 20 weeks, but we'll see. I'm trying to get a recommendation for a naturally minded doctor who does deliveries. Probably a family doctor instead of an OB.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I'm 15 weeks today too! I keep forgetting we are the same due date! I also felt movement at 13 weeks and haven't really since. I told my dr. at my last appt, which was at 13 weeks, that I felt flutters and she said it's too early and blew it off. Now I sometimes think I do but I am not sure!
> 
> How often do all of you have appts with your OB? I know badwolf you have them more bc of your history, but everyone else is it just monthly for now? I go monthly and then at 7 months I go bi-weekly and then the last month I go every week. I think this is pretty standard, as my first IB with my First two pregnancies did it this way too.


We started with the every 3 weeks, then reduced it down to every 2 weeks. Though right now, we are giving me a month of "easy" and I'm not going back until July 23rd since I have to run around to all these different people for my foot. But if I feel the need to, my OB will book an appointment for me same day if necessary. I know my insurance dictates the minimum regular visits for non high risk pregnancies. I believe it's once a month during the first trimester, then it gets reduced to every 3 weeks until week 30, where they determine if it should be every week or every two weeks. Something oddball. They sent me a packet saying if the doctor isn't giving me these minimal appointments to give them a ring.



apeydef said:


> They do but for the anatomy scan they make you wait until 19 weeks and you do it at the hospital. Kind if a pain in the butt!


Opps, I completely missed this in your post! Normally my anatomy scans would also be at the hospital, but my practice has a specialty doctor who is at their practice every 5 weeks instead of waiting around for the jerks at the hospital. My doctor dislikes them just as much as we do, so that makes me happy! 19 weeks will be here before you know it.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

AFM today, I'm experiencing that lovely thing called... insomnia!! Between the humidity (even with the AC on high), Madison kicking at my bladder, the dogs not being able to decide if they wanted to be in the bed or in their crate, and hubby doing overnights for a few nights, I didn't sleep! So I started re-reading the Harry Potter series and read the entirety of book one. I'm a kid at heart and I'll never let that go.

As for baby kicks and flutters, if a doctor brushes off that you felt them at 13 weeks, I'd try to find a new doctor. Some just refuse to acknowledge that every woman and pregnancy is different, and some babies become active so much sooner. Sometimes the flutters are gas, but you can differentiate that very quickly.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@nsmomtobe
There is one Dr. In my office that has a holistic clinic outside of the practice I go to. So I imagine she is naturally minded but I don't go to her. Plus I don't know if in my office she may have to follow certain procedures of the practice if that makes sense. I do see her during pregnancy 1 or two times as towards the end they make you circulate through all the Drs as you don't know which one could deliver.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@badwolf092087 it's really not that big of a deal to find a new dr. She's had three kids and is younger so maybe she was just surprised. I just didn't like how she disregarded me saying I could feel movement.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

My midwife thinks I'm a good candidate for a VBAC. Y'all, I am TERRIFIED of a vaginal delivery but I know they are better and the healing is quicker. Sigh. I'm still scared though.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Cat scans are a big no no. They are pretty much full body scans, and you can't wear the lead jacket or apron during those. I already had 4 x-rays on the ankle and leg, but because it's a clean crack, they can't find it that way. I am getting a second opinion, though.
> .


CT/CAT Scans are actually able to be done while pregnant. While not recommend edit can be done. I am a registered X-ray Tech. To do a CT scan while pregnant a lead apron would be placed under the patient as well as on top of the patient. Then the two would be wrapped together and taped over the patient to completely cover the front and back to block the radiation from the baby. The same is generally done with X-ray. 
This comes from experience. We had to do a CT of a pregnant woman's chest of all places. We did exactly as I said above and the radiation did not make it through the lead apron. You can actually see where it stops the radiation.

Good luck on the crack. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

maof1 said:


> CT/CAT Scans are actually able to be done while pregnant. While not recommend edit can be done. I am a registered X-ray Tech. To do a CT scan while pregnant a lead apron would be placed under the patient as well as on top of the patient. Then the two would be wrapped together and taped over the patient to completely cover the front and back to block the radiation from the baby. The same is generally done with X-ray.
> This comes from experience. We had to do a CT of a pregnant woman's chest of all places. We did exactly as I said above and the radiation did not make it through the lead apron. You can actually see where it stops the radiation.
> 
> Good luck on the crack. Hope it heals quickly.


The thing is (and I'm sure this is common practice) that the doctor has to put the order in the CT scan. And in this case, without asking us how we feel, immediately refused to until I give birth. Word for word, he told us that "While your pregnancy is fortunate, it is unfortunate timing and we can't do a thing for you until after your labor." It's annoying and frustrating, but that's why we are attempting to get a second opinion. The only other ortho available in our area who will take our insurance and is separate from the hospital is booked for a bit, so it's a waiting game.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

NaturallyMo said:


> My midwife thinks I'm a good candidate for a VBAC. Y'all, I am TERRIFIED of a vaginal delivery but I know they are better and the healing is quicker. Sigh. I'm still scared though.


Anything we can do to help assuage your fears? :hugs:


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> The thing is (and I'm sure this is common practice) that the doctor has to put the order in the CT scan. And in this case, without asking us how we feel, immediately refused to until I give birth. Word for word, he told us that "While your pregnancy is fortunate, it is unfortunate timing and we can't do a thing for you until after your labor." It's annoying and frustrating, but that's why we are attempting to get a second opinion. The only other ortho available in our area who will take our insurance and is separate from the hospital is booked for a bit, so it's a waiting game.


Hopefully you will be able to be seen about it soon. If not the best thing I could recommend is to stay off it as much as possible. Praying for ya.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> My midwife thinks I'm a good candidate for a VBAC. Y'all, I am TERRIFIED of a vaginal delivery but I know they are better and the healing is quicker. Sigh. I'm still scared though.


Here's the ultimate question. Do you want a vaginal birth? Or would you be more comfortable with a c-section again? Ultimately it's about what you feel most comfortable doing.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that is important badwolf!! Did my PM go through to you?


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Yes that is important badwolf!! Did my PM go through to you?


No it didn't. :/

But I did see your defense on the Tylenol post. Thank you.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Sooooo, any guesses? lol


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> No it didn't. :/
> 
> But I did see your defense on the Tylenol post. Thank you.


Haha that was what my PM was but I don't think it went through. They were aggravating me. Maybe it's the hormones! I felt need to defend you lol


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

dmariev said:


> Sooooo, any guesses? lol


Boy!!!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Yep that's a very obvious boy if I've ever seen one.  Congratulations!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

So I got really confused when I tried to move my ticker a couple of days ago, from 17 to 18 weeks. In my head, I knew I needed to just delete an asterisk after the heart, then add one before the heart, then I'd end up with 18. But then I kept seeing a 17 there, and if I moved the heart like I needed to, then it would be two spaces away from the 17, making me 19 weeks. I was so confused for the longest time, trying to figure it out, until I realized that in the previous week, when I'd moved from 16 (a number) to 17 (an asterisk), I retyped "17" in the number slot instead of "16." Oops. Pregnancy brain and manually-updated tickers don't mix! lol


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

18 week belly bump

Edit: Yes, the picture is upside down. That's what I get for trying to upload from my phone.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats on your baby boy @dmariev! 

Cute baby bump @badwolf092087

First ultrasound today.. and super nervous. Not expecting to see much but would like to make sure we definitely know it's in my uterus.. that's all I want. Last night was a miserable night for me.. had the worst headache which made me nauseous and then I couldn't sleep all night. Still feeling pretty crappy today. I'd like to think that being miserable is encouraging so I am hopeful for today's results.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Congrats on your baby boy @dmariev!
> 
> Cute baby bump @badwolf092087
> 
> First ultrasound today.. and super nervous. Not expecting to see much but would like to make sure we definitely know it's in my uterus.. that's all I want. Last night was a miserable night for me.. had the worst headache which made me nauseous and then I couldn't sleep all night. Still feeling pretty crappy today. I'd like to think that being miserable is encouraging so I am hopeful for today's results.


Good luck lady! Feeling like crap is fortunately a good thing!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Back from the doctor. Everything is measuring exactly at 5 weeks 3 days.  Oh and in the right place. They thought they saw twins at first but after triple checking, just one baby and I am happy with that as long as this baby stays healthy and sticks around for me.  We go back next week to see the heart beat.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Back from the doctor. Everything is measuring exactly at 5 weeks 3 days.  Oh and in the right place. They thought they saw twins at first but after triple checking, just one baby and I am happy with that as long as this baby stays healthy and sticks around for me.  We go back next week to see the heart beat.


Yay! Congrats!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

First and foremost, congrats on a good dr app.

AFM, feeling a little (a lot really) inadequate lately. I won't be around much due to this because I don't want to bring anyone down. Tomorrow is 15 weeks for me and I have my next appt scheduled for Thursday which will put me 3 days shy of 16 weeks. I will still be praying for all you lovely ladies. I just don't feel up to being on here for a while. I'm even taking a hiatus from the internet in general. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Alive, so happy it went well!

Maof1 I hope you feel
Better soon!


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Ugh so just had sex and had spotting afterwards.. This is normal right? Very light but definitely made my heart stop. We just had an ultrasound today they would have seen an impending miscarriage right?


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

So it already stopped so I think I am good. Going to be awhile before I try that again lol.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I had this and it was just a little cut. Get a mirror and look around down there. Lol


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I had some Braxton hicks today. I think I was dehydrated. Unfortunately I my toddler would not allow me to rest but they went away after some water. They can be scary when you get them so early. I'm almost 16 weeks and no movement yet. Can't remember when I felt movement with baby #2 and it was only 2 summers ago but I think it was around 16 weeks.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@maof1 feel better soon. 
@alivewithyou exciting about the ultrasound! And as for the spotting, tell theories. The cut theory or did it feel like he was "stretching" you? Sometimes the body kind of fights sex off in early pregnancy and reacts like that. It happened to me, scared me, and I just waited a bit. Oh one more theory. Was your ultrasound a vaginal one? That plus the sex could have just irritated you. 
@apeydef that is so scary! Stay hydrated lady!

AFM I'm just struggling with my foot. I stood for an hour total and went back to super swollen again. And last night before bed, we noticed my ankle and a bone in my foot are completely different looking then prior to the injury. Monday I get to find out when this other ortho can see me, and I'm going to be overly persistent about needing whatever is wrong fixed. There's only so long people are going to be able to help. Besides the foot thing, I had my first real "hard" kick. I've had the tiny kicks, and last night I got this hardcore kick. Her legs are definitely a reflection of hubby and my mother's legs.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@apeydef: That would be freaky. I am worried i will have the same issues because I am terrible at drinking water.
@badwolf092087: Sorry about your foot... that has to be so difficult while being pregnant. I am hoping they can figure out a solution for you soon.

AFM: spotting completely stopped after about an hour last night and still hasn't come back so my panic attack has subsided lol. It felt really tender when we were having sex (we haven't since we found out I was pregnant) and I did have a transvaginal ultrasound as well so I think the combination of that was probably just too much. I'll probably wait until I can talk to a doctor before I try that again but I don't think it was anything serious.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> I had some Braxton hicks today. I think I was dehydrated. Unfortunately I my toddler would not allow me to rest but they went away after some water. They can be scary when you get them so early. I'm almost 16 weeks and no movement yet. Can't remember when I felt movement with baby #2 and it was only 2 summers ago but I think it was around 16 weeks.


apeyef: I bet you will feel something in the next few weeks. I began to feel movement around 17 weeks with both babes.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @maof1 feel better soon.
> @alivewithyou exciting about the ultrasound! And as for the spotting, tell theories. The cut theory or did it feel like he was "stretching" you? Sometimes the body kind of fights sex off in early pregnancy and reacts like that. It happened to me, scared me, and I just waited a bit. Oh one more theory. Was your ultrasound a vaginal one? That plus the sex could have just irritated you.
> @apeydef that is so scary! Stay hydrated lady!
> 
> AFM I'm just struggling with my foot. I stood for an hour total and went back to super swollen again. And last night before bed, we noticed my ankle and a bone in my foot are completely different looking then prior to the injury. Monday I get to find out when this other ortho can see me, and I'm going to be overly persistent about needing whatever is wrong fixed. There's only so long people are going to be able to help. Besides the foot thing, I had my first real "hard" kick. I've had the tiny kicks, and last night I got this hardcore kick. Her legs are definitely a reflection of hubby and my mother's legs.


kicks are fun! especially as they keep getting stronger!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> @apeydef: That would be freaky. I am worried i will have the same issues because I am terrible at drinking water.
> @badwolf092087: Sorry about your foot... that has to be so difficult while being pregnant. I am hoping they can figure out a solution for you soon.
> 
> AFM: spotting completely stopped after about an hour last night and still hasn't come back so my panic attack has subsided lol. It felt really tender when we were having sex (we haven't since we found out I was pregnant) and I did have a transvaginal ultrasound as well so I think the combination of that was probably just too much. I'll probably wait until I can talk to a doctor before I try that again but I don't think it was anything serious.


Sorry about the bleeding. Glad it stopped!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> @apeydef: That would be freaky. I am worried i will have the same issues because I am terrible at drinking water.
> @badwolf092087: Sorry about your foot... that has to be so difficult while being pregnant. I am hoping they can figure out a solution for you soon.
> 
> AFM: spotting completely stopped after about an hour last night and still hasn't come back so my panic attack has subsided lol. It felt really tender when we were having sex (we haven't since we found out I was pregnant) and I did have a transvaginal ultrasound as well so I think the combination of that was probably just too much. I'll probably wait until I can talk to a doctor before I try that again but I don't think it was anything serious.


Something that can help is using some sort of lube. It will ease your body a bit and make it easier for your hubby. And I would personally recommend avoiding sex on days when you have a transvaginal ultrasound. Your body is just adjusting to the size of that thing, and the tenderness is a reflection of it, at least from my personal experience a few months ago.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> Something that can help is using some sort of lube. It will ease your body a bit and make it easier for your hubby. And I would personally recommend avoiding sex on days when you have a transvaginal ultrasound. Your body is just adjusting to the size of that thing, and the tenderness is a reflection of it, at least from my personal experience a few months ago.


Yeah we did use lube cause I could tell it was more sensitive. Thanks for sharing your experience, makes me feel a bit better. I will definitely be more careful. Just glad that's all it was and nothing serious with baby.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Lydia got to feel the little guy kicking last night.  He was having a party and she was laying on the bed next to me, so I had her put her palm-up hand on the bed and then I laid tummy-down on top of it, and she got to feel several big and little kicks.  DH hasn't even gotten to feel it yet. He would try, but then he wouldn't be patient and his mind would wander to something else to do that's more fun for him... and me. lol

Someone in another group mentioned the Tummy Team for core rehabilitation to fix a diastasis recti, which I've had pretty much since my second pregnancy (it's not *too* bad in between pregnancies but doesn't take long at all for it to get back when I get pregnant). DH said I could get the prenatal program so I started that today. There's sooooo much information in the videos. I hope I can remember it all as I go through the program. I'll let you guys know how I look/feel at the end.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I am going to try to do personals now. Please forgive me if I miss any of you, (I probably will), I will keep trying to catch up.

maof1- I'm glad your son's surgery went well!

bren94- welcome!!

naturallymo- the thought of a vbac scares me too, but the healing process of another CS scares me more! Then again, I worry about rupture with a vbac. It really comes down to what you end up feeling better with! You still have time to decide!!

sarah- I'm so so sorry you've been dealing with the ankle issue!! Bed rest feels like house-arrest! I really hope the new ortho can be more helpful!

alivewithyou- I had red to brown spotting every time I had a vaginal ultrasound or dtd for the first 12-14 weeks! It's so nerve wracking!! I'm glad yours stopped! Hopefully it will stay away now!


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Harmony- yay for feeling and sharing kicks!!

Sarah- your belly looks awesome, even upside down!! 


maof1- take all the time you need, but know that we are here if you need to talk!!

apeydef- sorry about the Braxton hicks! They suck! Just remember to try and relax!

LouisaG- I'm glad your appointment went well! How are you feeling?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

dmariev said:


> Harmony- yay for feeling and sharing kicks!!
> 
> Sarah- your belly looks awesome, even upside down!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! As far as rupture goes my OB told me the chances are less than 1% if that helps any!!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@dmariev I keep forgetting how close we are in due dates! Maybe our son and daughter might end up sharing a due date? Haha. As far as the bed rest goes, YES, it's house arrest. Sure, I get to go out on little "outings" where I'm still stuck on the crutches or in the electric wheelchair thing stores have. But it's torture! How have you been mama?


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks @dmariev. I'm hoping my nerves will calm over the months and I can make a final decision. I think at this point I'm just going to let my body do its thing. I'm still terrified though.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah, you and I are even closer in due dates.  

Mo, if you have some specific fears, it might help to talk about them with us. You can even specify if you're just venting or if you want sympathy or if you want to know if any of us have had similar fears and have overcome them.  I want you to be able to rock a VBAC without apprehension, if that's what you end up wanting.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@Kita4 where have you been? I was thinking about you today!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Andrea, I'm so ditzy I didn't even realize that! And on another ditzy note, did you find out the sex yet?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

badwolf092087 said:


> Andrea, I'm so ditzy I didn't even realize that! And on another ditzy note, did you find out the sex yet?


Yes, and posted about it briefly.  I'll let you blame pregnancy brain or whatever you want for that oversight, too.  It's a boy for us.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oops. My mistake! Congrats! I read so many forum posts that I can't keep track anymore.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

It happens.  I'm sure I've done more than my fair share of overlooking as well. Or I'll think I commented on someone's post, but in reality, I wrote and submitted the entire post just in my head and not in actuality.


----------



## dmariev (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a quick update on me. Sorry I haven't been around much, life just threw us some lemons, and I'm trying to find enough honey to sweeten the lemonade I'm making...

So I've been dealing with a lot of back pain for the past couple weeks. I prefer not to take anything unless it's absolutely necessary, so I've been trying to just work through it. 
I'm still taking half a Zofran occasionally, but I'm trying my best not to take it at all. 

We found out last Friday that we are having a baby boy, and today at my appt the doc said all his measurements are good. 7oz boy at 17w3d is pretty good, I think. 

DH's only source of income stopped... We are able to get by right now, but it has left us in a situation where we will be selling our big, beautiful house, and moving an hour away. We will be staying with my FIL and SMIL until we find a place that will suit us. Not thrilled about that one. Really sad to leave our home  but I know it's for the best.

That's about all my scrambled brain will let me get out right now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry dmariev! That's tough! I'll say a prayer for you guys.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> It happens.  I'm sure I've done more than my fair share of overlooking as well. Or I'll think I commented on someone's post, but in reality, I wrote and submitted the entire post just in my head and not in actuality.


I do the same thing all the time. Or I'll read on my phone and say I'll respond on the computer later. I was ditzy enough prior to pregnancy, now I need to literally make lists or things that I can do (like post here lol) won't get done.



dmariev said:


> Here is a quick update on me. Sorry I haven't been around much, life just threw us some lemons, and I'm trying to find enough honey to sweeten the lemonade I'm making...
> 
> So I've been dealing with a lot of back pain for the past couple weeks. I prefer not to take anything unless it's absolutely necessary, so I've been trying to just work through it.
> I'm still taking half a Zofran occasionally, but I'm trying my best not to take it at all.
> ...


I was 17w3d last Tuesday and Madison weighed 7oz, so yes, very good! I'm sorry to hear about DH's income. The outlook I've been trying lately is these things happen for a reason, and if the higher power out there didn't think we couldn't handle it, they wouldn't have thrown us that curve ball. I hope you get things settled and the brighter side of it all shines sooner rather then later!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

This past week has been a challenge on my husband and I, considering I never needed help in the past. I break down constantly because I'm not allowed to do anything. Our friends take rotating shifts to help out, hubby is working 70-90 hours a week to make up for two incomes, and I feel like crap. And to make matters worse, I feel awful asking him for food or water or whatever I need. He gets grumpy with me, and when I approach him about it, he says I'm looking into things too much. I read body language, faces, and tone of voice. All three of his fall right into the category, "annoyed and pissed off." I don't want the help, I want to be able to function on my own. I keep telling myself it's his job making him crabby, but the immediate emotional affect it has on me has been taking it's toll.

Thankfully on the 12th, my other MIL comes home from taking care of her sick mother. Oh yeah, I technically have 3 MILs. His biological who we will never ever hear from or know so she doesn't count, his adopted mom who is the one I've been dealing with forever, and the woman we call his 2nd momma who is finally coming home. I'm excited, because she is ready to help me out and won't let me say no. And she is the most excited about baby Madison. Hubby is going to have a problem though, because she is going to end up ripping him a new one. There's a lot not getting done here, and I'm not suppose to be doing any of it anymore (but I've tried). I'm still not going to be happy about someone taking care of me, but it's more consistency which will be nice.

Sorry for the ranting. Sometimes I just can't keep it all in, and our friends don't need to hear that he's being a "jerk." They have unfortunately and they're far from happy, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds to me like he's just under a lot of pressure! Not to take anything away from your feelings, they are valid. I'm sure you are both very stressed. Blessings to you both. It will all be ok in the end!!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

:hugs: So sorry to hear about your DH's income loss, dmariev.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks @Harmony96. When talking about it doesn't make it hyperventilate, I'll definitely post. :grin: Me and Mr. Google have been spending a lot of time researching


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello Ladies, mind if I join again? Sorry for the absence. 

We are 14 weeks and I am finally starting to feel a little better . No more barfing every day! And I can finally look at a computer screen long enough & not be as nauseas . Baby is doing well- Great heartbeat! Our next appointment in on July 18th. We just told FB and all friends and family know so that was fun.

Welcome to all the new graduates! How exciting this is!! I loved seeing all those BFP's from the TTC thread. Wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies. I will try to "catch up" as best I can with personals! 

Have a great day everyone! :smile:


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ladies do you think we should start this over each month, so it's easier for others to keep up? Most threads that's what they do. Any thoughts? @innacircle would you mind? I can do it. I know you've been busy.
Welcome back Kita!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag287/Apeydef/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsededfc26.jpg.

16 weeks!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> Ladies do you think we should start this over each month, so it's easier for others to keep up? Most threads that's what they do. Any thoughts? @innacircle would you mind? I can do it. I know you've been busy.
> Welcome back Kita!!


Yes. I actually suggested this earlier, but didn't get a response. There was also talk about putting due dates on the front page at the time.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yea I asked about that!! I'll start a new one for July tomorrow and add due dates to the front page!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Can everyone start giving me their due dates??


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

February 25th


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll go with December 17.


----------



## EdenAurora (Oct 5, 2002)

February 14th for me.


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

December 21 God wiling. I have an OB appointment tomorrow morning. Hoping to hear the heartbeat again and schedule the gender reveal us.


----------



## LouisaG (Apr 30, 2014)

Due date January 7

Dmariev, i'm so sorry for your financial situation. 

AFM: I'm finally getting over my cold, what a whooper that one was!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok. I've read every post and I'm all caught up! I would love the monthly thread. It's way easier for me to stay caught up. 

Dm sorry about the financial situation!

Mo I'm right there with you on fears of vag. birth but the repeat cs sounds worse at least to me!


Kita hello again! Glad you are feeling better!

Badwolf I feel so bad you are basically trapped by pregnancy but it will be well worth it once your babe is here!

Sorry if Missed you!

AFM soooo busy and exhausted. We finally moved to our new house and the work putting it together is endless! That plus STAIRS and 800sq ft more room makes me one tired mama! Like BAD!!!! What a task! At least the house is great! 

I'm due OCT 12th according to my ultrasound and LMP. I'm assuming I'll go over but we shall see. 25 weeks already is just crazy!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

November 29th due date.


----------



## bren94 (May 16, 2014)

:heartbeat February 26th :heartbeat
@dmariev I'm sorry about the crap you're having to go through. (((hugs)))
@badwolf092087 I'm sorry you're feeling helpless. Good thing your MIL is coming.

Hi everyone else! Sorry I haven't been on much. Just trying to get through this last week of work!


----------



## jenjy (Jul 19, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Can everyone start giving me their due dates??


Feb 12.

8 weeks today. US yesterday showed on target for size and a good h.r. (yay!) but SCH was larger.

@dmariev, I'm so sorry about the financial situation, your house and having to move.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Nov 25  (But I always go late so badwolf will probably have her baby first, lol.)


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

Harmony96 said:


> Nov 25  (But I always go late so badwolf will probably have her baby first, lol.)


My first came a month early, and everyone in my family is known for early labors or babies that hang out too long past 40 weeks. No one has ever been on time. I'd prefer the early labor lol.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Alright, today is the day. Doctor's appointment at 15 weeks. IF this busy child of mines cooperates, then we may get to find out the sex. If not, just seeing him or her bouncing around and a strong heartbeat works for me. I was up to 3am last night feeling so anxious. I always feel that way just before a doctor's appointment. Anyway, I'll update later.


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got home from my appt and everything looks good. Baby has a great heartrate in the high 150s. We didn't do an ultrasound this time so I go back in two and half weeks for a full scan. Hopefully we find out the sex. 

I tell you, there is something so relieving about hearing that little heartbeat each time.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> Just got home from my appt and everything looks good. Baby has a great heartrate in the high 150s. We didn't do an ultrasound this time so I go back in two and half weeks for a full scan. Hopefully we find out the sex.
> 
> I tell you, there is something so relieving about hearing that little heartbeat each time.


I so agree. That heartbeat is amazing!


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

NaturallyMo said:


> Just got home from my appt and everything looks good. Baby has a great heartrate in the high 150s. We didn't do an ultrasound this time so I go back in two and half weeks for a full scan. Hopefully we find out the sex.
> 
> I tell you, there is something so relieving about hearing that little heartbeat each time.


No matter what the doctors/midwives might say during appts, the heartbeat makes everything better than it was prior.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey ladies just a quick update. Had our heartbeat scan this morning and everything looks great still. Baby is actually measuring 3 days ahead at 6 weeks 6 days. The heartbeat was 120.  it was amazing to see the flicker and get to hear it. I have been pretty miserable today. I actually had such bad stomach cramps this morning that I thought I was miscarrying. No blood.. Just a lot of gas and stomach upset.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

@alivewithyou yay for a heartbeat! And gas is going to be completely normal for you for a few weeks. It definitely helps to stay away from dairy for a bit.

*AFM*, attempting to enjoy this holiday weekend. We went to DH's friend's daughter's 1st birthday party yesterday. It was fun. Though as always, I felt awkward. More people I don't know VS people I know, and my networking skills lack these days. Being on crutches and pregnant is not my strongest moment, and that's all people want to talk about even though I don't want to. I will gladly talk about Madison, but I hate talking about this damn foot! People don't pay attention though.

Hope everyone had a Happy 4th!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah for a heartbeat Alive!!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys I'm really starting to get nervous I have felt no movement that I'm sure of! I have a bad feeling. I'm hoping I'm just overly worrying and it's not intuition. My next appt is wed and I'll be 17 weeks. With baby #2 I think I felt movement by now!!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Guys I'm really starting to get nervous I have felt no movement that I'm sure of! I have a bad feeling. I'm hoping I'm just overly worrying and it's not intuition. My next appt is wed and I'll be 17 weeks. With baby #2 I think I felt movement by now!!


Sorry for the worrisome feelings! Hope all is well. Sending you good thoughts.

Personally, those first movements seem so faint. I didn't really feel them til late in the 17 th week. I was told baby's position in my tilted uterus can make it extra hard to feel.

I'm sure none of my rambling will mean much. Hearing a heartbeat will help. Good luck!


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

alivewithyou said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update. Had our heartbeat scan this morning and everything looks great still. Baby is actually measuring 3 days ahead at 6 weeks 6 days. The heartbeat was 120.  it was amazing to see the flicker and get to hear it. I have been pretty miserable today. I actually had such bad stomach cramps this morning that I thought I was miscarrying. No blood.. Just a lot of gas and stomach upset.


Yay HB!!! Sorry about the tummy pain.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

badwolf092087 said:


> @alivewithyou yay for a heartbeat! And gas is going to be completely normal for you for a few weeks. It definitely helps to stay away from dairy for a bit.
> 
> *AFM*, attempting to enjoy this holiday weekend. We went to DH's friend's daughter's 1st birthday party yesterday. It was fun. Though as always, I felt awkward. More people I don't know VS people I know, and my networking skills lack these days. Being on crutches and pregnant is not my strongest moment, and that's all people want to talk about even though I don't want to. I will gladly talk about Madison, but I hate talking about this damn foot! People don't pay attention though.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy 4th!


I tend to be a homebody and have a hard time being social with ppl unless I've know them a while. I always feel awkward. DH and I always have to have a game plan for me to participate in social activities! Haha. So basically I get you!


----------



## maof1 (Nov 9, 2013)

apeydef said:


> Guys I'm really starting to get nervous I have felt no movement that I'm sure of! I have a bad feeling. I'm hoping I'm just overly worrying and it's not intuition. My next appt is wed and I'll be 17 weeks. With baby #2 I think I felt movement by now!!


Praying everything is okay for you. We just have to remember that EVERY pregnancy is different. I didn't realize how close our pregnancies are! I hit 16 weeks today.

AFM, I've been off here for a while because I've been feeling pretty down. I'm slowly getting to feeling better. Just taking time. 
DS heard his soon to be sibling's heart beat this past Thursday. His face lit up like a Christmas tree. 
I go in on the 24th for our gender ultrasound. 
The doc did schedule me for an ultrasound on this coming Friday though. She thinks I may have an enlarged thyroid. Said my bloodwork looked fine but is still having me do an ultrasound. Hoping that is all it is.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## edubluv (Aug 10, 2013)

maof1 said:


> Praying everything is okay for you. We just have to remember that EVERY pregnancy is different. I didn't realize how close our pregnancies are! I hit 16 weeks today.
> 
> AFM, I've been off here for a while because I've been feeling pretty down. I'm slowly getting to feeling better. Just taking time.
> DS heard his soon to be sibling's heart beat this past Thursday. His face lit up like a Christmas tree.
> ...


Glad to hear you son was excited about the HB! So great! Gender time next and so soon! Glad your around!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I got this text from a friend yesterday, I'm posting to see your opinion. Background: she had a MC in March at like 8 weeks. Now her husband are back to trying. She also told me she normally does not get CM around ovulation time. I think she either ovulated late or us getting CM and cramps from implantation?!

Sorry hope this isnt too much tmi but im so confused. I had my last period june 13th and ive been averaging 30 days in between since the d&c so 2 wks before my nxt period was around the weekend of june 28 th. However not until july 5th did i get any noticeable discharge and i had brief but uncomfortable cramping yesterday and have had clear discharge the past 3 days....do u think i ovulated a week late? We stopped really trying cuz i thought (based on dates) that i caught the right time butnow im questioning myself.....what do u think ?


----------



## Kita4 (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope everything is alright @apeydef !!

That's so sweet about your son and hearing the heartbeat @maof1  Hopefully your thyroid is fine and you get to find out baby gender soon!!!! So exciting! 
@alivewithyou hope tummy pain stays away  that's so great you got to hear a good heartbeat  yay! I love that reassurance every time.
@BadWolf -I'm so excited you're having a girl!!! Sorry about your foot  hope it heals fast.

We just got back from a long weekend vacation on Mackinaw Island in Michigan- so fun and relaxing. Although the ferry ride over was a little rough . It was great to spend time with family and friends.
Our dog just got over the Parvo Virus (even though she received her puppy shots on time, she still contracted it from another dog. grrr.... angry pet mom) and we haven't really been able to bring her anywhere or take her on walks. I can't wait till next weekend when she is not contagious anymore and can be around other animals!
I've been doing this internship at an urban farm in Grand Rapids MI.. kinda cool actually. I do a lot of office work and then run the farm stand on Thursdays. It's nice to do something out of the house. Some days don't go so well pregnancy wise though : ).

I hope everyone had a great fourth!!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

apeydef said:


> Guys I'm really starting to get nervous I have felt no movement that I'm sure of! I have a bad feeling. I'm hoping I'm just overly worrying and it's not intuition. My next appt is wed and I'll be 17 weeks. With baby #2 I think I felt movement by now!!


I haven't felt definite movement since one instance many weeks ago. Heartbeat was fine at 15 weeks. Hopefully we'll both feel something soon. Otherwise I won't have reassurance until my 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

We are the same due date aren't we?


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes. Dec 17.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

At my 10 week ultrasound I was measuring a day late but they said they don't change the due date unless it's a week.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I had what was suppose to be the last round of second trimester genetic testing today. WRONG! Baby Madison was taking a nap and they couldn't get her to change positions, so no measurement of heart growth or anything below the legs. Worst hour and a half of this pregnancy. They brought in a specialist without telling me and scared the hell out of me. And he just kept mumbling notes to himself, which was annoying me. And then he would start saying, "Nothing to worry about, but I'm making you come back in 10 days. And find an orthopedic who will MRI your foot." My mood swings are through the roof today, and I just wanted a nice, positive doctors visit since it had to be at the hospital. (I hate our hospital with a passion.) Ao now I'm more miserable, exhausted and want today to end. This week has had more negatives than positives, and I'm over it. 

Sorry for lack of personals. I'll try later if I end up at the PC and not my phone.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I have an appt tomorrow. Please pray!! I think I'm feeling movement today though it just seems too high.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way @apeydef.  I'm sure your baby is doing great.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Dr appt went fine. All they did was check the heartbeat and she found it right away. She gave me the paper to set up an ultrasound. I owe the hospital money so I'm worried they won't do the ultrasound. I need to quit worrying!!


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

@badwolf092087 sorry you've been having a difficult week!!
@nsmomtobe when is your next appt?
@Harmony96 and @innacircle hope you girls are doing good.
@Kita4 good to see you're back on and feeling good
@maof1 hope your spirits are up?
@edubluv and @jenjy how are you?
@alivewithyou is your tummy pain gone?  @NaturallyMo @bren94 and everyone else I may have missed or Anyone else who hadn't posted in a while hope you're doing good!

Sorry I never started a new thread. I'm never on my computer. I will try today or tomorrow.


----------



## badwolf092087 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've developed this issue where I keep forgetting to take my prenatal vitamins. Is this the worse thing in the world? Or should I force myself back into habit, even if it means writing it on my hand every day until I take them?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

The only thing I worry about is the folic acid bc lack of fix acid has been known to cause spina bifida. Although the risk is low and your pretty far along so the spine has probably already formed. I would try to remember though bc you want you and baby to get all those vitamins bc minerals and they help keep you from getting sick!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

The right mix of vitamins and nutrients is most important in the first trimester, since a deficiency here and there can cause developmental issues (the most widely known being the folic acid/neural tube defects link, like apeydef mentioned). But then after that, even once baby has all of her proper parts and they just have to grow, baby still needs nutrients because if they don't get what they need from your diet, they'll take what they need from your body, like stealing calcium from your bones, etc. 

But missing a few days here and there at this point wouldn't be a huge tragedy. I even think I remember one care provider telling me that even just remembering to take them once a week isn't detrimental (but I still strive for daily). What's helped me to remember is a daily pill organizer that is in a closet right now, but when I needed to develop the habit, I had it out and about where I'd see it several times a day as a reminder. Setting an alarm on your phone could help, too.


----------



## alivewithyou (Nov 1, 2013)

@apeydef: Happy your ultrasound went well!  tummy pain is a lot better since I cut out dairy, but the constipation is starting to build up again so I won't be shocked if I am in pain from the build up eventually lol.

7 weeks today.. I can't really fully believe it. I know that I am just getting started but so far I feel so good about this pregnancy. Everything has been textbook and every good sign I could have has been here. I am freaking EXHAUSTED.. just feel dizzy and in a daze all the time.. and the nausea and lack of appetite is ridiculous. No throwing up yet *fingers crossed*. I can't wait for our appointment with a regular OB/GYN next week. Hoping I like my new doctor and that it's a good experience.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I started a July Grad club thread!http://www.mothering.com/forum/19-i-m-pregnant/1431114-one-thread-grad-club-july.html#post17796354


----------

